# LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte



## Michael Horn (1. Januar 2011)

:vik::vik: Hallo zusammen :vik::vik:

ein neues Jahr hat begonnen und ich möchte allen hier viel Glück und vor allem Gesundheit für das Jahr 2011 wünschen. 

Nun möchte ich einmal den Langelandtreff 2011 eröffnen und hoffe wie jedes Jahr auf viele Beiträge und Berichte. 

Zwei Urlaube für LL sind schon fest gebucht. Meinen ersten Urlaub starte ich am 19.04.2011 für 10 Tage; weiter werde ich am 09.07 für 21 Tage auf der Insel sein. 

Gruß Michael |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Upi (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Dann will ich hier auch mal ein Frohes neues Jahr wünschen!
Ich hoffe das man hier wieder schöne Berichte lesen kann.


----------



## Greenhorn (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Euch allen von mir ein gesundes 2011 und viel Spaß auf LL!

Bin vom 16.4. eine Woche oben und wohl noch eine Woche in der 2. Augusthälfte.
@ Michael: 3 Wochen im Juli, beneidenswert. Da solls dem Sommerdorsch wohl mal richtig an den Kragen gehen...


----------



## Duke Nukem (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Habe die Feiertage auf Langeland verbracht und bin heute zurückgekommen.







  Foto vom 31.12.2010 beim MeFoangeln, Fredmose.


  Andreas


----------



## Boedchen (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten morgen Ihr LL Süchtigen ^^
Allen ein Frohes neues und einen schönen Start ins 2011

Bis bald auf der Insel


----------



## Michael Horn (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wenn ich mir dieses Bild betrachte, dann bekomme ich richtig Heimweh!


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

jo ... klasse Bild !!! #6


----------



## Ptero (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
ich war ein paar Jahre nicht mehr auf LL, möchte aber im August wieder hin. 
Wie sah es denn aus in 2010 mit Dorsch von Bagenkopp?

bis dann Peter


----------



## shorty 38 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Ptero, es sah auf alle Fälle besser aus, als in den Jahren davor. Die Masse stimmt schon fast wieder, aber leider noch nicht die Größe. Aber es werden auch schon wieder Große gefangen. Michael war dafür das beste Beispiel:q Küstenfischerei mit dem Stellnetz war im Herbst kaum vorhanden und schleppende Fischkutter habe ich nur vor Ristinge in der Marstallbucht gesehen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Michael Horn (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo Ptero, es sah auf alle Fälle besser aus, als in den Jahren davor. Die Masse stimmt schon fast wieder, aber leider noch nicht die Größe. Aber es werden auch schon wieder Große gefangen. Michael war dafür das beste Beispiel:q Küstenfischerei mit dem Stellnetz war im Herbst kaum vorhanden und schleppende Fischkutter habe ich nur vor Ristinge in der Marstallbucht gesehen. Gruß Shorty


 

Hi SHorty, 

jetzt übertreib mal nicht gleich #6 :q :vik: 

Was den Fischbestand betrifft, so war das letzte Jahr endlich wieder ein sehr gutes Jahr, was natürlich die Hoffnung für ein gutes 2011 macht. 

Dieses Jahr bin ich im Juli 3 Wochen auf LL. Da wollen wir doch mal sehen ob wir nicht den einen oder anderen ü10kg Dorsch ins Boot bekommen. Mein personal Best liegt ja bei 9,5 kg. Die magische Grenze muss also geknackt werden. Das ist mein Ziel.

Gruß Michael


----------



## shorty 38 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, 3 Wochen auf LL im Juli, Respekt. Werde dieses Jahr leider keine Zeit für meine Lieblingsinsel haben, da im Frühjahr Rügen geplant ist. Mein erster geschleppter Lachs ist mein diesjähriges Ziel. Dann folgen 12 Tage Alaska im August und dann müßte das eigentlich mit dem Lachs geklappt haben:q Das Angeljahr wird mit 10 Tagen Norge (Hareid) im Oktober, bzw. Anfang November beendet. Viel Spaß allen auf LL und 2012 werde ich dort wieder aufschlagen. Hoffentlich ist bis dahin bei Haus und Boot nicht alles zusammen gefallen. Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Auch meine besten Wünsche für alle Langelandfans und ein fangreiches Jahr!

Wird schon werden......:vik::vik::vik:
Sehen uns die letzten beiden Juniwochen!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## pubaer67 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Meine frau und ich haben end September in der Region  bukkemose ein kleines Häuschen gebucht da haben wir als angelverrückte mal  die Frage an die ll-fans ob in dieser Zeit auch was von ufer geht(Spinnangeln Dorsch…) oder um man sich um ein mietboot kümmern Muss


----------



## Michael Horn (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi pubaer67,

da ich kein Uferangler bin, kann ich Dir leider keinen Rat geben, aber gerade im Bereich Bukkemose gibt es mehrere Slipstellen für Boote und als "Angelverrückter" würe ich schon ein Boot empfehlen. Direkt in Bukkemose gibt es auch einen Bootsverleiher. Findest Du unter www.hausundboot.dk. Die Ryds460 reichen im Normalfall vollkommen aus, da Du iin unmittelbarer Nähe schon an sehr gute Fangplätze kommst. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## pubaer67 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke für deine Info –bin schon ganz hipplig-wir werden uns wohl wen das Wetter passt ein böötchen ausleihen und mal richtig Dorsch fangen!!!! Aber wir wollen auch mal von ufer auf Plattfisch versuchen die Ecke soll laut „Udo Schröder“ Verlag Rapsbande keil sein
  Nochmal danke Michael
  Gruß uwe


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi

 Hoffentlich ist bis dahin bei Haus und Boot nicht alles zusammen gefallen.

Shorty was meinst Du mit dem obrigen Satz?
Ist es bei Morten und Rainer schlimmer geworden?
Wir haben uns immer bei ihnen wohl gefühlt.

Wir sind auch in Bukkemose vom 9.7-23.7 und Spodsbjerg entweder im Mai oder September(termin ist noch nicht fest).

Allen hier ein erfolgreiches Langeland Jahr#6


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

MOin moin oder besser nabend in die Runde...#h

Bin vom 09.04.-16.04. mit paar Kumpels in Bukkemose. Dann gehts den Leos an die Schuppen

Hoffe Petrus ist uns hold und es läuft besser als letztes Jahr Ende März. Da war es noch zu kalt im Wasser....#q
Hab mich heut schon mal mit neuen Pilkern und Jiggs eingedeckt!!|supergri
Vorfreude ist die beste Freude!!

Allen eine erfolgreiche Langelandsaison!!

Gruß aus Kiel


----------



## shorty 38 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Dorschhunter, ich kenne das alles dort noch vor Stefan Lühring seinen Auftritten. Mit Morten und Rainer wurde dann erst mal richtig ausgemistet, aber von Jahr zu Jahr wird meiner Meinung nach alles wieder schlechter. Der Zustand der Boote und Motoren ließ im Herbst sehr zu wünschen übrig. Dreckig, defekte Schrauben und aussetzende Motoren waren in den 2 Wochen normal.Unser Ferienhaus (Nr.A2 Annemonevanget)war eine Bruchbude, obwohl es erst 3 oder 4 Jahre alt ist. Fußbodenheizung defekt, Morten mußte ungefähr 15 Glühlampen erneuern, Fußböden waren bei Einzug total verdreckt, der Zustand von Herd und Kühlschrank eine Zumutung und die Hälfte aller Jalousien waren defekt. Aber Preise nehmen sie wie die Großen. Aussage von Morten: Das ist das Problem vom Besitzer, welcher sich um nichts kümmert.|kopfkrat Meine Meinung dazu ist, das ich so ein Haus mit seinem Besitzer aus meinen Katalog geworfen hätte. Trotzdem war es eine schöne Zeit auf meiner zweitliebsten Insel und ich werde wieder dort hinfahren. Aber diesmal nehme ich mir einen anderen Hausanbieter und mein Boot werde ich dort vor Ort buchen. Hierbei kann man wunderbar vergleichen und gewinnt vor Ort einen Eindruck. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Michael Horn (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi,

da kann man ja mal zusammen ne Tour starten. Welches Haus habt Ihr. Bist Du mit Familie unten?

GRuß Michael




Dorschhunter 100 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hoffentlich ist bis dahin bei Haus und Boot nicht alles zusammen gefallen.
> 
> ...


----------



## pubaer67 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo shorty 38
danke für die info mit dem booten
mal nee frage- hat mann in sept. noch  ne möglichkeit ein boot direkt an der südspitze zumieten wegen   Saison und so
gruß pubaer67


----------



## Michael Horn (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo Dorschhunter, ich kenne das alles dort noch vor Stefan Lühring seinen Auftritten. Mit Morten und Rainer wurde dann erst mal richtig ausgemistet, aber von Jahr zu Jahr wird meiner Meinung nach alles wieder schlechter. Der Zustand der Boote und Motoren ließ im Herbst sehr zu wünschen übrig. Dreckig, defekte Schrauben und aussetzende Motoren waren in den 2 Wochen normal.Unser Ferienhaus (Nr.A2 Annemonevanget)war eine Bruchbude, obwohl es erst 3 oder 4 Jahre alt ist. Fußbodenheizung defekt, Morten mußte ungefähr 15 Glühlampen erneuern, Fußböden waren bei Einzug total verdreckt, der Zustand von Herd und Kühlschrank eine Zumutung und die Hälfte aller Jalousien waren defekt. Aber Preise nehmen sie wie die Großen. Aussage von Morten: Das ist das Problem vom Besitzer, welcher sich um nichts kümmert.|kopfkrat Meine Meinung dazu ist, das ich so ein Haus mit seinem Besitzer aus meinen Katalog geworfen hätte. Trotzdem war es eine schöne Zeit auf meiner zweitliebsten Insel und ich werde wieder dort hinfahren. Aber diesmal nehme ich mir einen anderen Hausanbieter und mein Boot werde ich dort vor Ort buchen. Hierbei kann man wunderbar vergleichen und gewinnt vor Ort einen Eindruck. Gruß Shorty




Das mit den Booten ist so ne Sache. Wenn ich aber sehe, wie mache die Boote slippen, vor allem wenn dann noch Ostwind ist und der Wind gegen die Rampe blässt. Der bekommt solch ein Boot schon mal die eine oder andere Schramme. Natürlich sollte der Motor 100 % in Ordnung sein. Bei uns war das auf jeden Fall bislang immer so. Mittlerweile reise ich sowieso mit meinem eigenen Boot an. 
Mit dem Haus war ich bisher immer zufrieden. Ich finde, dass Morten und Rainer super Typen sind. Wenn man das über den Zustand Eures Hauses liest, dann bin ich ja froh, dass das bei uns nicht der Fall war. 
Ich persönlich hatte mit Novasol und Torben Hansen so meine Problemchen und werde ganz sicher bei keinem der Beiden jemals wieder buchen.


----------



## Michael Horn (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



pubaer67 schrieb:


> hallo shorty 38
> danke für die info mit dem booten
> mal nee frage- hat mann in sept. noch  ne möglichkeit ein boot direkt an der südspitze zumieten wegen   Saison und so
> gruß pubaer67




Du kannst sowohl direkt in Bukkemose oder auch im Bagenkop im Süden Boote mieten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da im September alles ausgebucht ist. Gerade in Bagenkop gibt es mehrere Bootsvermieter.

Gruß


----------



## matthias_other1 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo ihr Langelandexperten ,

ich bin im September auch 1 Woche in Spödsberg , zum 1. Mal . Selber fahre ich regelmässig nach Norge .
Ein Böötchen wird angemietet . 
Natürlich benötige ich noch jede Meng Input , in Sachen Montagen , sprich was fängt am besten und was kann ich getrost zu Hause lassen .
Hat jemand von Euch eine Skizze vom Angelgebiet ?
Schon mal vielen dank im voraus .


----------



## pubaer67 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Du kannst sowohl direkt in Bukkemose oder auch im Bagenkop im Süden Boote mieten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da im September alles ausgebucht ist. Gerade in Bagenkop gibt es mehrere Bootsvermieter.
> 
> Gruß


danke für die info 
da kann ich in ruhe planen und sparen#6
da bleibt mein kleines bananaböötchen in der hallischen garage!!!!
danke michael
gruß pubaer67


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da kann man ja mal zusammen ne Tour starten. Welches Haus habt Ihr. Bist Du mit Familie unten?
> 
> GRuß Michael



Hallo Michael

Wir haben Grottevej 3. Wir wollten eigentlich Ostervang 2 haben (hatten wir schon 2 mal) aber da ist was mit der Buchung schief gelaufen:c.
Bin mit Familie da, Frau, Kind (8 Jahre), Schwager, Schwägerin,  Schwiegermutter und unser Hund.
Über eine gemeinsame Tour würde ich mich echt freuen. Wenn ich so Deine Fangergebnisse sehe (lese) dann möchte ich noch viel von Dir lernen (Technik,Gerät und Plätze).

Gruß

Markus


----------



## shorty 38 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Dorschhunter, Grottevej 3 ist alt,  aber gemütlich. Und was das Wichtigste ist: Der Besitzer kümmert sich sofort. Unsere Waschmaschine funktionierte vor 3 Jahren dort nicht und wir hatten das morgens bemängelt und abends eine neue Maschine. Respekt. Mit Mäusen in der Küche mußt Du halt leben, aber für einen Angler wirklich kein Problem|supergri Gruß Shorty


----------



## Michael Horn (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorschhunter 100 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael
> 
> Wir haben Grottevej 3. Wir wollten eigentlich Ostervang 2 haben (hatten wir schon 2 mal) aber da ist was mit der Buchung schief gelaufen:c.
> Bin mit Familie da, Frau, Kind (8 Jahre), Schwager, Schwägerin, Schwiegermutter und unser Hund.
> ...


 

Hi Markus,

wir wohnen gerade mal 100 Meter weg. Magevej 7. 

Nicht erschrecken, wenn Du uns bei einem Spaziergang triffst. Wir sind 2 Erwachsene (Frauchen und ich) und 6 Kindern zwischen 2 - 16 Jahre (sind aber nicht alles die eigenen) und natürlich mein Hund. 

Natürlich können wir gemeinsame Touren starten, das können wir dann aber vor Ort besprechen. Da Du ja auch nicht das erste Mal dort bist, weisst Du ja sicherlich auch schon vieles. 

Nicht dass ich von Dir lernen muß. 

Letzten Herbst waren die ersten 3 Tage auch nicht so toll, erst gute Tips von Shorty und Morten haben uns zum Fisch gebracht. 

Dafür war das Frühjahr und vor allem der Sommer wirklich super. 

Werde im April vortesten und die Hot Spots auf dem Plotter speichern. Im Sommer wollen wir gezielt in den Löchern und Kanten der Fahrrinne auf die Großen fischen......... und zwar mit den neu entwickelten Jig-Köpfen von Multe. 

Hey Multe....... habe Dich noch gar nichts von Dir im Langelandtreff 2011 gelesen. Werde dich demnächst mal telefonisch kontaktieren. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi

(Hallo Dorschhunter, Grottevej 3 ist alt,  aber gemütlich.)

Wir kennen Grottevej 3, hatten wir vor 5 Jahren schon mal, das gute daran ist, es ist groß, gemütlich und der Raum hinter dem Carpot ist gut jede menge Platz für die Angelsachen, Truhe, Waschmaschine und Trockner. Nur der Meerblick (wie bei Ostervang 2) wird uns fehlen. Dafür hat Ostervang 2 keinen großen Raum für die Angelsachen und keine Waschmaschine.

Hallo Michael
Na mit sechs Kindern kommt bestimmt Stimmung auf, aber mein Sohn wird sich bestimmt freuen, dann hat er vielleicht ab und zu mal jemandem zum spielen.
Versteht sich Dein Hund mit anderen Rüden? Meiner spielt gerne mit anderen Hunden. 

Gruß 
Markus


----------



## Michael Horn (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Markus, 

das mit den Kindern wird bestimmt hinhauen.

Mit den Hunden muss man schauen. Ich habe einen Schäferhund (Diensthund) der sich nicht mit jedem Hund verträgt. Ist aber privat ein ganz lieber. 

Wir haben Haus M7 da letztes Jahr das Grundstück (1200 qm) komplett eingezäunt wurde und wir so den Hund und die Kleinste springen lassen können. Es ist das 3. Mal dass wir in diesem Haus sind und wir waren bisher immer sehr zufrieden. 

Habt Ihr ein Boot gemietet. Wenn ja, auf Trailer oder im Hafen Bagenkop?

Gruß Michael


----------



## matthias_other1 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



matthias_other1 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Langelandexperten ,
> 
> ich bin im September auch 1 Woche in Spödsberg , zum 1. Mal . Selber fahre ich regelmässig nach Norge .
> Ein Böötchen wird angemietet .
> ...


 
Please help me


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na Matthias, dann wollen wir mal! Im September mußt Du den Dorsch suchen, da das Wasser im Uferbereich noch warm ist und sich der Dorsch zwischen der Fahrrinne und dem 10m Bereich aufhält. Das Gebiet ist natürlich groß, aber Thomas vom Angelzentrum in Spodsbjerg und die netten Leute von IBI, deiner dir zu empfehlenden Bootsvermietung, wissen natürlich was momentan vor Ort läuft. An Ködern: 1. Japanrote und motorölfarbende Gummifische mit leichten Köpfen. Je leichter Du fischen kannst, um so besser spielt der Köder. Ich habe letztes Jahr im Herbst nicht schwerer als 28gr gefischt. 2. Kieler Blitz (Spitzkopf) für das Fischen in der Fahrrinne. Bei richtigem Strom wirst Du dort bis zu 200gr benötigen. Alles was darüber ist macht dann aber auch keinen Spaß mehr. 3. Buttsysteme mit Leuchtperlen und Spinnerblättern. Birnenbleie zwischen 30 und 80gr als Endbleie zum Nachschleppen. 4. Tieftauchende Wobbler von Abu zum Schleppfischen auf Dorsch und Meerforelle. Hast Du beim Schleppen einen Dorsch gefangen, an der Stelle ruhig noch mal mit Gummifisch angeln. Meist sind da noch mehr Dorsche. Die geschleppten Dorsche sind auch noch größer als die auf Gummifisch. 5. Twister als Beifänger, auch in japanrot, motoröl und schwarz. Blitzpilker hat tolle Modelle. Die mit dem dreifachen Schwanz. Ferner lassen sich diese Köder auch super solo fischen. Falls Du noch mehr input brauchst, sende mir einfach eine PN. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Michael

Wir haben für die 2 Wochen ein Boot auf Trailer.
Ist das abgebrochene Stück an der alten Slipanlage wieder repariert worden? Ich fand dort konnte man besser slippen als an der jetzigen von Haus und Boot. Die ging flacher ins Meer. Außerdem ist sie dichter an unseren Häusern.
War das letzte mal bei Haus und Boot im Sept 2008, die anderen beiden male danach in Spodsbjerg.

Gruß  Markus


----------



## Michael Horn (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi, 

wir haben nur die Slippe von Haus und Boot benutzt. 

An der Slippe am Strand, hat zumindest letztes Jahr ein Stück des Betons gefehlt. 

Gerade bei Ostwind ist die Strandslipper bestimmt besser.

Schaun wir mal

Gruß Michael


----------



## feivel (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo leute ich bin der neue#h

ich war vor 2 jahren auch auf LL. jetzt mal meine frage ich habe nächste woche urlaub und will jetzt spontan mit nem kollegen nen angelurlaub machen. da ist mir natürlich direckt wieder LL in den kopf geschossen. was sagt ihr lohnt es sich jetzt dahin. und würde gerne wieder nach spodsbjerg werden doch bestimmt noch boote bei ibi frei sein oder. und falls das nächste woche klappt. könnt ihr mir vieleicht nen paar tips geben wie ich nen paar dorsche dran bekomme? ich bedanke mich schonmal.
gruss thomas


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Thomas

Willkommen im Board

Ich bin der Meinung das die Boote über Winter alle draußen sind (Winterlager). Oder irre ich mich da?
Außerdem ist Laichzeit beim Dorsch.

Gruß  Markus


----------



## Multe (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej feivel, jetzt sind bei IBI alle Boote aus dem Wasser. Die Saison startet erst wieder im März. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## feivel (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ja ok das wusste ich alles nicht dann kann ich das wohl vergesse. aber wisst ihr vieleicht wo ich sonst noch nen schönen angelurlaub machen kann. sollte so im umkreis von 1200km von nrw sein. ich halt es hier einfach nicht mehr aus ich muss angeln
aber nochmal danke für die schnellen infos.


----------



## lsski (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Dann fahr doch ein paar Tage nach Zillbrock und mach bekantschaft mit einem über 1,50 m Stör.
Die beißen auch prima im Winter.

http://angelparadies-zwillbrock.de/pages/anlage.php


----------



## Solem (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Brummpa, 

danke für deinen kleinen Einblick wie es momentan bei euch aussieht. 

Kannst du mir evtl. sagen wie es bei euch im März (12. - 19.) erfahrungsgemäß mit dem Wetter bzw. mit den Fischen aussieht ? 

Fahren sonst immer im Oktober nach Langeland und haben jetzt kurzfristig einen Termin im März ausgemacht. 

Danke !

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Solem (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke für deine Antwort. 

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass das Wetter uns keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht und wir mit einem schönen Fisch bei dir zum Wiegen kommen  

Sehen uns dann im März ... 

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Multe (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Solem, bin ab 19.März auch für 2 Wochen auf der Insel. Bin dann auch bei den beiden Meeres - Events in Spodsbjerg dabei.
Können ja mal zusammen ein Bierchen trinken, wenn du in der selben Zeit oben bist.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Solem (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Multe, 

wir fahren leider schon wieder am 19. 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja im August auf Langeland. 

Wünsche dir trotzdem schonmal einen schönen Urlaub und viel Fisch  

Gruß
Tim


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin moin,

ab 9.4. machen erstmal 4 Schleswig Holsteiner Langeland unsicher....:q

Obwohl, ob es so klug war nach Multe zu fahren???|rolleyes:vik:
Hoffe die platten Scheiben haben bis dahin bissl gefuttert....

Hab auf jeden Fall schon riesen Lust!! Mal schauen, vielleicht gönnen wir uns auf der Hinfahrt mal die Fähre von Fynshavn...

Gruß aus Kiel bei 10 Grad....


----------



## Multe (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej olliver38, da können die Dorsche ja vorher noch ein paar Eier ablegen und noch kräftig an Größe und Gewicht zulegen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Matze 74 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo liebe LL Gemeinde |wavey:,

ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen bzg. LL,wir wollen am 24.09.11 für eine Woche auf die Insel,wir wissen nur noch nicht ob nun Bagenkop oder Spodsbjerg,es soll vornehmlich auf Dorsch geangelt werden aber Mefo`s und Platte nehmen wir natürlich auch gerne mit :q.
Was meint ihr denn wo es zu der Zeit besser auf Dorsch läuft?
Wegen Haus und Boot habe ich auch schonmal geschaut,bei dem Boot bin ich bei IBI hängengeblieben,wo ich auch schon gutes gehört habe.
Mit dem Haus sind wir uns noch nicht so sicher.
Ihr könnt mir gerne ein Paar Vorschläge schreiben,ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.
Also bis dann #h.

LG Matze #6


----------



## Matze 74 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten morgen zusammen |gaehn:|schlaf:,

na alle gut geschlafen ?
Ich habe gestern noch was wichtiges vergessen,hat von euch schon jemand in Lohals auf Dorsch geangelt?
Mir is da nämlich von einem Bekannten ein Katalog gegeben worden von Baeltferie wo schöne Angebote drin stehen,wir aber absolut keinen Plan haben wie es dort um diese Jahreszeit mit dem angeln auf Dorsch aussieht.
So datt war`s schon von mir,auf geht`s zur Arbeit #h.

LG Matze #6


----------



## Peete (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja liebe LL Fischer, dann werde ich noch ein paar Jährchen warten bis ich wieder raufkomme. War früher alle Jahre  auf LL bis die Dorsche immer kleiner wurden. Da ich kein Kindermörder bin, fahre ich schon sieben Jahre nach Norwegen zum Angeln.
Grüße Pete.


----------



## Multe (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Matze 74, wenn du doch schon bei IBI ein Boot hast, dann bist du doch an Spodsbjerg gebunden. Das ist auch eine sehr gute Wahl, denn in den letzten Jahren standen die Dorsche alle sehr tief und da kommst du halt von Spodsbjerg aus direkt dran.
Mit den Mefos passt es da auch. Du hast in der Ecke um Botofte wirklich sehr gute Plätze und wenn der Wind mal ungüstig steht, so hast du es auch nach Dageløkke usw. nicht weit.
IBI hat übrigens auch Häuser zum Vermieten.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Matze 74 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Multe |wavey:,

danke dir für die Antwort.Habe das Boot heute erst gebucht,ein Limbo 585a,is da ausreichend Platz drauf für vier Mann?
Ein Haus hat er zu diesem Termin leider nicht mehr frei,das hatte ich schon gefragt.Aber ich habe schon einige schöne Häuser im Netz gesehen bei Casamundo z.B.
Läuft es denn zu dieser Jahreszeit gut auf Dorsch oder angelt man mehr Platten?
In welcher Tiefe stehen denn die Leo`s zu dieser Jahreszeit?
Ich weiß Fragen über Fragen aber ich war erst einmal auf LL und zwar in Bagenkop.
Dann haut mal in die Tasten ich sauge alles auf :q.
Bis denne #h.

LG Matze :vik:


----------



## Multe (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Matze 74, normal fängt man auch im September noch schöne große Dorsche aber in dieser Zeit kannst auch auf Platte gehen, denn die sind da richtig groß. Natürlich kann ich dir jetzt noch nicht sagen wo die Dorsche genau stehen. Etwa 1 Woche vor deiner Abreise kannst du dich ja noch einmal bei mir melden und dann kann ich die ganz genaue Angaben machen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Matze 74 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Multe |wavey:,

danke für deine Antwort,echt nett von dir #6.
Wir werden auf jedenfall in Kontakt bleiben,das glaub mal.
Da werden bestimmt noch einige Fragen auftreten,die du mir hoffentlich beantworten kannst.
Hab dir gerade noch eine PN geschickt.

LG Matze #h


----------



## Zanderman (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Peete schrieb:


> Ja liebe LL Fischer, dann werde ich noch ein paar Jährchen warten bis ich wieder raufkomme. War früher alle Jahre  auf LL bis die Dorsche immer kleiner wurden. Da ich kein Kindermörder bin, fahre ich schon sieben Jahre nach Norwegen zum Angeln.
> Grüße Pete.



_*Moin LL-Freaks*_#h
ich muss mal langsam selber aus dem Winterschlaf aufwachen und meinen Senf dazu geben:
*@Peete*
sicher ist Norwegen ein megageiles Ziel.Würden wir auch gerne hinfahren....aber wenn man meist nur eine Woche hinbekommt ist LL halt ein schöner Kompromiss.Und Kindermörder kommen in den besten Familien (und Ländern ) vor...."Nimm alles mit Angler" findet man überall, aber gute Fische kannst Du ja wohl auch vor LL fangen, wenn wohl auch sicherlich nicht in der Menge wie vor Norwegen.Also wünsch ich Dir Petri und freu mich auf meine 3 LL Urlaube in 2011.
*@Matze 74*
Multe hat dir ja schon, wie er es eigentlich immer tut, schon etliche gute Tips zukommen lassen, daher möchte ich nur  kurz auf Deine Anfrage zu Lohals eingehen.Lohals liegt im hohen NW von LL und mir ist seit über 30 Jahren nichts über gute Dorschfänge dort bekannt.Wenn, dann haben wir im Bereich NNO von Hov  gefangen, aber das ist ewig her und ich würde grundsätzlich *Multes *Aussage sinngemäss stützen:"Nimm Dein Boot bei IBI und mach dich kurz vorher schlau, ob es von Spodsbjerg aus nach Süden Richtung Bagenkop oder besser nördlich Richtung Bermuda funzt." Wenn Du diesen Tröööt weiter verfolgst, wirst Du eh reichlich Info bekommen was wann läuft.-Und wenn Du vor Ort bist und immer noch nicht sicher bist über das "Wo-Wie-Wann-Womit", wird es Dir keinesfalls schaden bei Thomas im Laden mal um Hilfe zu fragen, je genauer deine Zielbeschreibung ist umso präziser wird er dir helfen können, aber auch Nikolaj von IBI wird dir schon etliche Infos zukommen lassen.
Petri Euch allen, und immer ein Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel, achja und die Kleinen setzt doch bitte wieder zurück... kommt doch beim filetieren eh nix bei rum ....#h#h#h#h


----------



## Matze 74 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Zanderman |wavey:,
ja watt soll ich dir sagen,ich bin ganz froh das es diesen Tröööt hier gibt,und so nette Leute wir du und Multe einem hier unter die Arme greifen,danke #6.Man wäre sonst ganz schön aufgeschmissen glaube ich #d.
Das Boot habe ich gestern bestellt bei Nikolaj,ich hoffe das klappt auch alles.Zu Lohals hatte ich mir das schon fast gedacht,weil man kaum etwas darüber liest.
So ähnlich wie du das beschrieben hast wollten wir vorgehen,hier im Trööt am Ball bleiben und wenn wir oben sind,sind wir sowieso jeden Tag bei Thomas im Laden und versorgen uns mit Wattwürmern.
Es ist doch wohl selbstverständlich das die kleinen wieder zurück in ihr Element kommen.
Ab welcher Größe nimmst du denn die Leo`s mit zum Filitieren?
So muß wieder zur Arbeit,bin wohl morgen erst wieder hier unterwegs ihr lieben #h.

Lg Matze#h


----------



## Multe (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Matze 74, bei uns wandern die Dorsche erst ab 55cm in die Kiste. Ich fische aber auch fast nur mit Gummi und da hast du weniger aber dafür auch größere Dorsche.
Denk aber auch daran eine Mefo - Rute mitzunehmen, denn um diese Zeit sind die silbernen Räuber kräftig unterwegs.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Matze 74 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Leute |wavey:,
so endlich geschafft für diese Woche :vik:,
hej Multe,so in etwa hatte ich mir das mit der Größe auch vorgestellt,da liegen wir garnicht so weit auseinander.
Wir nehmen auf jeden Fall eine Rute für die Silberbarren mit,da freu ich mich schon besonders drauf.
So muß mich jetzt fertig machen und dann noch einen wunderschönen Sieg der Roten anschauen.
Schönes restwochenende noch für euch alle #h.

JG Matze #6


----------



## Robbaz (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Matze 74, bei uns wandern die Dorsche erst ab 55cm in die Kiste. Ich fische aber auch fast nur mit Gummi und da hast du weniger aber dafür auch größere Dorsche.
> Denk aber auch daran eine Mefo - Rute mitzunehmen, denn um diese Zeit sind die silbernen Räuber kräftig unterwegs.
> Gruß Multe



Hallo zusammen.

Welche Ausrüstung braucht man für Mefos? Und wo sind erfahrungsgemäß die guten Stellen vor Spodsbjerg? War bisher immer nur auf Dorschjagd.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Multe (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Robbaz, direkt vor Spodsbjerg ist das Wasser zu flach. Da könnte man nur mit der Wathose raus aber das ist zu gefährlich. Sollten da mal große Wellen kommen, so bist du weg vom Fenster.
Sehr gute Stellen findest du bei Botofte oder auf der anderen Seite bei Dageløkke, je nach Windrichtung.
Wenn  du etwas in den Süden fahren willst, so findest du bei Vognsbjerg oder Ristinge gute Stellen.
http://www.lystfiskeri.dk/fiskepladsamt.asp?key=8
hier findest du alle Stellen mit Anfahrtsweg usw.
GERÄT :  3m Spinnrute mit ca 50gr WG und ein paar Wobbler , wie z.B. Spökket oder den Kystwobbler von Jørgen Flindt ( bekommst du im Angelcentrum ) und Blinker , wie den Stripper in 18gr.
Mehr muss nicht sein.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Robbaz (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Vielen lieben Dank für die Infos. Klingt alles sehr gut. Denke mal wir werden dieses Jahr unser Glück auf Mefos versuchen.

Bin schon gespannt auf die ersten Reiseberichte hier im Forum..|uhoh:

Bis dann mal..


----------



## matthias_other1 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Auch von mir ein Danke an Multe !

Gibts überhaupt Makrelen vor LL ?

Ich fahre im September , wann sollte ich denn das Boot bei IBI bestellen ?


----------



## Multe (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej matthias_other1, Makrelen hast du oft im August als Beifang. Solltest du gezielt auf die Makrelen angeln wollen, so musst du es vor dem gelben Turm in Spodsbjerg probieren. wenn es sehr gut läuft kannst event. am Abend um die 20 Stück fangen. 
mit dem Boot solltest du dich schon etwas beeilen, denn im September/ Oktober ist Hochsaison.
Gruß Multe


----------



## elranchero (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@matze

ibi ist die beste Wahl!!! Wenn Nicolay eine Zusage macht klappt es 100% nichts anderes.

Viel Spaß bei Eurer Tour.

Limbo 585 ist einen schnelles großes Angelboot für 4 Leute ausreichend...


----------



## Matze 74 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



elranchero schrieb:


> @matze
> 
> ibi ist die beste Wahl!!! Wenn Nicolay eine Zusage macht klappt es 100% nichts anderes.
> 
> ...



Hi elranchero #h,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.Ich denke auch mal das Nikolaj die beste Wahl ist.Er hat sich leider noch nicht bei mir gemeldet,ich hoffe das alles klar geht#c.
Auf die Tour freue ich mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf Weihnachten |laola:.
Jetzt warte ich noch auf ein paar Fangberichte der letzten Tage,oder ist zur Zeit nicht viel los auf LL?
Also bis die Tage dann |wavey:.

Euer Matze #6


----------



## Matze 74 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich bin`s nochmal,

Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....
der Nikolaj hat mir gerade eine Bestätigung per Mail geschickt und schickt mir jetzt die Papiere zu :m.
Man bin ich froh das es geklappt hat |jump::z|laola:.

LG euer Matze #6


----------



## matthias_other1 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wie läuft das denn mit der Bezahlung des Bootes .
Vorauskasse oder Bezahlung vorort ?
Achso , tauscht ihr dänische Kronen oder kommt man mit dem Euro auf LL hin ?


----------



## matthias_other1 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Übrigens habe ich hier ein informatives Video gefunden :

http://www.angelcentrum.dk/index_angelcentrum.htm


----------



## shorty 38 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Matthias, die nehmen auf LL alles was knistert.|supergri Gruß Shorty


----------



## Robbaz (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



matthias_other1 schrieb:


> Wie läuft das denn mit der Bezahlung des Bootes .
> Vorauskasse oder Bezahlung vorort ?
> Achso , tauscht ihr dänische Kronen oder kommt man mit dem Euro auf LL hin ?



Bezahlung im Voraus und in 2 Raten. Steht aber alles im Briefchen.

Mit Euro kannst Du zwar alles bezahlen, bekommst aber Kronen zurück. #c

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Multe (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



matthias_other1 schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich hier ein informatives Video gefunden :
> 
> http://www.angelcentrum.dk/index_angelcentrum.htm




Da musst du dir erst einmal die ganze DVD anschauen. Da kannst du Nachts nicht mehr schlafen.:vik:
Gruß Multe


----------



## Robbaz (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Da musst du dir erst einmal die ganze DVD anschauen. Da kannst du Nachts nicht mehr schlafen.:vik:
> Gruß Multe




Welche DVD???


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin moin,

das Video....http://www.scandic-mediagroup.nl/index.php?page=2&lang=de


Hab es vor 2 Wochen bestellt. Kam am Samstag an und Multe verspricht nicht zu viel, ein Knaller!!:vik:

Noch 3 Monate...:q


----------



## Michael Horn (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi,

schöne Platten sollten im September auch kein Problem sein. 

Plane gerade für die 2. Oktoberwoche eine Woche LL. Hätte da gerne ein Haus mit Innenswimmingpool. Kennt jemand einen Privatanbieter, der eines vermietet. Will eigentlich nicht bei Novasol, Dansommer oder Dancenter buchen. Am liebsten wäre mir ein Privatanbieter, konnte aber bislang keinen finden. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, ohne Pool könnte ich dir von einem Privatanbieter helfen.
Schade, das dein Weg nach Gelnhausen zu weit ist Da habe ich nächste Woche Samstag , den 5.Febr., eine große Veranstaltung. Da zeige ich die neuen Techniken und gebe so alle Infos über Langeland. Aber von der Pfalz bis nach Gelnhausen ist schon eine Ecke.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Michael Horn (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Walter, 

am 05.02. bin ich selbst auf einer Messe. Da ist in Karlsruhe Angelmesse w einige Vorträge übers Wallerfischen sind. 
Da in Deutschland der Waller der Fisch Nr. 1 für mich ist muss da natürlich vor Ort sein. Ich hoffe doch, dass mal sich in LL mal über die Füsse läuft.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Michael, ohne Pool könnte ich dir von einem Privatanbieter helfen.
> Schade, das dein Weg nach Gelnhausen zu weit ist Da habe ich nächste Woche Samstag , den 5.Febr., eine große Veranstaltung. Da zeige ich die neuen Techniken und gebe so alle Infos über Langeland. Aber von der Pfalz bis nach Gelnhausen ist schon eine Ecke.
> Gruß Walter


 
Hi Walter

Häuser ohne Pool finde ich bei meinem Freund Morten von Haus und Boot in Bukkemose. Dort werde ich auch mit Sicherheit hingehen, wenn ich kein Haus mit Pool finde. Er hat leider noch keins im Programm. Gerade von Bukkemose aus, finde ich, dass ich zentraler bin. Habe nicht weit zum grünen Turm und auch nicht weiter zur Südspitze. Den roten Turm habe ich sowieso direkt vor der Haustür. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Drift dort auch nicht so stark als in Spodsbjerg. 

Aber vieleicht zieht es mich ja im Oktober mal wieder nach Spodsbjerg, schaun wir mal.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Robbaz schrieb:


> Welche DVD???


 
Die DVD findest Du mittlerweile auch bei Ebay, einfach DVD Langeland ins Suchfenster eintippen und schon ist sie da. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



olliver38 schrieb:


> Hi Multe, ich hoffe das nicht nur die Dorsch groß sind, wir wollen auch auf Platten.
> Die stehen ja im September erfahrungsgemäß gut im Fleisch und ne schöne Dublette macht auch immer wieder richtig Spass.
> 
> Gruß
> Olli


Hej Olli, damit kannst du immer rechnen und die dann noch am richtig feinen Geschirr !!! SUUUPER!!!!
Wennes gut läuft, fängst du in 2-3 Std. um die 40 richtig große Platte. Brauchst aber etwas Strömung. ( zuviel ist auch nicht gut )
Keine Strömung = fast keine Platte.
Hatte im letzten Jaht mal mit der Skeletor probiert. War ein richtig affengeiles Gefühl. Habe aber dann die Rute an einen befreundeten Dänen veschenkt. Der war vielleicht happy.
Muss mir nun im Sommer eine neue Rute mitnehmen.
Häng mal eine halbe Garnele an den Haken. Die Platten sind wie wild auf die Dinger.
Sehr gut haben wir am gelben Turm - Richtung Land zwischen 3-12m gefangen. :vik:
Gruß Multe


----------



## shorty 38 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, habe mal kurz deine Wunschdaten bei www.fejo.dk eingegeben und habe 5 Häuser auf Langeland gefunden. Leider sind keine Häuser in Fredmose oder in Bukkemose dabei. Aber Ristinge ist ja nun auch nicht soweit vom Schuß und bittet gute Möglichkeiten zum Meerforellenangeln. Gruß Stefan


----------



## Multe (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, habe mal kurz deine Wunschdaten bei www.fejo.dk eingegeben und habe 5 Häuser auf Langeland gefunden. Leider sind keine Häuser in Fredmose oder in Bukkemose dabei. Aber Ristinge ist ja nun auch nicht soweit vom Schuß und bittet gute Möglichkeiten zum Meerforellenangeln. Gruß Stefan




Hej shorty 38, das sind aber alles Häuser von NOVASOL.#

Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo zusammen fahre im juni 18.6-25.6 nach LL 
da habe ich mal eine frage zu thema liebeskugel system habe es im netz 
mal gesucht habe aber nicht wirklich was drüber gefunden
kann mir jemand helfen. hat den jemand schonmal auf LL intensiv mit gummi maks geangelt


----------



## Michael Horn (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Stefan und Walter, 

bei Novasol kein Chance. Lieber geh ich nicht in Urlaub. Die haben mir vor 2 Jahren grundlos die Kaution einbehalten. Noch schlimmer, die wollten sogar zusätzlich 125,- für die Reinung des Herdes. Und den hab ich selber geputzt, der glänzte mehr als bei der Übernahme des Ferienhauses. Erst als ich ich mit Anwalt drohte haben die von den 125 Euro abgesehen, aber die Kaution habe ich trotzdem nicht mehr gesehen. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, Onkel Uwe`s Liebeskugel sind doch schon etwas länger überholt. Da spricht heute eigentlich niemand mehr darüber, denn es gibt in der Zwischenzeit sehr viel bessere und vor allem fängigere Jigköpfe.
Ein Gummimakk muss dagegen heute noch mit auf jede LL Tour. Wenn die Dorsche einmal keine so große Beißlaune haben, dann mache ich auch mal einen Gummimakk am ca. 20cm langen Seitenarm als Beifänger dran. Das wirkt richtig. Auch eine Drop - Shot - Montage mit 2 Makks fangen sehr gut.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Matze 74 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Walter #h,

du ich hab da auch noch eine Frage an dich.
Ich habe in dem Film auf der HP vom Angelcenter LL eine 
Montage mit Gummifisch am Bleikopf und oben drüber war ein Mack am Seitenarm montiert gesehen.Fischt du auch mit dieser Montage? Die sah mir doch sehr fängig aus,und die beiden aus NL haben ja auch damit gefangen.

LG Matze |wavey:


----------



## carlsberg (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hej Multe danke für die info s  auf welche  jigköpfe sollte ich den dann nicht verzichten? und die gummimakks montage als drop shot ? unten ein pilke ohne drilling und oben einfach 2 makks drüber an einem seitenarm von 20 cm?? und ich dummi lasse die makks schon seit jahren zuhause weil man nie was darüber gehört hat oder thomas im angelcentrum darüber sprach


----------



## Multe (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Matze, so wie oben gepostet , so verwende ich die Teile.
Der Makk dreht sich dabei am ca. 20cm langen Seitenarm ganz langsam. Auf der Hauptschnur sitzt ein Rottation - Bead woran der Seitenarm befestigt ist .

@ olliver38, vor den Windrädern ( östlich !!!!! ) lassen sich an guten Tagen über 100 Platte pro Nase fangen aber der Weg ist doch recht weit.
Nein, ich bin nicht der Walter mit dem Boot.

@ carlsberg, schau dir mal bei www.pilkmaxx.de die Köpfe an. Besonders den einen , im Katalog auf Seite 58, 
Ich nehme auch ganz gerne einmal den Jigmaxx7 als Gewicht und daran am 15cm lagen Vorfach einen Einzelhaken Gr. 5/0 mit Twisterschwanz.
Auch die Oktopilk fangen sehr gut und du hast mit den Teilen auch kaum Hänger.
Gruß Walter


----------



## carlsberg (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

erstmal vielen dank multe schaue gleich direkt mal rein kann mir vielleicht noch jemand sagen wann und wo ich am besten hin fahre bei welchem wind strömung etc. habe nämlich oft so ein glück fahre ich zum bermuda dreieck fangen die leute an der grüne tonne oder noch weiter richtung süden an dem roten turm bin ich da fangen sie im 
bermuda dreieck ist echt zum verzweifeln.
hej multe in welche farb richtung sollte man denn gehen ende juni mit dem jigmaxx7 und dem oktopilk 
da ich leider nicht bei pilkmaxx einkaufen kann muss ich leider nochmal fragen wo ich denn vertikal jig xxl bekomme???
das ist ja wie kirmes so viele farbe man man


----------



## Multe (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, im Juni stehen die Dorsche in der Regel noch im Süden. D.h. nix mit Bermuda. Doch etwas genaues kann man jetzt noch nicht sagen, denn man muss ja erst mal abwarten wie sich der Winter noch entwickelt und was das Frühjahr so an kalten Tagen bringt.
Solltest du dich jetzt z.B. für ein Gebiet südlich des grünen Turms entschieden haben, so würde ich aber auch den ganzen Tag in diesem Gebiet bleiben und nicht mal schnell ( ?? ) zum Bermuda fahren und dann wieder zurück weil da u.U. auch nichts läuft. 
Wind aus O ist generell mal schlecht und mit 2 Meilen Strom kann man auch nicht mehr gezielt fischen.
mit den Farben sollte man einmal etwas spielen. Pink benutze ich schon einige Jahre mit großem Erfolg und normal laufen rot und orangetöne eigentlich immer.
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hej multe  dann werde ich jetzt mal schaun was ich so noch kaufe um meine chance zu erhöhen einen schönen dicken sommer dorsch zu fangen muss ja irgendwann mal klappen


----------



## Multe (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, ganz wichtig ist - egal mit Pilker oder Jigkopf - keine schnellen Pilkbewegungen machen.
Dann klappt das auch mit den großen Dorschen, denn bei schnellen Bewegungen hast du gleich  den    " Kindergarten " am Haken und das will ja hier niemand.
Gruß Multe


----------



## shorty 38 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Sorry Leute, war nur so eine schnelle Googleung Gruß Shorty


----------



## Michael Horn (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



carlsberg schrieb:


> hej multe dann werde ich jetzt mal schaun was ich so noch kaufe um meine chance zu erhöhen einen schönen dicken sommer dorsch zu fangen muss ja irgendwann mal klappen


 
Hallo carlsberg,

ich könnte dir die schweren Jigköpfe besorgen. Mein Angelgerätehändler hat Jigköpfe für mich bestellt, musste aber 50 Stück davon abnehmen. Da ich keine 50 für mich benötige, könnte ich dir ein paar abgeben. Den genauen Preis kann ich dir Ende der Woche sagen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Matze 74 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo alle zusammen #h,

@ Walter,
hej mein bester alles klar bei dir? Ich wollte dir nur kurz bescheid geben das alles super geklappt hat.
Heute habe ich die Buchungsbestätigung für unser Haus bekommen . Unser Boot bekommen wir auch :m jetzt muß es nur noch der 24.09. werden und dann bin ich der glücklichste Mensch auf Erden.
Ganz ganz herzlichen und lieben Dank an dich Walter #6 ohne dich wäre das wohl nicht so super gelaufen.
Also dann schlaft alle schön |wavey:.

Freudige Grüße euer Matze #v


----------



## carlsberg (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hej multe und micha kleine dorsche will ja keiner fangen ab 50 auf wärst alles andere macht auch keinen spaß. mit den jig köpfen hört sich gut an danke für das angebot schreib mir einfach mal den preis . sind das die vertikal jig xxl köpfe von pilk maxx???

hat schonmal jemand die alte fahrrinne vor spodsbjerg befischt die läuft wohl ziemlich nah am ufer oder liege ich da falsch|kopfkrat


----------



## shorty 38 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL-Freunde, zu schwere Köpfe verursachen auch ganz schnell Hänger und lassen den Gummifisch oder Jigg sehr unnatürlich laufen. Leider fangen leichte Köpfe auch sehr schnell kleine Nemos. Versuch macht klug! Gruß Shorty


----------



## carlsberg (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi shorty 38 multe hat mir den vertikal jig xxl geraten aber wie ich das im katalog sehe wiegt der jig kopf wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe fast 200 gramm sollte man den kopf dann nur bei passender strömung einsetzen oder auch bei leichter


----------



## Multe (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, den Kopf kannst du immer einsetzten, denn er wird anders gefischt als ein normaler Jigkopf. der Kopf wird direkt am boot auf grund gelassen und dann ca 20-30 cm angehoben. Danach nur festhalten und gaaanz langsam bewegen.
Als Köder ist der Power Striker ,in 20cm Länge, von DAM mit seinen speziellen Einkerbungen zu empfehlen. Dieser Köder hat ideale Laufeigenschaften. 
Ich benutze auch sehr gerne die großen Kugeltwister aber die sind aus dem Programm und es sind auch nur noch einzelne Restbestände zu haben.
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi multe danke für die weiteren infos kugeltwister habe ich noch power striker als wobbler oder shads gibt ja eine ganze menge power striker ?? kannst du mir vileicht noch sagen wo ich den jig kopf her bekomme ???
grüsse|wavey:


----------



## Multe (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, sorry, natürlich meinte ich den Power Striker *SHAD* in 20cm.
Wegen dem Jigkopf kannst du ja mal Michael fragen, der hat eine ganze Menge bestellt und braucht sie wohl nicht alle.
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

tach multe hätte gedacht das diese größe von shads schon eine nummer zu groß ist für LL ich habe bis 15 cm alles quer beet. mit micha hatte ich schon kurz geschrieben er wollte mir bis ende der woch bescheid sagen. leider hatte mir keine eine antwort geschrieben über die alte fahrrinne vor spodsbjerg. hatt jemand schonmal dort geangelt ???


----------



## Multe (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, genau dieser Meinung war ich auch immer . Ich benutzte nur Köpfe bis 100gr ( die nehme ich auch heute noch - bis auf den Vertikal Kopf )
und bei 16ch Shads wau Schluss.
Aber die Praxis hat mich etwas anderes gelehrt.
Im Moment habe ich ganz neue Ideen, die ich im März ausprobiere.
Einiges hatte ich schon bei meinem letzten LL Aufenthalt dabei und es hat richtig gut geklappt und nun werde ich verbesserte Varianten benutzen.
Welche "alte" Fahrrinne meinst du??
Gruß Multe


----------



## Matze 74 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo alle zusammen #h,

ich fahre ja dieses jahr nach LL .Freu mich schon wie verrückt.Ich habe vor mir noch eine Rute zu kaufen und habe auch schon ein wenig geschaut,da bin ich auf diese hier gestoßen
"Fenwick Seahawk Pro Lightpilk in 3,00m Wg.25-125g für 65,90,-€ bei Gerlinger.de
Kann mir von euch jemand etwas darüber berichten,ob die überhaupt was taugt?Wäre super von euch :m.
Dank schonmal |supergri.

LG Matze |wavey:


----------



## carlsberg (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi matze 74 es könnte sein das du mit dem wurfgewicht nicht aus kommst da es auch mal vorkommen kann das du mal 150 gr pilker dran hängen musst die rute hält das zwar alles aus aber das angeln macht dann keinen spaß mehr schau dir mal die rute an die habe ich auch bin super zufrieden damit und sie ist super leicht seacor red pilk rute in 2.70m  hat ein wurfgewicht bis 180 musst aber aufpassen da gibt es die gleiche rute noch in super strong die hat ein wurfgewicht is 300 gr


----------



## Michael Horn (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



carlsberg schrieb:


> tach multe hätte gedacht das diese größe von shads schon eine nummer zu groß ist für LL ich habe bis 15 cm alles quer beet. mit micha hatte ich schon kurz geschrieben er wollte mir bis ende der woch bescheid sagen. leider hatte mir keine eine antwort geschrieben über die alte fahrrinne vor spodsbjerg. hatt jemand schonmal dort geangelt ???


 

Hi Carlsberg, 

ich habe die Köpfe noch nicht bekommen, daher habe ich mich auch noch nicht gemeldet. 
die Verpackungseinheit bei den Jigköpfen von Pilkmaxx liegt bei den XXL Köpfen bei 50 Stück. Soviel habe ich auch bestellt. Bis ich unsere Gruppe damit versorgt habe denke ich, dass noch 20 Stück übrig sind, die könnte ich abgeben. Habe noch weitere Mails erhalten, wo interesse bekundet wird. 

Melde mich, sobald ich die Teile habe und den Preis sagen kann. 

Die alte Fahrrinne vor Spodsbjerg sagt mir leider gar nichts.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Matze 74 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen #h,
> 
> ich fahre ja dieses jahr nach LL .Freu mich schon wie verrückt.Ich habe vor mir noch eine Rute zu kaufen und habe auch schon ein wenig geschaut,da bin ich auf diese hier gestoßen
> "Fenwick Seahawk Pro Lightpilk in 3,00m Wg.25-125g für 65,90,-€ bei Gerlinger.de
> ...


 

Hallo Matze, 

zur genannten Rute kann ich Dir selbst keine Auskunft geben, da ich sie nicht kenne. Ich persönlich fische immer so leicht als möglich und habe dementsprechend auch Ruten. Vermutlich habe ich eine der ältesten Ruten in Langeland. Die hat aber schon so viele Dorsche gezogen und darf noch lange nicht in Rente gehn. 
Meine Hauptrute ist die DAM Para Spinn mit einem Wurfgewicht von 30-60 Gram. Kannst Du aber locker 80 Gramm drannhängen. Mit dieser Rute habe ich auch im letzten Sommer Dorsche bis 9,5 kg gefangen.

Siehe hierzu auch meinen Dorschdrill, welcher von mir bei Youtube eingestellt wurde. Hier der Link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNpohEZb6DA

Da macht das Drillen richtig Spaß. 

Die Rute reicht in der Regel für LL zu 75 % vollkommen aus. 

Natürlich gibt es Tage, an denen ich in der Fahrrinne in den tiefen Löchenrn fische und da reicht diese Rute nicht immer aus, da Du auf Grund der Drift schwere Pilker oder Jigköpfe brauchst. Hierzu habe ich dann aber noch eine zweite Rute. 

Die leichte Rute mit einer 2500 - 4000 Rolle und 12-17 geflochte reichen auf LL total aus. Vor allem bis Du ja meist mehrere Stunden auf dem Wasser und wenn Du ne schwere Rute/Rolle hast, dann tut Dir mit der Zeit der Arm weh. 

Ich persönlich würde mir ein Spinnrute bzw. Zanderrute mit ca. 40-80 Gramm WG umschauen und dazu noch eine zweite Rute für schwerere Pilker. Bei Askari oder Ebay bekommst Du da schon Rute ab 10 Euro, welche gar nicht schlecht sind. 

Das ist nur ein Tip, am Ende muss das jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## Matze 74 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael und Carlsberg,und alle Anderen natürlich auch #h,

vielen Dank erstmal für eure Antworten:m.
Ich hab ja noch ein Paar Ruten im Keller stehen,wo auch die eine oder andere dabei ist die auf LL funzen sollte denke ich.Aber die Fenwick werde ich mir wohl dann auch noch kaufen,ich denke mal bei dem Kurs macht man nix falsch.
Danke nochmal #6.

LG Matze |wavey:


----------



## Stefan W. (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Matze,

ich fische mit der Fenwick vor Langeland. Du kannst ohne
Probleme 150gr. dran hängen, falls du vor Langeland mehr
brauchst, höre ich auf zu angeln oder fahre woanders hin,
weil wenn du damit nicht mehr runter kommst, macht das 
angeln keinen Spaß mehr und man fängt auch meistens
nicht mehr viel.


----------



## HPH (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen, 

bin ein Neuling hier im Board und plane einen Urlaub im September oder Oktober. 
Nachdem ich ca. 8 Jahre nicht mehr auf Langeland war, mö.chte ich dieses Jahr mein Glück wieder versuchen.

Gruß Peter#h


----------



## Matze 74 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej zusammen #h,

@ Stefan,
ganz genauso sehe ich das auch,wenn man dann keine chance mehr hat zum grund zu kommen dann sollte man nicht auf biegen und brechen dort bleiben und es lieber an einem anderen platz versuchen.
@Peter,
herzlich willkommen hier im board,man da hast du dir ja fast genau soviel zeit gelassen wie icke.
dann wird`s mal wieder zeit die insel der inseln zu besuchen.und die monate sind auch sehr gut die du dir ausgesucht hast.also wir schreiben uns.

lg matze #h


----------



## Multe (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej HPH, willkommen in unserer Runde. Aus welchem Neuburg kommst du ? Michael kommt ja auch aus Neuburg .
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi multe ich meine die fahrrinne läuft ziemlich nah am strand hatte dort mal ein grösseres schiff gesehen da geht es von 11m runter bis 20-25m und andere seite hoch bis teilweise 8 m das liegt richtung süden soweit ich mich dran erinner kann so zwischen grüner turm und roter turm


----------



## Zorni (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

moin und hallo,

habe gestern eine woche langeland gebucht.
16.04.-23.04:vik:

habe auch bei ibi angerufen und ein boot bestellt, ich hoffe das das geklappt hat.

ein haus habe ich novasol gebucht, mußte allerdings feststellen das hier über novasol nich so gut berichtet wird, ich hoffe das war kein fehler.

für alle tipps bin ich sehr dankbar. wie sieht es denn zu dieser jahreszeit mit den platten aus???
kann man schon mit hornhecht rechnen???

gruß und petri heil @ all

zorni


----------



## Multe (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Sorry carlsberg aber so eine Stelle gibt es nicht. Du hast hinter dem grünen Turm ca. 1,5km vom Ufer ca. 20-25m aber auf der anderen Seite kommst du nicht unter 15m Tiefe.
Die Kümos laufen gern mal unter Land aber da ist es immer noch um die 10m tief.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej HPH, willkommen in unserer Runde. Aus welchem Neuburg kommst du ? Michael kommt ja auch aus Neuburg .
> Gruß Multe


 
Hallo Walter, 

es ist das selbe Neuburg, denn HPH ist mein Onkel. Wir haben ihn gestern registriert. 

Da ich ihn in letzter Zeit öffters von LL erzählt habe, zieht es ihn nun endlich mal wieder dorthin.

Leider ist unsere Gruppe voll, so dass wir frühestens im nächsten Jahr zusammen fahren könne. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Fischmeister1.0 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi,#h
ich will im sommer nach langeland auf dorsch und wittling pilken 
konnt ihr mir vll gute stellen oder wracks verratendas wäre nett
danke schonmal im vorraus

mfg Fischmeister1.0
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(rechtschreibfehler sind spezialfunktionen meiner tastatur)


----------



## carlsberg (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi multe das muss ich wohl dann geträumt haben mit der fahrinne  aber mit deiner neuen idee die du hast kannst du einen ganz schön auf spannung halten |uhoh:würde am liebsten wissen was da hinter steckt aber das werden wir wohl irgendwann erfahren ich könnte am liebsten jetzt schon nach LL fahren und wenn ich so in den ganzen internet shop`s gucke und sehe was es alles gibt würde man nur noch kaufen von pilkern angefangen 

grüße


----------



## Zorni (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

moin,

hat denn jemand von euch schon erfahrungen mit freihandschleppen gemacht.
welches gebiet?
welche wobbler?
wie tief?

fragen über fragen, ich bin dankbar für jeden tip.

da wir sonst immer in agger urlaub machen, kenne ich die angeltricks auf langeland nicht.

gruß

zorni


----------



## Kössi (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute, am 9.4. ist das Jahr endlich um und es geht wieder nach Spodsberg. Als ich mir am WE im ,,Vorfieber,, |supergri den Pilkerbestand angesehen habe, musste ich feststellen, daß einige der Jungs unbedingt einen neuen Anstrich brauchen.             Was sind denn bei euch die fängigsten Farben in LL??                                                                                             Kössi


----------



## Michael Horn (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Kössi, 

rot-schwarz sind meine Favoritten.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Kössi (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, danke für deine antwort. ja rot schwarz sind auch meine Fav. oder in natur silber blau bzw. grün. hat sonst noch jemand farben die fängig sind?                                Ich wollte Zorni hier nicht die show stehlen  am schleppen auf Dorsch bin ich auch interessiert, nehm ich mir jedes mal vor aber bekomms dann nicht gebacken . Kössi


----------



## shorty 38 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Kössi. japanrot läuft auch sehr gut und "motoröl" sollte auch nicht fehlen. Von Rappala gibt es Tieftauchwobbler, diese in rot schwarz oder in neon. Leider habe ich den Artikelnamen nicht parat, aber unsere Kollegen werden Dir hier bestimmt helfen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## autoglas (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde bin schon in den Startlöchern im April 1Woche,3Wochen im Juni,Okt. auch 3Wochen (schon verückt?) aber so gehts schon Jahre verfolge immer das Board und freu mich wenn Mulde,Michael und noch andere Boardis gute Tips geben.:vikanke an alle für die guten Infos Gruß Horst


----------



## Multe (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Zorni, Freihandschleppen lohnt sich nur im Hochsommer wenn sich im Mittelwasser sehr viel Kleinfisch befindet. Nur dann hast du die Möglichkeit an Dorsch oder wenn du Glück hast an Mefos zu kommen. 
Es sei denn, du benutzt einen Dipsy Diver , dann kannst du das ganze Jahr über dein Glück probieren. Nur damit kommst du kontrolliert über Grund.
Das Gebiet wo du schleppst ist eigentlich egal, da du ja sowieso große Strecken abfischst. Du musst nur sehen, das du immer über den tiefen Rinnen bist.
Wobbler, wie der MANN`s Textured Stretch 30+ üben halt richtig Druck aus. Da hast du es mit einem Flachläufer und Schleppscheibe oder Vorschaltblei einfacher.
Oder du schleppst gleich eine Jigkopf mit Shad hinter dir her.
Im Hochsommer hast du die Kleinfische bei etwa 15m Tiefe und da kannst du bei ca. 12m den Köder laufen lassen.
Sind keine Kleinfische da, musst du schon unter 20m fischen.
gruß Multe


----------



## shorty 38 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL-Freunde,

das Freihandschleppen ist echt super.

1. Die Dorsche die man fängt sind keine Nemos!
2. Das Angeln kostet nicht Deine Kraft, wie das Pilken.
3. Wer gerne Boot fährt, wird seinen Spaß an dieser Angelei finden.
4. Hat man den ersten Fisch gefangen, ist man meistens auf dem richtigen Fangplatz. Viele Fische könnten an dieser Stelle noch folgen. Weil nur ihr mit eurem Boot über den Schwarm fischt und nicht ein Angelkutter mit 50 Mann. Einfach auf Gummifisch oder Naturköder umsteigen.
5. Es macht die Fischerei mit Echolt und Plotter fast überflüssig, da das Ergebnis fast von selbst kommt.
6. Es ist immer ein geiles Gefühl, wenn die Rolle bei einer Meerforelle, großem Dorsch oder bei einem Lachs zu kreischen anfängt.
7. Jeder an Board hat die gleichen Chancen, da man nur im Schraubenwasser fischt.
8. Die Anzahl der Hänger ist klein.
9. Hat man noch einen Seekartenplotter, kann man sich noch sehr schnell eine persönliche Hotspotskarte erstellen, da man große Gewässerfläche abfischt. Das hilft auch für den Fang in einem begrenzten Zeitraum. Die meisten Angler sind nur für eine Woche auf LL und fangen erst richtig in der Zeit, bevor ihr Trip schon fast zu Ende ist.

Gruß Shorty


----------



## Zorni (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

moin,

danke für die antworten, klingt ja interessant.
wir werden bestimmt mal einige zeit in das 
freihandschleppen investieren.
da wir ja im april dort sind, habe ich ja die hoffnung
vielleicht mal eine mefo zu verhaften.

gruß

zorni


----------



## Michael Horn (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich will es im April gezielt auf Mefo's versuchen. Will mit dem Boot Schleppen. Einige Rapallas habe ich mir schon zugelegt. 

Da wird sicherlich der eie oder andere Dorsch einsteigen.

GRuß Michael


----------



## marcibet (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Hallo Matze,
> 
> ich fische mit der Fenwick vor Langeland. Du kannst ohne
> Probleme 150gr. dran hängen, falls du vor Langeland mehr
> ...



150g als Maximum halte ich für weltfremd. Schön wennde Ententeich hast und dann gleichzeitig auch noch die Leos flach stehen. Aber viel Spaß mit deinen 150g wenn du NK angeln willst und vielleicht dann auch noch 40m tief musst. Da kann es u.U. notwendig sein mal ein 400g oder 500g Blei zu versenken - und trotzdem macht das angeln noch Spaß - und wieso soll man nix fangen? Denkste die Dorsche mögen keinen Wind und gehen ins Haus?

Genau das verwirrt Anfänger. Haben nur 40-75g Pilker mit und kommen damit nicht runter. Und nachher ist man dann schlauer 

Ich freu mich schon wenn ich im Juni meine 750g Pilker auf den Lofoten runterlasse und dann daran denke dass es ja ab 150g keinen Spaß mehr macht :vik:

Und im August sieht man sich dann wieder auf LL bei Nikolaj - den dicken Sommerdorschen an die Pelle rücken. *freu*

handbreit


----------



## shorty 38 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL-Freunde, der Wobbler von Rappala heißt Tail Dancer. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Zorni (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

moin und hallo,

habe heute die bestätigung für unser boot von nikolaj bekommen.:vik:

bzgl. wobbler: ich habe irgendwo gelesen das der "fat rap" von rappala sehr gut fangen soll???

hat den von euch schon mal einer ausprobiert???

gruß

zorni


----------



## matthias_other1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Zorni schrieb:


> moin und hallo,
> 
> habe heute die bestätigung für unser boot von nikolaj bekommen.:vik:


 
Ich auch 

Mal ne Frage am Rande . Gibts zum Boot auch ne Fischkiste dazu ?


----------



## Stefan W. (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ macribet,

ich angel auch auf 40m und das nicht nur wenn Ententeich 
ist. Der Wind ist auch nicht der entscheidende Faktor im
Langelandbaelt. Ich habe auch schon bei Ententeich
geangelt und auf 15 m war nicht daran zudenken am 
Grund zu angeln. Ich fahre schon seit 20 Jahren nach
Langeland und das sind nunmal meine Erfahrungen und 
meine Meinung. Leicht zu angeln macht doch vielmehr
Spaß und es ist erfolgreich, zumindestens bei mir.
Es geht hier wohl auch mehr ums pilken und nicht ums
NK angeln auf 40 m.


----------



## Michael Horn (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Stefan,

ich stimme Dir da voll zu. Immer so leicht wie möglich und so schwer als nötig. Das macht richtig fun. 

@Matthias
nicht überall bekommst Du nen Speiskübel für die Fische, den würde ich vorsichtshalber mitnehmen. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Stefan W. (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Am 02. April geht es endlich wieder nach Langeland. Haus
ist gebucht und die Bestätigung fürs Boot ist auch
gestern gekommen. Dann werden Speedi und ich wieder
hoffentlich so schöne Dorsche fangen wie letztes Jahr. Ich
hoffe ich fange dieses Jahr auch endlich mal nen Leng.
Kleines Erinnerungsbild aus dem letzten Jahr.


----------



## Multe (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Matthias, die Fischkiste musst du schon selber mitbringen.

@ Stefan, wenn du nach LL kommst fahren wir schon wieder nach Hause, sonst hätten wir mal zusammen etwas unternehmen können.
Finde die Gewichte von marcibet schon etwas übergewichtig.
Leider ist die Zeit für die Leng erst im Sommer. Aber was da oben im Moment alles im Wasser schwimmt!!!!
Lassen wir uns überraschen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Solem (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Stefan, 

wie verarbeite ich den einen Leng ? Filitieren ? 

Ich hatte noch nicht das vergnügen einen zu Fangen, aber bevor ich vor dem Fisch stehe und nicht weiß was ich machen soll frage ich lieber :vik:


----------



## knutemann (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



matthias_other1 schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> Mal ne Frage am Rande . Gibts zum Boot auch ne Fischkiste dazu ?



Letztes Jahr hat er keine Kisten gehabt, da musstest du schon selber zusehen, wie du den Fisch nach Hause transportierst.


----------



## Stefan W. (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Solem,

wir haben den Leng filitiert, da bleibt im Verhältnis zum 
Dorsch richtig Fleisch über und schmeckt hervorragend.

@ Multe

letztes Jahr hat Speedi im Frühjahr 2 und das Jahr davor 1
Leng im April gefangen. Ich habe letztes Jahr einen guten
leider nicht raus bekommen, denke ich zumindestens,
weil er vom Verhalten genauso gekämpft hat, wie der
den Speedi 15 min vorher gefangen hat. Die Schnur ist leider
durchgescheuert, obwohl ich Mono vor der geflochtenen hatte.:r


----------



## Multe (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Solem, natürlich kannst du den Leng filetieren. Das geht sogar sehr gut.
Die Filets kannst du in der Küche zubereiten wie Dorsch. Sehr gut finde ich den Leng in Estragon - Senf - Soße. 
Die Leng um LL habe in der Regel eine Größe um einen Meter.
Gruß Multe


----------



## shorty 38 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Die Engländer machen aus Leng Fish and Chips! Soll am besten aus altem Zeitungspapier mit Maltessig schmecken. Die spinnen die Engländer:q:q:q Gruß Shorty


----------



## Solem (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke für die Antworten. 

Wie fängt man denn Leng den ? Als Beifang wenn man auf Dorsch geht oder brauch man spezielle Köder ?


----------



## Multe (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Solem, gezielt auf Leng fischen lohnt sich nicht. Der geht als Beifang ans Dorschgeschirr.
gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi leute kann man im juni schon mit größeren sommer dorschen????


----------



## Multe (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, wenn du Glück hast und findest eine Stelle, da werden sich die Kerle auch fangen lassen. Am besten, du schaust beim Fischer nach, wie da die aktuelle Größe ist und dann weist du es ob die GROßEN schon da sind.
Einzelfänge sind eigentlich immer machbar.
gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi multe das werde ich dann machen . ab wann kommen die großen denn so ins LL belt


----------



## Multe (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, ich denke mal das hängt vom Nahrungsangebot ab. Die Großdorsche hatten nämlich alle den Bauch voll mit Krebsen. In den letzten Jahren trafen die großen Dorsche ( +10kg ) ab Mitte Juli ein und waren dann bis ca. Mitte August zusammen.
Hast du in dieser Zeit mal einen dieser Größe gefangen, so hattest du am gleichen Platz noch etliche am Haken.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Matze 74 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej alle zusammen |wavey:,
ich hätte da noch eine Frage,wir sind  in der letzten Septemberwoche auf LL,können wir da auch noch mit Leng rechnen und wenn ja in welchen Tiefen?
Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.

Ganz liebe Grüße

Matze #h


----------



## Multe (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Matthias, im September sind die Lengs mit Sicherheit noch da. So ab -20m kannst du mit den langen Kerlen rechnen.
Gruß walter


----------



## Matze 74 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Walter |wavey:,
danke für deine Antwort,fängt man den Leng nur als reinen Beifang beim Dorschangeln oder lohnt es sich auch mal direkt nur auf diesen zu fischen?Wenn ja,mit was für einem System sollte man dann fischen,Naturköder wie in Norge oder gibt es für LL ein anderes System?
So,viel Spaß beim antworten,ich muß nämlich jetzt gleich nochmal los und etwas Geld verdienen.Wie sehen uns dann wahrscheinlich erst morgen wieder hier.Wünsche allen zusammen ein schönes WE und stramme Schnüre #6.

LG Matze #h


----------



## knutemann (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> In den letzten Jahren trafen die großen Dorsche ( +10kg ) ab Mitte Juli ein und waren dann bis ca. Mitte August zusammen.



Und genau in dieser Zeit (23.7.-06.08.11) werde ich mich vor Ort dort rumtreiben#6


----------



## carlsberg (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi multe bin leider schon vom 18.6-25.6 dort oben aber 1-2 leo`s bis 8 kg würden mir auch schon reichen einfach mal abwarten vieleicht kommen die großen mit ausnahme ja dieses jahr früher


----------



## carlsberg (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hej matze es wird nicht lohnen gezielt auf leng zu angeln im LL belt . aber als schönen beifang beim dorsch angeln.


----------



## matthias_other1 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo an alle ,

gibts bei Bootsübergabe von Nikolay auch ne Seekarte dazu ?

Hat jemand von Euch ein Kärtchen auf dem PC gespeichert ?

Vielleicht noch ein paar fängige Stellen eingezeichnet :g


----------



## Multe (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Matthias, sicher bekommst du von Nikolaj eine Seekarte und er wird dir auch genau sagen mit was und wo du deine Dorschen fangen kannst.
Gruß Multe


----------



## matthias_other1 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Alles klar , DANKE !

Nächste Frage :q

Hatt jemand schonmal mit dem Buttlöffel auf Platte geangelt ?
Ist der für LL zu empfehlen ?


----------



## Joe_Fischer (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

N`abend zusammen.
Ich hätte da mal eine Frage:
Mit welchen Schnüren (geflochten oder mono, durchmesser, tragkraft,...) angelt ihr in LL? 
Reicht für hornis eine 0.30er mono mit 7,3kg tragkraft?
Lg


----------



## Zanderman (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Joe_Fischer schrieb:


> N`abend zusammen.
> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage:
> Mit welchen Schnüren (geflochten oder mono, durchmesser, tragkraft,...) angelt ihr in LL?
> Reicht für hornis eine 0.30er mono mit 7,3kg tragkraft?
> Lg


_*Moin Joe_Fischer**, moin Boardies*_|wavey:
für die Hornis ändere ich nicht viel.25 er Mono hat bisher immer gereicht.Damit ist aber meine Reserverute bestückt, die ich immer für oberflächennahe Räuber dabei habe.Ich spiel halt gerne mit einer gut eingestellten Bremse.....Aber ich tendiere halt zu "so wenig wie möglich, so viel wie nötig" gibt jetzt bestimmt wieder _*"Mecker#q:c"*_ von anders Denkenden und Agierenden, aber ich riskiere lieber einen verlorenen Fisch, anstatt jeden Biss "sicher" zu verwerten.Verangeln möchte man die Kreatur ja auch nicht, daher verwenden wir meist Einzelhaken oder nur geschleppte Plastikschnur (am Ende aufgeribbelt), aber eben  nur weil Horni in der Pfanne nicht so unser Ding ist...


----------



## Zanderman (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*H*__*allo Boardies ,|wavey:
gehört zwar hier eigentlich nicht hin, und ist auch an entsprechender Stelle schon eingestellt, aber vielleicht sieht ja der Eine oder Andere nur hier rein.Wir sind vom 12. bis 19. März in Spodsbjerg mit unserem eigenen Boot (5,2 m mit 90PS )und bieten Bootsplatz/und oder Unterkunft im Novasolhaus.Wir wollen hier nicht den Sinn des eigentlichen Trööts stören, deshalb alles weitere per PN oder an mratsch@arcor.de
Gruss
mira|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
*_


----------



## kokanee (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,

sind dieses Jahr wieder vom 20.08.11 in Bukkemose für 3 Wochen, dieses mal mit eigenem Boot:vik::vik:.

Hallo Michael Horn,

vieleicht können wir uns im Frühjahr mal in der Lautermuschel treffen zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch.|wavey:|wavey:

Gruß Willi


----------



## Michael Horn (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kokanee schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sind dieses Jahr wieder vom 20.08.11 in Bukkemose für 3 Wochen, dieses mal mit eigenem Boot:vik::vik:.
> 
> ...



Hi Willi,
Koennen wir sehr gerne machen. Vielleicht auch direkt am Rhein bei einem Bierchen und Merquez. Bin oft zum Nachtangeln am Rhein unterwegs. Morgen Nacht starten wir unsere erste Session im Jahr 2011. Ruf mich einfach mal an wann Du Zeit hast. O172/1335268.

Gruß Michael


----------



## kokanee (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael,

liege zur Zeit flach (Virus), sobald ich Fit bin melde ich mich.

Gruß und Petri Heil 
Willi


----------



## Michael Horn (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Willi, 

na dann mal gute Besserung und meld Dich einfach, wenn Du Zeit hast. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Zanderman schrieb:


> _*Moin Joe_Fischer**, moin Boardies*_|wavey:
> .....Aber ich tendiere halt zu "so wenig wie möglich, so viel wie nötig" gibt jetzt bestimmt wieder _*"Mecker#q:c"*_ von anders Denkenden und Agierenden, aber ich riskiere lieber einen verlorenen Fisch, anstatt jeden Biss "sicher" zu verwerten...


 
Hi Namensvetter, 

ich sehe das genauso! Und so macht Angeln Spaß!#6

Gruß Michael


----------



## roofvisser (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Gucken zie mal auf www.zeevissenlangeland.nl
Ein neue website uber angeln im Langelandsbelt
Auch kann man digitale seekarten vom Belt versuchen bei email *delta1017@gmail.com*

30-4 / 7-5 2011 sind wir wieder in Spodsjerg!!

gruss,

Kees Michielsen
Holland.


----------



## carlsberg (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

malzeit zusammen hat schonmal jemand von euch den faith-bait sea-jerk in LL ausprobiert??? das teil ist nämlich verdammt teuer|uhoh: . und noch einen frage hinterher wie sieht es aus mit naturköder am seiten arm (hering ) etc. anstatt twister,shad ????  wird sich das lohnen das aus zuprobieren ?? kann mir jemand infos über die echolote von ibi geben ob man die einstellungen soweit verändern kann das man auf dem display sicheln erkennt ???


----------



## Multe (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@roofvisser, hej Kees schöne Seite die du gemacht hast. Wir sind im März schon auf Langeland.

@carlsberg, das Geld für den _faith-bait sea-jerk_ kannst du dir sparen. Er ist erstmal sehr überteuert und ausserdem auch kopflastig. Du hast wirklich keine freude an dem Teil . Verhedderungen ohne Ende und ich habe damit nicht einen einzigen Dorsch gefangen. Das Teil kam sofort wieder in die Versenkung.
Mit Sandaalen am Haken habe ich schon so manchen Dorsch gefangen. Aber mit Hering geht es nur, wenn sie ganz frisch sind und die musst du auch mit einem Draht zusätzlich anbinden. Gummi ist da pflegeleichter und fängt auch.
Das Echolot auf den IBI - Booten kannst du nicht auf "Sichel" umstellen. Warum auch?
Ich brauche nur die Tiefenangabe und will die Kanten sehen. Ob da Fische zu sehen sind ist mir eigentlich egal, denn bis du die sieht, bist du sowieso schon vorbei.
Ich fahr an die Kanten und dann runter mit dem Köder. Der Fisch kommt dann schon nach.
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hej multe danke für die weiteren info über den jerk bait dann lasse ich ihn im laden hängen der preis dafür ist auch echt wucher bevor ich da nur ärger mit habe und mit dem natur köder lasse ich das dann wohl auch sein. lieber dann mit gummi und los geht es. hätte gedacht mit sichel wäre es einfacher zum fisch zu kommen als die ganze zeit die kanten ab zuklappern


----------



## Zanderman (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*@carlsberg*_#h
ich hab zwar noch nie bei Nikolaj auf die Echos geschaut, was er da verbaut hat, aber grundsätzlich sollte man einige Einstellungskleinigkeiten beachten und wissen was man feinstellt, wenn man sich nicht in die Irre leiten lassen will, unter Umständen siehst Du auf  glattem weichen Grund Fisch ohne Ende und holst keinen Einzigen in´s Boot (weil in Wirklichkeit auch nix da ist) Daher hat _*"Multe"*_ sicherlich nicht unrecht, wenn er empfiehlt sich erstmal an den Kanten zu orientieren, denn wenn Dir das Echo Kante mitteilt ist auch Kante da.
Gruss aus dem Pott#h#h
michael


----------



## wojti (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Leute, 

auch wir sind dieses Jahr auf Langeland
vom 23.7.-6.8. zum 3 mal in Folge :vik:in Bukkemose
habe schon gesehen das einige Bordies auch oben sind zu dieser Zeit. Haus ist schon gebucht bei Haus und Boot#6
Hoffentlich sind die Fänge genauso gut wie letztes Jahr :q
:c:cnoch Lange 5 Monate bis die KAVALEJO zu Wasser 
gelassen wird:c:choffe auf Infos,Tipps,Tricks:m vor Ort da ich ja nicht der einzige Bordie in Bukkemose bin.

:vik:Gruß wojti :vik:


----------



## meister67 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Wojti #:

na so ein Zufall, wir sind in der genannten Zeit auch da oben, dann wird auch die Eintracht wieder zu Wasser gelassen. 

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf ein Bier  zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch.

Was denn, noch 5 Monate..... viel zu lange|evil:


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael,

ich hofffe, das Deine erstes Nachtangeln erfolgreich war! Wir in Norddeutschland fangen reichlich Quappen in der Aller, Leine, Elbe oder der Weser. Letzte Nacht habe ich am Wehr von Marklendorf (Brücke über die Aller von Hannover nach Hamburg) 9 Aaltrutten gefangen.

Für unsere Freunde aus Süddeutschland: Truschen :m

Köder war ein bes......... Tauwurm an der Grundrute, altdeutsch mit Glocke. Der Eierbach hatte leichtes Hochwasser.

Keine Würmer im Fisch und geschmacklich einfandfrei.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Sorry, aber ein richtiger LL-Dorsch ist mir lieber und ich verzichte gerne auf auf die Süßwasserkollegen. Obwohl sie lecker waren.

Gruß Shorty


----------



## carlsberg (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi zanderman danke dir für die schnelle antwort auf meine frage auf was müsste ich denn achten wenn ich solch ein echolot einstellen würde aber ich glaube von ibi die können nicht viel kenne mich leider mit echoloten garnicht aus  bin schon froh wenn ich gps position eingeben kann:vik:


----------



## Zanderman (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



carlsberg schrieb:


> hi zanderman danke dir für die schnelle antwort auf meine frage auf was müsste ich denn achten wenn ich solch ein echolot einstellen würde aber ich glaube von ibi die können nicht viel kenne mich leider mit echoloten garnicht aus  bin schon froh wenn ich gps position eingeben kann:vik:


_*Hallo carlsberg|wavey:*_
wenn Du etwas über Echolote im Allgemeinen lernen willst, dann sieh dir den folgenden Link in Ruhe an.-Auf der Lowranceseite findest du auch einen sog. Emulator.Mit diesem Emulator kannst du den Gebrauch deines Ecolotes üben, du musst nur deinen Typ auswählen und die Software downloaden. Was IBI verbaut hat weiß ich wie gesagt nicht, aber wie schon mal erwähnt ist die Vielfalt vor LL ja nicht so riesig,Wassertiefen bis max. ca 50 m und diverse Bruchkanten und eine Handvoll Wracks oder Plateaus, bekommt jedes Echo dort mehr oder weniger gut dargestellt, ansonsten würde ich generell nur empfehlen: Fahre nicht zu schnell, lass die Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit relativ hoch eingestellt, nutze die Zoomfunktion (wenn denn vorhanden).Außerdem lies dir die Anmerkungen über die Geber im Link durch und führe dir dies dann vor Ort vor Augen, wenn du dann weißt welchen Geber dein Echo verwendet. 
http://www.lowrance.de/Support/Hinweise-und-Beschreibungen/Echolot-Beschreibung/
Gruß aus dem Pott|wavey:
michael


----------



## carlsberg (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi zanderman werde ich direkt mal schaun ob ich da noch was lernen kann das mit den wracks und plateaus ist nicht so einfach da viele gps daten im netz nicht stimmen oder ungenau sind habe letztes jahr schon ein paar daten ausprobiert von wracks und da hatten wir super wetter kaum drift und wind 

grüsse aus ratingen


----------



## Multe (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, Nokolaj hat diese Echolote auf seinen Booten:
_*Lowrance m52 i gps   *_und _*   Eagle Cuda 350i gps*_

Gruß Multe


----------



## Zanderman (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



carlsberg schrieb:


> hi zanderman werde ich direkt mal schaun ob ich da noch was lernen kann das mit den wracks und plateaus ist nicht so einfach da viele gps daten im netz nicht stimmen oder ungenau sind habe letztes jahr schon ein paar daten ausprobiert von wracks und da hatten wir super wetter kaum drift und wind
> 
> grüsse aus ratingen



_*Hallo carlsberg#h*_,
da hast Du ja schon ein paar dauernde "Streitpunkte" aufgemetert:GPS-Datenangaben werden durch viele Kriterien beeinflusst, zum Bleistift:
-Wieviel Sat. hat dein Empfänger 12?16?50?
-Anders ausgedrückt wie genau arbeitet es?
-Hat der Juser grade vor oder nach der letzten SAT Aktualisierung den Mark gesetzt?
-Wie schnell ist er denn über das Objekt gekachelt?
-Angenommen das Objekt ist ein 25 m langes Wrack mit 10 m Breite.Wurde das Wrack längs oder quer angefahren? ( es ist ja normalerweise nur mit einerr GPS-Angabe verzeichnet und nicht mit:"Bug liegt auf ...°und Heck auf....° "
Ich bin auch nur Laie, aber ich denke das erklärt schon mal einige Ungenauigkeiten, die dem Mitteilenden unterlaufen konnten. Und jetzt kommen wir, die mit diesen Daten arbeiten wollen, wir bringen aber wieder andere Systeme mit, fahren evtl. aus der "falschen" Richtung das Objekt an, haben eine etwas andere Aktualisierungsrate, rasen/reisen mit 1,5facher Geschwindigkeit Richtung Wrack haben die Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit völlig anders eingestellt und suchen uns den Ast ab ohne das Objekt zu finden.

Was ich damit sagen will: 
-Learning by doing, das geht auch mit eigenem guten Gerät nicht anders, erst recht nicht mit fremdem Leihgerät.
-Ich habe mein Equipment und Boot schon einige Saisons im Einsatz, letztes Jahr habe ich etwa 15 Anläufe genommen um ein gesuchtes Wrack anzufahren (es mag Profis geben die mich jetzt innerlich auslachen, aber ich habe mich keineswegs geärgert, sondern eigentlich noch gefreut, nur schade das ich eine Stunde Angelzeit vertingelt habe, es war nämlich kein Fisch da..).
-Ich finde es grundsätzlich sinnvoller, wie von _*"Multe"  *_schon erwähnt sich* l a n g e* Ziele zu suchen, wenn Du doch weißt, wie die momentane Drift ist und dann die Bruchkante richtig anfährst hast du doch eine viel längere Verweildauer über möglichem Fisch.Wenn Du natürlich die Kiste schon voll hast und den Ausnahmefisch suchst, dann ist spezialisieren vieleicht angebracht.
-Vor LL gibt es soviele fangträchtige Stellen, das man nicht 3 Meter neben dem Nachbarn parallel driften muss, klar wenn auf dem Kahn grade super gefangen wird, möchte man gerne helfen...aber oftmals ist das nur Herdentrieb und Futterneid unter Anglern.-Das sehen wir oftmals daran, das kein Mensch/ Boot in der Nähe ist, nach 1 Stunde Köderbaden will man eigentlich grade umsetzen.Plötzlich kommt  ein suchender zweiter Kahn vorbei und liegt ratz fatz 10 m neben dir. Während du Driftsack und Schnüre reinholst, bist du plötzlich von 4 Booten umzingelt, obwohl kein Fisch bei dir in´s Boot gehüpft ist..

Aber es wäre ja sowas von langweilig, wenn wir morgens schon wüssten, wie es ausgeht ...
Petri#h
michael


----------



## carlsberg (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hej multe danke für die info s über die gps geräte 


hi zanderman so wie du es beschrieben hast habe ich es noch garnicht betrachtet hätte gedacht das immer der mittelpukt vom wrack angegeben ist. ich glaube nachdem ich deinen eintrag gelesen habe werde ich mich wohl lieber an den kanten versuchen da lohnt es sich nicht sich mit den echoloten für 1 woche im jahr  auseinander zu setzen. aber das mit den rudel bildungen ist immer herlich mit an zusehen


----------



## Michael Horn (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ich hofffe, das Deine erstes Nachtangeln erfolgreich war! Wir in Norddeutschland fangen reichlich Quappen in der Aller, Leine, Elbe oder der Weser. Letzte Nacht habe ich am Wehr von Marklendorf (Brücke über die Aller von Hannover nach Hamburg) 9 Aaltrutten gefangen.
> 
> ...


 
Hy Stefan, 

die erste Session 2011 war ne Nullnummer, aber für die Wallis ist es zur Zeit auch noch ein bisschen frisch, da muss man schon Glück haben. Am nächsten Freitag geht sehr wahrscheinlich wieder raus. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



wojti schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> auch wir sind dieses Jahr auf Langeland
> vom 23.7.-6.8. zum 3 mal in Folge :vik:in Bukkemose
> ...


 
Hi Wojti, 

Willkommen im Board!
Wir sind vom 09. - 30.07 in Bukkemose, da trifft man sich bestimmt. Wir wohnen in M7, wo wohnt Ihr.
Wir haben auch ein eigenes Boot dabei. Meine Rana (im Moment noch ohne Namen), darf aber im April schon wieder Seeluft  schnuppern. Da sin wir auch schon auf LL.

NUR NOCH 64 Tage!!!

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



meister67 schrieb:


> Hallo Wojti #:
> 
> na so ein Zufall, wir sind in der genannten Zeit auch da oben, dann wird auch die Eintracht wieder zu Wasser gelassen.
> 
> ...


 

Hi, 

das Willkommensbierchen gibt es bei mir in Magevej 7. Wir sind schon etwas früher da als Ihr. 

Was ist die Eintrach für ein Boot. Meine Rana sieht fast genauso aus. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



carlsberg schrieb:


> hej multe danke für die info s über die gps geräte
> 
> 
> hi zanderman so wie du es beschrieben hast habe ich es noch garnicht betrachtet hätte gedacht das immer der mittelpukt vom wrack angegeben ist. ich glaube nachdem ich deinen eintrag gelesen habe werde ich mich wohl lieber an den kanten versuchen da lohnt es sich nicht sich mit den echoloten für 1 woche im jahr auseinander zu setzen. aber das mit den rudel bildungen ist immer herlich mit an zusehen


 
Hi Carlsberg, 

ich finde auch...... such die lieber vielversprechende Kanten, da wirst DU sicherlich mehr Glück haben. 
das mit den Wracks wie Zanderman schon erzählte, so ne Sache. Ich habe auch schon zig Mal nach Wracks gesucht, aber noch keines auf dem Echolot gesehen. 

@alle, die die XXL Jigköpfe wollen: Laut Aussage meines Kumpels, bekomme ich diese Anfang nächster Woche. Gebe auf jeden Fall hier im Board Bescheid. Der Preis liegt bei 4,- Euro, zzgl. Versand.

Gruß Michael


----------



## carlsberg (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hej michael horn das ist wohl das beste was man machen kann den fisch suchen. früher ging es auch ohne gps und echolot . werde auf jedenfall 4 köpfe nehmen
grüße



hi multe du sagste letztens ich sollte in der neuen rute und rolle gucken welche ausgabe meinst du genau die 2 oder die 3 für märz??
grüße


----------



## Multe (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg in der Märzausgabe gibt es einen Hinweis auf die Veranstaltung im März.
Was du meinst steht in der Kutter&Küste *Heft32*

Aber was wollt ihr denn alle schon auf LL ????
Das schneit gerade kompl. ein   http://www.vintertrafik.dk/
Gruß Multe


----------



## goeddoek (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hör bloß auf, Multe  #h

Auf Lolland hält auch gerade der Winter wieder Einzug  Soll aber ja zum Wochenende bereits etwas besser werden #6


----------



## Multe (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Georg, dann schaufel mal kräftig Schnee.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Solem (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hört mir auf mit dem Schnee #q

Der muss bis zum 12. März wieder weg sein. Möchte doch ein paar Mefo´s und Dorschen hinterherstehlen. #h

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Michael Horn (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hör bloß auf, Multe  #h
> 
> Auf Lolland hält auch gerade der Winter wieder Einzug  Soll aber ja zum Wochenende bereits etwas besser werden #6


 

Ein Lolland Experte, nach so etwas suche ich schon lange!

Passt zwar nicht unbedingt hierbher, aber ich hoffe, Ihr verzeiht mir.

Hallo Goeddoek, 

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, in den Herbstferien (2. Oktoberwoche) evt. einmal ne Woche nach Lolland zu fahren. Habe ein kleines Boot 4,5 Meter lang mit 20 PS Motor. In Marielyst hätte ich ein schönes Häuslein mit Swimmingpool gefunden. Wie sieht es dort mit der Fischerei auf Dorsch und Mefo aus. Lohnt es sich, auch mal dorthin zu fahren. Vieleicht kannst Du mir auch einen anderen Ort nennen. 
Danke und Gruß 

Michael


----------



## DasaTeamchef (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Sag mal Michael.....

Du willst doch aber Dein Boot nicht in den Swimming Pool setzen???


----------



## shorty 38 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, Marielyst ist doch Falster oder irre ich mich da!|supergri|supergri|supergri Gruß Stefan


----------



## carlsberg (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallöölle zusammen habe gerade mal in meine pilktasche geguckt das pure grauen kann ich nur sagen kann mir  jemand sagen wo ich gute pilker kaufen kann ohne  unmengen von geld ausgeben zu müssen und wo der lack mal länger als 2 jahre hält die vom thomas (angelcentrum) finden ich eigentlich relativ gut aber komme ich da von uns aus dran oder übers netz


----------



## Multe (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, wenn du doch sowieso nach LL fährst warum schaust du da nicht einfach bei Thomas vorbei?
Das wäre der einfachste Weg.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Sag mal Michael.....
> 
> Du willst doch aber Dein Boot nicht in den Swimming Pool setzen???


 
Hi, 

wenn ich mir sicher wäre, dass ich dort etwas fangen kann, würde ich auch mein Boot in den Pool setzen.

Ne ...... Spaß beiseite. Wenn ich im Oktober hochfahren sollte, dann mit Familie. Das heisst, Frau und 4 Kinder. Daher das Pool! Für die Kids für Schlechtwettertage.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, Marielyst ist doch Falster oder irre ich mich da!|supergri|supergri|supergri Gruß Stefan


 
Hi Stefan, das weiss ich leider nicht

Gruß Michael


----------



## goeddoek (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Michael #h

Wie Shorty schon schreibt, liegt Marielyst auf Falster. Da ich Bootsangeln fast nur vom Kajak betreibe, kann ich Dir zum Bootsangeln auf Falster aus eigener Erfahrung wenig sagen. In dänischen Foren liest man aber viel gutes. Vom Strand aus, hab ich da schon geangelt und die Meerforellenfänge waren wirklich gut. Da ich hier auf Lolland aber jede Menge gute Plätze "vor der Haustür" hab, angle ich lieber hier 

Marielyst ist ein bekannter und beliebter Urlaubsort. Da Du eine Woche vor den dänischen Herbstferien da bist, wird wohl nicht zuviel los sein. Muss es nicht unbedingt Marielyst sein, solltest Du auch mal die Gegend um Hesnæs ins Auge fassen. In Hesnæs Havn ist 'ne ordentliche Slipanlage und unterkommen könntest Du bei Falster Familieferie. Die haben auch Hütten zur Vermietung. Vorteil: direkt vor Hesnæs ist schöner abwechslungsreicher Grund und bei schlechten Bedingungen kannst Du in den Grønsund ausweichen. Apropos Grønsund. Stubbekøbing ist wiederum auch 'ne Alternative 
Oder direkt auf Lolland bleiben  #h

Aber das würde den Rahmen hier sprengen, hier gehts schließlich um Langeland. Wenn Du sonst noch Infos möchtest - gerne per PN oder mach' doch einfach 'nen Lolland-Falster-Trööt auf :m


----------



## carlsberg (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi multe finde die preise irgendwie teuer für pilker daher habe ich gedacht ich versuche von hier welche zu bekommen die von der qualität genau so sind  welche marke ist das eigentlich die thomas verkauft weis das jemand ???


----------



## Multe (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, fahr nach Lolland zu Georg und da hast auch gleich jemand der dich zu den Fischen bringt.
Der wohnt da ganz spitzenklasse.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Matze 74 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej alle zusammen #h,
mich würde mal interessieren wie im Allgemeinen die 
Preise für Angelzubehör im Angelcentrum sind,is das sehr viel teurer als bei uns,oder geht das einigermaßen?
Ach ja,hat von euch schon jemand die DVD aus der neuen F&F geschaut?
Ich finde gleich den ersten Beitrag sehr interessant und auch gleichermaßen verwirrend #c|kopfkrat.
In dem Beitrag wird mit Gummi auf Platte gefischt,was mich da ein wenig verwirrt ist,das die beiden mit sehr leichten Köpfen von 5-7,5g fischen und auch noch fangen.Ich weiß sie fischen auch sehr flach,aber trotzdem seltsam,weil hier immer von viel schwereren Köpfen geredt wird.
Oder werden die schweren Köpfe ausschließlich zum Dorschangel verwendet?
Ich werde das auf jedenfall auch probieren wenn wir Ende September auf LL sind.
So dann warte ich mal auf eure Antworten #6.

LG Matze |wavey:


----------



## Multe (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Matze die leichten Köpfe werden nur zum Plattfischangeln in ganz flachem Wasser und bei Null bis wenig Strömung eingesetzt. Vor dem gelben Turm bei Spodsbjerg kannst du das mal ab 4m Wassertiefe probieren. Du solltest dann aber auch sehr leichte Ruten , wie z.B. die Skeletor pro - Vertc Spin , benutzen. Du wirst staunen, was das für ein Spass macht damit die Platten zu überlisten. Diese Technik ist aber nichts neues!
Thomas hat eigentlicg ganz normale Preise in seinem Laden und ausserdem hat er Meerestackle das du sonst bei keinem bekommst.
Gruß Multe


----------



## meister67 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Willkommensbierchen gibt es bei mir in Magevej 7. Wir sind schon etwas früher da als Ihr.
> 
> ...




Hallo Michael, 

bei unserer Eintracht handelt es sich um ein Crescent 4,65.
Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren durch einen guten Freund die Freude an der Schleppangelei (Trolling) entdeckt. 
Wie es der Zufall dann so wollte, hat mir ein Trollingbekannter sein voll ausgestattetes Trollingboot angeboten, da er sich vergrößern wollte. 
So kamen wir also zu " unserer Eintracht" 
Motorisiert ist sie mit einem 30 PS 4-Takt-Honda-Motor.

Auf das Bierchen  kommen wir bestimmt zurück, wir sehen uns auf Langeland!

Gruss Toralf


----------



## Matze 74 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Walter #h,
danke für deine Antwort,ich hatte mir schon so etwas ähnliches gedacht mit den leichten Jigköpfen.Wie gesagt wenn es geht werde ich es auf jedenfall ausprobieren.Ich habe so nämlich noch nie gefischt.
Wenn die Preise human sind dann könnte man sein Tackel zum Teil ja dort vervollständigen,nach absprache mit dem Chef welche Jigköpfe nun wirklich benötigt werden.
Ansonsten kauft man sich hier einen Wolf und schleppt dann unnötig viel Tackel mit sich rum was garnicht benötigt wird.
Oder seht ihr das anders?

LG Matze |wavey:


----------



## Michael Horn (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Georg, 

danke DIr für die ersten Infos, komme bestimmt auf Dich zurück, muss mal bei Gelegenheit die Seekarten von dort studieren. 

Danke nochmals

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



meister67 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> bei unserer Eintracht handelt es sich um ein Crescent 4,65.
> Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren durch einen guten Freund die Freude an der Schleppangelei (Trolling) entdeckt.
> ...


 

Hi Toralf,

wirklich geiles Boot. Ist sehr ähnlich mit meiner Rana, Nur hat Deine Eintracht ein höheres Freiboard (vermute ich mal zumindest). 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



carlsberg schrieb:


> hi multe finde die preise irgendwie teuer für pilker daher habe ich gedacht ich versuche von hier welche zu bekommen die von der qualität genau so sind welche marke ist das eigentlich die thomas verkauft weis das jemand ???


 
Hi Carlsberg, 

ich mache das so, dass ich mir meine Angelkiste hier soweit richte. Bei Ebay bekommst Du die Pilker etwas billiger als direkt in Langeland. Da ist die Konkurenz auch um einiges größer. Ich bevorzuge den Ebay Shop von BSF-Pilker. Findest Du hier:

http://stores.ebay.de/BSF-Pilker

Egal, wieviel Du einkaufst, er verlangt nur einmal Versandkosten. Die Qualität ist sehr gut. Ganz sicher kein Billigramsch. 

Sollte ich vor Ort noch Dinge benötigen, so finde ich diese ganz bestimmt bei Thomas. Er hat alles, was ein Meeresangler braucht. Er hat im Eingangsbereich ein Pilkerset liegen. 3 Pilker in den Größen 60 / 80 und 100 Gramm, teilweise auch etwas anders bestückt. Bekommst Du für 10 Euro in den Farben rot-schwarz. Mit diesen Pilker habe ich die letzten Jahre fast alle meine Dorsche gezogen. Sind wirklich sehr zu empfehlen. 

Diese Pilker bekommst Du unter anderem auch bei Ebay in den Shop von BSF-Pilker. 

Viel Spaß beim stöbern.

Gruß Michael


----------



## shorty 38 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, in Kaltenkirchen 25 Km nördlich von Hamburg solltest Du mal einen Zwischenstopp bei Moritz Nord einlegen. Dieser Angelladen hat einfach alles und auf Vorbestellung kanst Du dort auch gleich Wattwürmer kaufen!!!! www.moritz-nord.de  Gruß Stefan


----------



## Multe (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej shorty, da bekommt Michael ja einen Herzkasper, denn solch einen Laden hat er noch nie gesehen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## shorty 38 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Multe, ich war erst wieder Montag dort. Einfach nur geil. Wenn man danach noch zu Vögler und zum BAC fährt und nebenbei noch bei Burg in Eppendorf Kaffee kauft und in Bad Oldesloe im Fleischergroßhandel noch leckeren Katenschinken kauft, hat sich Hamburg mal wieder gelohnt und man merkt sofort, daß Hannover die letzte Autobahnausfahrt vor Hamburg ist. Aber wer wird dieses Jahr der große HSV:q:q:q Gruß Shorty


----------



## Kössi (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, wann bist du im April in Spodsberg? Ich war voriges Jahr einen Abend zum Erfahrungsaustausch ( Bierchen zischen :q) bei euch im Bungalow. Vielleicht trifft man sich wieder mal.
 Kössi


----------



## Michael Horn (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, wann bist du im April in Spodsberg? Ich war voriges Jahr einen Abend zum Erfahrungsaustausch ( Bierchen zischen :q) bei euch im Bungalow. Vielleicht trifft man sich wieder mal.
> Kössi


 
Hi Kössi, 

ich kenne Dich noch, klar doch. 

Ich bin von 19.04. - 29.04 auf LL. Aber dieses Jahr nict in Spodsbjerg sondern in Bukkemose. 

Wann bist Du oben?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Multe und Shorty! 

danke für den Tip, wär mal ne Überlegung wert. Reise dieses Jahr aber Dienstags an. Da ist wohl nix mit Wattwürmern mitnehmen. Wie lange kann man die Dinger eigentlich aufbewaren und vor alle wie. Bei mir sind die spätestens zwei Tage später nur noch Matsch. 

Aber nen Herzkasper bekomme ich von einem Angelladen bestimmt nicht, da müssen schon andere Maschinen auffahren :vik::vik::vik:Im Moment habe ich sowieso keine Kohle für den Angelladen über, alles schon investiert. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Solem (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Kann mir evtl. einer eine gute Meerforellen-Rute empfehlen ? Meine Spinnrute hat sich beim aufräumen verabschiedet brauche also eine neue...

Kann für die Rute ca. 90 - 100 € ausgeben, wenn es aber etwas sehr gutes auch in günstiger gibt habe ich da auch nichts gegen  

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Multe (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Solem, schau dir mal die DAM Calyber Sea Trout an.
Diese Rute isr 3.05m lang mit einem WG von 14-42 gr.
Der Preis passt auch.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Matze 74 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Tim #h,

habe auch eine schöne Rute für dich,die habe ich auch schon selbst in der Hand gehabt.Echt ein feines Stöckchen.Und der Preis is auch ok denke ich,kostet im Laden um die 70€ glaube ich.
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=DAIWAEXCELERMEERFORELLE310m1040g&partner=PSM_DE

LG Matze |wavey:


----------



## shorty 38 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, Wattis bekommst Du auch in Flensburg bei Dirk Sennholz ( www.dsangelsport.de ), dort sogar nachts aus dem Automaten und liegt auch nur 5 Minuten von der Autobahn entfernt. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Kössi (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, wir sind vom 9.-16.4. oben. Dann wird es diesmal nichts mit einem Treffen, aber da ich eher oben bin kann ich dir die Stellen sagen,wo du nicht angeln mußt, weil wir dort schon alles abgegrast haben .


----------



## Michael Horn (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@shorty: die Adresse muss ich mir auf jeden Fall mal merken. Ich weiss trotzdem nicht, wie ich die Würmer mehrere Tage hältern könnte. 

@Kössi: na dann lass mir mal ein paar Leos in der Ostsee. Jetzt schon ein dickes Petri und melde Dich, well Du zurück bist. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Zanderman (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> @shorty: die Adresse muss ich mir auf jeden Fall mal merken. Ich weiss trotzdem nicht, *wie ich die Würmer mehrere Tage hältern könnte. *
> 
> Gruß Michael



_*Moin Namensvetter#h*_,
ich habe mir mir im letzten Jahr eine kleine Köderfischreuse mitgenommen (rechteckig mit Drahtgestell als Rahmen und Reißverschluss) das Teil hat  zusammengelegt das Format einet Tageszeitung und aufgebaut die Masse ca 20 x 20 x 40 cm. Im Hafen am Steg festgemacht, etwa 1,5 m tief in`s Wasser gelassen.Meine Wattis und Seeringler haben darin die ganzen 2 Wochen im Juni überstanden (der eine oder andere macht natürlich schlapp, aber 85 - 90 % waren topfit).Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, das wir die Würmer selbst gegraben haben.
Das Teil hat glaube im Laden 4 oder 5 € gekostet.
Gruß#h
michael


----------



## Michael Horn (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Michael, sehr gute Idee, aber funktioniert das aus mit Wattis, welche ich aus dem Angelladen habe und vielleicht schon zwei oder mehr Tage im Kuehlschrank liegen. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## matthias_other1 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hat Jemand schon mit dem Buttlöffel gefischt ? Ich dachte da so an die 40 g Variante .
Gibts denn vorort Rekker bzw . Köderfische zu kaufen für die Angelei auf Platte ?


----------



## Multe (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Matthias, Buttlöffel muss nicht sein. Ich benutze einen 60gr. schweren Löffelblinker, denn der tut es genauso. Drilling ab und einen Einzelhaken am 15cm langen Vorfach montiert. Später kannst du dann das Teil wieder zum Hechtangeln benutzen.
Krabben bekommst du tiefgefroren im Supermarkt und Tobis hatt Thomas tiefgefroren im Laden.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Zanderman (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hi Michael, sehr gute Idee, aber funktioniert das aus mit Wattis, welche ich aus dem Angelladen habe und vielleicht schon zwei oder mehr Tage im Kuehlschrank liegen.
> Gruß Michael


_*Moin Namensvetter#h*_,
ich fürchte das funzt eher nicht.Ich habe das Thema im Laufe der letzten  Jahre in etlichen Foren verfolgt, auch außerhalb AB.Die allg. Meinung  ist wohl, das Wattis und Ringler die aus der Nordsee stammen (und da  kommen die Angelladenexemplare meist her) mit dem Salzgehalt der Ostsee  nicht klarkommen.Da wird immer nur die Papier und  Kühlschrankaufbewahrung empfohlen.Bei den Ostseeexemplaren wird etliches  versucht, z.Bsp. auch Aquarium mit Pumpe, mal mit Watt drin mal mit  reinem Salzwasser.Man hat auch Meereswasser künstlich erzeugt durch  Zugabe von Meeressalz.-Unterm Strich aus meiner Sicht verdammt viel  Aufwand während der kurzen Angelwoche, ich meine damit solche Versuche  lohnen sich eher, wenn man nah der Küste wohnt und nächste Woche den   nächsten Ausflug an das Wasser macht.Wir gehen immer am Anfang des  Urlaubs für 2-3 Stunden Wattis wühlen und haben dann auch hoffentlich  genug für die eine Woche in unserer Hälterreuse. Wenn Du aber nur Wattis  aus dem Angelladen zur Verfügung hast, solltest Du mal über  Konservierung der überschüssigen Würmer nachdenken (einsalzen)
Gruß#h
michael


----------



## Allerfischer (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tag allerseits, ich denke hiermit bin ich bei euch genau richtig. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=210220


----------



## jannisO (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250484624524&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

also ich verwende unter anderem diese Rollen und bin damit sehr zufrieden


----------



## jannisO (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

desweiteren benutze ich Ruten wie die Yad Kansas oder Balzer Alegra in 75 bis 115g


----------



## shorty 38 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, fahr mal nach Ristinge Hale, park dort dein Auto und geh mit einer Wathose durch den ristinge lob auf die erste Insel. Dort im Windschatten kannst Du super Watwürmer graben oder plümpern. Du hast sie dann immer frisch und sparst auch noch Geld. Gruß Stefan


----------



## wojti (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo 

Meister67 und Michael 
wir wohnen dieses Jahr im Bukkemosevej 9#6
mit dem Bierchen sollten wir auf jeden festhalten.
Michael bist echt zu beneiden das du schon im April Seeluft 
schnuppern kannst.

Gruß wojti


----------



## Solem (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke für eure Antworten zur MeFo-Rute. Werd mich am Wochenende mal auf der Angelmesse in Essen umschauen, denke aber das ich da nichts passendes finden werde. 

Also dann wieder ab zum Stammhändler und eine der beiden (echt gut aussehenden) Ruten bestellen  

Gruß
Tim


----------



## HPH (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,

Urlaub ist jetzt endlich gebucht! :vik::vik::vik:
Wir werdem vom 3.9. - 10.9.2011 unser Glück von Spodsbjerg aus versuchen. 
Haus haben wir über Novasol gebucht und als Boot haben wir das große Limbo 699 (mit Steuerhaus) von IBI.

Dann wollen wir auf schöne Dorsche hoffen!!!

gruß Peter |wavey:


----------



## Matze 74 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Peter |wavey:,
na das freut mich aber für euch :q,wir sind 2 Wochen nach euch in Spodsbjerg.Hoffentlich lasst ihr uns auch noch ein paar Fische übrig #t.Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf deine Berichte .
Also bis denne #6.

LG Matze


----------



## Michael Horn (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, fahr mal nach Ristinge Hale, park dort dein Auto und geh mit einer Wathose durch den ristinge lob auf die erste Insel. Dort im Windschatten kannst Du super Watwürmer graben oder plümpern. Du hast sie dann immer frisch und sparst auch noch Geld. Gruß Stefan


 
Hi Stefan, 

danke für den Tip. Das werde ich im Sommer ganz sicher mal versuchen. Kannst Du mir die Wattwurmjagd etwas genauer erläutern, habe das noch nie gemacht. Du schreibst graben..... wie tief, habe da gar keine Ahnung. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## shorty 38 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, Du hast PN. Gruß Stefan


----------



## Zorni (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

moin, 

nur noch 50 tage, dann geht nach langeland.

gruß

zorni


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin....da bleib ich drunter und sag mal 46 Tage noch!!!!:vik:

Das Geschirr ist entstaubt und auf hochglanz poliert!!!
Ab Mitte März soll der Frühling ja einschlagen!!!#6


----------



## Solem (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Auch wenn es Off Topic ist, wer unterbietet 15 ?


----------



## Allerfischer (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Meine Buchungsbestätigung ist auch gerade gekommen vom 11.06 an bin ich 2 Wochen auf der Insel..Boot bei Nikolai gemietet..Dorsche geht in Deckung :m


----------



## Multe (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Solem, kann leider nur - *noch 20 Tage *- anbieten.
Jetzt im Moment sieht es da oben nicht gut aus. Im Hafen von Spodsbjerg ist mal wieder Eis. Aber die nächsten Tage soll es ja da auch wärmer werden. Wird ja auch so langsam Zeit.
Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die schöne Zeit auf LL. Habe natürlich wieder jede Menge neues Tackle mit dabei und da will ich mal sehen, was die Teile so an Fisch bringen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Solem (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Multe, 

ich hoffe das Wetter bessert sich in den nächsten 2 Wochen noch. Auf Eisangeln im März hatte ich eig. nicht so Lust  

Flakfish-Köder für die Mefo´s sind schonmal gekauft, Spöket kommen nächste Woche noch welche dazu. 

Also noch Rute und Rolle morgen kaufen und dann sollte alles Startbereit sein  

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Multe (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Micheal, du musst da aber aufpassen mit dem Würmersuchen da Storeholm, so nennt sich diese Insel, in der Zeit vom 1.März bis 15. Juli Sperrgebiet ist. Da nisten nämlich etliche seltene Vögel.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Michael Horn (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Micheal, du musst da aber aufpassen mit dem Würmersuchen da Storeholm, so nennt sich diese Insel, in der Zeit vom 1.März bis 15. Juli Sperrgebiet ist. Da nisten nämlich etliche seltene Vögel.
> Gruß Walter


 
Hi Walter,

danke für die Info. Heisst das, dass es dort verboten ist, auf Wattwurmjagd zu gehen?
Hast Du vieleicht, noch ne andere Idee, wo ich die Teil fangen kann. Würde das gerne mal versuchen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, ja, in dieser Zeit ist es da verboten.
Direkt vor Spodsbjerg, entlang des Ferienhausgebiets,  ist auch eine sehr gute Stelle. Da wird es aber nicht gerne gesehen, wenn in der Sommerzeit da jemand Löcher gräbt. Hier können nämlich auch die Kleinkinder ins Wasser da es hier ganz flach ist und die rutschen dann in die Löcher.
Ausserhalb des Badegebietet , Richtung Gammel Spodsbjerg, kannst du es aber probieren.  Das ist Drejet - bis es links in den Egevænget reingeht - dann gerade bis an den Strand und dann am Strand rechts graben.
Eine sehr gute Stelle zum Graben ist jedoch die Lunkebucht auf Tåsinge. Hier ist direkt an der Strasse ein kleiner P-Platz und da kannst du graben ohne Ende.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Allerfischer (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mahlzeit allerseits,

ich habe vor mich mit Gummifischen einzudecken, würde gerne welche in schwarz/rot kaufen, genauso wie die Beifänger..mit denen hatte ich immer viel Erfolg. Am Besten sollten sie 15 cm lang sein.

Wisst ihr wo ich sowelche herbekomme und/oder ob die überhaupt fängig vor Langeland sind???


----------



## Multe (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Allerfischer, schwarz/rot ist immer gut. Ich benutze dafür die XXL Kugeltwister von Pilkmaxx und die hat Thomas im Laden. Wo du sie hier bei uns kaufen kannst, weis ich leider nicht.
Fische aber auch gerne die Berkley POWERBAIT *Pulse Shad* in 14cm in Spicy und pink, sowie POWERBAIT *Giant Pipple Shad *in 16+20cm in der Farben orange/schwarz, pink und japanrot.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Solem (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin zusammen, 

weiß einer wie es immoment Eistechnisch aussieht im Hafen von Spodsbjerg ? 

Kann man weningsten von Ufer aus auf MeFo gehen ? Oder sieht es so aus das in zwei Wochen kein Eis mehr da sein wird ? 

Danke + Gruß
Tim


----------



## shorty 38 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, du brauchst die Insel ja auch nicht zu betreten, denn auf der Insel gibt es keine Würmer Halt Dich einfach 200 Meter von der Insel entfernt auf. Es gibt dort reichlich Sandbänke und Stellen mit Strömung, wo sich das Suchen lohnt. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Multe (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Solem, mitte letzter Woche war der Hafen von Spodsbjerg noch mit einer leichten Eisdecke zu. Aber es wird ja nun etwas wärmer und auch die Nächtfröste sind nicht mehr so hart und die Mefos werden sicherlich auch beissen. Kannst ja mal bei Thomas fragen, was so an Mefos läuft.
Bis du aber hochfährst hatte ich mit Jørgen Kontakt und werde dir dann das Ergebnis posten, denn der weis genau , wo die Silberbarren gerade sind.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Solem (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke Multe. 

Das lässt doch hoffen, wenn die Eisschicht nicht ganz so dick ist, dass wir doch mit dem Boot raus können :m

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Hendrik (1. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Zusammen -sind vom 19.-26.03. wieder in Bukkemose  dieses Jahr hoffentlich "Eisfrei" |rolleyes


----------



## Allerfischer (1. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nabend,

normal darf man mit den gemieteten Booten ja nur 1,5km weit herausfahren. Wie streng wird das eig. vor Langeland kontrolliert? Und wer hält sich da eig. dran?


----------



## Zanderman (2. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Allerfischer schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> normal darf man mit den gemieteten Booten ja nur 1,5km weit herausfahren. Wie streng wird das eig. vor Langeland kontrolliert? Und wer hält sich da eig. dran?



_*Moin Allerfischer#h,*_
zur Kontrolle kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich bin in den ganzen Jahren mit meinem eigenen Boot noch nie kontrolliert worden.Allerdings hat mir im letzten Juni mein Boots-Nachbar, der auch immer 3-4- mal im Jahr auf LL ist erzählt, das er (mit seinem sehr gut ausgerüsteten Boot) sehr intensiv von der dänischen Polizei kontrolliert wurde.Man hat sich sehr genau alle Papiere, aber auch die gefangenen Fische angesehen.Sehr höflich aber konsequent ist wohl die zutreffende Beschreibung.-Ansonsten  ist mir aber von Kontrollen nichts bekannt, obwohl ich persönlich eine Kontrolle der "Schonmaße" sehr wohl befürworten würde.Ist zwar ein anderes Thema, aber es ärgert mich halt immer wieder .....Zu dem letzten Teil Deiner Frage kann ich nur mit einer Gegenfrage antworten:"Du hälst Dich nicht an die 1,5km max.Entfernung und es kommt zu "einem Ereignis", was Petrus und alle anderen Zuständigkeiten verhindern mögen.-Genau E I N E R an Bord war dann der Verantwortliche.Wer wohl, wenn Du der Bootsführer bist?-
D.h. er/Du geh(s)t u.U. dafür in den Knast, weil einer aus der Crew mit  2.5%o im Winter über Bord pinkeln wollte, oder weil man die Welle nicht richtig eingeschätzt hat...ich denke da winkt jede Versicherung erstmal ab und der Vercharterer haut Dir auch auf die Pfoten.-Sicherlich kommen jetzt diverse Hinweise von Boardies, das das ja wohl so schlimm nicht sei, aber den Ernstfall will man ja auch nicht einplanen....Sollte man einen Bootsführerschein besitzen, kann man ja mal mit den Verchaterern sprechen, ob sie nicht die Klausel streichen, Küstennahe Gewässer sind die übliche Kategorie C und gehen bis 6 Bft und Wellenhöhe von 2 m aus. Aber wie gesagt, ich habe keine Ahnung ob dies in DK überhaupt so möglich ist.Und wenn man keinen Sportbootführerschein besitzt, sollte man sich vielleicht vor Augen führen, welche Risiken  vor LL lauern, es gibt immerhin einige Seeschiffahrtswege, die dort entlang gehen (östlich der Insel) und bisweilen wechselt in sehr kurzer Zeit Windstärke-richtung und auch der Wellengang.Trotzdem möchte ich nicht verschweigen, dass es Tage des Ententeichs gibt, an dem man völlig problemlos bis Lolland kommt, aber das war ja nicht Deine Frage...
Gruß|wavey:|wavey:
michael


----------



## Michael Horn (2. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Namenswetter, 

habe gerade mit interesse Deinen Bericht gelesen. Wie Du weisst, richte ich ja auch gerade ein kleineres Boot her. Gibt es Dinge, die ich unbedingt auf dem Boot haben muss und welche bei einer Kontrolle auch kontrolliert werden. 
Vieleicht kannst DU mir ja mal kurz schreiben, was unbedingt auf meinem Boot sein sollte. 

Danke Dir jetzt schon.

Nächste Woche gehts mit dem Bootsführerschein los. Am 16.04 ist Prüfung und ab 19.04 ist es endlich wieder soweit. LL wir kommen!

Gruß Michael


----------



## shorty 38 (2. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, viel Spaß beim Bootsführerschein (See?). Dort wirst Du auch lernen, was alles an Board sein sollte. Da ich ja dein kleines Boot kenne, wirst Du dann damit Probleme bekommen, deine Angelsachen an Board zu bekommen. :q Aber Sicherheit geht vor. Gruß Stefan


----------



## Michael Horn (2. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Stefan, 

mach mir bloß meine kleine süße Rana nicht schlecht. Ich finde das Boot für meine Bedürfnisse optimal, da ich bei uns auf dem Rhein zum Wallerfischen und gleichzeitig in Küstennähe zum Fischen nutzen kann. Habe die Sitzbänke herausgerissen und gegen gemütlich Steuerstühle getauscht, weiterhin habe ich einen Steuerstand gebastelt. Die Kleine ist mittlerweile mit Beleuchtung, Gps und Echolot ausgestattet, alles was man auf meiner Lieblingsinsel zum Fischen braucht. Weiterhin bekommt Sie so ca. 18 Rutenständer. Zu Dritt ist ausreichend Platz. Schicke DIr ein Bild, wenn ich fertig bin. Wird aber noch 4 Wochen gehn. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Zanderman (2. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hallo Namenswetter,
> 
> habe gerade mit interesse Deinen Bericht gelesen. Wie Du weisst, richte ich ja auch gerade ein kleineres Boot her. Gibt es Dinge, die ich unbedingt auf dem Boot haben muss und welche bei einer Kontrolle auch kontrolliert werden.
> Vieleicht kannst DU mir ja mal kurz schreiben, was unbedingt auf meinem Boot sein sollte.
> ...



_*Hallo Michael #h*_,
wie Stefan schon geantwortet hat, solltest Du alles während der Ausbildung lernen, aber es gibt einen Leitfaden "Sicherheit auf dem Wasser" herausgegeben vom Bundesminister für Verkehr Bau- und Wohnungswesen.Kostet nixxx (ja auch so was gibt´s noch), ich habe Dir mal die dortigen Seiten gescannt und an Deine Privatmail geschickt, was aber dort nicht erwähnt ist und meiner Meinung nach immer dabei sein sollte:Mind. 1 volles Handy und entsprechende Telefonnummern von Ansprechpartnern vor Ort, ich habe Dir meine Liste direkt mit in die Mail gepackt . Machst Du jetzt Sportboot See und Binnen kombiniert (drück dir die Daumen, wirst wohl einiges zu büffeln haben)? Eine Frage noch zum Wallerfangen auf dem Rhein: Darf man bei Euch tatsächlich vom Boot aus angeln?? Ist hier in NRW leider strikt verboten, aber irgendwo auch verständlich bei den Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten und dem Hochbetrieb der Berufsschiffahrt grade im Bereich Duisburg bis Holland.
Gruß |wavey:|wavey:
michael


----------



## Michael Horn (3. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, 

zumindest hier bei uns in der Pfalz ist es erlaubt. Habe mich extra bei der Wasserschutzpolizei nochmals genaustens erkundigt. Bei uns ist auch das Nachtangeln erlaubt. Du darf also rund um die Uhr fischen. 
Ich denke, dass bei uns im Oberrhein die Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten eher noch stärker sind, als bei Euch. 

Auf jeden Fall mal vielen Dank für die Infos, muss ich mir glaich mal anschauen. 

Was hört man von LL, gibt es schon erste Fangergebnisse? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Solem (3. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, 

Thomas hat mir in seinem Gästebuch geantwortet. Immoment ist der Hafen von Spodsbjerg noch vereist, aber Nikolay sei wohl stark am Eisbrechen so das es nächste Woche losgehen kann. Ich hoffe wir können raus |kopfkrat

Er fügte aber noch an das eine Kuttertruppe mit den Dorschfängen zufrieden sind, wie man das jetzt auch immer deuten darf. 

Bitte lass es wärmer werden, ab dem 12. sind wir oben. 

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Multe (3. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

NEIN , nein, nein Tim , das schöne Wetter und die Fische kommmen erst ab *17.*
( HA,ha, ha - SPASS )

Aber das hier ist kein Spass. Die haben im Moment da_ *-1,2°C*_ 

Gruß Walter


----------



## Solem (3. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Dann bleiben uns immer noch 2,5 Tage um die Ostsee leer zu fischen, dass passt schon :vik:


----------



## Zanderman (3. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*Moin Walter#h,
*_ich brauch mir ja keine Sorgen wegen der Temperaturen zu machen.Ich habe ja  _*Solem (Tim) *_am 12.03. dabei#6.... weil er im letzten Herbst nicht mitkonnte ist er so heiß auf die Dorsche,  da schmilzt das bißchen Eis schon, wenn er nur über die Brücke nach Rudkobing kommt, heute habe ich der _*"Kampfmakrele"*_ etwas Frischluft gegönnt und schon mal Treibstoff gebunkert. Außerdem gab´s heute mittag nochmal Dorsch aus der Pann, die Vorräte sind fast aufgebraucht...also wird Zeit, das das Wetter sich ein wenig kümmert.....#hLL wir kommen und Eis möchte ich erst im Sommer wieder haben, aber lieber im Hörnchen...
gruß
michael


----------



## Multe (3. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, wenn bei dir mal wieder Dorsch in die Pfanne kommt, dann panier die Teile mal vorher mit *Pankomehl*.  Das bekommst du im Asialaden. Panko ist knuspriger und schmeckt besser als "normales" Paniermehl!
siehe hier:http://www.amazon.de/Panko-Mehl-Paniermehl-nach-japanischer/dp/B003U67B76/ref=sr_1_2?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1299176862&sr=1-2
kostet hier im Asialaden aber sehr viel weniger.  (  etwa €5.- /kg )
Gruß Walter


----------



## Zanderman (3. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Michael, wenn bei dir mal wieder Dorsch in die Pfanne kommt, dann panier die Teile mal vorher mit *Pankomehl*.  Das bekommst du im Asialaden. Panko ist knuspriger und schmeckt besser als "normales" Paniermehl!
> siehe hier:http://www.amazon.de/Panko-Mehl-Paniermehl-nach-japanischer/dp/B003U67B76/ref=sr_1_2?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1299176862&sr=1-2
> kostet hier im Asialaden aber sehr viel weniger.  (  etwa €5.- /kg )
> Gruß Walter



_*Hej Walter#h*_,
danke für den Tip, wir haben hier in Oberhausen einen riesigen Asia Import/Exporthandel, werde beim nächsten Einkauf danach mal schauen.-Muss aber zum heutigen Fisch anmerken, dass er zwar in der Pfanne scharf angebraten wurde (vorher gesalzen und gepfeffert und 1 Spritzer Zitrone), danach aber in die gefettete Auflaufform kam.Darüber halbe Birnen aus der Dose, Bechamelsauce darüber und ganz oben drauf alles mit Bacon (normaler Schwarzwälder Schinken tut´s auch) belegt. 25 min in die Röhre bei 225° Umluft.Heute gabs Kartoffeln dazu, schmeckt aber auch mit Reis.-
Das Gericht ist von mir nur übernommen worden, hab leider keine Ahnung wo ich es mal aufgetan habe, ist aber wirklich mal eine interessante Version die trotzdem schnell und simpel ist.--Gehörte natürlich mal wieder nicht unbedingt in diesen Tröööööt aber was soll´s... Fangmeldungen & Berichte LL 2011 schliessen ja die anschliessende Verwertung nicht grundsätzlich aus...
Gruss aus dem Pott#h#h
michael


----------



## maxi taxi (5. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

moin ich bin vom 16.7 bis zum 23.7 auch auf der Insel 

welche Köder benutzt ihr auf Dorsch ?


----------



## Zanderman (6. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



maxi taxi schrieb:


> moin ich bin vom 16.7 bis zum 23.7 auch auf der Insel
> 
> welche Köder benutzt ihr auf Dorsch ?



_*Moin Maxi Taxi*_
schön das Du _*"unsere Insel"*_ auch mal besuchst.-
Wenn Du dir die Mühe machst, diesen Trööt mal sorgfältig über alle vorhandenen Seiten zu lesen, dann sollte sich Deine Frage weitgehend beantwortet haben.-( Das Ding mit der Suchfunktion  wurde Dir ja schon mal in anderen Foren erklärt...)Wenn dann noch echte  Fragen offen sind, wirst du bestimmt in kurzer Zeit reichlich Hilfe bekommen.-
Learning by doing schliesst das Auswerten vorhandener Informationen sicherlich  nicht aus, aber Deine Art der Fragestellung  in den verschiedenen Trööts  signalisiert mir da doch eher die Erwartungshaltung:"Macht "_*Maxi **Taxi*_ "schlau, ohne das er was dafür tun muss".
Aber vielleicht fassen es Andere ja völlig anders auf.
Gruß 
michael


----------



## maxi taxi (6. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

 

dann werd ich mir das mal durchlesen


----------



## carlsberg (6. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi leute habe mal eine frage hat jemand von euch schonmal die mit den gummifischen von berkley gulp alive minnow in LL gefischt wie war eure erfahrung damit?? ( das sind die gummifische aus dem eimer )


----------



## Multe (6. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, die habe ich immer dabei. Ich habe auch voher schon sehr gut mit den SALWATER GULP gefangen. Gerade wenn keine Strömung ist und die Dorsche keine richtige Beisslaune haben, haben wir schon immer sehr gut mit GULP gefangen.
Die Minnows fische ich als Drop Shot am 20cm langen Seitenarm, denn ich habe festgestellt, das da die Dorsche besser beissen. Habe aber nicht festgestellt, das eine Farbe besser fängt. 
Was am Jigkopf sehr fängig ist sind auch die GUPL ALIVE CRAW . Da gibt es auch verschieden farbige Krebse in einem Eimer ( Assortment ).
So kannst du auch die PEELER Crab fischen.
siehe auch hier: http://www.bootsverleih.dk/  unter Kunden - Info 
*Kein Gulp - kein Fisch*
Man muss die Köder aber nach dem Fischen unbedingt vom Haken machen, weil die sonst am nächsten Tag steinhart sind.
Die GULP alive Köder können im Gegensatz zu den Salwater GULP ( das sind die im Beutel) wieder zurück in den Eimer.
Das alles sind aber keine _Gummifische_, die Teile sind auf Stärkebasis aufgebaut.
Seit letztem Jahr fische ich sehr erfolgreich mit den neuen POWERBAIT RIPPLE Shad von Berkley. Diese gibt es in 16 + 20 cm . Sehr gut lief die Farbe orange/schwarz.
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (6. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Multe mit den saltwater gulp habe ich auch schon sehr viel erfolg gehabt nur die aus dem eimer kenne ich nicht habe mich gescheut die zu kaufen bei dem preis.die gulp alive craw schaue ich mir auch mal an die von powerbait rippel shad habe ich mir geholt 1 mal in pink und in orange schwarz aber die pinken gehen fast schon ins neon orange sieht nicht nach pink aus. beim nikolaj war ich auf der seite da habe ich schon alles gelesen deswegen kam ich auch drauf mal nach zu fragen ob schon jeman damit erfahrung gemacht hat


----------



## Multe (6. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, wenn man die Eimer kaufen muss ist das schon eine Stange Geld. Da kann es schon leicht passieren, wenn die Dorsche gut beissen, das ein Eimer Köder pro Tag nicht reicht. 
Pink ist auch eine sehr fängige Farbe. Habe da mit den GULP Grub in Pink sehr gut gefangen.
Ich habe jetzt die neuen Pulse Shad in Pink, Spicy und Appleseed mit dabei.
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (8. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi multe wäre ja mal schön wenn 1 ganze´r eimer drauf gehen würde am tag und die dorsch alle so um die 60 cm sind . was sollte ich denn für eine größe nehmen die 7.5 cm oder die 10 cm denke ich werde mir mal 1 oder 2 eimer gönnen wenn leer dann leer die puls shad in pink und die spicy habe ich schon muss mir nur noch 2 passende köpfe für den 20 cm shad besorgen ich glaube ich bin dieses jahr so bewaffnet das boot geht unter aber irgendwann muss ja mal einer von  10 kg einsteigen


----------



## Zanderman (8. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



carlsberg schrieb:


> hi multe wäre ja mal schön wenn 1 ganze´r eimer drauf gehen würde am tag und die dorsch alle so um die 60 cm sind . was sollte ich denn für eine größe nehmen die 7.5 cm oder die 10 cm denke ich werde mir mal 1 oder 2 eimer gönnen wenn leer dann leer die puls shad in pink und die spicy habe ich schon muss mir nur noch 2 passende köpfe für den 20 cm shad besorgen ich glaube ich bin dieses jahr so bewaffnet das boot geht unter aber irgendwann muss ja mal einer von  10 kg einsteigen



_*Hallo Carlsberg*_|wavey:
versperr mir dann aber bitte nicht die Hafenausfahrt mit deinem abgegluckerten Boot dann gibt´s aber |krach:. Nimm doch lieber noch ein Dingi mit, da kannst Du das ganze Gerödel besser transportieren. Aber mach dir nix draus, wir haben auch immer soviel Blei an Bord, das wir eigentlich nachts einen Sicherheitsdienst beauftragen müssten, damit kein Schrottsammler seine erste Million bei uns von Bord klauen kann.
Gruß
michael


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (8. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Leute |wavey:

noch knapp 4 Wochen! Am 9.4. gehts los :vik:

Hoffe die Temperaturen gehen jetzt langsam bergauf!??!!

Freitag gehts noch mal zum örtlichen Dealer, eine neue Pilkrolle holen...:q

Bin noch am zweifeln ob ich im Vorfeld ein Boot mieten soll, oder lieber spontan wenn das Wetter passt. Der April macht ja bekanntlich was er will,...|kopfkrat

Gruß aus Kiel bei strahlenden Sonnenschein


----------



## shorty 38 (8. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, ich würde im April vor Ort buchen. Je nach Wind und Fang. Vielleicht wird in Spodsbjerg besser gefangen, als im Süden. Oder du hast in Bagenkop gebucht und eine Woche starken Westwind und kommst nicht raus! Check das Wetter und den Fang am ersten Tag. Bootsvermietungen gibt es dort reichlich und handeln um diese Jahreszeit geht bestimmt auch noch. Viel Spaß und Gruß Shorty


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (9. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin,

lasst uns 5 hamburger jungs noch ein paar dorsche in der ostsee.
wir sind ab 14.5 für eine woche auf meiner lieblingsinsel,kann es kaum erwarten.
neue rute und rolle warten auf den ersten einsatz!!!!

gruß aus dem sonnigen hamburg


----------



## carlsberg (9. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Zanderman ich denke das wir am bootssteg schon absaufen werden daher brachst du keine angst haben das wir im weg liegen der vorteil ist das du nach keinen wracks suchen musst kannst direkt runter gucken und auf sicht angeln. sind wir zur gleichen zeit oben ??


----------



## Zanderman (9. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hej Zanderman ich denke das wir am bootssteg schon absaufen werden daher brachst du keine angst haben das wir im weg liegen der vorteil ist das du nach keinen wracks suchen musst kannst direkt runter gucken und auf sicht angeln. sind wir zur gleichen zeit oben ??



_*Hej Carlsberg,*_
nur wenn Du umplanst und jetzt Samstag nach Spodsbjerg kommst:q.Vielleicht solltest Du noch eine Harpune mit einplanen, dann kannst Du nach dem abgluckern noch ein paar Leos ärgern.
Neee Spass beiseite:
_*Immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel *_
Gruß aus dem Pott|wavey:
michael


----------



## carlsberg (9. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

och nö zanderman ich muss noch ordentlich warten bin erst am 18 juni oben dann wünsche ich mal petri heil und volle kisten vor allem gutes wetter und angehneme fahrt hoffe ja auf ein bericht wenn du wieder da bist


----------



## Multe (9. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, Zandermann und Solem fahren am Samstag und ich komme dann ab Donnerstag nach LL.
Was soll dann bitte noch für dich im Wasser bleiben *???????*

Gruß Multe


----------



## Zanderman (9. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej carlsberg, Zandermann und Solem fahren am Samstag und ich komme dann ab Donnerstag nach LL.
> Was soll dann bitte noch für dich im Wasser bleiben *???????*
> 
> Gruß Multe



_*Hej Walter*_|kopfkrat,
wieso? Wird da nicht 2 x am Tag Fisch nachgesetzt damit jeder was fängt???
Gruß 
michael


----------



## Zanderman (9. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



carlsberg schrieb:


> och nö zanderman ich muss noch ordentlich warten bin erst am 18 juni oben dann wünsche ich mal petri heil und volle kisten vor allem gutes wetter und angehneme fahrt hoffe ja auf ein bericht wenn du wieder da bist



_*Hej carlsberg|wavey:,*_
danke für die gute Wünsche 

Gruß
michael


----------



## carlsberg (9. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hej jungs dann lasst mir noch von eurem abfall (köpfe) was übrig damit ich mir ein suppe kochen kann auf jedenfall nochmal viel spaß jungs und kommt heil wieder


----------



## Michael Horn (10. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Namensvetter, 

kannst Du Nachts noch schlafen? Bei mir dauert es noch ein paar Wochen.

Musst ja bestimmt schon richtig nervös sein. Na dann pass mal auf, dass Du Deine Kampfmakrele nicht im Pott vergisst. 

Danke nochmals für die Unterlagen. 

Wünsche Euch gutes Wetter und viele Fische. Nach Möglichkeit noch ein paar drinne lassen, da noch einige Boardies nach Euch auf LL kommen. 

Freue mich schon auf Deinen Bericht, wenn Ihr zurückkommt.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Zanderman (10. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hi Namensvetter,
> 
> kannst Du Nachts noch schlafen? Bei mir dauert es noch ein paar Wochen.
> 
> ...



_*Hallo Michael|wavey:*_,
die Kampfmakrele kann ich garnicht vergessen, die muss ich nämlich seit einigen Tagen schon anbinden, so wie sie mit den Hufen scharrt.Alle 94 Pferdchen sind putzmunter und schreien förmlich nach dem ersten Auslauf.- Und zum Thema Fische drin lassen: Aber ja klar doch... :q Multe und  wir lassen Euch genug drin *(aber nur wenn Ihr dann auf Platte geht, die sind nämlich jetzt noch nicht reif...und werden von uns nicht beangelt:q)*, für Dorsch gilt der alte Verkäuferspruch:"Wenn alle, dann alle".......aber vielleicht sind ja die U50, die wir drin lassen bis zu Eurer Ankunft auch schon auf Maß:q:q:q
Gruß 
michael


----------



## DasaTeamchef (11. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Kinder Kinder


Ihr macht mich ganz verrückt.....ich habe  die ganze Nacht über von Leopardenschwärmen geträumt.

Und.....es war so geil....als ich heute morgen in mein "Angelzimmer" sah, waren an meinen Pilkruten tatsächlich noch Tropfen von Vorfreude zu sehen.

Auch wenn es dieses Jahr sehr schwierig wird ne ganze Woche nach LongIsland zu kommen, so werden es sicherlich einige Kurztrips.....


Und dieses Jahr werde ich mir auch meinen Steinbutt holen, der fehlt mir nämlich im Langelandbelt noch


----------



## knutemann (11. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> an meinen Pilkruten tatsächlich noch Tropfen von Vorfreude zu sehen.


Welch ekeliger Gedanke#d Das wird die Honigmurmel aber freuen:q


----------



## Honeyball (11. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Und.....es war so geil....als ich heute morgen in mein "Angelzimmer" sah, waren an meinen Pilkruten tatsächlich noch Tropfen von Vorfreude zu sehen.


Also näh, pfui bah :m


----------



## DasaTeamchef (12. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ihr müßt Euer Gerät (Angelsachen) eben dahin kriegen das es sich auch auf einen Angeltörn freut und dieses nicht als Strapaze sieht.


----------



## Michael Horn (14. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey...... was ist los, keiner mehr Lust auf nen Beitrag? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (14. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, Solem und Zandermann sind schon auf LL und haben sich heute im Nebel versteckt. Ich stehe auch schon in den Startlöchern und dann wollen wir mal sehen.
Die Tage lief es schon sehr gut. 
Hier mal ein Link für die Mefoangler:
http://www.seatrout.dk/index.php?id=1&no_cache=1&L=2

Gruß Walter


----------



## Hendrik (14. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

...wie siehts denn z.Z. in der Brandung aus ?? starten am Samstag nach LL :vik:


----------



## shorty 38 (15. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej.

bin seit 1 Tag wieder zurück!|supergri!|supergri!|supergri Ohne Reden !

Ristinge Klit nach 25 Würfen eine 55er Mefo, danach 4 Stunden nur blaues Wasser!


Platzwechsel und eine Nacht in meinem Passat Combi geschlafen. 


Gulstav, 3er Wurf eine 48er silberne Meerforelle und zwei Nachläufer.

Es gibt gleich Toastscheiben mit rotem Fleisch|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß Shorty


----------



## Multe (15. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Hendrik, in der Brandung läufts sehr schlecht, da noch alle Fische tief stehen. Vom Kutter oder Kleinboot dagegen sehr gut.
@ shorty 38 ,  jaaaaa so muss das sein. Am Freitag werde ich mal gleich mal auf meinem Lieblingsplatz in Vognsbjerg starten. Im letzten Jahr war um diese Zeit ja noch dick Eis und Schnee. Da kam die ersten Tage ja fast nichts. Am letzten Tag war die Sonne da und ich hatte in nur einer Stunde 5 schöne dicke Mefos. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## shorty 38 (15. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe, 

die Honig-Dill-Senfsoße paßt genau zur Forelle!

Vognsberg hatte ich auch im Visier, mußte aber in Gulstav aussteigen, da die Verhältnisse, von der Steilküste aus gesehen, perfekt aussahen.

Der nächste Trip geht nach Kegnaes in 14 Tagen und vielleicht noch ein bißchen dabei in die  Flensburger Förde.

Gruß Shorty


----------



## Hendrik (15. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

...war jemand zufällig schon mal beim Forellensee in Bukkemose - weiß jemand wie es da so läuft ??


----------



## Michael Horn (16. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Michael, Solem und Zandermann sind schon auf LL und haben sich heute im Nebel versteckt. Ich stehe auch schon in den Startlöchern und dann wollen wir mal sehen.
> Die Tage lief es schon sehr gut.
> Hier mal ein Link für die Mefoangler:
> http://www.seatrout.dk/index.php?id=1&no_cache=1&L=2
> ...


 
Hallo Multe,

wünsche Dir ne gute Fahrt und viele Fische, vor allem wenig Wind. Bei mir dauert es noch vier Wochen, aber die brauche ich auch noch, bis mein Boot startklar wird. 

Bitte schreibe uns, was abgeht, 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Feuer35 (17. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute,
das sind ja schon erst mal schöne Lebenszeichen von der Insel. Von meiner Seite könnt ihr dieses Jahr kein Bericht erwarten, muß mal ein Jahr aussetzen zwecks kronischen Geldmangel.:-( Leider findet man in meiner Region keinen der die selben Intressen teilt und mal mit zu einem Angeltourn startet.

Grüße Feuer34


----------



## carlsberg (17. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi leute wenn ihr mit einem seiten arm angelt habt ihr da schwimmende jigköpfe oder die normalen jigköpfe oder benutz ihr einfach nur ein haken ohne kopf ????


----------



## shorty 38 (18. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Carlsberg, bei starker Strömung in der Fahrrinne benutze ich Jigköpfe mit Blei, da sie dort dann super in Strömung spielen. Bei schwacher Strömung benutze ich Jigköpfe aus Styropor welche durch ihren Auftrieb dort sehr gut spielen. Im Flachwasser benutze ich nur Styroköpfe am Seitenarm. Kleine Bleijigköpfe ( 10 - 15 gr.) fische ich solo mit Twister sehr oft im Flachwasser. Dort gilt oft: Je leichter, desto fängiger! Gruß Shorty


----------



## carlsberg (18. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Shorty danke für deine infos werde mir dann wohl mal ein paar köpfe holen oder gibt es die bei thomas  ab welcher jahreszeit sollte man denn ich die flachwasser zone versuchen habe es noch nie probiert im flachwasser habe sonst immer zwischen 56m-18m probiert


----------



## shorty 38 (20. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Carlsberg,

geiler Satz. Resepkt!

Gruß Shorty


----------



## carlsberg (20. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tja, kann halt nicht jeder |wavey:


----------



## Michael Horn (21. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo ZANDERMAN #h - Hallo SOLEM #h- Hallo MULTE #h

gibt es schon erste Fangergebnisse? Lasst uns nicht so lange warten?

Gruß Michael |wavey:


----------



## Chris19 (21. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael,

ich glaube in LL is das Internet ausgefallen|kopfkrat

Aber hier die aktuellen Infos:
Momentan ist NULL Strömung!Sobald da auch nur ein bißchen was einsetzt gehts richtig los...
Wenn die Stromprognosen eintreffen erwarte ich für Morgen 
dann nen guten Fangtag.

Multe hatte gestern 20 Stück

Gruß

Chris

PS: Solange ihr nichts hört von den Leuten versorg ich euch mal bißchen mit Infos. Zandermann wohnt glaub bei Multe nebenan, da müsst man also auch was mitkriegen


----------



## Zanderman (21. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*Moin Boardies#h,moin Namensvetter,
die Kampfmakrele ist zurück im Nest, hier war aber erstmal Entsalzungsanlage gefragt und so unwichtige Menschen wie vergessene :qEhefrauen und zurückgelassene :qKinder hatten einiges aufzuarbeiten.- Bilder sind aber gesichtet und übertragen geht also heut noch los mit dem Bericht, ist versprochen.
Gruß
 michael
*_


----------



## Michael Horn (21. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Michael,

bin schon richtig nervös auf die ersten LL-Bilder aus dem Jahr 2011. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Zanderman (21. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*LL vom 12.03.-19.03.2011*_
_Die Anreise war mit Abstand die Beste in den letzten Jahren. Null Stau darum exakt 8 Stunden aus dem Pott mit unserem 13m Gespann, incl. Schlüssel abholen#6. Untergebracht waren wir wieder im Neubaugebiet von Spodsbjerg, diesmal in einem Haus von Sonne & Meer.Wir sind aber lieber sofort in den Hafen gefahren, das Haus konnte bis zum Abend warten.Das Wetter war absolut i.O., der Tümpel ruhig.Liegeplatz hatte mir der Hafenmeister Jens Pedersen bereits einen Tag vorher mitgeteilt, also schnell Nikolaj begrüßen und unsere obligatorische Flasche Wein als Gastgeschenk abliefern, die Kampfmakrele slippen ,Liegeplatz einrichten und dann noch 2 Stunden den Dorschen auf die Kiemen rücken. Soweit so gut..|kopfkrat nur wir haben keinen einzigen Leo gefangen, nochnichtmal ein Leochen|uhoh:|uhoh:-Gut wir schieben das jetzt einfach mal auf das ungünstige Wetter (s.o) die fürchterliche Strömung und das in China ein Sack Reis ungefallen war, hat natürlich auch damit zu tun gehabt, das hier ja offensichtlich garnichts ging.:m
Achsooooo irgendwelche Belgier haben an dem Tag wohl einen Dorsch von 12,5 kg gefangen.Der Fisch war aber als suizidgefährdet bekannt, daher bitte ich das bei der Bewertung unserer anglerischen Fähigkeiten weitgehend zu vernachlässigen. Das noch diverse andere Angler an dem Tag mit Fisch reinkamen sollte man nicht überbewerten, es waren wahrscheinlich reine Anfänger mit dem entsprechenden Glück|gr:|peinlich
Also, für heute langts besser nach Hause, Hütte einrichten,lecker essen, Bierchen trinken, Filetieren brauchen wir ja heute gottseidank auch nicht.Morgen wird alles besser:m#a
Tja hat dann auch nicht so ganz gefunzt, in unserer Hütte war leider die Geschirrspülmaschine defekt und der Backofen hatte auch so seine Tücken. Na ja, dat fing ja mal doll an.........
_​


----------



## Zanderman (21. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*LL vom 12.03.-19.03.2011
es ist Sonntag und heute wird alles besser...
*__schnell bei Thomas vorbei, ein paar Wattis und Tips holen (nicht das wir sie nötig hätten, siehe Samstag...) und dann ab auf den Teich, wir haben hier noch ein paar offene Rechnungen mit der Gattung Torsk zu begleichen.#6
Hhhmmm, diesen Sonntag ist bei Thomas geschlossen, unsere Angelscheine hatten wir ja schon aus dem Internet bezogen, so das wir nur auf die guten Tipps verzichten mussten, aber welcher gute Angler braucht schon Tips? Intuition, aufmerksames Beobachten der Natur, Ideenreichtum und Fantasie braucht der geborene Angler um die Kreatur zu überlisten.Der professionelle Umgang mit GPS und Echolot können ihm dabei unterstützend zur Seite stehen.Schließlich ist dem erfahrenen Angler bewusst wie sich 100% Angeln definieren: 90% der Fische stehen in 10 % des Wassers, und diese 100% brauchst du nur zu finden.
Das Wetter war mal wieder o.k., Strömung bei ca 1,6 km/h  Wassertemperatur bei etwa 3°.Also ran mit euch:a
Ich möchte es kurz machen, der Lehrling hat ein paar schöne Dorsche eingesackt....der erfahrene Angler hat aufgepasst, ob denn der Lehrling alles richtig macht...|sagnix
Der erfahrene Angler wär vor Wut am Liebsten aus dem Kellerfenster gesprungen;+Sch... Sonntag
_​


----------



## DasaTeamchef (21. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Zandermann


Sauberer Anfangsbericht - schöne Fotos!!!! Cool geschrieben - Reschpeckt!!! 

Und ....noch etwas geiler auf Unsere Insel hast Du mich gemacht - morgen wird ein Haus gebucht 

25.06. - 02.07.

spätestens dann heißt es wieder "Und sitzt" - obwohl ich gern meine "Schale" schon vorher mal in den Belt schieben wollte - 384Km sind ja nicht soooo weit!


----------



## Zanderman (21. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*LL vom 12.03.-19.03.2011*_

_* es ist Montag kein Schontag...
*_heute geht´s zur Sache, das ist klar#6 und so sollte es auch kommen allerdings völlig anders , als erwartet.-
Zuerst bei Thomas vorbei, Fläschchen Wein abgeliefert und nochmal für den guten Tip im letzten Herbst bedankt (er hatte uns einen wunderschönen Angeltag im Bermudadreieck beschert), Thomas meint wir sollen mal im Bereich Sportplatz versuchen.Denn mal los...
Uuups wir haben zwar kaum Wind und völlig ruhiges Wasser, aber doch mächtig Nebelschwaden auf dem Teich.Also die Lichter angezündet, UKW Seefunk angeschaltet und vorsichtig raus.Als es noch unsichtiger wird brechen wir ab und gehen in den Hafen zurück. Gegen 14°° ist es aufgeklart und wir haben sofort wieder die Kampfmakrele gesattelt und sind mit allen 94 Pferden Richtung Sportplatz gallopiert.Nur kein Fisch für misch, also weitersuchen. Gegenüber dem Graben von Hjortholm liegt ein deutscher Katamaran Kutter und hier finden wir richtig schönen Dorsch, wir machen eine saubere Drift von Süd >Nord nach der anderen und immer kommt sehr guter Fisch hoch.E n d  l i c h ist der erfahrene Angler wieder im Geschäft.
Es wird immer diesiger und die Kähne blasen wie vorgeschrieben ins Nebelhorn.Meine GPS Punkte 187 bis 190 sind gesetzt, wir machen immer die absolut gleiche Drift, ich habe natürlich auch kontrolliert auf meiner Karte, das wir außerhalb der Seeschiffahrtstrasse driften, aber jetzt fährt der große Katamaran nach Deutschland zurück. Auch wir beschliessen wegen dem Nebel die 2km lange Drift zum letzten Mal anzufahren und dann Richtung Heimat.Ich habe die 187 exakt angesteuert und sage Solem, er soll anfangen mit angeln, keine Ahnung was mich sensibilisiert hat, ob es die plötzliche Wellenbewegung auf dem Ententeich war, oder doch ein leichtes Geräusch oder ein Schatten im Nebel, es gab jedenfalls seit min. 10 Minuten kein Nebelhorn in unserer Nähe.Jedenfalls taucht maximal 30 m entfernt an unserer Steuerbordseite plötzlich eine riesige Wand auf und ich sehe schon die Bugwelle auf uns zutreiben.Gottseidank war unser Motor noch eingeschaltet, ein Warnruf zu Tim und den Hebel mit Gefühl nach vorn und bloss weg von diesem Ungetüm.Tim hat erst mal garnicht realisiert was los war, er war auch noch hingefallen und merkte dann erst was passierte.-Es war die ColorLine eine riesige Fähre die mit fast gespenstischer Stille an uns vorbeirauschte, keine Ahnung warum sie min 200 m neben der Seeschiffahrtstrasse fuhr und warum sie kein Nebelhorn blies, vielleicht wollte man die Passagiere nicht beim Abendbrot stören, oder rechnete nicht damit, das ein Sportfischer noch unterwegs sei, aber darum werde ich mich noch kümmern. Gesehen haben sie uns garantiert nicht wir waren viel zu sehr schon im Schatten ihres Buges.Jedenfalls waren wir dermaßen gebügelt, das es direkt nach Hause ging, ein Erlebnis das ich so schnell nicht wieder brauche.Das Adrenalin kocht in dir und du musst noch gute 14 km durch die immer dichter werdende Suppe bis zum Hafen, also Augen auf und mit 1/3 Marschgeschwindigkeit  Richtung Heimat, bewusst nicht schneller, damit nicht der nächste stumme Großkahn frontal rammt, bewusst nicht langsamer, damit dir keiner von hinten in Schale fährt. Gottseidank jetzt ist es nur noch 1 km bis Spodsbjerg, wir haben zwar keinen einzigen Turm sehen können, aber da ich 2 GPS Geräte mithabe und auch damit navigiere müssen wir richtig sein. Noch 300 m laut GPS --aber nix zu sehen-200 m immer noch nix--Wo ist das Hafenfeuer???- Bei 150 m sagt Tim der im Bug Wache steht :Rechts ist das Licht vom Fährhafen und tatsächlich so war es auch. Bei uns im Jachthafen war dagegen das Licht noch garnicht eingschaltet, wir haben dann den Hafenmund erkannt, weil an den Steinen links und rechts noch durchgehend Schnee und Eis lag und der Mund sich einfach nur schwarz davon abhob. Endlich drin, ich hätte vor Erleichterung so einnässen können....
Tim am Steg mit den Fischen abgesetzt und dann schnell das Boot zum Liegeplatz gebracht.. Auf dem Weg zum Parkplatz fiel mir auf, das ausser uns noch ein Rendsburger Bus im Hafen war und ein Boot noch fehlte.Im Filetierraum hörten wir dann kurz danach eine wütende Langeländer-Fähre Ausweichbefehl geben und das gleich mehrfach.Kurz danach tauchte dann die Rendsburgertruppe auf, ausser dem Bootsführer marschierten alle mit schlotternden Knien sofort zu ihrem Bus und gaben nochnichtmal Auskunft, der Bootsführer erzählte dann, das sie im Bermuda von der Suppe überrascht wurden und die Fähre beim Auslaufen nochnichtmal ansatzweise erkennen konnten.

An diesem Abend gab es bei uns auch Schnaps...

Fortsetzung folgt..​


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (21. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zandermann!

Ich kann Dir genau nachfühlen was da abgegangen ist! Bin froh, daß Ihr wohlbehalten wieder eingelaufen seid!
Mir ist allerdings ,bei bester Sicht, was ähnliches mit der Color Fantasy passiert!
Wir lagen auch am Rand der Schiffahrtsstrasse und fischten im letzten Juni! Man kann die Uhr nach stellen immer so 17.15 Uhr kommt der große Pott an Spodsbjerg vorbei.
Meine Frau wird da immer schon ganz nervös wenn ich dann generös uns noch ein bißchen Zeit gebe zum Abbrechen!
Wie der so 300 m weg war, habe ich den Motor gestartet und bin in Richtung Lolland gefahren. Was passiert... der Pott dreht ebenfalls steuerbord ab und folgt uns aus dem Fahrwasser raus??
Ich sofort Hebel auf nen Tisch und backbord rüber auf die andere Seite.. Erst später habe ich dann realisiert warum der das gemacht hat..
Er ist der Fähre nach Tars ausgewichen und hat deshalb das Fahrwasser verlassen.
Hatte schon gedacht der jagt kleine Dorschfänger#h...

Also wünsche Euch gute Sicht und große Fische
Gruß
Tom#6


----------



## Ines (21. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Uff, eine Begegnung mit der Color Line, und dann auch noch im Nebel, und dann auch noch außerhalb des Fahrwassers ist nicht witzig. Das kann ich euch auch gut nachfühlen.
Aber jedenfalls Petri zur Beute!


----------



## Michael Horn (21. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Namenswetter,

bislang ein sehr interessanter Bericht. Hättest wohl Autor werden können. Es macht richtig Spaß, Deinen Bericht zu verfolgen. 
Solch ein Erlebnis mit dem Nebel hatten wir auch einmal. Keine 50 Meter sicht und ein Nebelhorn von einen Großdampfer, aus welchem man schon den Wind blasen hörte. Dann das Rauschen der Bugwelle. Ich sage Dir, wir hatten auch alle die Hosen voll. Laut GPS/Plotter lagen wir auch außerhalb der Fahrrinne, wenn auch nur am Rand. Wir hatten selbstverständlich den Motor gestartet und jeder blickte in eine andere Richtung. Als wir dann ein 25 Meter Mauer aus der Nebelfront erblickten, ging uns fast der A.... auf Grundeis. Wir hatten damals danach auch das Angeln eingestellt und sind zurück in Richtung Hafen getuckert...... und dann erst mal ein Schnappes eingeworfen. Solche Erlebnisse vergisst man nicht. 

Freue mich schon auf Deinen weiteren Bericht.

Gruß Michael


----------



## shorty 38 (21. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, schon mal schöner Bericht und Gott sei Dank ist nichts passiert. Da hat man alle Technik an Board und wird sich wahrscheinlich demnächst noch ein Radar und einen Radarreflektor kaufen.:q:q:q Gruß Shorty


----------



## Lump (21. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zanderman,
deinen LL Bericht finde ich sehr spannend,man gut das euch nichts passiert ist.Weiter so, hoffe du hast noch viele schöne Bilder für uns.:m
Gruß


----------



## Greenhorn (21. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Zanderman,

Du hast ne sehr witzige Schreibe, mit der richtigen Portion Selbstironie garniert. Schön, wenn man sich selber nicht immer so ernst nimmt.
Die Story mit der Color Line treibt einem beim Lesen fast die Schweißperlen auf die Stirn. Ein Glück, dass das gut gegangen ist.

Freut mich auch, dass Ihr offenbar ganz anständig gefangen habt. Allerdings frag ich mich, warum Ihr immer so weit runter gefahren seid (roter Turm, Hjortholm). Gab es weiter oben nichts zu holen?

Ich freue mich auf die weiteren Berichte... das hilft beim Überbrücken der letzten Wochen bis zum 16.4., dann sind wir auch in Spodsbjerg am Start. 

Gruß
Greenhorn


----------



## Zanderman (21. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*LL vom 12.03.-19.03.2011*_​ 
_* uups ich war nur kurz weg, soviel Feedback war nicht erwartet, habt ihr auf der Lauer gelegen...??#c
*__ich danke für die _netten_, bzw. mitfühlenden Kommentare, aber ich war vorhin mal wieder zeitmässig eingeschränkt uind habe m.E. eine wichtige Sache völlig vergessen, nämlich den Hinweis: Eigentlich kann man von Allem etwas lernen (ist auch nur übernommen...), aber ich habe bei meiner privaten Nachlese jedenfalls mal wieder vor Augen geführt bekommen, das man sich selber oftmals gut vorbereitet, aber immer wieder vergisst, das auch Andere, selbst Großschiffahrtskapitäne, mal Fehler machen können. Und da ist der Schwächere, sprich Kleinbootfahrer, leider im Nachteil.
Daher meine Bitte: Überlegt es Euch, ob das eingehen solcher Risiken durch die paar möglichen Fische gerechtfertigt  ist, oder ob man nicht doch lieber mal ein anderes Programm für den Tag wählt.Und sollte man __sich __doch für das Angeln entscheiden, sollte der Bootsführer einen Verantwortlichen bestimmen, der sich ausschließlich um die Sicherheit des Bootes und der Crew kümmert (sprich die Augen aufhält).
Soweit mir bekannt ist, gibt es hier im AB irgendwo einen Trööt der sich mit ähnlichen Geschichten befasst, ich werde mal versuchen, ob wir nicht dort eine Verknüpfung oder Kopie plazieren können, wenn nur 1 Boardie irgendwann davon profitiert, hätte sich die ganze Schreibe schon gelohnt.

*@shorty38: *Du hast es mal wieder auf den Punkt gebracht. Genau das ist seit letzter Woche meine Überlegung: Radarreflektor = etwas passive Sicherheit verbunden mit relativ viel Aufwand  bei einem Konsolenboot mit Mittelsteuerstand  und entsprechender Mütze dafür, oder doch direkt eine Radaranlage= etwas aktivere Sicherheit zumindest gegenüber der Großschiffahrt. N u r wenn ich so weiter mache, dann geht mein Kahn vor lauter Sicherheit bald unter, weil ich dann auch noch Trennschalter und Zusatzbatterie benötige, bei 2 Bilgenpumpen, 2 x GPS, UKW-Seefunk, 1x Fishfinder und Hilfsmotor  bin ich ja gewichtsmässig und elektrisch mit verstärktem Akku schon gelandet.
 Gruß
michael

_​


----------



## Zanderman (21. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Moin Zanderman,
> 
> Du hast ne sehr witzige Schreibe, mit der richtigen Portion Selbstironie garniert. Schön, wenn man sich selber nicht immer so ernst nimmt.
> Die Story mit der Color Line treibt einem beim Lesen fast die Schweißperlen auf die Stirn. Ein Glück, dass das gut gegangen ist.
> ...



_*Moin Greenhorn,*_
danke für den netten Kommentar.
Zu Deiner Frage warum wir soweit im Süden waren, muss ich sagen, das wir sonst im Spätsommer oder Herbst in Spodsbjerg sind, und dann haben wir im südlichen Bereich oft sehr gut gefangen. Ich habe mittlerweile ca 250 GPS Punkte für mich getackert und sehr viele auch in meiner Karte eingetragen, zudem versuche ich für mich eine grobe Aufzeichnung mit verschiedenen Daten wie Strom -Wetter- Fangtiefe -Temperatur usw zu aktualisieren.-In diesem Urlaub haben wahrscheinlich mehr Boote im Bereich gelber Turm bis grüner Turm gestanden und auch gefangen, aber Samstag war für uns  abgehakt und so hatten wir quasi erst den 2. vollwertigen Angeltag und das Ergebnis war für uns i.O., also "never change a running system". Zudem neigen wir mehr dazu erst mal selber nach unserem Gefühl zu angeln, bzw die "Geheimtips" zu probieren, bevor wir uns am "Rudelangeln" beteiligen.Und wir hatten die Tips im oberen Bereich ja auch nicht ignoriert, aber halt nichts gefangen.Dazu kam ja der Tip von Thomas " Bereich Sportplatz" und von dort nach Hjortholm ist für die Kampfmakrele eine Minutensache.
mfG
michael


----------



## Zanderman (21. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*LL vom 12.03.-19.03.2011*_

_* es ist Dienstag  und wir werden das Wetter drehen...
*__sprach der Wettergott und schickte uns _11 - 13 m/s aus O-NO. Böötchenfahren? Kannste vergessen...also "Sightseeing"
Das Wetter war dafür im Gegensatz zum Vortag völlig klar und wir konnten im Norden am Strand von Hou so glasklar wie selten die große Seebrücke erkennen.-
Auf dem anderen Bild sieht man einen Steg an der NW-Küste, der letztes Jahr in super Zustand war, ordentlich beplankt und jetzt sieht er aus wie ein Korkenzieher, wenn das Wasser dort nicht so flach wäre, würde ich denken dort hätte ein Kutter mal richtig Breitseite gegeben, vielleicht kann ja ein Anderer Boardie mal aufklären.
Gruß
michael​


----------



## Zanderman (21. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*LL vom 12.03.-19.03.2011*_
_*Mittwoch Tag 2 mit Wind aber ohne Boot....
*__noch ein Tag ohne mit den Fischen zu sprechen??? Geht nicht, also brauchen wir Alternativen, schauen wir mal am Forellenpuff nach.-In Spodsbjerg kachelt es am See lagebedingt genauso wie auf der See, können wir also knicken. Daher geht´s nach Humble, ohne viel Hoffnung denn der Wind kachelt nach wie vor aus O-NO  und  _wir haben die Erfahrung der Vorjahre im Hinterkopf: "Dann geht auch hier Nix bis Garnix", aber was sollen denn die Angeljunkies machen nach 2 Tagen Entzug?#c
Es ist nur ein Angler aus HH am See, wir gehen auffällig unauffällig in der Art die alle Angler beherrschen langsam auf den Hanseaten zu, beginnen den Smalltalk mit der originellen Frage:"Geht denn was?", worauf der HH in der typisch trockenen norddeutschen Art antwortet:"Jau, seit grade" und drillt dann in aller Seelenruhe eine stramme Forelle.#:
Ich habe dann der Höflichkeit halber noch dummerweise gefragt, ob ich keschern soll, was auch noch dankend angenommen wurde#q, mein Gegenüber hat förmlich ignoriert, das ich grade von einem Fieberschub geschüttelt wurde.O.K. Fisch gekeschert, "Bis gleich" rausgequetscht, im Sauseschritt zum Auto und die Forellenklamotten rausgezogen. Gefühlte 7 Stunden später (wahrscheinlicher wären 7 Minuten) stehen wir gegenüber unserem Hanseaten auf der auflandigen Seite des Sees und rüsten die Spinnruten auf. Der erfahrene Angler wählt einen 4 cm Wobbler aus, drillt einen Wurf und tauscht ihn danach kommentarlos aus: "Schwimmt einfach sch..." Neuer Köder dran, ausgeworfen, kurz absinken lassen, ankurbeln und #6 der _*Zanderman*_ wird seinem Namen gerecht und holt seinen Zielfisch langsam ran, ääääähhhh Moment mal, sorry, wir sind hier natürlich am Forellenpuff, nix für ungut, bin halt schon ein wenig geschädigt....Trotzdem, wieso erinnert mich der Drill nicht an eine Forelle sondern an meine Glasaugen aus dem Rhein?|kopfkrat#c
Na ja, zu meiner Überraschung hatte ich tatsächlich einen ordentlichen Zander ganz vorne erwischt. |stolz:
Der erfahrene Angler geht 5 m nach links haut seinen Koeder vor die Schilfinsel, lässt kurz absinken, dreht an und #6 jau dat is ne Forelle... Sauber gedrillt und gekeschert. Erfahrener Angler: 2 ----Lehrling:0
Der Tag der Endabrechnung ist wohl ran:vik:
Der Lehrling kurbelt verbissen weiter seine Köder durch das Wasser und fragt dann: "Welchen Wunderköder hast Du da?"-Hier macht der erfahrene Angler den Fehler des Tages:"Mepps 2" "Hast Du noch son Teil?" "Ja, einen"--"Gib her"

Endstand war dann 4 : 4 sprich 8 Forellen,ach jaaaa einer hatte ja noch einen Zander|splat2:
 2 weitere haben sich im Drill unmttelbar vor dem Keschern gelöst, alle Fische waren gaaanz weit vorne gehakt.
Unser netter Hanseate hat auch gut aufgeräumt im See.

Vergessen sind alle Unpässlichkeiten der letzten Tage :l
die Angler sind in ihrem Element und wunschlos glücklich, 6,5 kg feinstes Filet sind Anglerkoks pur.
Das der Lehrling frierende Finger vom filetieren hatte ist nicht meine Schuld, ich musste Essen kochen...#c
Gruß
michael​


----------



## Zanderman (22. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*L vom 12.03.-19.03.2011*_
_*Resturlaub....Donnerstag und Freitag,
*_waren ohne besondere Ergebnisse, wir fingen Fisch in unbedeutenden Mengen und Grössen, Donnerstag abend haben wir uns mit "Frau und Herrn Multe" von gegenüber getroffen (Walter ich freu mich schon auf unser Treffen im August, mit Goulaschtopf und wünsch Dir einen schönen Resturlaub), am Freitag wurde dann unsere Geschirrspülmaschine ersetzt und der Backofen repariert. Der Veranstalter hat von seiner Seite aus eine Korrektur des Mietpreises in Aussicht gestellt, was wir grundsätzlich erfreut zur Kenntnis genommen haben, da das übernehmen von Verantwortung heute anscheinend nicht mehr ganz selbstverständlich ist.
Ich wünsche allen Boardies eine gute Zeit auf unserer Insel und wenn ich mit irgendwelchen Infos nachdienen kann, stehe ich zur Verfügung, ansonsten bis 20. August auf LL
Gruß #h#h#h#h
michael

​


----------



## Zanderman (22. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> @Zandermann
> 
> 
> Sauberer Anfangsbericht - schöne Fotos!!!! Cool geschrieben - Reschpeckt!!!
> ...




_*Moin Dasa Teamchef*_
danke für den Kommentar, den Hinweis auf deine 384 km bis LL  empfinde ich allerdings als ahndungswürdig, fällt für mich persönlich so etwa in die Rubrik "Purer Sadismus"
Gruß
michael


----------



## Zanderman (22. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Hallo Zandermann!
> 
> Ich kann Dir genau nachfühlen was da abgegangen ist! Bin froh, daß Ihr wohlbehalten wieder eingelaufen seid!
> Mir ist allerdings ,bei bester Sicht, was ähnliches mit der Color Fantasy passiert!
> ...


_*
Hej Dorsch-Tom*_,
jau ich denke, das man so einschneidende Erlebnisse nicht so schnell vergisst. Ich habe in meinem Berufsleben als Bergmann mit 35 Dienstjahren auch die eine oder andere unangenehme Situation erlebt und die Erinnerung ist heute noch bei vielen Situationen sehr lebendig.Allerdings sensibilisiert es wohl auch in einem gewissen Umfang für Gefahren und wenn man dann abschliessend  überlegt, wieviel Kleinigkeiten schon zum Mißerfolg gereicht hätten.... Mein 79 er jähriger Papa hat mir vor geraumer Zeit glaube ich einen sehr guten Spruch überlassen, er sagte nur in einer sch...situation:"Junge, alles was Du mit Geld bezahlen kannst, ist billig!"und je älter ich werde, desto mehr gebe ich ihm Recht.
mfg
michael


----------



## Zanderman (22. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hallo Namenswetter,
> 
> bislang ein sehr interessanter Bericht. Hättest wohl Autor werden können. Es macht richtig Spaß, Deinen Bericht zu verfolgen.
> Solch ein Erlebnis mit dem Nebel hatten wir auch einmal. Keine 50 Meter sicht und ein Nebelhorn von einen Großdampfer, aus welchem man schon den Wind blasen hörte. Dann das Rauschen der Bugwelle. Ich sage Dir, wir hatten auch alle die Hosen voll. Laut GPS/Plotter lagen wir auch außerhalb der Fahrrinne, wenn auch nur am Rand. Wir hatten selbstverständlich den Motor gestartet und jeder blickte in eine andere Richtung. Als wir dann ein 25 Meter Mauer aus der Nebelfront erblickten, ging uns fast der A.... auf Grundeis. Wir hatten damals danach auch das Angeln eingestellt und sind zurück in Richtung Hafen getuckert...... und dann erst mal ein Schnappes eingeworfen. Solche Erlebnisse vergisst man nicht.
> ...



_*Hallo Namensvetter,*_
wir werden das Thema bestimmt nochmal Auge in Auge  auf unserer Insel diskutieren können.Was mir jedoch in Erinnerung geblieben ist: "Wenn man so sensibilisiert auf der Lauer liegt, kann man durchaus eine gewisse Ortsbestimmung beim Blasen des Nebelhorns durchführen"Ich kann dies nicht ordentlich beschreiben, deshalb drücke ich es mal so aus:Wenn Du alle Nackenhaare hochgestellt hast, kannst Du förmlich spüren, ob die Schallwellen auf dich direkt geríchtet sind (sprich der Kahn hat dich in seiner Schusslinie) oder ob er seitlich abgewand ist. Das ist natürlich nur dann möglich, wenn das Nebelhorn sauber Richtung Bug ausgerichtet ist. Wie schon mal erwähnt, werde ich mich aber zu diesem Thema etwas schlauer machen und dann Dir Info zukommen lassen. Was macht denn die kleine Rhana?
Gruß 
michael


----------



## Zanderman (22. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Brummpa schrieb:


> Moin Zanderman,
> das böse Eis war das.  |smash:
> Gruß Thomas



_*Hej Thomas#h*_,
 da wäre ich im Leben nicht drauf gekommen...ich war völlig auf ein einmaliges Ereignis fixiert, nicht auf pure Naturgewalt...
Gruß 
michael


----------



## DasaTeamchef (22. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Zanderman schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> _*Moin Dasa Teamchef*_
> danke für den Kommentar, den Hinweis auf deine 384 km bis LL empfinde ich allerdings als ahndungswürdig, fällt für mich persönlich so etwa in die Rubrik "Purer Sadismus"
> ...


 

Hallo Michael,

nicht falsch verstehen - ich wollte mich hier nicht als Sadist zeigen. Ganz im Gegenteil, aber ich mußte mir hier auch selbst etwas Mut machen.....denn bis ich eine Woche auf unserer Insel sein kann ist es ja noch lange hin.

Zu dem Erlebnis im Nebel.....ähnliches hatte ich im letzten Jahr, keine 20m Sicht aber durch besonders "Lichtbrechung" (bin halt kein Fachmann) hatte ich ein "goldenes Tor" das mir den Weg nach LL zeigte. Ich fuhr und fuhr und fuhr.....und war plötzlich bei 1,5m Wassertiefe und riesigen Findlingen im Wasser. Konnte gerade noch den Motor stoppen.

Das schlimmste erlebte ich aber vor ca 20Jahren, damals noch von Bukkemose. Mein Vater sah 4 oder 5 deutsche Minensuchboote auf uns zukommen. Noch bei mindestens 1Km Entfernung verholten wir Richtung Land. Nachdem die Marine uns passiert hatte und wir deren Wellen in sicheren Abstand und langsamster Fahrt ausgedümpelt hatten fuhren wir zu unserem Fangplatz zurück. Keine 30Minuten später, wir haben es leider zu spät gesehen - kamen sie in Fächerform zurück - Jockel an und Vollgas - aber zwei Boote scherten aus und nahmen uns in die Mitte. Was für ein Höllenritt.....1rippe angeknackst - 2Ruten gebrochen - diverses Material über Bord und das Boot 30cm voll Wasser.
Und die Marine feixte sich einen.....


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (22. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Zandermann...hallo Boardies,#h

klasse Bericht von dir!!:m

Das weckt doch noch mehr die Lust auf den 09.04....:vik:

Dann trete ich die 300 Km (!!!) Anreise nach Spodsbjerg an.

Gibts noch Tipps zu den aktuellen Köderfarben zu der Zeit?? Pilker eher in Blau wegen der Heringszeit??

Gruß aus Kiel bei strahlenden Sonnenschein und 15 Grad!!! Der Frühling ist da!!:q


----------



## Zanderman (22. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> nicht falsch verstehen - ich wollte mich hier nicht als Sadist zeigen. Ganz im Gegenteil, aber ich mußte mir hier auch selbst etwas Mut machen.....denn bis ich eine Woche auf unserer Insel sein kann ist es ja noch lange hin.
> 
> ...



_*Hej DasaTeamchef*_#h,
es macht mich halt immer nur neidisch, wenn ich Eure Kilometerangaben höre, bei mir sind es immer knappe 720 und da bin ich mit Gespann schon froh, wenn es keine 10h werden.Zumal ich leider keinerlei Ablösung habe, da die jungen Hüpfer und "Lehrlinge" mit ihrem Schein zwar Auto fahren dürfen, aber für das Gespann eine Zusatzprüfung bräuchten.
Die Geschichte vor 20 Jahren mit den Minensuchern  hat mich erstaunt, ich hätte gedacht, das sich unsere Marine in fremdem Hoheitsgewässern respektvoller gegenüber anderen Seeleuten verhält.Vermutlich habt ihr ja keine schwarz-rot-goldene raushängen gehabt, also hättet ihr ja auch Dänen seien können. Wenn die deutsche Marine nun in dänischen Gewässern einen dänischen Sportkahn versenkt hätte, war ja nach deiner Beschreibung nun garnicht so unmöglich, das hätte doch ein Mordstheater gegeben.-Ausweichpflicht gegenüber der Großschiffahrt hin oder her, der kleine Kahn ist nun mal der Schwächere und daher sollte man wirklich die Augen auf halten. 
Trotzdem finde ich es insgesamt erstaunlich, wieviel Boardies hier auf einmal recht ähnliche Ereignisse gepostet haben. Ich hatte sicherlich nicht mit Häme oder Spott zu unserer Nebelgeschichte gerechnet, aber damit auch nicht. 
Also hoffen wir nochmals, das viele LL-Neulinge, aber vielleicht auch der eine oder andere alte Hase, dem dies bisher erspart blieb, diese Hinweise von uns allen irgendwo in einer Gehirnzelle abspeichert.
mfG
michael


----------



## DasaTeamchef (22. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Sofern ich mich erinnern kann....hatten wir damals (wie übrigens immer noch sehr viele) statt der Schwarz-rot-goldenen....eine Piratenflagge gehißt

aber Du hast recht - Vorsicht - und erst recht einmal mehr Vorsicht als Recht haben - ist weit aus besser als tot


----------



## Zanderman (22. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



KielerSprotte85 schrieb:


> Hallo Zandermann...hallo Boardies,#h
> 
> klasse Bericht von dir!!:m
> 
> ...



_*Hej KielerSprotte85,*_
danke für den Kommentar,
zu Deiner Frage bezüglich der Köder gibt es bestimmt noch von anderer Seite qualifiziertere Tips. Als wir da waren, waren die Wassertemp. noch nett im Keller und den Fisch (zumindest die etwas grösseren) haben wir in etwas tieferen Bereichen gefangen.Einmal dachten wir, wir hätten einen verspäteten Laichdorsch erwischt, der nicht rechtzeitig auf den Kalendar geschaut hatte, aber er war in Wahrheit randvoll mit den bräunlichen Krebsen.-Wenn Du da bist wird sich wahrscheinlich Temperatur und Tiefenmässig was geändert haben, also mach Dich doch einfach eine paar Tage vorher schlau, in welche Richtung die ganze Geschichte geht.-Wir haben z.Bsp. immer einen ganzen Eimer voll mit in den unterschiedlichsten Farben und holen uns bei Thomas unsere Naturköder dazu, und experimentieren immer anfangs mit Farben, Köderarten und Systemaufbau.-
Das klappt immer solange bis Einer fangtechnisch die Nase vorn hat, danach hat meist die ganze Mannschaft den gleichen Köder am Haken#:.Kommt dann irgendwann die Beissflaute, wird wieder probiert.-
#cIch denke, das ist halt der Futterneid, der in den meisten Anglern steckt.
Gruß
michael


----------



## Zanderman (22. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Sofern ich mich erinnern kann....hatten wir damals (wie übrigens immer noch sehr viele) statt der Schwarz-rot-goldenen....eine Piratenflagge gehißt
> 
> aber Du hast recht - Vorsicht - und erst recht einmal mehr Vorsicht als Recht haben - ist weit aus besser als tot



_*Hej DasaTeamchef,*_
sorry aber das ändert ja die Sachlage absolut#6
Ich habe jetzt verstanden::q:q:q
Die heldenhafte deutsche Marine hat also nicht, wie von Dir eingangs unterstellt, harmlose Sportfischer versenken wollen, sondern ist damals schon völlig selbstlos einem Bündnispartner beigesprungen.Ich meine damals in der "Wildzeitung" den Bericht gelesen zu haben:_*"Bootspiraten greifen LL an. Bestätigten Berichten zu Folge konnte im Laufe des gestrigen Tages ein Angriff nicht näher bekannter Piraten nur durch einen selbstlosen Einsatz der deutschen Marine vor der Küste Dänemarks abgewendet werden.Ist dies die neue Form der Seekriegsführung nach Beendigung der Kalten Kriege? Muss das Langelandfort wieder aktiviert werden?"*_
Spass beiseite, seien wir froh, das nichts Schlimmeres bei Euch passiert ist.
Und die KommentarZeilen bitte nicht falsch verstehen.
Ich kann Dir sehr deutlich nachfühlen, wie man sich in dem Moment fühlt: Grade war man noch stolzer Jollenkapitän mit Jockel hinten dran und dann erklären Dich so ein paar Banenbieger zum Freiwild und machen sich so böse Späßchen mit Dir, das du sogar um dein Leben fürchten musst (Schwell von 2 Seiten von Kriegsschiffen  und 30 cm Wasser im Kahn dürften bei entsprechenden Bedingungen schon völlig ausreichen). Ich denke ich hätte an Deiner Stelle diesen Helden am Liebsten Löcher in ihre Kähne gebohrt und sie zu den Dorschen geschickt.
Gruß
michael


----------



## DasaTeamchef (23. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael,

es ist halt Marine gewesen - was will man da erwarten???
Ist Dir noch nicht aufegfallen wie viele "Piraten" vor LL herumgurken?

Aber wir hatten tatsächlich Glück, auch weil es Ende Juni passierte und nicht im März. 
Noch "kurioser" war die Geschichte des Gehilfen vom damaligen Bootsvermieter Erling Olsen. Der kontrollierte morgens um halb vier seine Aalreusen (am Ende der Stellnetzpfähle) und hörte plötzlich eine Stimme.
"Hallo!"....erst dachte er an eine Täuschung, bis er wieder ein leises "Hallo" hörte. Er nahm seine Taschenlampe und leuchtete die Wasseroberfläche ab, bis er einen "Schwimmer" sah, der auch kurz danach sein Boot erreichte. "Ist hier Langeland???" Erst fühlte er sich verarscht und antwortete: "Kommt darauf an in welche Richtung Du weiter schwimmst..." Dann aber sackte der Schwimmer völlig entkräftet ab und er konnte ihn gerade noch zu fassen kriegen. Später erzählte der Schwimmer er sei abends beim pinkeln vom Boot gefallen.....




hatte ich erwähnt, das ich jetzt gebucht habe????


----------



## Solem (23. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Um nochmal kurz auf den Lehrling zurück zu kommen. Dieser erwähnte Lehrling hat allerdings auf den urlaub zurück geblickt eindeutig in Sachen Fischmenge die Nase vorn gehabt. (Auch wenn die meisten davon wieder schwimmen durften) Sowas lasse ich ja nicht gerne auf mir sitzen :vik:


----------



## carlsberg (23. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Zanderman SUPER Berichte, macht einfach spaß zu Lesen . Hoffe es kommen noch mehr solche Berichte hier im Tröööt .


----------



## DasaTeamchef (23. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Solem schrieb:


> Um nochmal kurz auf den Lehrling zurück zu kommen. Dieser erwähnte Lehrling hat allerdings auf den urlaub zurück geblickt eindeutig in Sachen Fischmenge die Nase vorn gehabt. (Auch wenn die meisten davon wieder schwimmen durften) Sowas lasse ich ja nicht gerne auf mir sitzen :vik:


 

Genau - irgendwie wird das hier ganz schön herunter gespielt.....


----------



## carlsberg (23. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Leute es gibt von Quantum da einen neuen köder der Joker Lure. Da ist in Der F&F ein Bericht drin+Film auf der DvD meint ihr der könnte auch an einem Seitenarm  Funktionieren auf leo`s ???


----------



## Zanderman (23. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Solem schrieb:


> Um nochmal kurz auf den Lehrling zurück zu kommen. Dieser erwähnte Lehrling hat allerdings auf den urlaub zurück geblickt eindeutig in Sachen Fischmenge die Nase vorn gehabt. (Auch wenn die meisten davon wieder schwimmen durften) Sowas lasse ich ja nicht gerne auf mir sitzen :vik:


_*@Solem,*_ |peinlich:e
das war ja nun nicht grade nett von Dir. Da habe ich jetzt mühsam und seitenlang von meinen angeltechnischen Defiziten abgelenkt und die dollsten Gründe für die Mißerfolge konstruiert, da haust Du mir alles durcheinander...|uhoh:|schild-g.
Wir sind doch 1 Team, datt musst Du doch kapieren. Und genau deswegen bleibst Du jetzt der Lehrling ääätsch:q|znaika:|jump:
"Ich trau keiner Statistik, die ich nicht selbst gefälscht habe...."

Gruß
michael


----------



## Zanderman (23. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Solem schrieb:


> Um nochmal kurz auf den Lehrling zurück zu kommen. Dieser erwähnte Lehrling hat allerdings auf den urlaub zurück geblickt eindeutig in Sachen Fischmenge die Nase vorn gehabt. (Auch wenn die meisten davon wieder schwimmen durften) Sowas lasse ich ja nicht gerne auf mir sitzen :vik:





carlsberg schrieb:


> Hi Leute es gibt von Quantum da einen neuen köder der Joker Lure. Da ist in Der F&F ein Bericht drin+Film auf der DvD meint ihr der könnte auch an einem Seitenarm  Funktionieren auf leo`s ???



_*Hej carlsberg#h*_
danke für den netten Kommentar, 
zum Joker Lure kann ich Dir nix sagen, da wir angeltechnisch meist nicht so up todate sind. Aber Multe wollte in seinem jetzigen Angelurlaub mal etwas spezieller Dropshot verwenden und ich denke er wird anschließend einiges hier posten.
Gruß
michael


----------



## Zanderman (23. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> es ist halt Marine gewesen - was will man da erwarten???
> Ist Dir noch nicht aufegfallen wie viele "Piraten" vor LL herumgurken?
> ...



_*@Dasa Teamchef*_,
klar die Piratenflaggen sind ja nicht nur vor LL beliebt, aber ich  hatte nicht so auf dem Schirm, das diese "Hoheitszeichen" vor 20 Jahren auch schon "in" waren.
Die Geschichte mit dem pinkelnden Angler passt auch bestens ins Bild.Multe hat bei unserem Treffen dazu auch etliche Dönekes erzählt, wie man sich als Sportbootfischer "bestens" falsch verhalten kann.
Kein Scherz ist allerdings die Tatsache, dass "Freies Pinkeln über Bord in der kalten Jahreszeit Todesursache Nr. 1  auf dem Teich ist".
Wir haben dies anfangs auch praktiziert und haben, dank niedrigem Freibord auf der Achterbank rumgehampelt und am AB vorbei in den Tümpel gestrullt (bei akzeptablen Wassertemperaturen). Heute ist dies kein Thema mehr, alle an Bord sind informiert und wenn Einer wirklich mal muss, nimmt er das Ösfass. danach 2 x gespült und gut ist ohne jedes Risiko..
Gruß 
michael

Gruß 
michael


----------



## DasaTeamchef (23. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Zanderman schrieb:


> _*@Dasa Teamchef*_,
> klar die Piratenflaggen sind ja nicht nur vor LL beliebt, aber ich  hatte nicht so auf dem Schirm, das diese "Hoheitszeichen" vor 20 Jahren auch schon "in" waren.
> Die Geschichte mit dem pinkelnden Angler passt auch bestens ins Bild.Multe hat bei unserem Treffen dazu auch etliche Dönekes erzählt, wie man sich als Sportbootfischer "bestens" falsch verhalten kann.
> Kein Scherz ist allerdings die Tatsache, dass "Freies Pinkeln über Bord in der kalten Jahreszeit Todesursache Nr. 1  auf dem Teich ist".
> ...





Jo un bi uns het dat og Euschfat - Ja, und bei uns heißt das auch Ösfass - ich sag ja immer "Trinkbecher für Grosse"


----------



## dorschkillercr (23. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo an alle langelandfans,
bin vom 02.04 bis 09.04 auf langeland. habe mir extra einen 
driftsack gekauft. nur weis ich nicht wie lange das seil vom sack bis zum boot sein sollte? wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir einer helfen könnte.
in voraus besten dank.

gruß dorschkillercr


----------



## BluesBrother (23. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hallo Namenswetter,
> 
> bislang ein sehr interessanter Bericht. Hättest wohl Autor werden können. Es macht richtig Spaß, Deinen Bericht zu verfolgen.
> Solch ein Erlebnis mit dem Nebel hatten wir auch einmal. Keine 50 Meter sicht und ein Nebelhorn von einen Großdampfer, aus welchem man schon den Wind blasen hörte. Dann das Rauschen der Bugwelle. Ich sage Dir, wir hatten auch alle die Hosen voll. Laut GPS/Plotter lagen wir auch außerhalb der Fahrrinne, wenn auch nur am Rand. Wir hatten selbstverständlich den Motor gestartet und jeder blickte in eine andere Richtung. Als wir dann ein 25 Meter Mauer aus der Nebelfront erblickten, ging uns fast der A.... auf Grundeis. Wir hatten damals danach auch das Angeln eingestellt und sind zurück in Richtung Hafen getuckert...... und dann erst mal ein Schnappes eingeworfen. Solche Erlebnisse vergisst man nicht.
> ...


 
Hallo Bruderherz,
musstest keine Angst haben deine großer Bruder war ja bei Dir.

Gruß Fredi


----------



## Zanderman (23. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



dorschkillercr schrieb:


> hallo an alle langelandfans,
> bin vom 02.04 bis 09.04 auf langeland. habe mir extra einen
> driftsack gekauft. nur weis ich nicht wie lange das seil vom sack bis zum boot sein sollte? wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir einer helfen könnte.
> in voraus besten dank.
> ...


_*
Hej dorschkillercr,*_
wie fast immer gibt es auch beim Driftsack hier nicht unbedingt gleichlautende Meinungen. Die Einen sprechen von Abhängigkeiten der Bootslänge entsprechend, Andere tendieren zu Pauschallängen um 10 m.-
Ich verwende an meiner etwa 5,5 m langen Kampfmakrele  eine Seillänge von min. 20 m auf der *Ostsee*. Wenn dann der Driftsack ausgebracht ist, befestige ich ihn *grundsätzlich* nur bugseitig an einer Klampe und zwar schnell lösbar (auch hier wirst Du wahrscheinlich andere Meinungen hören können).Abschließend versuche ich dann durch Verlängern oder Verkürzen der Seillänge den Driftsack gleichzeitig mit dem Boot auf dem Kamm oder im Tal zu haben. 2 oder 3 Wellen Abstand ist absolut genug, wenn man dies berücksichtigt. Natürlich gibt es auch immer mal andere Situationen, aber so bist Du garantiert  nicht schlecht beraten.
Ansonsten spiele ich noch mit dem Durchlass an der unteren Öffnung des Driftsacks ( ist konstruktionsbedingt  nicht bei jedem möglich) um eine optimale Drift zu erreichen.Das Ganze ist nach einigen Übungen wirklich nur Pillepalle und Du merkst ob dein Kahn wirklich ruhiger läuft-Ansonsten nur der Hinweis: Driftsack ist bei hoher Geschwindigkeit nicht immer ein Allheilmittel. wie viele Angler meinen um an die Fische ran zu kommen. Grob ausgedrückt hilft Dir der Driftsack i.d.Regel um die Windgeschwindigkeit die dein Boot driften lässt zu kompensieren, wenn aber die Strömung die Hauptursache dafür ist, das deine Schale über das Wasser fliegt, dann kann es dir u.U. sogar passieren, dass Du mit Driftsack den Turbo einschaltest.D.h. wenn Du dein GPS kontrollierst, wird es Dir mit Driftsack einen höheren Speed anzeigen als ohne. Der physikalische Grund ist einfach ausgedrückt: Du hast dir quasi ein Segel für _*im*_ Wasser eingebaut.
Gruß#h
michael


----------



## carlsberg (24. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

HI Zanderman danke für deine antwort .Darüber habe ich auch schon mit Multe gesprochen, meine aber zu glauben das da nicht der joker lure getestet wird naja mal abwarten vielleicht können mir ja noch andre Boardies einen antwort geben .


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (24. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten morgen in die Runde |wavey:

zum Thema Nebel kann ich auch einen zum besten geben:

Es geschah im August 2010 bei gefühlten 50 Grad im Hochsommer.
Mein Kumpel und ich fischten bei spiegelglatter See und 0 Wind zwischen gelben Turm und grünen Turm, als es so kurz vor Mittag war, ich blickte Richtung Fährschiffe am Horizont (ein aufmerksamer Angler hat ja immer ein Auge auf die Pötte :q) , als diese langsam im Nebel verschwanden |kopfkrat. Wir blickten Richtung Hafen, naoch alles deutlich zu sehen. Ich sagt nur zum Kumpel : " Den Nebel müssen wir mal beobachten...."
Wir fischten also fleißig weiter, es lief ja auch gerade so gut...10 Minuten später, die Fähren waren garnicht mehr zu sehen, drehte ich mich gen Hafen um....WEG!!!!! AHHHHH. Ok, ruhig Blut, die Angeln ins Boot, den Motor an und erstmal überlegt wo wir sein könnten. Beim letzten Blick zum Hafen stand der Bug gen gelber Turm, also in Schleichfahrt vorwärts und nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit kam der gelbe Turm näher. Zeitgleich fuhren viele Boote gen Hafen und wir schlossen uns der Kolonne an, nach dem Motto: 10 Boote können sich in der Richtung nicht irren :q
Man waren wir froh als wir die Hafeneinfahrt passierten. 
Hab sowas noch nie erlebt vorher.

Son noch 16 Tage...dann gehts ran an die Schuppen!!:vik:


----------



## Multe (24. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jungs, nun mal eine aktuelle Meldung von LL.
Nach einer Woche habe wir immer noch keine Strömung !!! Nur W Wind und der war heute nicht zu knapp. So fallen dann auch die Fänge aus. Obwohl mit rund 20 Dorschen bei 2 Pers., und 3-4 Std Angelzeit bei 0 Strömung kann man ja fast nicht meckern. 
Vom Ufer auf Mefos läuft gar nichts. Es wurde die ganze Woche noch nicht eine einzige Mefo gefangen, da das Wasser einfach viel zu kalt ist. Jetzt soll es ja noch kälter werden, bis -7C° und da geht es wohl auch nicht besser.
Gruß Multe


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (24. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Walter |wavey:

das klingt ja noch nicht so rosig...aber petri zu den Fängen. Der Frühling hat ja noch 2 Wochen :q

Weiter noch viel Erfolg und wir freuen uns auf einen Bericht...:m


----------



## buttweisser (24. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Jungs, nun mal eine aktuelle Meldung von LL.
> Nach einer Woche habe wir immer noch keine Strömung !!! Nur W Wind und der war heute nicht zu knapp. So fallen dann auch die Fänge aus. Obwohl mit rund 20 Dorschen bei 2 Pers., und 3-4 Std Angelzeit bei 0 Strömung kann man ja fast nicht meckern.
> Vom Ufer auf Mefos läuft gar nichts. Es wurde die ganze Woche noch nicht eine einzige Mefo gefangen, da das Wasser einfach viel zu kalt ist. Jetzt soll es ja noch kälter werden, bis -7C° und da geht es wohl auch nicht besser.
> Gruß Multe



Hallo Multe,

endlich mal eine vernünftige Fangmeldung von Langeland ohne blablabla.|bla: Herzlichen Dank dafür. Ich bin seit einem Jahr wieder mal hier und weiß sofort warum ich weg war. Ich fahr jedes Jahr die Woche vor Ostern auf unsere heiß geliebte Insel. Wenn ich die Wassertemperaturen ansehe, bin ich richtig froh, daß Ostern dieses Jahr so spät ist. Ende April/Anfang Mai gibts meine Fangmeldung. Bis dahin alles Gute.#h


----------



## Matze 74 (24. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Walter #h,

schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören bzw. zu lesen.
Da kann man aber wirklich nicht meckern wenn man ca. 20 Stk. mit 2 Mann in der Zeit fängt.Dickes "Petri " mein bester #6.
Ich wünsche euch noch viel Spaß und ordentlich Fisch in euren Kisten.
Ich freu mich schon auf deine nächsten Berichte.
Wie lange bist du denn noch auf LL?

LG Matze |wavey:


----------



## seiman (24. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute,#h

habe das Forum schon ein wenig durchstoebert, aber ein paar Fragen blieben offen.#h Leider habe ich nicht sehr viel ueber den ort Lohals im Norden lesen koennen, den wir ueber Ostern ansteuern werden. |bigeyes
Deswegen haette ich eine Frage zur Bootsvermietung bzw zu den Fanggruenden: Habe davon gelesen, dass es in Lohals auch Bootsvermietungen gibt, scheinbar aber nicht so viele wie Spodsbjerg. Haengt das moeglicherweise auch mit den Fanggruenden zusammen?? Lohnt sich die Nordspitze ueberhaupt oder wird dort schlichtweg weniger geangelt und ist deswegen vielleicht auch ein wenig unterschaetzt?|kopfkrat Der Angelfuehrer der Rapsbande beschreibt in Sachen pilken auch eher die Stellen um Spodsbjerg und im Sueden. 
Eine andere Frage noch: Ist es ratsam, sich fuer den Zeitraum ueber Ostern ein Boot vorab zu reservieren? Sind wohl doch nen paar Leute ueber das Wochenende auf der Insel#6

Vielleicht koennt Ihr mir ja weiterhelden, fuer Tipps und Hinweise bin ich Euch sehr dankbar!|wavey:

Viele Gruesse von der daenischen Grenze!#h
seiman


----------



## shorty 38 (25. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Seiman,

ich war von meinen ca. 30 Aufenthalten auf Langeland nur einmal dort oben. Ich glaube, mehr brauch ich nicht zu sagen. Trotzdem viel Spaß, Shorty


----------



## Greenhorn (25. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na ja, der eine Ausflug ist vielleicht nicht repräsentativ. Ich denke, dass die große Entfernung zum Hafen Spodsbjerg der Grund für die wenigen Berichte ist. Ein Blick auf die Seekarte nördlich des Bermuda Dreiecks ist doch recht vielversprechend, oder?


----------



## dorschkillercr (26. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi zandermann,
vielen dank für deine info,nun weiß ich bescheid. habe heute 20m 8mm seil mit tragkraft 130kg gekauft.

mfg dorschkillercr


----------



## bissy1986 (26. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

huhu,
mein mann und ich fahren in der zweiten mai woche für 7 tage nach spodsbjerg und wollen schön viel fisch angeln, weil es letztes jahr in osterhurup nicht geklappt hatte (ausser seesterne und eine makrele die vom hacken gefallen ist)!
könntet ihr uns tipps geben welche stellen man am besten beangeln kann und mit welchem köder????
würde mich riesig über antworten freuen =)


----------



## eiche64 (26. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Bissy,

ich war bisher nur im August auf LL, am besten Ihr erkundigt Euch bei Thomas im Angelshop über die besten Plätze. Der weiß immer wo und wann was geht.Oder Ihr geht zu Nikolai vom IBI Bootsverleih der gibt Euch auch gerne Auskunft.Die geben Euch auch Tips für die besten Köder für diese Zeit.Ich persönlich habe immer Pilker in rot/schwarz,silber/orange,silber/blau und silber/grün dabei.Das reicht für alle Fälle.
Als Beifänger habe ich Twister oder Krebsimitate in rot,schwarz-rot,blau-weiß,orange oder braun-glitter.Manchmal funktioniert auch pink.
Probieren geht aber meißt über studieren.Man muß selber rausfinden was
zur Zeit am besten geht.Wie gesagt am besten nachfragen,das hilft 
besser als Tips aus der Ferne.Viel Spaß und Petri Heil.

Gruß Eiche64!


----------



## neinjaoderdoch (27. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo!

Hat sich der Wind seit gestern wieder beruhigt?
Wie sieht es im allgemeinen momentan mit den Fängen aus?
Werden schon mehr Mefos gefangen?

Petri Heil an alle Langeland-Fans und Urlauber!


----------



## Chris19 (27. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

kurze meldung von der insel (glaub 'multe' hat echt internetproblem;+)

samstag zu 2. in 4 stunden 40 dorsche
sonntag zu 2. in 3 stunden 45 dorsche

alle auf gulp

@neinjaoderdoch
die mefos frieren noch, geht absolut nichts, da das wasser noch zu kalt ist


----------



## neinjaoderdoch (28. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo!

Danke @Chris19 für die Info.

Für alle Mefos Angler drücke ich die Daumen, damit das Wasser sich schnell erwärmt.

Petri heil


----------



## Multe (28. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jungs , also am Samstag hatten meine Frau und ich in 4Std. 44 schöne Dorsche. In den ersten beiden Stunden lief, bei totalem Ententeich überhaupt nichts. Dann saute meine Frau erst mal das Boot mit der GULP Brühe ein. Sie machte dann einen pinkfarbenen Minnow als Beiänger dran und fing dann einen Dorsch nach dem anderen. Ich könnt euch ja vorstellen, wie schnell ich meinen Beifänger gewechselt habe.
12 Dorsche hatten genau 80cm und der Rest lag bei 60 - 70cm
Drift war gar keine und der Wind nur ganz leicht.
Gestern waren wir leider nur 3Std auf dem Wasser, da wir zum Essen eingeladen waren. In der kurzen Zeit fingen wir aber 45 gute Dorsche, die von der Größe auch wieder bis 80cm waren.
Auch diese wurden alle mit pinkfarbenen Beifänger gefangen.
Versuche mit anderen Farben brachte leider keinen Fisch.
Fangmeldungen von Mefos gingen bis jetzt noch keine ein, obwohl sehr viele Leute am Wasser sind. Wir werden es nun mit ca. 10 Leuten noch einmal probieren.
Die Dorsche werden wir deshalb in Ruhe lassen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (28. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Walter,

Petri zu deinen Fängen. Das klingt ja mehr als ordentlich. Aber das die Dorsche so wählerisch sind, macht die Sache ja nicht leichter, außer man kennt die Farbe...:m

Viel Erfolg dann bei der Mefojagd.

Gruß Martin


----------



## ChrisHH (28. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Multe: Mensch, das ist ja mehr als ordentlich. Fettes Petri#6 Werden ab 23.4. auch für eine Woche auf Langeland sein und im Moment bin ich bei der Köderzusammenstellung. Da kommt so eine Meldung ja direkt richtig. Von den Gulps gibts ja so einiges - welche hast du denn da konkret benutzt ? Minnows, Minnow Grub, Jerk Shad??? Und dann auch noch verschiedene Größen... Hast du die auf der Insel gekauft oder sonst ne günstige Quelle? Vielen Dank für die Hilfe#h


----------



## Multe (28. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Heute war mal wieder nichts mit den Mefos. Keiner hatte einen Biss.
@ChrisHH wir hatten die GULP Minnows Grub. Aber es ist egal, die Dinger müssen nur pinkfarben sein. 
Übrigens, die Dorsche hatten wir alle in einer Tiefe von 20-22m.
Gruß Multe


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (28. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Multe,

welche Jigköpfe nimmst du denn? Oder montierst du die einfach nur als Beifänger und trotzdem ein Pilker als Gewicht?

Danke und weiter viel Erfolg. Aber lass paar drin...#h


----------



## Multe (29. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Die Gulp kommen als Beifänger an einen schwebenden Jigkopf. Da diese Köpfe einfach mehr Spiel haben als die normalen kleinen Bleijigköpfe mit 2-3,5gr.


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (29. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Multe

Vielen Dank für die Info. Wie lange bist denn noch auf der Insel? Dann hast du sicher nächster Woche noch brandaktuelle Tipps....:q


----------



## carlsberg (29. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

HI Multe das hört sich ja sehr gut an. Hoffe die fänge bleiben so, kräftiges Petri Heil


----------



## Multe (30. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jungs, heute bekommt ihr keine Fangzahlen von GESTERN, sonst habe ich euch hier HEUTE noch alle auf dem Hals hängen. Nur soviel - es war gigantisch.
@ KielerSprotte85, es geht am Samstag wieder zurück. Gestern hatten wir alle Fische direkt vor dem gelben Turm bei 24m.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (30. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das hört sich doch ganz gut an, was man da von den Fängen hört, zumindest bei den Leo`s. Die Mefos werden bestimmt aber auch bald mehr Fresslaune bekommen.

Ich muss noch 3 Wochen warten, aber die nervosität steigt stündlich. 

Zu allem Elend ist jetzt auch noch der Anlasser meines Aussenborder futsch. Aber es beiben ja noch ein paar Tage und bis zum 19.04 ist meine kleine Rana sicherlich startklar. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (30. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Multe,

das grenzt ja an Körperverletzung.......

Freut mich für Euch und dickes Petri. Dann kommen die Leos ja langsam in Wallung....gut so!!

Geht die Wassertemperatur langsam nach oben??

Viel Erfolg und schöne Tage noch....


----------



## Chris19 (30. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mahlzeit, 

ich hab gerade mit Multe telefoniert. Die stehen etwas südlich des gelben Turms auf 20 Meter und ziehen Fisch auf Fisch....Alles so 70-80er...da müsste man beamen können:c Er wird später berichten nach dem Abendessen:m

Heutiger Topköder: Sandaal Immitat am Bleikopf


----------



## Stefan W. (30. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Multe,

das mit den Fängen hört sich ja sehr gut an. Ab Samstag
werde ich zusammen mit Speedi 1 Woche auf der Insel sein,
dann wollen wir mal hoffen, das die Leos nächste Woche
auch noch so in Beißlaune sind und das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Greenhorn (30. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Jungs, heute bekommt ihr keine Fangzahlen von GESTERN, sonst habe ich euch hier HEUTE noch alle auf dem Hals hängen. Nur soviel - es war gigantisch.
> @ KielerSprotte85, es geht am Samstag wieder zurück. Gestern hatten wir alle Fische direkt vor dem gelben Turm bei 24m.
> Gruß Multe


 
Moin Multe,
ich will es fast gar nicht hören |bigeyes, Du machst uns verrückt...
Alleine die Meldung von den 44 Fischen zu zweit in 2 Stunden, alle zwischen 60 und 80... seid froh, dass ihr Euch bei den 150kg keinen Bruch gehoben habt... ;-) 
Was soll denn nun bloß noch kommen?
Gruß
Greenhorn


----------



## Zorni (30. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

moin und hallo,

das hört sich ja wirklich vielversprechend an.

@ multe, lass uns auch noch ein paar dorsche übrig,
wir sind ab 16.04. oben.

wenn ich diese meldungen höre, kann ich es kaum noch abwarten.

gruß und weiterhin ein dickes petri

zorni#h


----------



## carlsberg (30. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich könnte Heulen muss noch bis JUNI warten. Ich könnte jetzt schon Fahren .Petri Heil euch da oben .


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (30. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Man noch 9 Tage...#q

Das juckt in den Fingern, täglich verfolgt man den Wetterbericht und liest aufgeregt im Board!!  Die Fangmeldungen stimmen mich ja mehr als optimistisch...|supergri


----------



## Kössi (30. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Multe,
ich kann es schon so kaum abwarten. Bis 9.4. sinds nur noch 10 Tage, aber nach deinen Äußerungen sind es noch gefühlte 10 Monate.:c Bin total heiß auf Tipps und Infos! Wie kalt ist denn das Wasser inzwischen? Kössi


----------



## Multe (31. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jungs, klappt hier nicht so ganz mit dem Net.
Gestern kam es noch schlimmer. Nach 3Std. waren wir schon wieder im Hafen.
@Kösse, die Oberflächentemp. beträgt 5,7C°
Mehr Infos gibt es am Sonntag
Gruß Multe


----------



## buttweisser (31. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Die Gulp kommen als Beifänger an einen schwebenden Jigkopf. Da diese Köpfe einfach mehr Spiel haben als die normalen kleinen Bleijigköpfe mit 2-3,5gr.



Hallo Multe,
erklär mir mal bitte,bitte, wie Du die schwebenden Jigköpfe montierst. Ich hab das vor Jahren schon probiert und die Dinger einfach weggeschmissen, weil sie sich immer mit dem Vorfach verdreht haben. Seitdem nehme ich nur Jigs zwischen 2 und 7 Gramm. Ich angle immer mit einem Seitenarm von 25-35cm Länge an einer Rotationsperle, damit der Jig "schön" spielen kann. Für die "Schweber" ist das einfach zu lang. Wenn ich einen kurzen Seitenarm (10cm) nehme würde , um die Verdallung zu vermeiden, nützt der "Schweber" gar nichts, da durch den kurzen Arm das Spiel sowieso eingeschränkt ist.

Viele Grüße 
Uwe

P.S.
Am 17.04 gehts mit Allans Long Island wieder raus und dann noch Brandungsangeln, mit der Fliege auf Mefos, und die Ruhe auf LL usw., ich kanns kaum noch erwarten.


----------



## seiman (31. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,

Oha, bei den ganzen Fangberichten befürchte ich, mit meinem Beitrag nun eher zu nerven . Wollte aber nochmal Danke für die beiden Antworten zum Thema Lohals sagen#h. Auch wenn ich dadurch leider nicht viel schlauer geworden bin, zumindestens was die Fanggründe im Norden anbelangt.|bigeyes Scheinbar gibts da wohl wirklich wenige Erfahrungen...
Wie siehts denn mit der Bootsvermietung aus? Muss man sich über Ostern bei IBI eins vorbestellen oder gibt es auch andere gute Verleiher in Spodsbjerg?
Und bis Mitte April wird das Küstensilber auch in Langeland aktiv, da bin ich mir sicher. Hier in der Flensburger Förde kann kann man momentan nicht meckern :k Auch wenn noch nen paar Absteiger dabei sind... Nichts desto trotz immer gut für nen Zwischenstopp, falls Ihr euch in den nächsten Tage nach LL auf machen solltet #6

Besten Gruß und dickes Petri!|wavey:


----------



## carlsberg (31. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

HI seiman

 Leider kann ich dir auch nicht viel mehr info`s über Lohals geben. Seitdem ich nach LL fahre geht es für mich nach Spodsbjerg . IBI ist der größte in Spodsbjerg ,da gibt aber  noch ein vermieter www.tonsor.dk leider kenne ich die Boote nicht von ihm. Ich miete immer bei Nikolay IBI mein Boot sind super zuverlässig und bei problemen ist er immer für einen da kann ich nur emphelen. Für eine reservierung würde ich raten oder einfach mal anrufen und fragen wieviele Boote noch frei sind da es bis ostern nicht mehr lange hin ist .


----------



## Stefan W. (31. März 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo seimann.

Bei Fiskeri - Angeln ( ehemals Ole Dehn ) kannst du auch
Boote mieten. Einfach mal anrufen.

Hier ist der Link, da steht auch schon einiges drin.

http://www.fiskeriogangeln.dk/


----------



## Kössi (1. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Multe,
welche Größe Gulp fischt ihr??? Brauche dringend Antwort, vielleicht kann ich dann noch welche bis zum WE bestellen! Kössi


----------



## Kössi (2. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Noch eine Frage an alle,
 wie hältert ihr euren Fang? Wir nehmen uns Mörtelkästen mit um die Boote nicht einzusauen. In Bagenkop hatten wir die roten 7m Dieselboote die zwar langsam aber sicher waren und da war in der Mitte des Bootes eine Wasserdurchströmte Fischkiste in der die Dorsche den ganzen Tag frisch gehältert waren.  Gruß Kössi


----------



## buttweisser (2. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Kössi,
Mörtelkisten nehmen fast alle.

Gruß uwe


----------



## Kössi (3. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi buttweisser, ich weiß, aber ich dachte jemand hat einen Tipp den Fang irgenwie frischer zu halten, denn wenn du schon um 8 Uhr erste Fische fängst sind die gegen 14°° nicht mehr so frisch. Wir sind halt bemüht den Fisch immer wieder mit Frischwasser zu spülen. Gut wir fahren meist Ende März Anfang April, da sind dann die Temperaturen noch nicht so hoch, im Sommer siehts da schon anders aus. Deckt jemand die Fisch ab?


----------



## Multe (3. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Kössi, ich habe unten in meiner Kiste ein 5cm hohes Stück Rasengitter damit die Dorsche nicht im eigenen Saft liegen.
Im Sommer habe ich einen Milchkanister mit Salzwasser eingefroren und zusätzlich noch ein nasses Handtuch über der Kiste liegen.
So bleiben die Dorsche schön kühl. Da wir in der Regel nur um die 2 Std. auf dem wasser sind, macht das den Fischen nichts aus.
Man sollte aber die Dorsche sofort kehlen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (3. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Kössi!
Wir nehmen immer eine große Kühlbox mit an Bord. (ca 70ltr)
Direkt nach dem Fang kehlen wir den Fisch und bevor wir zur nächsten Drift umsetzen nehmen wir ihn aus, danach kommt er in die Kühlbox. 
In der box haben wir Kühlakkus, auf denen liegen Handtücher und auf den Fisch legen wir dann noch nasse Handtücher. 
Wenn der Fisch dort zu lange drinne liegt sind die ersten später beim filetieren schon leicht angefroren. Aber frisch.
Wir waren auch mal mitten im Sommer zur mittagszeit draußen und haben in kürzester Zeit gut Dorsch gefangen, denn wir auch nur in einen Mörtelkasten gelegt haben. Der Geruch der aus dem Mörtelkasten nach kurzer Zeit kam war nicht gerade appetitlich. Seitdem nur noch mit großer Kühlbox und es gab keine Probleme mehr.

Wir müßen leider noch bis zum 9.7 warten.
Wünsche euch allen ein großes Petri Heil


----------



## Kössi (3. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe, wie groß ware eure Gulp Minnows? Hast die Frage ev.überlesen?
 Gruß Kössi


----------



## ChrisHH (3. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Kössi, da Multe mir geantwortet hatte, dass es die Minnow Grubs waren, geh ich mal stark davon aus, dass es die 3 inch waren, 2 inch sind warhrscheinlich wohl ein bisschen klein. Allerdings seh ich die nirgends in pink sondern nur weiß oder chartreuse, auch auf der Berkley-Seite.


----------



## Multe (3. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Kössi, sorry, die Teile hatten 3 Inch und waren GULP SALTWATER ( im Beutel )
Was ChrisHH meint sind die GULP ALIVE und die gibt es im Eimer nur in diesen beiden Farben.
Gruß Multe

Bericht über die zweieinhalb Wochen kommt später


----------



## Kössi (3. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ChrisHH, 
in der Bucht gibt es die  7,5 cm in Pink für 11,99  15 Stück.


----------



## ChrisHH (3. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey danke für die Aufklärung und die Shoppingtipps. Und jetzt wart ich gespannt, wie alle anderen bald-Langeland-Fahrer, auf Multes Bericht!|bigeyes


----------



## Multe (3. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So, nun ist alles vom Salz befreit und die Ruten sind wieder neu gewachst und die Rollen gefettet und geölt.
Nur das viele Kleinzeug muss wieder an seinen Platz und ein paar Vorfächer erneuert werden, dann könnte theoretisch die nächste Tour starten.
Ganz am Anfang muss ich mal etwas loswerden.
Vielleicht werden mich jetzt einige erschlagen - aber es muss sein.
Etliche fahren mit dem Boot einen Platz an und sind Sekunden später schon wieder verschwunden obwohl das Nachbarboot einen Dorsch nach dem anderen zieht.
Ich frage mich immer - wollen die bootfahren oder angeln ??
Aber am Abend wird dann im Hafen gemeckert.
Wenn ich doch sehe, das Fische gefangen werden, so stelle ich mich doch in respektvollem Abstand daneben.
Auch fischen einfach sehr viele Angler viel zu schwer. Auch wenn starker Wind ist, muss das nicht heissen, das die Strömung auch sehr hart ist. Es kommt schon vor, das die Strömung gegen den Wind läuft und man praktisch auf der Stelle steht.
Das Hauptproblem ist aber bei vielen das Vorfach. Wir fischen ein ganz einfaches Vorfach mit Rotation Bead und einem Beifänger.
Der Jigkopf des Beifängers sollte 3-4 Gr. nicht überschreiten. ( keine 50 Gr. oder mehr )
Sehr gut sind auch die schwebenden Köpfe oder man benutzt nur einen großen Einzelhaken der Größe 4/0 oder 5/0 mit 4 Inch langem Twisterschwanz bestückt.

Vom 17.3. - 25.3. war fast keine Strömung dafür aber sehr starker Wind von West. An den ersten beiden Tagen hatten wir es sehr schwer einen Dorsch zu fangen, da keine Strömung war und die Dorsche nicht beissen wollten. Ab 20. 3. hatten wir dann täglich so 20 - 30  schöne Dorsche am Haken aber auch sehr viele Aussteiger. Alle Fische hingen ganz knapp vorne an der Lippe.
Ab dem 26.3. ging dann der Wind nach unten ( immer noch keine Strömung ) und meine Frau kam dann auf die Idee, mal GULP  an den Haken zu machen.
So waren wir dann noch am 27, 29. und 30. mit dem Boot draussen.
Das war wirklich wie in alten Zeiten.
Andere Angler haben in dieser Woche z.teil auch sehr gut gefangen.
Eine 7 - köpfige Gruppe war das erste mal auf LL und hatten  am Freitag 120 schöne große Dorsche.
Man kann also sagen, Dorsche in guter Größe sind wieder vorhanden und die Kleindorsche der letzten Jahre gut abgewachsen.
Nur mit den Mefos wollte es nicht klappen. In der ersten Woche waren stellenweise noch Schneereste und die Temp. gingen Nachts immer in den Minusbereich. Auch tagsüber wurde es nicht sonderlich warm.
Die Angler, die jetzt hoch fahren, haben mit Sicherheit größere Chancen schöne Mefos zu fangen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Ines (3. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht.

Überrascht hat mich ja eure gute Erfahrung mit den pinken Gulp-Minnows. Ich hatte eine solche Tüte jahrelang mit dabei, immer mal wieder probiert, nie was gefangen. Ich glaube, die restlichen pinken Gulps habe ich neulich weggeschmissen.
Oder habt ihr mit den Dingern aus dem Glas gefangen?


----------



## Michael Horn (3. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen, 

vor längere Zeit habe ich hier gesagt, dass ich mehrere XXLJigköpfe vom Pilkmaxx geordert habe (das sind die, die Multe entworfen hat). Am Wochenende habe ich sie endlich bekommen. Wer welche braucht, kann sich bei mir melden. Den genauen Preis muss ich noch erfragen.

@Multe: ich hoffe, es sind noch ein paar Leo``s für uns da. Petri zu den Fängen. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (3. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Ines, die Gulps jetzt waren die aus dem Beutel (*Gulp Saltwater*). Aber wir haben auch schon sehr gut mit den Teilen aus dem Eimer gefangen         *( Gulp ALIVE )* 
Besonders im Sommer, wenn die Dorsche Krebse fressen sind die PEELER CRAB und die CRAW unschlagbar.
Diese GULP Teile fangen besonders gut bei keiner oder sehr schwacher Strömung.
Bei stärkerer Strömung kann man mit normalen Gummis fischen, denn da bringen die GULP nicht mehr Fisch.
@ Michael, natürlich haben wir dir noch genug Dorsche im Wasser gealssen. Wir haben extra die letzten Tage nicht meht auf Dorsch geangelt.
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (3. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Michael wenn du den preis erfahren hast meld dich bei mir nochmal. denke das ich 3-4 stück nehmen würde. 

Hat jemand von euch schon die neuen joker lure getestet???

würde mich intressieren ob die teile auch am seitenarm funzen würden?? jemand eine meinung dazu


----------



## Multe (3. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg die Joker Lures kann man zum Dorschangeln nicht nehmen. Das klappt nicht, da sich die Teile ja vorwärts bewegen und der Seitenarm dafür einfach zu kurz ist.
Hatte das auch schon damals mit Flying Lure probiert.
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (3. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Multe endlich mal ein bericht von LL :m scheint ja noch nicht viel los zu sein da oben bei so wenig berichten hier . bei thomas ist auch noch kein bild drin vom fisch der woche. das mit dem joker lure habe ich mir schon fast gedacht,da werden die pilk bewegung zu schnell sein. wan geht es das nächste mal nach LL ??


----------



## Multe (3. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, bin erst vom 20.8. bis 10.9. wieder auf der Insel
Gruß Multe


----------



## buttweisser (4. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe,

erst mal Glückwunsch zu Euren guten Fängen. Ich hatte Dich schon mal gefragt, wie Du die schwebenden Jigköpfe montierst ohne das diese sich im Vorfach verdrallen. Vielleicht hast Du es überlesen (steht auf Seite 39). Wäre schön, wenn Du mir antworten könntest. Und wie sieht es mit den Algen aus, findet man Strandabschnitte ohne diese Biester oder ist alles in der Farbe kaffeebraun?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Chefonkel (4. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So, die Ungeduld steigt, für mich dauert´s noch einige Wochen bis zum Urlaub auf LL...

Wer noch einen Fahrbahren Untersatz für´s Wasser braucht, kann hier Eigner unseres Bootes werden, wir werden uns vergrößern!

Petri für die neue Saison (mit Thunfisch in der Ostsee?) wünscht

Arved


----------



## carlsberg (4. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Multe bin schon im juni oben auf LL,hätte mich gerne mal mit dir auf eine kaltschale im hafen getroffen. da werden wir wohl auch nix dran ändern können. aber ich werde mal versuchen live von der ostsee zu berichten, mal schaun ob das irgendwie funktioniert


----------



## Multe (5. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej buttweisser, sorry, habe doch wirklich überlesen.
Also, ich knote den schwebenden Jigkopf an ein ca. 20cm langes Stück Mono und die andere Seite kommt ans Rotation - Bead.
Meine Köpfe habe einen Durchmesser von 6mm und mit denen hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Ich benutze auch viel die nachleuchtenden Kunststoffköpfe in dieser Größe und auch mit denen gabs noch nie Probleme.
Das Problem mit den brauen Algen dürfte sich erledigt haben, denn die sterben bei +7 C° Wassertemp. sowieso ab und das Wasser war ja nur an einigen Stellen etwas trüb.

@ Carlsberg, das mit dem Bierchen schaffen wir auch noch.
Gruß Multe


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (5. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo in die Runde,

noch 3 Tage und den Rest von heute!!!:vik:

Die Vorfreude ist greifbar...endlich mal raus aus dem Office und ab auf See!! Es gab ja länger keine Bilder von Fängen o.ä. Ich hoffe ich kann am 16.04. mit paar Bilder Eure Aufmerksamkeit erregen...:q

Bis wieviel Wind kann man eigentlich raus? Westwind war immer besser als Ostwind oder? Werd wohl eine Limbo 520 mieten...
Da ich nicht der größte Seebär bin, würde ich nicht bis ans Maximum gehen...sonst..|krank:....


----------



## Multe (5. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej KielerSprotte85, am Samstag und Sonnteg meldet DMI im Moment noch 5 bzw. 6m/sec und da hast du bestimmt keine Probleme mit dem Rausfahren.
Sobald sich jedoch Schaumköpfe auf den Wellen bilden, sollte man schon Richtung Hafen fahren.
Mit dem 520er Limbo bist du gut bedient, denn wenn du gegen die Wellen fahren musst, bleibst du wenigstens trocken.
Höher als Windstärke 4 ist es nicht ratsam aus dem Hafen zu fahren.
Es sei denn, es ist glatter Westwind in Spodsbjerg, da kannst du event. noch vor dem gelben Turm auf Platte gehen. Aber VORSICHT !!!
Die Fische sind es nicht wert, das man bei jedem Wetter etwas riskiert.
Gruß Multe


----------



## matthias_other1 (5. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> So, nun ist alles vom Salz befreit und die Ruten sind wieder neu gewachst und die Rollen gefettet und geölt.
> Nur das viele Kleinzeug muss wieder an seinen Platz und ein paar Vorfächer erneuert werden, dann könnte theoretisch die nächste Tour starten.
> Ganz am Anfang muss ich mal etwas loswerden.
> Vielleicht werden mich jetzt einige erschlagen - aber es muss sein.
> ...


 
Mal ne Frage ,

wie stark wählst du denn die Schnur für den Beifänger ?


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (5. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Walter,

danke für deine Erklärungen. Wir werden sicher nix riskieren. Komm zwar ausm Norden, aber mit der Seetüchtigkeit ist es nicht so dolle..|supergri von der gehen wir eh auf Nummer sicher. 1-2 Tage wird der Wind schon was zulassen.

Welche Farben sind denn zur Zeit eigentlich angesagt? Eher ins bläuliche wegen der anstehenden Heringszeit?
Warum stehen die Dorsche eigentlich im Belt so tief? 20m+x und hier an der Küste werden die zur Zeit zwischen 8-12m gefangen....|kopfkrat


----------



## Multe (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wiil keiner nach LL ????
Gestern wurde von einem Holländer ein Dorsch von *110cm Länge* gefangen.
Der Dorsch wog *13,5kg.*
Na, KielerSprotte85, das schaffst du doch auch !!!
Gruß Multe


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Multe,

wenn ich mir das Wetter anschaue, kann man das bis Montag schon mal getrost vergessen, aber dann gehts erstmal in die Brandung und den Mefos an die Schuppen.


----------



## Matze 74 (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Walter #h,

na mein Bester wie geht`s dir denn so ?
Ich wollte dir und deiner Frau auf diesem Wege nur ein herzliches "Petri " zukommen lassen :m,da habt ihr doch ganz ordentlich Leo`s fangen können.
Ich hoffe das für uns Ende September auch noch was vom "Kuchen" übrig bleibt.Es wird von Tag zu Tag schlimmer das hier lesen zu müßen,und selbst nicht dort zu sein :c.
Aber auch unsere Zeit wird noch kommen .
Zur Ablenkung fahre ich in 2 Wochen erstmal für einen Tag nach Kappeln ein paar Silberlinge abgreifen.
Also dann Walter,wollte mich nur mal wieder bei dir melden.
Mach`s gut |wavey:.

LG Matze


----------



## Multe (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@matthias_other1 , für Beifänger und Hauptschnur ( ca.1,2m lang ) nehme ich eine 0,60er Mono.
@KilerSprotte85, wir haben fast alles mit pinkfarbenen Beifänger gefangen. Normal habe ich die silber/gelb/rot Mischung für LL. Das geht immer. Mit blau oder silber kann ich nicht sagen, das es besser läuft - eher schlechter.
Die Dorsche stehen in den letzten Jahren schon immer sehr tief. Es ist schon sehr lange her, das wir die Kerle mal in 4-5m Wassertiefe gefangen haben.
Das wird wohl mit dem Nahrungsangebot zu tun haben. die Heringe im Belt stehe ja auch tief.
Für Samstag und Sonntag dürfte die Windstärke doch passen. 
@Matze, danke dir . Aber wenn du schon nach Kappeln fährst, so kannst du doch auch nach LL und den Holländern mal zeigen wie man die dicken Dorsche fängt.
Ich frage mich eigentlich schon immer warum nur die Holländer die DICKEN fangen.
Die fangen ja nicht nur einen von der Sorte, sondern haben die ganze Kiste voll.

Gruß Multe


----------



## buttweisser (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej buttweisser, sorry, habe doch wirklich überlesen.
> Also, ich knote den schwebenden Jigkopf an ein ca. 20cm langes Stück Mono und die andere Seite kommt ans Rotation - Bead.
> Meine Köpfe habe einen Durchmesser von 6mm und mit denen hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Ich benutze auch viel die nachleuchtenden Kunststoffköpfe in dieser Größe und auch mit denen gabs noch nie Probleme.
> Das Problem mit den brauen Algen dürfte sich erledigt haben, denn die sterben bei +7 C° Wassertemp. sowieso ab und das Wasser war ja nur an einigen Stellen etwas trüb.
> ...



Hallo Multe,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Ich fische ähnlich wie Du, nur mein Seitenarm ist fast immer länger als 20cm. Ich fische fast immer um die 30-35cm, wenns schwierig wird auch mal 45cm. Dann nehme ich auch sehr oft relativ "dünnes" Mono als Vorfach, also 30er mit 7kg Tragkraft.
Das ist wahrscheinlich der Grund fürs vertüdeln. Ich werde mir für die Schweber mal einen etwas kräftigeren und 20cm langen Seitenarm basteln.

Und jetzt kann ich LL kaum noch erwarten nächsten Freitag (15.04.) abend gehts los. Die leichte Pilkrute, das Brandungsgeschirr und die Fliegenrute warten schon auf ihren Einsatz. Ich höre schon die Brandung rauschen und das Ferienhaus in Fredmose ruft auch ständig nach mir.

P.S.
Du hast mal geschrieben, daß einige Angler sich in die Nähe Deines Bootes legen, weil sie sehen hier wird gefangen und schon nach kurzer Zeit den Platz wechseln, weil sie trotzdem nichts fangen und wieder Platzwechsel und wieder.... Abends kommen die dann frustriert in den Hafen und schimpfen auf Gott und die Welt, weil sie nur wenig Fisch in der Kiste haben.

Ich denke die verlassen Deine Nähe gerade, weil Sie weniger fangen als Du und sich deswegen schämen, anstatt zu fragen was sie falsch machen. Der Grund ist oft, viele Angler pilken immer noch zu schwer und experimentieren wenig mit Farben (immer nur japanrot). Das fängt bei schweren Ruten und Rollen an und hört bei 150g Pilkern in 20m Wassertiefe und 0 Drift auf.

Ich möchte hier keinen "Pilkangler" beleidigen, aber denkt mal über folgenden Satz nach: "Pilken ist reine Kopfsache."

D.h., man muß sich Gedanken machen und diese auch umsetzen, um erfolgreich zu fischen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Multe

laut DMI hat sich der Wind im Gegensatz zu gestern leicht gestärkt auf 6m/s bzw 7m/s, Montag dann volle Hütte mit bis 11m/s...#q Gut das ich im Vorfeld das Boot nicht ne Woche gebucht hab.

So, heut beim örtlichen Dealer noch paar Jigköpfe holen und dann ist alles beisammen...


----------



## Multe (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@buttweiser, das Problem ist von ganz anderer Natur, denke ich. Es liegt daran, das ich eine Frau an Bord habe die verdammt gut angeln kann und das können viele nicht begreifen. Auch von einer Frau gute Tipps annehmen ist für viele unmöglich.
Das ist aber nur dann so, wenn Männergruppen unterwegs sind.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Matze 74 (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Matze, danke dir . Aber wenn du schon nach Kappeln fährst, so kannst du  doch auch nach LL und den Holländern mal zeigen wie man die dicken  Dorsche fängt.

Hej Walter,
das würde ich liebend gerne machen,das glaub mal.Anbieten würde es sich ja,da ich ja die halbe Strecke von hier aus nach LL schon ungefähr hinter mir hätte.Aber für einen Tag lohnt sich das Ganze leider nicht :c.
Tja das mit unseren lieben oranje Nachbarn is schon seltsam #c,die müßen irgendetwas von den Dorschen wissen was uns noch verborgen ist,aber irgendwann fällt jedes Geheimnis.
Spätestens wenn wir sie "Kielholen" :m werden sie reden.
Also dann mach`s gut mein Freund,wir hören bzw. lesen voneinander.

LG Matze #h


----------



## carlsberg (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Männers da wir dieses jahr mit 5 pers. nach LL fahre gibt es halt leichten platz mangel an board des autos. daher muss ich jetzt mal eine ganz doofe frage stellen jeder kennt ja die aufback brötchen von discounter . bekomme ich die brötchen auch auf LL??#c|kopfkrat habe leider letztes jahr nicht drauf geachtet als ich dort oben einkaufen war 
Sorry für die blöde frage#q


----------



## Multe (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Carlsberg, ja sicher bekommst du solche Brötchen. Sollte sie der Laden in Spodsbjerg nicht habe, so bekommst du sie auf alle Fälle im Super Brugsen in Rudkøbing. Dis haben sogat die guten von HATTING.
Wünsche euch einen sehr guten Fang.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Robbaz (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> So, nun ist alles vom Salz befreit und die Ruten sind wieder neu gewachst und die Rollen gefettet und geölt.
> Nur das viele Kleinzeug muss wieder an seinen Platz und ein paar Vorfächer erneuert werden, dann könnte theoretisch die nächste Tour starten.
> Ganz am Anfang muss ich mal etwas loswerden.
> Vielleicht werden mich jetzt einige erschlagen - aber es muss sein.
> ...



Hi Multe.

DAs zu lesen steigert auf jeden Fall noch die Vorfreude. Welches waren bei euch die erfolgreichen plätze dieses Jahr? 

Danke für einen Tip,
Armin


----------



## Multe (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Robbaz, südlich vom gelben Turm bei einer Wassertiefe von 23m
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

danke für die schnelle antwort hast du auch den ungefähren preis nicht das da eine tüte 5 euro kostet


----------



## Nick*Rivers (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten Abend die Herren, was für schöne Aussichten für mein ersten Langelandtrip. Ich bin ab diesen Freitag ab ca. 15h in Fredmose. Ich habe alles dabei, Brandungsruten, Fliegenpeitsche, Spinnrute und natürlich mein Bootsequipment. Wenn ich eure Berichte lese, speziell die von Multe werde ich schon ganz nervös.Riesendorsche! Ich war in den vergangenen Jahren immer auf Bornholm, aber dieses Jahr wollte ich mal wo anders hin. Vor allem, weil auf Bornholm die Brandungsangelei(keine Wattwürmer) etwas schwieriger ist. Aber die Meerforellen sind dort der Hammer. Ein paar kleine Fragen habe ich aber, die ihr vielleicht beantworten könnt. Muss ich mir vorab ein Boot reservieren, da ich Samstag und Sonntag den Holländern die Dorsche streitig machen möchte? Oder bekomme ich bei z.B IBI ohne Probleme für 4 Personen ein Boot gemietet? Welchen Bootstyp könnt ihr empfehlen? Die Brandungsangelei soll aber auch nicht zu kurz kommen. Frage mich nur, wo ich mich am besten bei Westwind niederlassen sollte? Dovns Klint? Wird überhaupt schon vom Ufer gefangen? An unserer Küste geht  seit April die Post ab. Vorab herzlichen Dank für die Infos. Mein Bericht folgt


----------



## carlsberg (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi Nick Rivers  ich würde dir raten einfach mal vorher bei IBI anrufen. und frag wie es aussieht mit den booten welche frei sind ,achte auf das wetter  so wie oben schon steht wird sturm übers wochenende erwartet.würde dir raten boot nr 13 uttern 560 mr für 125,00 oder boot nr 6 limbo 520 für 115 pro tag. ist halt schon was feines wenn man beim fahren nicht nass wird. ausser es ist ententeich wetter dann gehen natürlich auch die offenen boote. nach den brandungstellen würde ich vor ort bei thomas (angelcentrum.dk) vorbei schaun, ist direkt in spodsbjerg ca 200 m vom hafen entfernt. er wird dir schon sagen wo ihr hin müsst.


----------



## Spedi123 (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eigentlich schon immer warum nur die Holländer die DICKEN fangen.
> Die fangen ja nicht nur einen von der Sorte, sondern haben die ganze Kiste voll.
> 
> Gruß Multe


 
Werde den Holländern morgen früh im Hafen mal die Angelkiste klauen und analysieren....


----------



## worker_one (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Robbaz, südlich vom gelben Turm bei einer Wassertiefe von 23m
> Gruß Multe



Der, der direkt vor Spodsbjerg liegt??


----------



## Spedi123 (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



worker_one schrieb:


> Der, der direkt vor Spodsbjerg liegt??


 
Genau der...! Und selbst heute bei 5 Windstärken aus Südwest noch zu erreichen. Fangtiefe aktuell zwischen 19 und 21m.


----------



## carlsberg (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Genau dieser worker one es gibt nur den einen gelben turm :m5 min mit dem boot und schon kann es los gehen mit angeln


----------



## Multe (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@carlsberg, kann dir leider nicht sagen wieviel die Brötchen kosten, hole meine immer täglich frisch vom Bäcker.
Gruß Multe


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (6. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Nick*Rivers,

ich hoffe du hast schon Kontakt mit Nikolaj aufgenommen...hab heute mit ihm gesprochen, er ist fast ausgebucht am WE. Er hat nur noch sehr wenig Boote und die sind alle offen. Aber laut Windfinder http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/spodsbjerg
sieht es sehr gut aus für Samstag / Sonntag. Danach wird es aber nicht mehr so gemütlich. Ich werde auch gleich den Samstag nutzen. Ausm Auto direkt ins Boot...


----------



## Nick*Rivers (7. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo "Kieler Sprotte", danke für den Hinweis. Das Boot ist gesichert! 
Gibt es noch Neuigkeiten aus der Brandung? Gibt es schon vernünftige Fänge?


----------



## buttweisser (8. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Herren, was für schöne Aussichten für mein ersten Langelandtrip. Ich bin ab diesen Freitag ab ca. 15h in Fredmose. Ich habe alles dabei, Brandungsruten, Fliegenpeitsche, Spinnrute und natürlich mein Bootsequipment. Wenn ich eure Berichte lese, speziell die von Multe werde ich schon ganz nervös.Riesendorsche! Ich war in den vergangenen Jahren immer auf Bornholm, aber dieses Jahr wollte ich mal wo anders hin. Vor allem, weil auf Bornholm die Brandungsangelei(keine Wattwürmer) etwas schwieriger ist. Aber die Meerforellen sind dort der Hammer. Ein paar kleine Fragen habe ich aber, die ihr vielleicht beantworten könnt. Muss ich mir vorab ein Boot reservieren, da ich Samstag und Sonntag den Holländern die Dorsche streitig machen möchte? Oder bekomme ich bei z.B IBI ohne Probleme für 4 Personen ein Boot gemietet? Welchen Bootstyp könnt ihr empfehlen? Die Brandungsangelei soll aber auch nicht zu kurz kommen. Frage mich nur, wo ich mich am besten bei Westwind niederlassen sollte? Dovns Klint? Wird überhaupt schon vom Ufer gefangen? An unserer Küste geht  seit April die Post ab. Vorab herzlichen Dank für die Infos. Mein Bericht folgt



Hallo Nick*Rivers,

ich weiß leider nicht wie stark der Westwind wird. Wenn er im akzeptablen Bereich ist, bist Du mit Vesteregn oder in der Gegen um Bagenkop gut beraten. Wenn er zu stark bläßt kannst Du nach Dovns Klint (viele Hänger) gehen. Hier ist es am Besten Du gehts am Parkplatz gerade herunter und dann ca. 100m nach links, da bist Du etwas geschützter vom Westwind und hast weniger Hänger. Wenn Du auf die Ostseite  von Süd-LL willst, gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Wenn Du dazu Infos brauchst, melde Dich bei mir. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Mootz (8. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir haben immer bei Lunden links runter beim Brandungsangeln gut gefangen.
Sehr erfolgreich auf Plattfische und auch Dorsch war auch der Strand in Ristinge (bei Westwind) vor der Hotelruine parken und dann noch ein Stück den Strand rechts runter wo die Steine am Ufer größer werden. 
Viel Erfolg !!


----------



## shorty 38 (8. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, versucht es mal in Ileböle, Fredmose am Wald oder am Vogensberg. Dort sind dieses Jahr schon schöne Meerforellen gefangen worden. Ferner sind diese Stellen speziel Ileböle super zum Plattfischangeln in der Brandung. Leider sind diese um diese Jahreszeit noch etwas dünn. Gruß Shorty


----------



## buttweisser (8. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Es sind eigentlich immer die weiblichen Plattfische die so dünn vom laichen sind. Die weibl. Fische sind im Frühjahr sowieso geschont und es lohnt sich nicht diese in der Pfanne zu braten. Ihr könnt durchaus Flundern bis ca. 50cm fangen. Aber die sind so dünn wie Klarsichtscheiben von Atemschutzmasken. Also schont die Weibchen und nehmt lieber die kleineren aber dafür dickeren Männchen mit. Ich habe außerdem den Verdacht, daß durch den besseren Dorschbestand die Plattenfänge etwas zurück gehen, weil der Dorsch einfach schneller am Haken ist, wenn er sich in Ufernähe auf Beutezug begibt. Wer dann am Abend 5,6,7..... Dorschdoubletten um die 50-60cm mit Vollgas hereinkurbelt um keinen Hänger zu riskieren der weiß, daß ein "Pilkarm" gegen einen "Kurbelarm" kalter Kaffee ist. Es kann dann dadurch passieren bei nächtlicher Kälte zu schwitzen.


----------



## Zanderman (8. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Es sind eigentlich immer die weiblichen Plattfische die so dünn vom laichen sind. Die weibl. Fische sind im Frühjahr sowieso geschont und es lohnt sich nicht diese in der Pfanne zu braten. Ihr könnt durchaus Flundern bis ca. 50cm fangen. Aber die sind so dünn wie Klarsichtscheiben von Atemschutzmasken. Also schont die Weibchen
> 
> _*Moin Boardies#h,
> selbst im Mai und bis Mitte Juni  sind die Platten oft nur als Röntgenbild zu betrachten (Haltet sie mal
> ...


----------



## Zorni (9. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ zanderman

welchen treibstoff meinst du?????#g

gruß

zorni


----------



## Multe (9. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Zorni, diesen Treibstoff den du meinst, der kostet auch nicht mehr wenn du nach den Angeboten schaust. Aktuell sollte man jetzt von Tuborg das Påske Bryg - *Kylle - Kylle* probieren. Das ist ein Osterbier. 
Solltest du den anderen Treibstoff meinen, so muss ich dir sagen - das Bezin war billiger als bei uns.
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (10. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi leute danke für die ganze info`s :m 
nix los auf LL keiner der mal berichten möchte ???


----------



## ChrisHH (10. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Multe
bei den ganzen Dorschen, die du und deine Frau im März erwischen konntest, hab ihr doch bestimmt auch mal geguckt, was die so gefressen hatten, oder? Krabben, Hering oder was anderes|kopfkrat?


----------



## Multe (10. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej ChrisHH, fast alle Dorsche, bis auf gaaaanz wenige, waren total leer und die paar hatten Spierlinge im Magen und nur einer einen Krebs.
Gruß Multe


----------



## dorschkillercr (10. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi

war vom 02.04-09.04 auf LL,wetter besch.....,wind nebel.
große hatte ich keine,aber die 60er-80er sehr viele voller
laich,und sonst alle voll mit krebsen und teilweise schon heringe

gruß dorschkillercr


----------



## Multe (10. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Finde ich irgendwie merkwürdig, denn alle unsere Dorsche und auch die der Anderen hatten alle abgelaicht.


----------



## dorschkillercr (10. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi multe

ich träume doch nicht.


----------



## Multe (10. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej dorschkillercr, nein sagt ja auch keiner. Vielleicht warst du nur an einer anderen Stelle oder hast an einer andren Tiefe gefischt wo die Kerle noch nicht abgelaicht hatten. 
Gruß Multe


----------



## dorschkillercr (10. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi multe
ok.
wir waren in spodsbjerg und fischten südöstlich der gelben tonne.war ja beinahe die ganze woche die selbe drifft

gruß dorschkillercr


----------



## Teletommi (10. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

War vom 2.4 da bis 9.4 und kann sagen das wir von Bagenkop aus nur 2 Tage angeln fahren konnten, wegen dem Wind sind wir dann auf den Forellenteich in Humble ausgewichen was 0 Erfolg gebracht hat. Soll die Woche jetzt auch nicht besser sein. Der Wind war wirklich heftig.

Aber die 2 Tage gabs richtig guten Fisch um die 70 cm grosse Viecher. Man sollte noch sagen das die Drift sehr gross ist so das man selbst manchmal mit 150 Gramm nicht nach unten kam. Gefangen wurde bei 18-25 m.

Die Farbe der Saison ist wohl lila. Hatte ein Vorfachsystem mit lila Heringaimitaten. Die Fische sind drauf gegangen wie sonstwas, hatte bis zum Verlust nur Arbeit beim pumpen.


----------



## Stefan W. (10. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey leute,

war auch mit Speedi zusammen vom 02. bis 09.04. in 
Spodsbjerg. Wir konnten 3,5 Tage mit dem Boot los.
Gefangen haben wir Dorsche bis 70 cm. Mitgenommen
haben wir sie erst ab 50. Die Dorsche waren sehr dick-
fleischig und die meisten hatten leere Mägen. Wir hatten 
auch ein paar die noch Laich drin hatten, waren aber nur 
ganz wenige. Gefangen haben wir auf Tiefen zwischen 15
und 25 m. Die meisten haben wir in Tiefen von 18-21 m 
gefangen. Fisch steht reichlich vor Spodsbjerg. Wir hatten
sehr viele Fische zwischen 40 und 50 cm. Ganz egal wo 
man an der Kante angehaltenhat, fast überall haben wir
Fisch gefangen. Köder waren Gummifisch, Twister und Pilker,
es war egal, die haben auf fast alles gebissen, wenn man
beim Gummiangeln die richtigen Farben hatte.


----------



## Zanderman (10. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



dorschkillercr schrieb:


> hi multe
> ok.
> wir waren in spodsbjerg und fischten südöstlich der gelben tonne.war ja beinahe die ganze woche die selbe drifft
> gruß dorschkillercr



_*Hej dorschkillercr*_#h,
südlich gelber Turm ist ja ein riesiges Gebiet.Wir hatten ja Mitte März schon keine Laichdorsche mehr vorgefunden. Aber wir haben ja definitiv auch nur in Tiefen >18 m bis 35 m gefangen, deshalb würde es mich mal interessieren, ob ihr vielleicht auch flacher gefischt habt und falls ja, ob es sein kann. das ihr die Laichdorsche dort erwischt habt. Vielleicht ist Dir auch ja auch bei der Färbung der Fische was aufgefallen?-
Letzte Frage, vom Laichdorsch völlig unabhängig: Habt ihr auch mit dem Driftsack gearbeitet, bzw, hat es euch was gebracht? 
Gruß aus dem Pott
michael


----------



## Zanderman (10. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



dorschkillercr schrieb:


> hi multe
> ok.
> wir waren in spodsbjerg und fischten südöstlich der gelben tonne.war ja beinahe die ganze woche die selbe drifft
> 
> gruß dorschkillercr





Zorni schrieb:


> @ zanderman
> 
> welchen treibstoff meinst du?????#g
> 
> ...



_*@zorni #h*_
ich hoffe das Multes  Antwort bereits alles abgedeckt hat.-Es ist ja tatsächlich so, dass man früher durch die unterschiedliche Besteuerung genötigt war mehr oder weniger alles an Verbrauchsgütern mitzuschleppen. Unterschiede bis 300% waren nicht unwahrscheinlich. Das sieht heute erheblich anders aus.
Auch bei Treibstoff aus Fässern und nach dänischem Reinheitsgebot:q
Gruß
michael


----------



## dorschkillercr (11. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi zandermann,

unsere driften gingen von der kante am gelben turm 20m
südöstlich quer über die fahrrinne bis 40m dann wieder aufsteigend bis 18m an der kleinen orangenen boje der  2. fahrrinne.die meisten dorsche um 7ocm hatten laich und waren auffällig hell.
den drifftsack hatte ich nur als balast dabei,denn wir kamen mit 125g pilker und einen beifänger beide in japanrot ganz gut zurecht. 
es war tatsächlich nur ein kurzer angelausflug,denn nebel und wind waren die herren auf see.  da biste trotz schwimmanzug,rettungsweste und gps machtlos. #h

mfg dorschkillercr


----------



## Zanderman (11. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



dorschkillercr schrieb:


> hi zandermann,
> 
> unsere driften gingen von der kante am gelben turm 20m
> südöstlich quer über die fahrrinne bis 40m dann wieder aufsteigend bis 18m an der kleinen orangenen boje der  2. fahrrinne.die meisten dorsche um 7ocm hatten laich und waren auffällig hell.
> ...



_*Hej dorschkillercr#h*_
danke für die Info.-
Der Driftsack frisst ja kein Brot und passt in die letzte Ecke rein, manchmal brauche ich ihn im ganzen Jahr nicht und in anderen Urlauben ist er tagelang gut im Einsatz und bringt Dir die entscheidenden Vorteile.-Bei 125 gr incl Beifänger brauchst Du natürlich darüber nicht nachdenken...Das Wetter ist leider immer d a s Risiko auf dem Teich, aber ihr habt ja nach Deiner Aussage zumindest keinen Schneiderurlaub erlebt.
Gruß aus dem Pott
michael


----------



## Michael Horn (12. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hi Michael wenn du den preis erfahren hast meld dich bei mir nochmal. denke das ich 3-4 stück nehmen würde.
> 
> Hallo Carlsberg,
> 
> ...


----------



## Zorni (12. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

moin und hallo,

ich wollte nur mal zwischendurch mitteilen:

nur noch 88 std. bis zur abfahrt nach langeland.:vik:

allen die schon da sind ein dickes petri.#6

gruß

zorni


----------



## Michael Horn (12. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,

nur noch 7 Tage dann gehts los. Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren. 

Kann mir irgend jemand sagen. Ob es im Bereich Ristigne eine Möglichkeit gibt, Boote zu trailern. Habe gehört, dass es dort nicht schlecht auf Mefos sein soll. 

Danke im voraus.

Gruß Michael


----------



## uwe 56 (12. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael,
in Ristinge gibt es einen kleinen Hafen mit Slippe .Du mußt beim Fischer fragen. Ich selbst habe aber in Bagenkop geslipt,war einfacher.Viel Erfolg!#h
 Gruß Uwe


----------



## Multe (12. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, ja ist eine gute Ecke da. Seit Ende letzter Woche kommt die Mefofischerei so ganz langsam in Gang. Noch nichts genaues aber das Wasser wird besser und die braunen Algen fast weg. Sollte ich weitere Infos erhalten, melde ich mich bei dir.
Ich glaube an der Slippe in Ristinge haben sie eine Schranke dran gemacht. Da musste wohl erst ein paar Oere reinwerfen damit sie auf geht.
Gruß Walter


----------



## ChrisHH (12. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wenn schon alle mit Zahlen um sich werfen: in 11 Tagen sind wir auch am Start ;-)


----------



## Multe (12. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

HERZSCHMERZ!!!!  Was wollt ihr denn ALLE da?? Da wird es doch jede Nacht dunkel ...ob es da noch Dorsche gibt -ZWEIFEL ?!?
Da ist doch bestimmt nicht für jeden Fisch da. Ich würde mir das doch reiflich überlegen.
Vielleicht gibt es ja auch Wind oder die Strömung wird so stark.....
Wünsche euch trotzdem allen schöne Tage und einen guten Fang.
Gruß Multe


----------



## shorty 38 (12. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, Du kannst in Ristinge Havn Dein Boot trailern. Du solltest aber dort das Fahrwasser genau kennen. Es stehen in dieser Bucht viele Stellnetze und auch einige Reusen. Ferner gibt es dort Riffe mit großen Steinen und zum Schluß mußt Du noch sauber durch den Ristinge Lob navigieren. Dort ist übrigens die Wattwurmstelle,welche ich mit der Watthose auf der anderen Inselseite erreiche!!!!! Daher immer an Deinen Tiefgang denken. Also das Ristinge Klit befischt man von Bagenkop aus. Im Hafen einfach mit Rainer oder Morten reden, dort trailern und die 5 Sm einfach mit dem Boot von dort aus fahren. Der navigatorische Alptraum von Ristinge Havn in die offene See dauert länger, als die Tour von Bagenkop zum Klit. Umbedingt müßt ihr die Flaks auf halber Strecke zwischen Bagenkop und Marstall(Aerö) befischen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Hansen fight (12. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bin ebenso in in 11 Tagen auf LL  Spodsbjerg  #6
Gruß christoph


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ChrisHH
wo fährst du denn hin? bin ab 21ten in Bagenkop :vik: vieleicht läuft oder fährt man sich ja mal über den Weg?!?

Gruß Chris


----------



## buttweisser (12. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Michael Horn,

du kannst zwar in Ristinge Dein Boot zu Wasser lassen, aber mit dem Boot solltest  Du da nicht angeln, es sei denn du hast ein Ruderboot oder brauchst unbedingt kaputte Propeller. Das Wasser ist viel zu flach, die Fischer benutzen eine Fahrrinne um raus zu kommen. Wenn der Wind das Wasser dann noch aus der Bucht bläßt, kannste mehrere hundert Meter in knietiefem Wasser waten, also nichts für Propeller. Wenns doch sein muß, dann vielleicht im Bereich Fahrrinne ankern und werfen. Früher sind die Langeländer durch die Hale in Ristinge bis nach Aero durch die Ostsee gelaufen, um Bekannte und Verwandte zu besuchen, daran siehste wie flach die Gegend ist. Vielleicht hilft Dir meine Info ein bischen weiter. So nun freue ich mich nur noch auf Freitag und dann gehst los nach Süd-LL. Ich hoffe die Mefos, Dorsche und Butte warten schon auf mich.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Ines (12. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wieso fahrt ihr denn alle nach Langeland, und ich nicht?|bigeyes
Ich bin neidisch!#h


----------



## Multe (12. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Ines, ich glaube die wollen da alle Ostereier färben.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Ines (12. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Jaja, Multe, ich habe auch schon so manchen "Ostereier-Urlaub" auf LL erlebt... seufz.


----------



## ChrisHH (12. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @ChrisHH
> wo fährst du denn hin? bin ab 21ten in Bagenkop :vik: vieleicht läuft oder fährt man sich ja mal über den Weg?!?
> 
> Gruß Chris


Ach ne der Namensvetter:q Tja sind ab 23. für eine Woche da - natürlich auch in Bagenkop#6 Mal gucken, wie unser erstes mal LL so wird? Wohnen mit Hafen/Wasserblick im Strandgardsvej. Boot kommt von Hansen: 5,80m mit 50PS. Hoffe das Wetter lässt ein paar Ausfahrten zu. Klingt ja alles recht vielversprechend, was hier in letzter Zeit zu lesen war. Gummis kamen letzte Woche reichlich von Camo und Köppe in 25er Packs von Tackledealer... Nächste Woche dann noch mal zur Tanke und dann sind wir wohl reichlich gerüstet|rolleyes Müssen uns da auf jeden Fall mal treffen#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Chris
wir sind auf dem Campingplatz Strandgardens Camping
Vestervej 17 :vik: sehr gut  dann können wir uns ja garnicht verpassen, hab nur leider noch kein Boot, muss mich morgen verstärkt kümmern ich hoffe das wird noch was,konnte Hansen heute nicht erreichen  naja aber sonst weiß ich ja an wen ich mich wenden kann 

Dann mal bis spätestens nächste Woche #6
Gruß Chris


----------



## ChrisHH (12. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @Chris
> wir sind auf dem Campingplatz Strandgardens Camping
> Vestervej 17 :vik: sehr gut  dann können wir uns ja garnicht verpassen, hab nur leider noch kein Boot, muss mich morgen verstärkt kümmern ich hoffe das wird noch was,konnte Hansen heute nicht erreichen  naja aber sonst weiß ich ja an wen ich mich wenden kann
> 
> ...



Jau da sind wir ja quasi Nachbarn|supergri 
Außer Hansen haben ja wohl auch die Jungs von "Haus und Boot" ihre größeren Boote da liegen und auch noch die hier http://www.langeland-touristik.de/sites/boote.htm
da wird sich schon ein Untersatz finden lassen...Also bis bald|supergri

P.S: Hansen ist per email nicht so toll zu erreichen, wie's scheint - besser mal anrufen!


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke für den Tip, werd' da morgen mal anrufen #6


----------



## Michael Horn (13. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, Du kannst in Ristinge Havn Dein Boot trailern. Du solltest aber dort das Fahrwasser genau kennen. Es stehen in dieser Bucht viele Stellnetze und auch einige Reusen. Ferner gibt es dort Riffe mit großen Steinen und zum Schluß mußt Du noch sauber durch den Ristinge Lob navigieren. Dort ist übrigens die Wattwurmstelle,welche ich mit der Watthose auf der anderen Inselseite erreiche!!!!! Daher immer an Deinen Tiefgang denken. Also das Ristinge Klit befischt man von Bagenkop aus. Im Hafen einfach mit Rainer oder Morten reden, dort trailern und die 5 Sm einfach mit dem Boot von dort aus fahren. Der navigatorische Alptraum von Ristinge Havn in die offene See dauert länger, als die Tour von Bagenkop zum Klit. Umbedingt müßt ihr die Flaks auf halber Strecke zwischen Bagenkop und Marstall(Aerö) befischen. Gruß Shorty


 
Hallo Stefan,

Danke Dir für die Tips......

soll ja auch nur ein Notfalltip sein, wenn der Ostwind auf die Slippe von Bukkemose drückt. Meine Rana (jetzt "Jacky") steht Einsatzbereit in den Startlöchern und freut sich auf die Seeluft vor Langeland. 

Wie Walter vermutet, wird da oben über Ostern einiges auf dem Wasser los sein. Die Vorraussichten sehen ja auch nicht allzuschlecht aus..... Sommerliche Verhältnisse und wenig Wind sind auf Langeland angesagt (hoffen wirs mal.)

Mein Sohnemann kann eigentlich nicht mehr schlafen, der ist schon ganz nervös....... ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch.

Wir werden am Dienstag gegen Abend die Fahrt gen Norden einschlagen und am Mittwochmorgen die Zelte in Bukkemose aufschlagen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## buttweisser (13. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Jau da sind wir ja quasi Nachbarn|supergri
> Außer Hansen haben ja wohl auch die Jungs von "Haus und Boot" ihre größeren Boote da liegen und auch noch die hier http://www.langeland-touristik.de/sites/boote.htm
> da wird sich schon ein Untersatz finden lassen...Also bis bald|supergri
> 
> P.S: Hansen ist per email nicht so toll zu erreichen, wie's scheint - besser mal anrufen!



Ich würde auch T.Hansen oder Jürgen von Langeland-Touristik vorschlagen. Die Servicewüste Haus und Boot mit der großen Schnauze Reiner läßt man besser links liegen. Dort habe ich einmal ein Haus und  3 Boote gemietet. Fazit: "Nie wieder!"#d

Gruß Uwe|wavey:

P.S.
Nur noch 3 Tage bis Fredmose


----------



## ChrisHH (13. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das wird ja ne schöne Versammlung von Boardies über Ostern#6 Hoffe man hört mal vom einen oder andern zwischendurch wie's läuft. Wir sollen ja Internet im Haus haben. Ma gucken ob's immer mal mit 'nem Live-Bericht klappt...


----------



## worker_one (13. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Am Samstag gehts los. Tackle ist sortiert und gepackt. 
Ich werde dieses Jahr mal ein bisschen mit Aromen experimentieren #6

http://www.bioedgefishing.com/pb_html/pb02272008084030.php
http://www.camo-tackle.de/megastrike-lockstoff-hecht-pike-p-5861.html


----------



## Michael Horn (13. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich würde auch T.Hansen oder Jürgen von Langeland-Touristik vorschlagen. Die Servicewüste Haus und Boot mit der großen Schnauze Reiner läßt man besser links liegen. Dort habe ich einmal ein Haus und 3 Boote gemietet. Fazit: "Nie wieder!"#d

Gruß Uwe|wavey:

P.S.
Nur noch 3 Tage bis Fredmose[/QUOTE]

Hi Uwe,

ich war bislang mit Haus und Boot sehr zufrieden und bin auch dieses Jahr zweimal bei Morten. Ich selbst habe mit T.Hansen meine Erfahrungen gemacht und würde dort nie mehr buchen. Der ist für mich der größte Betrüger auf LL.

Wie meinst Du das mit Servicewürste?!? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## shorty 38 (13. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael,

leider habe ich auch die Servicewüste oder besser gesagt die katastrophalen Zustand des Bootes oder unseres Hauses im Herbst live bei Hausa und Boot erleben dürfen. Ich hab hier schon mal drüber gepostet, vielleicht kannst Du Dich an die 27 kaputten Glühlampen erinnern!!!!

Nach Ostern bin ich mein eigener Herr, denn wir haben die Baltic 3 in Heiligenhafen gechartert. Mein Tourn soll heißen einmal rund um Fehmarn. Sollte das Wetter die drei Tage mitspielen, werde ich natürlich die erste Übernachtung in Bagenkop machen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## ChrisHH (13. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



worker_one schrieb:


> Am Samstag gehts los. Tackle ist sortiert und gepackt.
> Ich werde dieses Jahr mal ein bisschen mit Aromen experimentieren #6
> 
> http://www.bioedgefishing.com/pb_html/pb02272008084030.php
> http://www.camo-tackle.de/megastrike-lockstoff-hecht-pike-p-5861.html



Hab auch den Megastrike Lockstoff dabei - mal gucken...


----------



## buttweisser (13. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael ,

zu Erklärung brauchst Du nur den Beitrag von Stefan lesen. Bei mir waren zwar einige Glühbirnen ganz, aber das Haus total verdreckt und das Sofa voll mit Hundehaaren, pfui Teufel-aber Endreinigung kassieren wollen.

Ich fahre ca. 10 Jahre nach LL und habe schon manchen sinnlosen Aussetzer von Reiner gegenüber Kunden von anderen Veranstaltern oder den anderen Veranstaltern selbst (Jürgen) im Hafen von Bagenkop erlebt. Der Junge hat definitiv nicht alle in der Birne.

Und wenn Du Betrüger meinst, kann ich nur eins sagen: "Abgezockt werden wir in LL leider von fast jedem".

Ich buche jetzt das 3. Jahr bei T.Hansen und kann nur sagen, die Häuser waren bis jetzt die saubersten. Außerdem weiß er wo Fisch ist, was man von Reiner nicht behaupten kann. Bei Haus und Boot sollte man  Morten fragen, der kennt sich deutlich besser aus als sein Reiner.

So macht halt jeder seine Erfahrungen. Die Hauptsache ist, man findet Ruhe und Entspannung beim angeln in der Ostsee.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## ChrisHH (13. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, hattest du denn mit TH Probleme mit dem Boot oder der Unterkunft (oder beides?)


----------



## konni (13. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich fahre mit der Familie zum ersten mal nach LL. Ich dachte mir ich könnte spontan bei IBI ein Boot für einen Tag bekommen. Hat jemand erfahrung oder muss ich unbedingt vorbestellen, da das ja mit dem Wetter so eine Sache ist und ich allein raus fahre. 
Ich wollte mich jetzt auch nicht für eine Woche binden, da die Familie ja auch noch da ist und ich nicht die ganzen Tage auf dem Wasser sein will.
Vieleicht kann mir einer von Euch Tipps geben wie man das händelt.

Gruß
Konni


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Haben gerade umdisponiert, werden wohl richtung Norden nach Emmerbolle in den Ferienpark LL #c ist netter für die Kids, da ist's mit nem Boot zwar nicht ganz so einfach, aber ich werd' dann (wenn ich den ein Boot bekomme) mal nen Tag richtung Bagenkop runterdüsen...

@ChrisHH haste Post!!!


----------



## ChrisHH (13. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Haben gerade umdisponiert, werden wohl richtung Norden nach Emmerbolle in den Ferienpark LL #c ist netter für die Kids, da ist's mit nem Boot zwar nicht ganz so einfach, aber ich werd' dann (wenn ich den ein Boot bekomme) mal nen Tag richtung Bagenkop runterdüsen...
> 
> @ChrisHH haste Post!!!


 
bekommen ;-)

Wenn du schon weiter oben bist, ist IBI in Spodsbjerg vielleicht doch besser oder?


P.S.:Soll natürl. nicht heißen, dass ihr nicht mal nach Bagenkop kommen sollt ;-)


----------



## Multe (13. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej MFT-Chris, Emmerbølle ist für die Kids echt gut. Aber warum willst du nach Bagenkop ??? Die Dorsche werden doch vor Spodsbjerg gefangen.
Auf Mefos solltest du es mal bei Botofte probieren, wenn der Wind gut steht.
Gruß Multe


----------



## shorty 38 (13. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde,

das einfachste ist auf Langeland ein Wohnmobil und ein eigenes Boot zu haben.

Für die Sauberkeit und die Sicherheit ist man selbst verantwortlich, und man ist ferner mobil!!!!!

Ein Wechsel zwischen Spodsbjerg oder Bagenkop ist Minutensache und die Kosten für Trailen oder Übernachtung auf einem Campingplatz sind sehr gering.

Diese Freiheit durfte ich vor ein paar Wochen mit einem Kollegen auf Langeland erleben. Im Wohnmobil war ein TK-Truhe vorhanden, trailen geht in jedem Hafen (je nach Wind flexibel) und eine Campingsatelietenschüssel ermöglicht auch das Fernsehen. Ferner gibt es am Vognsberg, Ristinge oder Gulstav Plätze, die zum Brandungsangeln einladen und man nicht noch um 1 Uhr Nachts einen Campingplatz suchen muß und dort direkt ans Wasser fahren kann.

Wem jetzt aber ein Kamin und ein Sofa fehlt|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Egal macht einfach mit Buchenholz ein Feuer am Strand und freut Euch der Natur.

Duschen oder sogar Schwimmen geht super im Badeland von Svendborg. Dort in der Umgebung gibt es natürlich auch super Meerforellenstellen (Valdemarsslot). Und sollte der Hering am kleinen Belt oder an der Westküste laufen, sind alle Strecken ein Gelächter.

Mir und den Vermietern ist es natürlich bewußt, daß sich nicht jeder den Luxus eines Wohnmobils oder eines eigenen Bootes leisten kann oder man mit seiner Familie einen ruhigen Urlaub verbringen möchte. Daher wird das seitens der Vermieter oder Vercharterer gnadenlos ausgenutzt, weil diese Menschen auch mal Urlaub mit ihrer Familie machen möchten.

Beschwerden hier im Board häufen sich. Daher sollten sich mal die Verantwortlichen Gedanken über ihr Preisleistungsverhältnis machen!!!!!!

Gruß auch an Morten, Torben und dem Verbrecher aus dem Kiosk in Ristinge, Shorty


----------



## -FishHunter- (14. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

langeland is super da wa ich auch schon 2 mal ^^ von torben hansen habe ich auch noch 5 t-shirts ^^ ich träume auch davon mal wieder da hinzufahren ! die 50ps boote gehen gut ab und die boote halten auch gut was aus ! auch das equitment auf den booten ist ok ! 
hatten nur einmal ein problem mit dem tank und motor auf offener see ^^ (mein bruder bekam schon panik ^^) habe den motor in selenruhe geflickt und weiter geangelt .
vom strand auf hornhecht is auch super kann ich nur jedem raten es auszuprobieren . 
das einzige was stört sind 12std autofahrt ^^ aber ich komme wieder


----------



## Multe (14. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Kössi schrieb:


> ChrisHH,
> in der Bucht gibt es die  7,5 cm in Pink für 11,99  15 Stück.



Die Teile bekommst du aber bei Thomas im Angelcentrum in Spodsbjerg seeeehr viel billiger.#6

Habe gerade gehört, die Dorsche beissen immer noch auf die pinkfarbenen Saltwater GULP und die größe und Stückzahl passt auch. Das können ja schöne Ostern werden. |kopfkrat
Schneidet euch aber beim Filetieren nicht die Finger ab.:q
Wünsche euch einen guten Fang.
Gruß Multe


----------



## worker_one (14. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Die Teile bekommst du aber bei Thomas im Angelcentrum in Spodsbjerg seeeehr viel billiger.#6



Ab Samstag nicht mehr....:m#h


----------



## ChrisHH (14. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hoffe stark das pink noch läuft, hab nämlich die gekauft und zwar reichlich:

http://www.camo-tackle.de/curl-tail....html?osCsid=0d749b34fb1927ab2d166a1d4f053d60

und sollte der Geruch wichtig sein, schmier ich die mit Megastrike ein. Mal sehen ob's läuft...


----------



## worker_one (14. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich habe diese hier in 4 u. 5 Inch


----------



## Michael Horn (14. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Hallo Michael ,
> 
> zu Erklärung brauchst Du nur den Beitrag von Stefan lesen. Bei mir waren zwar einige Glühbirnen ganz, aber das Haus total verdreckt und das Sofa voll mit Hundehaaren, pfui Teufel-aber Endreinigung kassieren wollen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Uwe,

ich war 3 Mal bei Morten und werde dieses Jahr zwei Mal bei ihm sein. Bislang gab es meinerseits keine Beschwerden. Wir waren sehr zufrieden. Auch in Sachen Fisch hat er immer einen guten Tip auf Lager. Ich finde ihn als Mensch einfach super. 
Letztes Jahr ging die Waschmaschine kaputt, eine Stunde später war eine Neue da. 

Wenn man das mit den Hundehaaren hört, dann kann ich Dich schon verstehen. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (14. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, hattest du denn mit TH Probleme mit dem Boot oder der Unterkunft (oder beides?)


 
Hallo,

TH hat uns unsere Kaution von 100 Euro einfach einbehalten und nicht mehr zurückgegeben. Als ich ihn nach einigen Wochen darauf ansprach, da meinte er, dass eine Nachttischlampe defekt gewesen wäre. Was soll man da sagen. Ich finde das einfach eine Frechheit. Eine Nachttischlampe für 100 Euro...... 

Außerdem sind wir morgens früh zum Haufen gefahren und mussten feststellen, dass unser Boot angekettet war. Also wieder zurück ins Haus und warten, bis TH seinen Laden aufgemacht hat. 

Er meinte dazu, dass das Boot angekettet wurde, weil wir angeblich zuviel Alkohol getrunken hätten. Es stellte sich aber heraus, dass es das Nachbarboot war. Finde ich auch nicht so doll. 

In Sachen Tips kann ich nur sagen, dass wir von TH noch nie einen Tip bekommen haben. Seit Jahren hängt in seinem Laden ein Seekarte, auf der ein paar Kreuze sind. Wenn man fragt, wo im Moment der Fisch zu finden ist, zeigt er Dir immer das eine Kreuz. Egal ob im Frühjahr, Sommer oder Herbst. 

Naja..... für mich hat sich das Thema TH erledigt.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (14. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nur noch 5 Tage und wenn ich mir die Wettervorhersagen anschaue, will ich mal hoffen, dass sich diese so verwirklichen. Es scheint so, dass wir herrliche Ostertage mit wenig Wind auf meiner Lieblingsinsel bekommen. 

I hope so ........ Leo's schnallt Euch an, wir stehen in den Startlöchern. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## autoglas (15. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langeland Freunde,das war die geilste Woche auf Langeland,haben sehr gut gefangen,auch vielen Dank für vielen Infos im Board.vor allem an Multe(die Pinkis waren der Renner)


----------



## sunny (15. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@worker_one
Biste sicher, dass die Dinger für's Angeln bestimmt sind :q? Schönen Urlaub wünsche ich dir #6.


----------



## worker_one (15. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke, Olaf!
Meiner Frau hab ich sie vorsorglich NICHT gezeigt...#h
Morgen früh gehts los. Ich freu mich...#v


----------



## DasaTeamchef (15. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



autoglas schrieb:


> Hallo Langeland Freunde,das war die geilste Woche auf Langeland,haben sehr gut gefangen,auch vielen Dank für vielen Infos im Board.vor allem an Multe(die Pinkis waren der Renner)


 

Sag mal.....dafür wie Du hier mit Tipps versorgt worden bist.....ist das aber ein ganz schwacher Bericht!!!

Ausbessern!!!!!

Wir saugen uns hier alle an den Berichten auf, bis unser nächster "LongIsland-Aufenthalt" ansteht.....und dann solch ein Bericht


----------



## DasaTeamchef (15. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> ich war 3 Mal bei Morten und werde dieses Jahr zwei Mal bei ihm sein. Bislang gab es meinerseits keine Beschwerden. Wir waren sehr zufrieden. Auch in Sachen Fisch hat er immer einen guten Tip auf Lager. Ich finde ihn als Mensch einfach super.
> Letztes Jahr ging die Waschmaschine kaputt, eine Stunde später war eine Neue da.
> ...


 

ich kann mich dem Michael hier nur anschliessen. Zwar habe ich erst einmal bei Morten gebucht, da ich hauptsächlich alleine im Boot bin (und da ist Spodsbjerg einfach angenehmer) - aber menschlich ist er eine Granate.

Vor drei Jahren war es, da fuhr ich in der Woche nochmal hin, da aufgrund des Sturmes kein Auslaufen möglich war. Zwei Holländer beschwerten sich gerade bei ihm, das es keine Fische auf Langeland gab. Ich reichte mal kurz meine Handyfotos vom Vortag in die Runde - dort ging ich mit 57 Dorschen und drei Makrelen von Bord. 
Die Holländer haben sich die letzten beiden Tage an meine Fersen geheftet.....und was soll ich sagen....da wo ich fing - war KEIN Fisch mehr.

Zurück zu Morten - für mich die einzige Alternative zu IBI!


----------



## ChrisHH (15. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Sag mal.....dafür wie Du hier mit Tipps versorgt worden bist.....ist das aber ein ganz schwacher Bericht!!!
> 
> Ausbessern!!!!!
> 
> Wir saugen uns hier alle an den Berichten auf, bis unser nächster "LongIsland-Aufenthalt" ansteht.....und dann solch ein Bericht



ja genau, sag mal was zu fischgrößen und fangtiefen|rolleyes


----------



## Matze 74 (15. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin zusammen :vik:,

wie sieht`s eigentlich mal mit ein Paar Foto`s aus,oder nehmt ihr zu so einem geilen Tripp keine Knipse mit? Is doch total schade, finde ich |kopfkrat.Also wer ein paar Bilderchen hat immer her damit :q.

LG Matze #h


----------



## Multe (15. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jungs, so sieht es aus, wenn der Dorsch am Beifänger hängt.




Gruß Multe:vik:


----------



## Zorni (15. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

so leute,

das auto ist gepackt, jetzt noch kurz nen döner zum abendessen, 1-2 bierchen und dann inn die kiste.
in 10 std geht die reise los.
wenn alles klappt dann morgen nachmittag auf dorschjagd
gehen.

ich wünsche allen die morgen auch anreisen eine geile angelwoche und volle fischkisten.

vielleicht sieht man sich ja irgendwo auf der insel.

gruß und ein gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaz großes petri an alle

zorni:vik:


----------



## e.shikari (15. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Zorni schrieb:


> so leute,
> 
> das auto ist gepackt, jetzt noch kurz nen döner zum abendessen, 1-2 bierchen und dann inn die kiste.
> in 10 std geht die reise los.
> ...



fahr zwar nicht auf die insel, aber auch nach schweden, geht aber erst morgen abend los, ankunft ist dann demnach erst sonntag mittag! gutes wetter würd ich mir und uns allen neben dem ein oder anderen guten fang auch noch wünschen 
sieht aber nicht ganz so rosig aus, für die jahreszeit aber wohl normal (zumindest meine region):
http://www.zoover.de/schweden/vastra-gotaland/falkoping/wetter




Matze 74 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen :vik:,
> 
> wie sieht`s eigentlich mal mit ein Paar Foto`s aus,oder nehmt ihr zu so  einem geilen Tripp keine Knipse mit? Is doch total schade, finde ich |kopfkrat.Also wer ein paar Bilderchen hat immer her damit :q.
> 
> LG Matze #h



kommt noch, ist aber dann in einer anderen sparte des forums, weil ich eben im festland auf nem größeren see bin


----------



## worker_one (15. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Zorni schrieb:


> ich wünsche allen die morgen auch anreisen eine geile angelwoche und volle fischkisten.



Danke, wünsch ich dir auch. Wir werden morgen nachmittag auch schon angreifen! #h


----------



## dirk.steffen (15. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Dann können wir ja ´nen Gruppenausflug machen. Werden auch so gegen 13:00 Uhr in Spodsbjerg sein ;-)
Schon mal Petri Euch allen.


----------



## Hansen fight (15. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> ja genau, sag mal was zu fischgrößen und fangtiefen|rolleyes


Jetzt guckt er hier nicht mehr rein,da er ja mit den Infos gut gefangen hat |gr:


----------



## buttweisser (15. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo shorty38, Multe, Michael Horn und alle anderen LL-Fans,

ich will mich bei Euch ordnungsgemäß abmelden, denn in einer halben Stunde muß ich unbedingt nach Fredmose, die Ostsee und Ihre Fische sollen dort angeblich auf mich warten.

Also bis bald
Uwe


----------



## Multe (15. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich leg mal hier noch was rein - ist ja bald Ostern:
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/userbericht/geheimnisse-vor-langeland-3041.html
Nun sucht sie mal schön.
Viel Spass
Multe


----------



## Matze 74 (16. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



e.shikari schrieb:


> fahr zwar nicht auf die insel, aber auch nach schweden, geht aber erst morgen abend los, ankunft ist dann demnach erst sonntag mittag! gutes wetter würd ich mir und uns allen neben dem ein oder anderen guten fang auch noch wünschen
> sieht aber nicht ganz so rosig aus, für die jahreszeit aber wohl normal (zumindest meine region):
> http://www.zoover.de/schweden/vastra-gotaland/falkoping/wetter
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Horn (16. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir starten erst am Dienstag Abend gg. 18.00 Uhr. 
Ab Mittwoch werde ich mich mit Liveberichten und aktuellen Bildern aus Langeland melden..... vorausgesetzt ist natürlich, dass die Internetverbindung steht. 
10 Tage lang werden werden wir den Leo's und Mefo's nachstellen.

Ich kannst kaum noch abwarten.

Gruß Michael


----------



## ChrisHH (16. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Du hast recht, die Spannung steigt. Noch eine Woche - oh man! Hoffe es kommen mal ein paar schöne Livemeldungen von den anderen. Euch allen eine gute Anreise und viel Petri!


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (16. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo #h,

hier mein angekündigter Bericht von unserem Langelandtrip 09.04.-16.04.2011...

Samstag 09.04.2011

Ankunft gegen 14 Uhr bei strahlenden Sonnenschein und gleich den Schlüssel bekommen und zum Haus. Erster Rundgang und alles für sauber und gut befunden. Das gab es nicht immer. Also eine Angst weniger und gleich die Sachen aus den Autos und die Pilkruten sortiert, denn für 16 Uhr war die erste Ausfahrt von Spodsbjerg geplant.
Nach kurzem Gespräch mit Nikolaj war klar wo es hingehen soll. Tiefen ab 17m und dann treiben lassen bis 25m. Beginnend ab gelben Turm richtung grünen...gesagt getan...rausgefahren, angehalten, Drift abgewartet und ?? sie ging nach Norden. Also Gashebel auf Anschlag und direkt zum grünen Turm. Es war soviel los auf der Ostsse das man das Wasser suchen musste... Wir kamen uns vor wie aufm letzten Samstag vor Weihanchten im Einkaufscenter |kopfkrat Es waren wahnsinnig viele Boote draußen. Zurück zum Fisch. Der Dorsch ist da und das nicht zu knapp. Wir waren zu 3 aufm Boot und jeder hatte Erfolg. Gefischt haben wir mit Gummifisch in Rot und Gelb/Rot und mit Pilkern in allen Farben. Nachdem wir 2x ein Triple an einer Rute hatten, haben wir 1-alle Beifänger weggelassen. 
Der Tag endete gegen 20 Uhr mit der Hafeneinfahrt.

Sonntag 10.04.

Gleich morgens raus aufs Wasser. Die See war noch ruhiger wie ein Spiegel, keine Welle, keine Wolke. Wir machten die gleichen Driften wie Samstag und wir kamen zum Fisch. Keine Riesen, das muss man dazu sagen. Wir haben ab 45 mitgenommen und der Beste lag bei knapp 70. Aber 2x50 an einer leichten Spinnrute machen auch Spaß. Gegen MIttag mussten wir unplanmäßig in den Hafen, da sich mein Kollege den Haken vom Beifänger komplett durch den Zeigefinger gehaun hat. Da hieß es erstmal ab nach Svendborg in Hospital. Der Nachmittag war eher ruhig und kam nur noch vereinzelt Fisch. Die besten Erfolge hatten wir definitiv am grünen Turm südlich von Spodsbjerg. Gespräche mit anderen zeigte, am besten solle es noch weiter südlich, fast auf Höhe von Illebölle gewesen sein.

Dienstag und MIttwoch waren eher schlechtere Bedingungen zum rausfahren, aber das war uns egal, denn wir hatten nur die 1.beiden Tage geplant. Die restliche Woche haben wir mit Brandungsangeln und Mefofischen verbracht. Die Bedingungen für Brandung waren die ganze Woche schlecht. Wenn Wind, dann Westwind und das nicht zu knapp und jede Nacht sternenklar und keine Brandung. Trotzdem kamen wir auf einen Tagesschnitt von 15 und Größen bis 52cm. MItgenommen haben wir ab 30 cm. Befischt haben wir nur die Strände von Vognesberg, Lunden und Bukkemose.

Wie so immer vergeht eine Woche auf Langeland zu schnell, aber vielleicht machen wir im Juni noch mal einen Spontantrip, denn es sind nur 300 Km und wenns gut läuft 2,5 Stunden:vik:

Allen die unterwegs sind, PETRI HEIL.

Gruß aus Kiel


----------



## Multe (16. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Martin, was willst du mehr - hat doch gut geklappt. Hoffentlich konnte dein Kollege wieder weiterangeln. Bei Westwind hast du es halt schwer an den Stränden von Vognsbjerg, Lunden und Bukkemose. Da ist ja fast kein Wasser mehr da.
@Michael, fährst du extra wegen dem Mannheimer Maimarkt wieder zurück??
Ich würde da lieber noch eine Woche auf LL bleiben. Ich werde für dich dann den Maimarkt besuchen.
Gruß Walter


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (16. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Walter,

ja konnte er. Der Arzt konnte sich ein Lächeln nicht verkneifen. Er meinte das sehe er häufiger...:q Aber sah irgendwie komisch aus, wenn man mit einem Beifänger am Finger durchs Krankenhaus läuft. Ja wie gesagt, dafür das die Bedingungen für Brandung schlecht waren, waren wir zufrieden. Das war ja fast taghell Nachts. Und eines ändert sich in DK nie egal wo man ist...Rehe ohne Ende. Mussten  die eine Nacht mit 60 nach Hause. Auf 20 Km standen 6 Rehe an der Straße. Was mich aber echt wütend macht, am letzten Abend in Bukkemose am Strand kamen 2 Männer mit 2 großen Tonnen und kippten diese ca. 100m von uns weg ins Wasser. KLar das waren Fischabfälle und nicht weiter tragisch. Wenn man sich die filitierten Dorsche ansah wurd ein übel. Einige waren wohl grad mal 30 cm. Das muss nicht sein. Fisch ist genug da. Hab es noch nie erlebt in Spodsbjerg, dass man am Hafen KEIN Parkplatz mehr bekam. So voll war das.|kopfkrat


----------



## Michael Horn (17. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Martin, was willst du mehr - hat doch gut geklappt. Hoffentlich konnte dein Kollege wieder weiterangeln. Bei Westwind hast du es halt schwer an den Stränden von Vognsbjerg, Lunden und Bukkemose. Da ist ja fast kein Wasser mehr da.
> @Michael, fährst du extra wegen dem Mannheimer Maimarkt wieder zurück??
> Ich würde da lieber noch eine Woche auf LL bleiben. Ich werde für dich dann den Maimarkt besuchen.
> Gruß Walter


 

Hey Walter, 

der Maimarkt interessiert mich wirklich in keinster Weise. 10 Tage ohne Frauchen ist doch schon etwas..... und außerdem gehts ja Anfang Juli nochmal für 3 Wochen auf meine Lieblingsinsel. 

So jetzt sind es nur noch 2 Tage und alle Prüfungssorgen sind ad acta gelegt. Junior und ich haben gestern den Sportbootführerschein erfolgreioch erstanden und morgen geht unsere Rana zu einer letzten Proefahrt auf den Rhein, bevor es dann am Dienstag losgeht. 

Nur noch zweimal schlafen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (17. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Was mich aber echt wütend macht, am letzten Abend in Bukkemose am Strand kamen 2 Männer mit 2 großen Tonnen und kippten diese ca. 100m von uns weg ins Wasser. KLar das waren Fischabfälle und nicht weiter tragisch. Wenn man sich die filitierten Dorsche ansah wurd ein übel. Einige waren wohl grad mal 30 cm. Das muss nicht sein. 

=============

Wenn man das liest, dann könnte ich grad loskotzen! Sorry für diesen Ausdruck. 

Aber manche können den Rachen einfach nicht voll genug bekommen. Jetzt ist mal wieder viel Fisch da und da killen manche auch noch den Nachwuchs. Muss das sein.... ich finde wirklich nicht.


----------



## Oli74 (17. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin,
echt tolle Seite hier.
Wir wollen dieses Jahr im Juni auch nach Langeland und zwar nach Bagenkop.
Haus und Boot sind auch gemietet. Freuen uns schon .
Gruß aus dem Cuxland
Oli


----------



## Multe (17. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael , GLÜCKWUNSCH zur bestandenen Prüfung. Da kannst du ja jetzt das U - Boot vor LL versenken.
Ja, das mit dem Kleinfisch abschlachten wird wohl kein Ende nehmen. Ich habe festgestellt, das es in der Regel die Angler sind, die ihre Fischkisten abdecken oder die Fische in einer kompl. geschlossenen Kiste mit zur Ferienwohnung nehmen und dort filetieren.
Warum soll ich die Dorsche am Ferienhaus filetieren, wenn doch im Hafen der Filetierraum zur Verfügung steht??
Naja, wir werden solche Angler nicht ändern.  
@Oli74, willkommen hier im Board. Nur ob die dir bis Juni noch ein paar Dorsche im Wasser lassen ??? 
War nur ein Spass.
Gruß Multe


----------



## shorty 38 (17. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Sportbootführerschein See und herzlich willkommen im Club und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter deinem Kiel, Stefan


----------



## kühny (17. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo liebe langelandsüchtigen und Co.
Ich bin der Michael und komm aus Rastatt .
Ich bin ab dem 22.04 bis 29.04 auf der Insel und werd mal wieder mein glück versuchen.
Wir sind dann eine 5 köpfige Truppe die alle schon ganz ungeduldig die Stunden zählen.
Unser Häusle steht in bukemose und wir sind beim Torben.
Als Yacht haben wir ne 70 ps starke telefonzelle limbo die in bagenkoop steht.
Hoff der Wind passt für die Ausfahrten. Ich hab den tröt hier schon etwas verfolgt und die Aussichten Fisch technisch hören sich ja ganz gut an.
Vielleicht lauft man ja dem einen oder anderen auf der Insel übern weg.
Würd uns auf jeden Fall freuen.
Über aktuelle Bilder, Köder uns stellen Tipps sind wir natürlich auch sehr dankbar.
Gruss an alle und lasst uns noch paar leos im Wasser.
Michael und Co


----------



## worker_one (17. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Im Moment läufts bei uns recht zäh.
Alles fängt mal mehr mal weniger, aber nix so richtig.
Auch sind die Dorsche nicht so einfach zu finden.
Gestern vorm Gelben Turm (danke Multe #6), heute im Bereich "Blinddarm"
Starke Strömung, viele Untermassige. Heute hatte wir zu viert 25 Verwertbare und eine Platte.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (17. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, nun sind wir auch wieder zurück. 8 Tage Langeland und was soll ich sagen:vik:
Vom Boot Dorsche bis 83cm gefangen, aus der Brandung Platte bis 52cm gestemmt, nur die Mefos sind noch recht verhalten. 
Bei uns lag die Dorschmindestgröße bei ca. 50+ und gefangen haben wir reichlich. Da durch den ungünstigen Wind aus der Brandung nur mit kleinen Dorschen zu rechnen war, haben wir uns auf die Platten konzentriert und an 2 Tagen 50-60 gefangen.
Die Meerforellenfischerei lohnt sich zur Zeit noch nicht. Nach Ostern sollte es aber losgehen. Es werden aktuell nur wenige Exemplare gefangen, die dann aber gleich ein paar Kilo auf den Rippen haben. Fische der 40-55cm Klasse sind noch nicht auf Langeland angekommen.
Petri!!!


----------



## akira (17. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Michael , GLÜCKWUNSCH zur bestandenen Prüfung. Da kannst du ja jetzt das U - Boot vor LL versenken.
> Ja, das mit dem Kleinfisch abschlachten wird wohl kein Ende nehmen. Ich habe festgestellt, das es in der Regel die Angler sind, die ihre Fischkisten abdecken oder die Fische in einer kompl. geschlossenen Kiste mit zur Ferienwohnung nehmen und dort filetieren.
> Warum soll ich die Dorsche am Ferienhaus filetieren, wenn doch im Hafen der Filetierraum zur Verfügung steht??
> Naja, wir werden solche Angler nicht ändern.
> ...


 
Hey Multe,
bitte nicht solche Veralgemeinerungen.. Wir nehmen unseren Fisch auch immer mit zum Ferienhaus und filetieren dort. Es ist für uns einfach angenehmer dort, man hat seine Ruhe und der rest der Truppe kann sich schonmal ums Essen o.ä. kümmern. 
Sehe schon wie wir im Mai böse angeguckt werden, wenn wir den Fisch direkt im Auto ablden 

MfG


----------



## kokanee (17. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hey Walter,
> 
> der Maimarkt interessiert mich wirklich in keinster Weise. 10 Tage ohne Frauchen ist doch schon etwas..... und außerdem gehts ja Anfang Juli nochmal für 3 Wochen auf meine Lieblingsinsel.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Michael ,

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung. Wenn Du dein Boot  im Bruchloch slippen willst achte auf die Untiefen. Der Rhein hat zur Zeit sehr wenig Wasser und die Ausfahrt ins Fahrwasser ist ziemlich flach. 
Deshlab immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel#6
Freue mich schon auf Deine Berichte.
Also kommt gut an und schreib fleißig.

kokanee


----------



## Multe (17. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej akira, ihr werdet bestimmt auch nicht eure Dorsche verstecken und wenn sie einer sehen will werdet ihr die Dorsche bestimmt herzeigen.
Ich habe ja nicht gepostet, das es jeder macht.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (18. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,

danke an alle, für die Glückwünsche.

Am Bruchloch habe ich schon des öffteren geslippt. Die Rampe kenne ich bestens. Werde heute auch noch mal zu einer Probefahrt auf dem Rhein machen. 

@walter: Wir haben bei uns am Haus auch einen Super Filetierraum, daher putzen wir unsere Fische auch am Haus. Wir nehmen aber sicherlich keine Nemos mit.Aber vergessen wirs. Die Leute, die den Rachen nicht voll genug bekommen, gibt es nun mal leider. Das sind die, die in Fünf Jahren als erstes beschwehren, dass nichts mehr gefangen wir. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (18. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kühny schrieb:


> Hallo liebe langelandsüchtigen und Co.
> Ich bin der Michael und komm aus Rastatt .
> Ich bin ab dem 22.04 bis 29.04 auf der Insel und werd mal wieder mein glück versuchen.
> Wir sind dann eine 5 köpfige Truppe die alle schon ganz ungeduldig die Stunden zählen.
> ...


 
Hallo Kühny,

willkommen im Board.

Wir sind zu dieser Zeit auch auf LL. Wir wohnen in Bukkemose direkt bei Morten. Wir werden hauptsächlich im Bereich des Roten Turmes fischen, vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## ChrisHH (18. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nur mal für den Laien|kopfkrat, die Fahrrinne ist laut Seekarte ja immer wieder mit grün und rot markiert. Was ist davon denn nun der Rote Turm?


----------



## Multe (18. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej ChrisHH, vor Spodsbjerg steht der gelbe Turm, weiter im Süden der grüne Turm und der rote Turm steht vor Bukkemose.
Gruß Multe


----------



## shorty 38 (18. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, der rote Turm vor Bukkemose heißt DW 54 und ist die Backbordseite (von See her kommend) des Hauptfahrwassers im Langelandbelt. Von Kiel kommend liegt er aber an eurer Steuerboardseite. Dort bitte immer auf die Großschifffahrt achten und diesen Bereich möglichst bei Nebel oder unsichtigen Wetter meiden. Der Fischfang dort ist stellenweise genial und hält man sich noch weiter westlich Richtung Lolland, erreicht man dort Sandbänke auf denen sich die Butts stapeln. Gruß Shorty


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (18. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So, ich hab beschlossen vom 25.05.-28.05. nochmal die Insel zu stürmen...:q

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Campingplatz in Spodsbjerg am Hafen? Hab mir da ne 3 Personen-Hütte angesehen...


----------



## ChrisHH (18. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke an Multe und Shorty für die Aufklärung, hab grad im Angelführer gesehen, dass die Stelle auch direkt als Roter Turm bezeichnet ist und die Nummerierung ist auch dabei. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...
Nur mal so gefragt: der Angelführer sagt zu grüne Tonne/roter Turm - Gebiet ist vor allen Dingen in den Sommermonaten Juli bis September interessant - haben die keine Ahnung oder wie jetzt???


----------



## seiman (18. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Zusammen,

sind auch ueber Ostern auf LL und die Vorfreude ist schier grenzenlos.|wavey: Wollen einen Tag raus auf den Teich, nur musste ich heute leider feststellen, dass sich bei IBI die Boote momentan nur kurzfristig fuer einen Tag reservieren lassen, je nachdem wie viele schon weg sind. Habe hier im Forum jetzt aber oefter den Namen Morten gelesen. Hat da vielleicht mal einer Internetseite oder sonstiges zwecks Kontaktaufnahme fuer mich? Nicht das wir Montag ohne Boot da stehen |bigeyes
Noch eine andere Frage: Wie siehts mit den Platten vom Boot aus? Gibts da Stellen, die man von den bekannteren Dorsch-Plaetzen schnell erreichen kann?

Schon mal vielen Dank fuer die Antworten! Und natuerlich ein ganz dickes Petri an Alle!!|wavey:

Gruss,
seiman


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (18. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Seimann,

Morton gehört zu Haus und  Boot...Einfach mal nach Haus und Boot googlen...

Gruß Martin


----------



## worker_one (19. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



seiman schrieb:


> Noch eine andere Frage: Wie siehts mit den Platten vom Boot aus? Gibts da Stellen, die man von den bekannteren Dorsch-Plaetzen schnell erreichen kann?
> 
> Schon mal vielen Dank fuer die Antworten! Und natuerlich ein ganz dickes Petri an Alle!!|wavey:
> 
> ...



Der gesamte Bereich zwischen gelbem und grünem Turm bis Illebollle ist sehr gut für Plattfisch. Einfach zwischen 4-7 Metern über sandigem Grund treiben lassen oder ankern und ihr werdet fangen!


----------



## Multe (19. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*ACHTUNG*_ 
Das gilt besonders den Mefoanglern!!
Die Treppe am Ristinge Klint soll die nächsten Tage entfernt werden. Man kann dann also nicht mehr von dem kleinen P- Platz ( zwischen Ristinge und Ristinge Hale ) aus runter ans Wasser.
Man muss also nun den Weg vom alten Hotel " Havblik" oder über Ristinge Hale an die Steilküste gehen.
Der Kommune sind einfach die Kosten für die jährliche Instandhaltung zu hoch. Das Betreten des unteren Abschnitts der Treppe ist zu gefährlich geworden und deshalb wird sie nun entfernt.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Multe (20. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Seit ihr da auf LL noch am Filetieren oder hat es euch die Sprache verschlagen von dem Dorsch der am Montag von einem Dänen gefangen wurde??
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/FANGSTER/a.htm?catchid=354
Gruß Multe


----------



## McPou (20. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo miteinander,

sind ab dem 28.05 auf Langeland, und laut aussagen aller beteiligten sind die Dorsche wieder da, und nicht die kleinsten. Stelle euch einen Video ein das das auch beweist. Wurde vor 4 Tagen in Youtube eingestellt wenn das nur halb so wird wenn wir oben sind bin ich äußerst zu frieden.

Gruß

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm36P3NfCtQ
und
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-Rwg5z9vA4&feature=related

Viel Spaß beim schauen!#g


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (20. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo

Schön das wieder gut Dorsch im Langelandbelt ist.

Schön das die Jungs so gut gefangen haben.

Aber die Art wie dort an Bord mit dem Fisch umgegangen wird |uhoh: find ich zum kotzen. Von den Fischen die auf dem Video an Bord gekommen sind wurde keiner betäubt und nach der Sauberkeit des Bootes zu urteilen wurde nicht ein Fisch gekehlt.
Einfach ekelhaft...

An alle die jetzt oben sind ein dickes Petri und macht es bitte anders.

Muß leider noch bis zum 9.7 warten

Gruß Markus


----------



## Hochseeangler (20. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

>> Aber die Art wie dort an Bord mit dem Fisch umgegangen wird find ich zum kotzen. Von den Fischen die auf dem Video an Bord gekommen sind wurde keiner betäubt und nach der Sauberkeit des Bootes zu urteilen wurde nicht ein Fisch gekehlt.
Einfach ekelhaft... <<

Dem Kommentar kann ich mich voll und ganz anschließen - echt zum K****, wie mit den Fischen umgegangen wird.
Offensichtlich hat einer der "Angler" (kann man ihn überhaupt so bezeichnen..??) eine Allergie gegen Dorsche, oder warum mag der den großen Dorsch auf dem Weg zum Parkplatz nicht anfassen und nimmt dafür das Gaff (und schleift den Fisch über den Boden...... ) - Ich fasse es nicht !!!!

Durche solche Bilder und Filme werden *alle Angler* wieder mal ganz kräftig in den Verruf der Tierquälerei gebracht 

Frage an die Mods: Kann man die Links auf die Filme nicht herausnehmen???

Hochseeangler


----------



## Zanderman (20. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*Dolle Fische, erbärmliche Sportsleute*_|peinlich u_*nd extrem schlechtes Beispiel für den Umgang mit der Kreatur.*_


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

echt zum brechen, was für ein ätzendes Pack #d


----------



## Kössi (20. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, 
kann mich den vorangehenden Kommentaren nur anschliessen!
Wir sind auch am WE zurück aus Spodsberg. Es war einach ein geniales Fischen! Es war wirklich gut Fisch im Belt. Wir haben hauptsächlich nordöstlich von Spodsberg um die Tonne DW 50 auf 20-27m zT. 30m gefischt und gut gefangen. Pilker haben wir von 60-125gr. benutzt und auch auf Gummi lief es gut, je nach Drift. Farben ging eigentlich alles. Ich hatte auch gulp in pink mit aber kann nun nicht sagen daß es darauf viel besser lief. An manchen Tagen hatten wir kaum Drift, aber bei Wind hat uns der Driftsack schon geholfen. Wer so ein Teil hat sollte es auf jeden Fall mitnehmen! Im Vergleich zu den letzten beiden Jahren sind meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr so viel untermaßige unterwegs. und wer halt auch mal Fische unter 45 wieder zurücksetzt kann sich im nächsten Jahr auf schöne Filetfische freuen#6. Wir hatten viele Dorsche 50-65, der größte war 71. Die richtig Großen haben wir vermißt, aber die sollen ruhig bis nächstes Jahr noch wachsen. Gruß Kössi


----------



## Hansen fight (20. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Was sind das denn für Arsch.... |peinlich
Dieses Arogante Lachen passt so Richtig  zu dieser Truppe.
Bitte entfernen.
Da kann man sich nur schämen wie die mit den Tieren umgehen.                                                                                   |gr:


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (21. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für Arsch.... |peinlich
> Dieses Arogante Lachen passt so Richtig zu dieser Truppe.
> Bitte entfernen.
> Da kann man sich nur schämen wie die mit den Tieren umgehen. |gr:


 Haargenau so und nicht anders sieht das aus!!|good:
Einfach nur abartig wie da mit der Kreatur Fisch umgegangen wird:c!!! Mir kocht das Blut "auf 110Grad":r:r:r


----------



## goeddoek (21. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Jungs #h

Ich kann eure Reaktionen ja verstehen, denkt aber bitte an die Boardregeln !


----------



## kokanee (21. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,


nach diesen Videos#q#q#q ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit|uhoh: bis die Dänen ein Limit über gefangene Fische einführen, wie in Norwegen. 
Es ist anzuzweifeln das diese Personen eine Fischerprüfung abgelegt haben.
Schade nur das es wieder das Gesamtbild der Angler schädigt.

Grüße
kokanee


----------



## ChrisHH (23. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So gleich gehts los. Die Spannung steigt. Mehr dann von der Insel 
LG
Christian


----------



## Zander_Ulli (23. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, 

ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage an die LL - Spezies.
Weiß jemand ob es eine Art "Fahplan" gibt wo man ablesen
kann wann die ganz dicken Pötte durch die Fahrrine 
vor LL schippern ? Fände ich ganz interessant. 
Und an dieser Stelle nochmal danke an alle Berichterstatter #h
immer wieder schön von der Insel zu hören. Vor allem 
wenn so tolle Fangmeldungen dabei sind .

Gruß Ulli


----------



## Multe (24. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Zander_Ulli, nein einen Fahrplan für die "Dicken" gibt es nicht aber bevor du zum Angeln gehst kann du hier ganz kurz reinschauen und da kannst du sehen, was die nächsten Stunden auf dich zu kommt.
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de/default.aspx?level0=100
Auf welcher Seite die Pötte fahren, siehst du vorher natürlich nicht.
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (24. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

HI Männers keiner aus LL  zurück??? Ein paar Berichte oder Fotos wären schön mich juckt es in den Fingern und noch so lange ich geh ein


----------



## Buschi the Butt (24. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo an alle Langeland-Freunde,

ich bin relativ neu im Forum und schreibe heute meinen ersten Beitrag. Ich lese aber seit Jahresbeginn gespannt alle neuen LL-Beiträge. Anglerisch bin ich ein Anfänger. Letztes Jahr war ich zum ersten Mal angeln (Leka, Norwegen) und seit dem bin ich vom Meeresangeln infiziert. In diesem Jahr geht es wieder nach Norwegen (Ende Mai) und für eine Woche mit Familie und Freunden nach Langeland / Spodsbjerg (09.07. bis 16.07.). Vielen Dank für Eure wichtigen Informationen. Das Boot (Limbo 520) habe ich demgemäß bei IBI gemietet. Die Seekarte ist studiert und der Langeland-Angelführer ist bereits gelesen. Zwei Fragen habe ich jedoch noch an Euch: 1. Falls wir einen Hornhecht fangen, wie ist dieser zu versorgen? 2. Welche Beifänger sind für das Mono-Vorfach sinnvoll?
Viele Grüße, Buschi


----------



## Multe (25. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Buschi, da hast du dir ja eine gute Zeit auf LL ausgesucht. Zu dieser Zeit hast du die Chance schon einen richtig dicken Dorsch zu fangen.
Hornis wirst du mit Sicherheit im Juli fangen. Probier es mal mit Silkekrogen am Spirolino, denn das klappt immer. Den Horni kannst du entweder filetieren oder nur ausnehmen , aber vorher die Schuppen entfernen.
Der Beifänger sollte zu dieser Zeit am 0,50 - 0,60mm Mono hängen( ca. 20cm. lang ) und kann ein Twisterschwanz in der Größe 3" oder 4" sein. Der Jigkopf sollte schwebend sein oder max. 3-4 gr. haben an Hakengröße 3/0 oder 4/0.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Buschi the Butt (25. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe,

vielen Dank für die Info's. Ich werde unseren ersten LL-Trip ab Juni in Ruhe vorbereiten. Sicherlich wird sich dann noch die ein oder andere Frage stellen. Toll, dass im Forum so viele aktiv Hilfestellung leisten und ihr Wissen mit anderen teilen.

Viele Grüße
:m
Buschi


----------



## buttweisser (25. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Jungs, ich bin seit 2 Tagen wieder zurück von LL - schade.

Hier mein kurzer Bericht:

1. Mefo: sehr schlecht, einige kleine auf Blinker, Fliege nur 2-3 Zupfer. In der Woche habe ich nur 2 maßige Mefo-Fänge gesehen, also Zufallsfänge. Beide in Fredmose, dabei war ein Fisch braun und trotzdem hat ihn der Fänger (ein älterer Herr) dem Meer entnommen und voller Stolz den Strand entlang getragen - schäm dich alter Mann. Weiter belästigte mich, als ich  in Vesteregn mit der Fliege fischte, ein Spinnfischer, der mit Steinen 30m neben mir ins Wasser warf (Warum?). Als er mich entdeckte stammelte er nur ein kurzes Entschuldigung und verschwand hinter meinen Rücken im Gebüsch. Aber nur um sich dann ca. 20-30m neben mir bis zum Bauch im Wasser zu postieren und mit seinen Blinker intensiv zu fischen - vielen Dank noch mal für Dein rücksichtsloses Verhalten. Ein anderer Depp mit der Spinnrute klapperte mit seinem Watstock auf den Steinen in Vesteregn herum und verscheuchte somit alle Fische der westlichen Ostsee. Ich verstehe nicht, wieso Spinnfischer immer wieder bis zur Brust in die Ostsee  waten müssen oder mit dem Watstock klappern den kein Mensch braucht. Entweder haben die kein Gehirn oder benutzen es nicht.

2.Pilken: Endlich wieder gute Fänge. Aber die Lieblingsfarbe der Dorsche wechselte teilweise im 30 Minuten-Takt. Ebenso die Wassertiefe, mal standen die Dorsche in nur 8-11m und stellten Sandaalen nach. Dann standen sie wieder in 16-18m aber dafür 5m über Grund und waren nur schwer zu fangen. Die Rettung war hier Pilker mit Heringspaternoster. Die 2 größten hatten 5 und 8kg.

3.Brandung: Wie immer sehr,sehr viele Plattfische, aber nur mit dem richtigen Vorfach und einer Wurfweite von mind. um die 80m. Viele kleine Dorsche von 10-35cm waren auch dabei, aber auch einige um die 45cm. Es scheinen wieder alle Jahrgänge da zu sein, daß läßt für die Zukunft hoffen. Wer kürzer warf mußte sich mit Aalmuttern und kleinen Dorschen abfinden.

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## e.shikari (25. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Matze 74 schrieb:


> Moin moin #h,
> 
> datt macht ja nix,dann stell doch einfach hier einen Link rein wo die Bilder zu finden sind wenn du wieder da bist.Dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg und bleib gesund :vik:.
> 
> LG Matze |supergri



bin wieder im lande, hier der link zum thread 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=215206


----------



## micha24 (25. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo bin seit Samstag abend wieder zurück von unserem alljährlichem Männertrip aus Langeland wieder zurück , nachdem die fillets verstaut sind , die angelausrüstung wieder sauber ist  und die frau wieder glücklich ist folgt jetzt der bericht .                                                                                                <<sAMSTAG 16.04  Anreise unkompliziert ohne stau 
bis flensburg ( nachdem wir letztes mal die werbung an dem scandinavian park gesehen haben ,beschlossen wir das tuborg bier da einzukaufen , da wir zu früh da waren und der laden noch zu hatte, 2 stunden warten , aber dann rein  20 paletten bier drauf und pustebacke das bier wird nur an scandinaviar mit pass verkauft , da wir aber knoblauch vergessen hatten  beschrenkte sich unsrer einkauf auf 69 cent ). 
Ankunft in spodbjerg um 10 uhr  30 . wir haben das boot limbo 699 mit steuerhaus bestellt bei IBI.  umziehen am hafen , 2 leute das boot klar zu auslaufen gemacht , 2 leute zu tanken geschickt ( tuborg / superbenzin ).
das wetter wind von süd west  in stärke2-4 nach bft 
11 uhr 30 ankunft an der gelben tonne 
drift nach norden mit bis zu 3 mph 
angfangen bei  25 m tiefe 
wir hatten uns als mindestmass  der hinteren bootskasten  ( ca 48 cm )für die fische festgelegt .
angeln bis 17 uhr dann den schlüssel  fürs haus bei NOVASOL holen ( noch nie probleme gehabt )
Die ausbeute  63 Dorsche  wobei 19 grösser waren wie von uns das bestimmte mindestmass .
So dann ins haus , essen machen , fass anstechen , die ersten fische filletieren , übrigens super haus mit 4 einzelnen schlafzimern , 2 wc un einem super filletierplatz .
tag 2   9uhr 30 raus , wind von west 3-5 bft drift nach norden 2-4 mph
nach 45 min bootsfahrt angeln zwischen 25- 35 m tiefe
ausbeute für den tag  65 dorsche 15 mit genommen
es war eine sehr starke unterströmmung  so das jede menge fische im mittelwasser verlorenwurden 
danach immer das gleiche fisch fertig machen , essen trinken , sexy -sat gucken und schlafen
tag 3 wind von west in 2-3 bft , weniger drift  1-2,5 und keine unterströmmung , anfang am bermuda dreieck und es ging sofort los bereits der 3 fisch hatte 5,5 kilo ( es sollte der grösste von uns für die woche sein ) nach 1 stunde wieder an unsere stelle zwischen 25- und 35 m 
ausbeute  80 fische , 34 zu mitnehmen 
tag 4 ( unser bester ) wind weniger 1-2 west -nord , drif t 1- 1,5 mph  wieder an unser stelle  zwischen 25- 35 m 
ausbeute 121 fische  ( dabei 1 scholle  mit leich , leider sieht man das erst wen man die aufmacht ) wobei wir 50 mitgenommen haben.
PAUSE ( es gibt essen ) fortsetzug folgt


----------



## roofvisser (25. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Neuer bericht von Cees de Vet 9 april - 16 april 2011

http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/cees-de-vet-2011

30 april / 7 mai sind wir in Spodsbjerg!! #:


----------



## micha24 (25. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi , teil 2 :
tag 5 , kein wind ,drift morgens noch 1 mph , nachmittag 0 ( so das man den motor anwerfen musste um 20 m weiter zu kommen ) 
angefangen südlich von spodsbjerg ( mit 3 fischen in 4 std  auf 40- 20m wassertiefe ) danach bis  zu unseren gebiet gefahren  und siehe der erfolg war wieder da  
ausbeute 77 dorsche  geangelt 26 mitgenommen
abends wiedr das gleiche 

tag 6 wenig wind von ost  1-2 bft   ,eine sehr gute drift in richtung nord west 
angefangen am bermuda dreieck  mit erfolg ( bermuda dreieck ist immer gut um alte pilker  zu versenken  , es gab in 2 std ca gefülte 100 hänger aber fisch ist an den kanten genug da  ) danach wieder zu unserer lieblingsstelle 
ausbeute 93 dorsche ,44 mitgenomen ,danach bis 12 uhr filletieren , essen , sexy-sat und ins bett .

tag 7 : boot muss bis 17 uhr sauber wieder im hafen sein  also früh raus ( 8 uhr 30 ) vollgas zu unserer stelle 

das wetter , ostwind 2-3 bft drift 1,6-2,4 mph  superdriften wieder richtung nord west  
super angeltag wo die fische permant gebissen haben , die hatten sonst immer über mittag 2- 3 std pause gemacht  , da wir angst hatten das wir die truhen im haus  ( 300 + 100 litter ) überfüllen ,wurden auch 50 bis 60 cm fische wieder zurück gesetzt 
ausbeute :84dorsche  , mitgenommen 36 
danach wie jedes jahr das gleiche ritual nach boots übergabe fisch und pommes essen an IBI seiner hot-dog budde ( das kommen sogar leute mit ferrari aus flensburg um ein hot dog zu essen ) top!!!

Fazit : Super insel ( auch nach dem 6 mal im april hinternander nicht langweilig ) super wetter  ( nur 1 tag bewölkt , sonnst nur sonne  geühlte 25 grad auf dem wasser ) 
super Schiffe  ( auch teilweise rücksichtsvoll gegenüber den anglern )
auch einige highlight s ( eine trillette (3 fische am pilker und 2er  jig paternoster ) von 1,5 - 2kg pro fisch ( der drill hängt mir immer noch im arm ) 1 12 kg schwerer stein  und schweinswale die bis auf 1 m ums boot geschwomen sid ( ist auf film , werde das irgedwan wens in ein anders format umgewandelt ist einstellen )

FANG insgesamt :583 dorsche  , 2 schollen  , mitgenommen haben wir 224 ( beide kühltruhen waren rappelvoll) davon ca nur 20 kochdorsche von ca 45 cm  zum grillen .

gebissen haben die meisten aug 10 bis 15 gram jigs  am paternoster  mit twister  ( farben rot ( geht immer ) aber auch auf braun und pink mit glitter )oder auf 80 bis 125 gram pilker in allen farben( aber meistens dunkel oder blau einige dorsche hatten herringe im magen )

die ausrüstung : preiswertes material  ( ich bevozuge eine abu-garcia 7 pilkrute  2,10 m  ( 16 eur bei askari )  , unverwüstlich und leicht und eine cormoran stationärrolle (fbi 4pis -4000  10 eur flohmarkt neu )mit kampfbremse   .die anderen auch kein teures material .

ach ich vergas zu erwähnen das wir zu viert waren , wobei einer  immer was anderes gemacht hat ( bier aufmachen, vertödelungen lösen , fische ausnehmen , schlafen oder essen an bord machen ) so das meistens nur 3 geangelt haben .

zuguterletzt VIELEN DANK an NIKOLAJ von IBI super nett , super service , an den Hafenmeister ( für s internet was man innerhalb von 24 std aktiviern muss ) 
an die Dagli bugsen Tankstelle  für die 240 liter Benzin 
An das FISKERI Angelgeschäft für das Ersatzmaterial  und seeringelwürmer  ( mit dem kann man sogar handeln )und An die TUBORG Brauerei für die 16 kästen Bier  ( war sogar im angebot )
und vielen dank an die leute die das gelesen haben, wer fehler findet darf die behalten 
ach und noch was ich habe am sonntag auf  dem flohmarkt 17 dieter eisele pilker  NEU für 15 eur gekauft.

ach kann mir einer schreiben wie das mit den bilder einstellen funktioniert 


micha24


----------



## Matze 74 (26. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



e.shikari schrieb:


> bin wieder im lande, hier der link zum thread
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=215206



herzlich willkommen zurück |wavey:,da sind ja richtig schöne bilder dabei muß ich sagen#6.muß ein schöner erholsamer urlaub gewesen sein.
schönen dank dafür.

lg matze


----------



## Zander_Ulli (26. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Vielen Dank Multe, den Link



Multe schrieb:


> http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/de/default.aspx?level0=100



kannte ich noch nicht. muss ich mir mal anschaun.
Leider haben wir im Ferienhaus kein Internet aber irgendwo
hier im Board gab's schon mal ne Diskussion über Internet
in Spodsbjerg. Muss ich nochmal suchen.

Gruss Ulli


----------



## carlsberg (26. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Leute super Berichte DAUMEN hoch.
um so näher der urlaub kommt um so langsamer geht die zeit rum . zur überbrückung gehe ich morgen mal ein paar forellen ärgern.
Kann mir jemand eine gute geflochtene schnur empfehlen ???


----------



## Multe (26. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Ulli, geh doch einfach zum Hafenmeister, da kannst du für ein paar DKK 4Std. ins Net.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Allerfischer (27. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Carlsberg, eine super geflochtene Schnur ist die Powerline von Gigafish.

MfG


----------



## ZanderTommy (27. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey, wo gibt es denn die Schnur und was kostet sie?


----------



## buttweisser (27. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Jungs,

die Powerline von Gigafish hatte ich vor Jahren auch einmal.
Der erste Eindruck war gut, der Rest sehr schlecht. Die runde Flechtung war schnell platt und es war die geflochtene Schnur die sich am schnellsten durchscheuerte und zwar von allen die ich bis jetzt gefischt habe. Fazit: schlechte geflochtene Schnur, deshalb nie wieder. 

Übrigens angelten damals 7 Mann von uns mit der Powerline und jeder hat dies Schnur nach der Woche LL wieder abgespult, daß sagt alles. Wir verloren mehrfach Fische mit kompl. Vorfach, nur weil die Powerline nach 2 Stunden fischen durchgescheuert war, ohne das wir über hängerträchtigem Grund (Muschelbänke u.ä.) angelten.

Wir reklamierten die Schnur bei Gigafish. Ergebnis: nur ausreden, keine Entschuldigung, kein Preisnachlaß, keine Ersatzschnur

Mein Rat: Wer eine sehr gute geflochtene kaufen will, kommt mit 10 Euro pro 100m nicht aus. Eine Geflochtene annähernd rund zu flechten erfordert, einfach ausgerückt, eine höhere Anzahl an Flechtungen und damit Mehraufwand an Material und Arbeit und dadurch einen höheren Preis.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## eiche64 (27. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ buttweisser

Wenn du schon über die Powerline schimpfst,könnteste wenigstens ne Alternative dazu anbieten.Mit schlechtmachen alleine is keinem geholfen.#c

Gruß Eiche64 !


----------



## Multe (27. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Die Powerline von Gigafish war bei mir keine Stunde auf der Rolle bevor ich sie entsorgt habe.
Nun habe ich wieder die Spiderwire Stealth sowie die Whiplash Place Orange auf der Rolle und habe keine Probleme mehr. Wobei ich am liebsten mit der Whiplash Place Orange fische, denn die ist wirklich saustark.  Diese fische ich in den Stärken 0,15 und 0,17mm. Die Farbe wird nach längerem Gebrauch zwar etwas blasser, aber das ist normal da es ja nur eine Oberflächenfärbung ist.
Die Stealth habe ich in der Stärke 0,17mm auf der Rolle.
Gruß Multe


----------



## zanderman111 (27. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Eine Whiplash in 0,15 oder 017??? ne ne, da fischt du wohl eher ne 23 - 28er....


----------



## matthias_other1 (27. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hei Carlsberg ,

wie wäre es mit Power Pro guckst Du hier : 

http://www.tackleking.de/5-power-pro-angelschnur

Bei den Preisen brauchste nicht mehr im Amiland bestellen 

10 - 15 lbs sind völlig ausreichend !


----------



## eiche64 (27. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ zandermann 111

bei 0,23 biste schon mit ner 0,12er und die hab ich zur Zeit auf der Rolle.
Deshalb bin ich auch auf der Suche nach was neuem.
Die Powerline is mir eigentlich empfohlen worden,aber nachdem was ich hier gelesen hab...#c

Gruß eiche


----------



## zanderman111 (27. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wie kann ich Dir denn helfen Eiche??...

Schau mal genau welch Möglichkeiten der Hersteller Dir auf der Homepage bietet....

Nüscht anderes kommt bei mir auf die Rollen, wenn es um Geflochtene geht..

....


----------



## buttweisser (28. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@eiche64,

Junge ich wollte dich nur vor der Powerline warnen und habe über meine Erfahrungen mit dieser Schnur berichtet. Das nächste mal schreib ich nur positives, dann kaufst Du vielleicht diesen Schrott und ich hab ein ruhiges Gewissen, weil ich nicht über diese Schnur schimpfte. Entweder willst Du Ratschläge oder nicht. 

Lese was Multe über diese Wunderschnur schreibt und auch was er empfiehlt, dann bist Du gut beraten. Ein weiterer guter Tip ist der von matthias other1 mit der Power Pro, aber diese Schnur verwechselst Du wahrscheinlich mit der Powerline.

Der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Schnüren für Dich zur genauen Erklärung.
Power Pro: TOP
Powerline: FLOP

Also halte Dich einfach an die Ratschläge von Multe und matthias other1  und wähle eine von den 3 Schnüren aus, dann machst Du nichts verkehrt.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Allerfischer (28. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ihr könnt ja von der Powerline halten, was ihr wollt. Jedoch habe ich die Erfahrungen, die ihr mit der Powerline hattet, mit der Spiderwire. Diese Schnur ist beim normalen Auswerfen, Einkurbeln oder sonst was einfach gerissen..habe ich vorher noch nie so erlebt. Die Powerline hat mich dagegen noch nie im Stich gelassen. Ich fische die normale Powerline Gelb in 0,16 mm ..wenn ich die zum reissen bekommen will, gehört schon etwas dazu..ich schwöre auf die Schnur.


----------



## carlsberg (28. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi Leute danke für die  ganzen info`s ,werde mir alles mal in ruhe anschauen.Mit der Whiplas place orange habe ich letztes jahr gefischt. von ihrer tragkraft her top leider ist mir des öffteren die schnur aufgerubbelt so das ich die einzelnden fähnden in der hand hatte . daher bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir eine andere holen sollte. das was mir noch aufgefallen ist an der schnur ist der schnur durchmesser die 0,15zur 0,17 da liegen welten wenn man die in der hand hat .
und danke nochmal an alle


----------



## carlsberg (28. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hier bin ich direkt nochmal. hat jemand *penn* schnur auf der rolle zum dorsch fischen ????


----------



## Stefan W. (28. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ja haben wir.

Speedi und ich fischen die Penn KG Cast. Sind beide sehr zufrieden mit der Schnur.


----------



## matthias_other1 (29. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Carlsberg ,

hilfreich in Sachen Schnurfrage ist auch diese Seite :


http://www.norwegen-portal.de/Angelausruestung/Zubehoer/Schnurtest.html


----------



## Multe (29. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_Ich würde mal sagen, es reicht was bisher über div. Schnüre geschrieben wurde_. 

Würde lieber mal wieder etwas über die Fänge vor LL hören.
Es waren ja etliche über Påske auf LL zum Angeln und bisher kam hier sehr wenig an.
Zu den aktuellen Mefofängen kann ich leider nichts gutes berichten, denn selbst der Angelverein von LL hat über Ostern bei ihrem Mefotag sehr wenig und auch sehr kleine Mefos gefangen. Die Forelle des Gewinners wog gerade mal 2,015kg.
Gruß Multe


----------



## cozmo (29. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich fahre Montag für 3 Tage nach Langeland zum Meerforellenangeln... bin in Spodsbjerg untergebracht und sowieso erstmalig auf Ll....
Kann mir jemand über die aktuellen Meefofänge berichten??


----------



## Multe (29. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej cozmo, da sieht es leider nicht sehr gut aus. Wie du aus meinem letzten post ersehen kannst läuft da nicht sehr viel. Das kann sich natürlich bei der Wetterlage sehr schnell ändern. Frag einfach bei Thomas im Angelcentrum nach, denn der steht mit Jørgen Flindt, dem besten Mefospezi auf LL, täglich in Kontakt. Wenn da auf der Insel was gefangen wird, erfährst du es da am schnellsten.
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Greenhorn (30. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Liebe LL Freunde,
hier auch noch ein kurzer Bericht von mir. Wir sind in der vor-vergangenen Woche (16.-23.4.) in Spodsbjerg gewesen. Wir hatten ein schönes Novasol Haus für die ganze Familie.  Von Nikolaj haben wir ein Boot Typ 7 gemietet, sodass ich mit meinen alten Herrschaften gut Platz auf dem Boot hatte.
Wir hatten laut Thomas aus dem Angelcenter im Vergleich zur Vorwoche recht starke Strömung, so dass wir z.T. auch mit 200g echte Probleme hatten, zum Grund zu kommen. Dafür war die Woche durchgehend ohne Wind und ohne Regen, daher gab es keinen Ausfalltag. Da wir mit der Familie oben waren, waren wir insgesamt nur 4x auf Dorsch und einmal auf Platte draußen. Auf Platte ist es zu dieser Jahreszeit aber in der Tat nicht optimal, weil gerade die großen Flundern erbärmlich abgemagert waren, sodass wir die zurückgesetzt haben. Ich hatte vorher noch nie im April auf Platte und kannte das nur vom Hörensagen. 
Auf Dorsch hatten wir die (übliche) Ansage bekommen, man bräuchte nur vor den gelben Turm zu fahren und dann Richtung grünen Turm die Kanten zwischen 18 und 28m abzusuchen, dort wäre reichlich Fisch. Wenn man die Berichte der der Vorwoche liest konnte man das auch glauben. Und der Bericht der Truppe, die in unserer Woche unterwegs gewesen ist und die 16 Kisten Bier gesoffen hat, scheint das ja auch zu bestätigen (Die Leistung finde ich für die Woche übrigens fast noch bemerkenswerter als die 5.287 Fische, die die gefangen haben ;-)  ). 
Ich weiß nicht ob wir zu nüchtern waren, aber wir haben bei unseren Versuchen zwischen gelbem und grünem Turm fast nix gefangen. Komischerweise fangen wir egal in welchem Jahr und zu welcher Jahreszeit in dem Sektor fast immer schlecht. Am besten lief es südlich vom grünen Turm und da auf der „roten“ Seite. Wir haben mit drei Leuten meist so zwischen 15 und 20 Stck zwischen 50 und 70 mitgebracht, das war allemal gut genug für ein paar Stunden. Vielen Dank nochmal an Walter, der mich schon im vergangenen Herbst auf das Gebiet aufmerksam gemacht hatte.
Interessanterweise waren wir zwischen 16 und 18m am erfolgreichsten. Wenn ich lese, dass viele andere zwischen 25 und 45 m Tiefe erfolgreich unterwegs waren, dann scheint der Fisch ja wohl reichlich in allen Tiefen gestanden zu haben. 
Teilweise war es bei uns augenscheinlich, dass große Köder eher größere Fische gebracht haben als Beifänger. Bei den Beifängern hatten wir zwischen rot, schwarz, pink, grün oder brauner Farbe keine signifikanten Unterschiede in der Fängigkeit festgestellt. Die Dorsche hatten sehr unterschiedliches Fressverhalten in unmittelbarer Nähe. Manchen vielen Krebse ausd dem Maul, manchmal bissen Sie im Mittelwasser und einem fielen drei schlanke Fische aus dem Maul, zwei waren nicht zu identifizieren, einer war eine Aaalmutter von gut 20cm Länge. Davon hab ich ein Foto, leider aber auf einem anderen Rechner. Ein heftiger Biss im Mittelwasser kam beim Einholen auf einen weißen 135g Storm-Shad, da fühlte ich mich kurz an Norwegen erinnert.
Ganz lustig war eine Szene, als wir bei nördlicher Strömung in der Nähe der Lolland-seitigen Fahrlinie unterwegs waren. Die Drift lief die ganze Zeit so, dann wir in sicherem Abstand parallel zu den Schiffen trieben. Ich war gerade dabei einen Abriss bei meinem Schwiegervater zu reparieren und hatte meine Rute abgestellt. Auf einmal hielt aber so ein russischer Seelenverkäufer (kam wirklich aus Russland) auf uns zu und ich denk noch "was ist das denn blos für ein Depp..." ich zum Steuerrad und wir die Angeln raus und kurz 200m versetzt... war jetzt nicht wirklich knapp, aber wir mussten uns halt in Bewegung setzen. Dann merke ich, das ich in der Eile meinen roten Gummifisch noch über Grund im Wasser hatte, allerdings hatte sich den ein 65er während des Versetzens das Gummi reingeschraubt. Schöne Überraschung...
Danach habe ich das GPS kontrolliert und und festgestellt, dass ich der Depp war, denn die Drift hatte nachgelassen und ein leichter Westwind hatte uns bei einer längeren Drift schräg in die Fahrlinie getrieben. Aber Hauptsache immer erstmal glauben, dass er andere der Trottel ist.
Es war alles in allem eine besonders schöne Angelwoche, sowohl vom Fisch als auch vom Wetter her. Leider habe ich es nicht auf Mefo probiert, da ich gehört hatte, dass nur sehr wenige wenn auch große Fische unterwegs waren. Das Wasser sein noch zu kalt gewesen.      
Euch allen noch eine schöne Zeit in diesem Jahr auf Langeland, ich schaue ab 27.8. noch einmal mit ein paar Kumpels ein paar Tage vorbei.


----------



## Multe (30. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Greenhorn, klasse Bericht . Nur schade, das die Strömung etwas zu hart war. 
Dann sehen wir und ja im August.
Gruß Walter


----------



## goeddoek (30. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Greenhorn #h

Spitzenmäßiger Bericht #6 Sehr schön geschrieben :m

Vielleicht noch ein oder zwei Fotos dazu ? #c  :q


----------



## Multe (30. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Georg, gibt es dich auch noch auf deiner Insel? Habe ja schon lange nichts mehr von dir gehört. Wie sieht es bei dir mit den Mefos aus? Hattet ihr auch Probleme mit den Braunalgen?
Gruß Walter


----------



## goeddoek (30. April 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Walter #h

Na ja, "manchmal" muss ich mich ja auch um meine Gäste kümmern  :q

Die Sache mit den Algen ist gottseidank an uns vorübergegangen. Trotzdem 'ne riesen Sauerei, was da abgegangen ist |uhoh: 

Das Wetter war hier in den letzten Tagen, ähnlich wie auf Langeland, fast zu gut ! So beschränkte sich die effektive Angelei eher auf die Dämmerung. Tagsüber kamen vereinzelt Meerforellen ans Band, die Bisse waren aber sehr vorsichtig und manchmal waren die Hornies schneller. Was machen die eigentlich schon hier ? Haben die kein Badethermometer ? Ist eigentlich noch etwas zu frisch für die :q

Nicht, dass ich die Burschen nicht mag. Im Gegenteil. Aber etwas Zeit sollten sie den Meerforellen doch noch lassen !


Liebe Grüße,

Georg


----------



## Colli_HB (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moinsen,

hier mal ein kleiner Bericht von der letzten Woche.
Wir haben uns zu sechst in Spodsbjerg eingenistet und hatten zwei Boote von IBI. 
Die Dorschfänge waren die ganze Woche über eher verhalten. Im flacheren Wasser so zwischen 15 und 20 Meter gingen hauptsächlich untermaßige Fische an Band, daher haben wir uns auf tiefen ab 25 bis 50 Meter konzentriert. Wir wollten auch keine massenfänge, sondern eher große Exemplare fangen. Pro Tag haben wir ca. 10 Fische entnommen. Größter war ein 95er mit 6,5 kg. 
Gewesen sind wir eigentlich überall. Ich konnte keinen besonders guten Fangplatz ausmachen. 
Da die Drift am Anfang der Woche eher schwach war, hatte ich mit Heringsfetzen am Oktopussystem geangelt, klappte super!
Einen Abend haben wir es etwas südlich der gelben Tonne bei 8 m auf Platte probiert.
Wir hatten zwar bis auf biss, aber die meißten waren klein. 
Auf Mefo´s habe ich es nur einmal probiert, leider auch ohne Erfolg.

Hornies waren noch nicht dort. Müsste aber so in 2 Wochen losgehen. 

Leider war es dann am Do. und Freitag sehr windig, so dass wir lieber an Land geblieben sind. 

Es war trotzdem eine super Woche und wir kommen gerne wieder!

Petri allen, die demnächst vor Ort sind!


----------



## Greenhorn (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Walter und Georg,
schönen Dank für die Antworten. Ich will mal schauen, ob ich noch ein paar Bilder nachschieben kann. 
Gruß
Jan


----------



## cozmo (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Also ich fahren nun morgen los und will ja 3 tage die Meeforellenägern.... kann mir denn jemand sagen momentan meerforellen auf langeland gefangen werden??


----------



## Greenhorn (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



cozmo schrieb:


> Also ich fahren nun morgen los und will ja 3 tage die Meeforellenägern.... kann mir denn jemand sagen momentan meerforellen auf langeland gefangen werden??



Also ich habe vor knapp zwei Wochen einen Hannoveraner Mefo-Angler vor Ristinge getroffen, der sagte, sein Kumpel hätte eine 65er in Fredmose erwischt.


----------



## Matze 74 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen #h,

@ micha 24,

an die Dagli bugsen Tankstelle für die 240 liter Benzin

ich wollte mal fragen ob das die normal Menge an Benzin ist die man so braucht in einer Woche?
Weißt du vielleicht noch wie viel euch der Sprit gekostet hat?

LG Matze |wavey:


----------



## Multe (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Matze, in den zweieinhalb Wochen Ende März haben wir etwas über 20 Liter Benzin verfahren. Das waren um die 220.-DKK.
Im Sommer fahren wir etwas mehr und da liegt der Verbrauch für 2 Tage bei ca. 10 Liter Bezin.
Wir wollen ja angeln und nicht bootfahren.
Gruß Multe


----------



## DasaTeamchef (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Matze, in den zweieinhalb Wochen Ende März haben wir etwas über 20 Liter Benzin verfahren. Das waren um die 220.-DKK.
> Im Sommer fahren wir etwas mehr und da liegt der Verbrauch für 2 Tage bei ca. 10 Liter Bezin.
> Wir wollen ja angeln und nicht bootfahren.
> Gruß Multe


 na - also wenn das nicht mal wieder eine typische "Multe-Aussage" war....lach

aber gut!!!!


----------



## john_dory (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Matze, in den zweieinhalb Wochen Ende März haben wir etwas über 20 Liter Benzin verfahren. Das waren um die 220.-DKK.
> Im Sommer fahren wir etwas mehr und da liegt der Verbrauch für 2 Tage bei ca. 10 Liter Bezin.
> Wir wollen ja angeln und nicht bootfahren.
> Gruß Multe


 
Ob der Korrekturfaktor ~0,08 (20/240) auch bei den _*anderen*_ Angaben zur berücksichtigen ist ...?#y
(Spaß)

Ich versuche, das mal nachzuvollziehen. Bin ab kommendem Wochenende auf Langeland...


----------



## roofvisser (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir sind in Spodsbjerg bis 7 mai. Erste foto's und kurz info:
http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/spodsbjerg-2011


----------



## ralle88 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Matze 74 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen #h,
> 
> @ micha 24,
> 
> ...



Hallo Matze,

wir waren die Woche vor Ostern in Spodsbjerg und da waren die Dorsche schon etwas mehr verteilt. Multe brauchte scheinbar nur zum gelben Turm fahren und fing seinen Fisch. Wir waren schon etwas mehr am Suchen, aber 240 Liter sind es auch nicht geworden. Wir kamen mit ziemlich genau 100 Litern aus, das entspricht etwa 170 Euro. Der Preis an der Tanke schwankt gewaltig, etwa eine Krone am Tag (11,60-12,60), das entspricht ja immerhin 13 Cent.
Petri an Alle, die jetzt noch fahren!
Gruß Ralle


----------



## Michael Horn (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen, 

auch komme nun endlich dazu, einige Worte von unserer Langeland Männertour 2011 loszuwerden. Leider hat das mit denm Livebericht nicht geklappt, da es Probleme mit dem Internetzugang gab. 

Es war mal wieder ein super gelungener Urlau auf meiner Lieblingsinsel. 

Dienstag 19.04 ging die Reise in Richtung Norden los. Nach Problemloser und Staufreier 1000 Km kamen wir Mittwoch vormittag gg. 09.30 Uhr in Bukkemose an. Wie immer wurden wir von Morten und seinem Team sehr freundlich empfangen und erste Tips für die Dorschangelei gespeichert. Strahlender Sonnenschein und Windstille war an diesem Tag angesagt und so dauerte es auch nicht so lange, bis wir unsere Boote zu Wasser liesen. Da uns Morten gleich einen heißen Tip gab, dass wir sehr flach Fischen sollen, da die Dorsche den Tobiasfischen nachjagen würden, fuhren wir in Richtung Fredmoser Wald und konnten dort auch gleich richtig schöne Filetdorsche ins Boot bekommen. Auf meinem Boot wurde mit schwarz roten Gummifischen mit 22 gr Köpfen gefischt. Dazu Ruten mit 20 Gramm Wurfgewicht...... da geht Dir bei Drill fast einer ab sag ich Euch. 

Hier die ersten Bilder


----------



## Michael Horn (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

und weiter gehts....

Donnerstags und Freitags war wieder sehr schönes Wetter und wenig bis gar kein Wind. Köder war wie am ersten Tag ein leichten Jigkopf mit einem rot-schwarzen Gummifisch. Auch an diesen beiden Tagen konnten wir reichlich Dorsche in einer Tiefe von 7,5 Meter landen. Erwähnenswert ist, dass wir in dieser Tiefe fast nur schöne Fische fangen konnten in der Gewichtsklasse von 1,5 bis 3,5 kg. Nur sehr wenig kleine Exemplare wurden schonend zurückgesetzt. 

Samstag war angelfreier Tag. An diesem Tag grillten wir unser Spanferkel. Das war ein Fest sag ich Euch. Morgens um kurz vor 9 Uhr wurde die Sau übers Feuer gehängt, abend gg. 18 Uhr gab es dann das eigens und lecker zubereitete Ferkel. Danke hier nochmal an Morten, welcher Ausreichend Hartholz für uns besorgt hatte.


----------



## Michael Horn (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Doch wollen wir uns wieder der Angelei widmen......

Der Ostersonntag sollte Anfänglich nicht uner Tag werden. ANfänglich herrschte fischer Ostwind, was das slippen an der Rampe in Bukkemose zum Verhängniss wurde. Kurz nicht aufgepasst und schwups, schlug der Motorschaft auf einen Stein, welcher einen Getriebeschaden verursachte. Echt Schei....#c:c

Mein Bruder, welcher sein Boot ohne größere Probleme geslippt hatte, schleppte das andere Boot anschließend in den Hafen nach Bagenkopp. Ich fuhr gleich nach Bagenkopp um das Boot dort zu slippen. 

Auch hier muss ein Wort über das Team von Haus und Boot gesagt werden. Wir stellte uns sofort eines seiner Boote für den Rest der Woche zur Verfügung. Das würde auch nicht jeder machen.  Und unsere Steven lacht auch schon wieder, denn er konnte schon ein passendes Getriebe für kleines Geld auftreiben. 

Gegen 12 Uhr -das Wetter hatte sich mittlerweile beruhig und wurde minütlich noch besser - konnten wir uns dann endlich der Angelei widmen. Im Bereich der Südspitze konnten wir in einer Tiefe von 12 Metern ein sehr gutes Plateau finden was den Tag letztendlich doch noch gut enden lies.


----------



## Michael Horn (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Montag und Dienstag konnten wir wieder in Bukkemose slippen. Nur wenig Wind und herrliches Wetter liesen auch diese beiden Tage zu erfolgreichen Angeltagen werden. 

Im Flachen ging aber gar nichts mehr, da sich die Dorsche mittlerweile wieder ins Tiefere verzogen hatten. In Tiefen zwischen 17 und 20 Meter konnten wir auch an diesen beiden Tagen herrliche Filetdorsche ins Boot bringen. Köder waren Pilker und Gufis in rot-schwarz und Gewichten zwischen 60 - 80 Gramm. Die Großezahl der Dorsche brachten Gewichte von 1,5 bis 4 kg an die Waage.


----------



## Michael Horn (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

und nochmal Bilder


----------



## Michael Horn (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

DIe beiden letzten Tage war leider der Wind zu stark, dass Mittwoch und Donnerstag kein Angeln mehr möglich war.

Donnerstagnacht verliesen wir gg. 00.00 Uhr die Insel in Richtung Südpfalz, wo wir am Freitag gg. 13.00 Uhr eintrafen. 

Es war wieder einmal super Tage mit viel Fisch. Insgesamt hatten wir pro Person 15 kg Filet, was bei 9 Mitreisenden 120 kg. Filet entspricht. Die Größen der Fische lag zwischen 45 - 75 cm. Schwerster Fisch brachte immerhin 4 kg auf die Waage. 

Ein herrzliches Dankeschön im Namen der gesamten Truppe an Morten und sein Team von Haus und Boot. Wir kommen bestimmt bald wieder.

Gruß Michael #h#h#h


----------



## Matze 74 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Matze, in den zweieinhalb Wochen Ende März haben wir etwas über 20 Liter Benzin verfahren. Das waren um die 220.-DKK.
> Im Sommer fahren wir etwas mehr und da liegt der Verbrauch für 2 Tage bei ca. 10 Liter Bezin.
> Wir wollen ja angeln und nicht bootfahren.
> Gruß Multe



Hej Multe #h,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort,aber irgendwie bin ich etwas verwirrt ;+|uhoh:,ihr habt in 2,5 Wochen nur 20 Liter verfahren.Seit ihr den rest gerudert ? 

@ Ralle,
auch dir vielen Dank für deine Antwort,ich will mal hoffen das es bei uns nicht zu viel wird wenn wir Ende September oben sind.

@Michael,
ein dickes fettes Petri erstmal von mir,super Bericht und geile Bilder muß ich sagen.Vorallem das Bild wo das Ferkel,oder sollte ich lieber Sau sagen,so richtig schön braun und kross aussieht,lecker lecker.

@All,
allen anderen die jetzt oben sind oder noch hoch fahren viel Glück und volle Fischkisten.

LG Matze #h


----------



## john_dory (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Morgens heftiger Wind und Mittags Ententeich... (so sieht es jedenfalls aus). Schöne Dorsche habt ihr da gefangen! Das lässt hoffen. Vor zwei Jahren ging um die Südspitze herum garnichts (zumindest in der Woche Ende Mai, in der in der Ecke aktiv waren). 

Und auch sonst scheint ihr euern Spaß gehabt zu haben - was will man mehr!


----------



## NorgeFan_27 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo und Moin Moin!!

Wir fahren am Do, den 12.05. bis zum 15.05. das erste Mal nach Langeland und sind in Spodsbjerg auf dem Campingplatz in einer kleinen Hütte untergebracht. Wir kommen ohne Boot und es ist auch für diesen Trip nicht geplant eines zu mieten. Wir möchten einfach am Tag ein bißchen auf Mefo und Horni angeln und Abends die Brandungspeitschen auspacken. Evtl. wollen wir auch eine spontane Kutterausfahrt unternehmen. Hat jemand von den erfahrenen Langelandfahrerern Tipss für uns? Gibt es besonders gute Strände für Mefo, Horni und Abends für die Brandung? Kann jemand einen Kutter empfehlen? 

Wir sind dankbar für alle Tipps!!

Danke!!


----------



## Multe (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Matze, wir sind nur zum gelben Turm gefahren, Anfahrt ca. 2km, als wir genug Dorsch hatten sind wir wieder zurück. Drift war keine - Fisch war genug auf dem Platz - was hätten wir da rumfahren sollen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Matze 74 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Matze, wir sind nur zum gelben Turm gefahren, Anfahrt ca. 2km, als wir genug Dorsch hatten sind wir wieder zurück. Drift war keine - Fisch war genug auf dem Platz - was hätten wir da rumfahren sollen.
> Gruß Multe



Hej Multe,
ich bin ja das erstemal auf LL und habe noch keinen Plan wo welcher Turm oder welche Tonne ist.Deswegen war ich ein wenig verwirrt.Und wenn der Fisch dort steht dann brauch man auch nicht durch die Gegend fahren is schon richtig.
Wenn ich denn da gewesen bin dann bin ich schlauer und weiß auch wovon ihr redet,wenn ihr sagt gelber Turm oder grüner Turm.Also bis die Tage dann.

LG Matze #h


----------



## carlsberg (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Michael hört sich ja nach einem super urlaub an. super berichte und tolle fotos dickes lob


----------



## Hansen fight (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



NorgeFan_27 schrieb:


> Hallo und Moin Moin!!
> 
> Wir fahren am Do, den 12.05. bis zum 15.05. das erste Mal nach Langeland und sind in Spodsbjerg auf dem Campingplatz in einer kleinen Hütte untergebracht. Wir kommen ohne Boot und es ist auch für diesen Trip nicht geplant eines zu mieten. Wir möchten einfach am Tag ein bißchen auf Mefo und Horni angeln und Abends die Brandungspeitschen auspacken. Evtl. wollen wir auch eine spontane Kutterausfahrt unternehmen. Hat jemand von den erfahrenen Langelandfahrerern Tipss für uns? Gibt es besonders gute Strände für Mefo, Horni und Abends für die Brandung? Kann jemand einen Kutter empfehlen?
> 
> ...



Also alles kein Problem |rolleyes
Geht ins Angelcentrum Langeland Spodsbjerg ( Thomas )
Der erklärt euch alles.Und / oder holt euch den Angelführer von der Rapsbande.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## NorgeFan_27 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Christoph, vielen Dank für Tipp. Den Anglerführer habe ich schon. Das Angelgeschäft wird unser erster Anlaufpunkt sein. Nach Rückkehr werde ich nen Bericht einstellen, LG Simon


----------



## matthias_other1 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> holt euch den Angelführer von der Rapsbande.
> Gruß Christoph


 
Hallo Michael ,

Danke für Deinen Bericht !
Und endlich mal einer mit PICS .

Ich bräuchte mal den Originaltitel des Buches der Rapsbande :g


----------



## knutemann (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bitteschön
http://www.filesbot.net/Der+Angelf%26uuml%3Bhrer+Langeland.+K%26uuml%3Bste+und+Boot.+K%26uuml%3Bstenangeln+und+Bootsangeln_25693.html


----------



## matthias_other1 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke !


----------



## Oli74 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin,

Super Bericht von Michael. Hoffendlich haben wir  Anfang Juni auch Glück mit dem Wetter, vorallem mit dem Wind.
Eine Frage hätte ich noch:
Gibt es eigendlich eine Möglichkeit unten bei Bagenkop Wattwürmer zu "pöttern" ? War sonst immer in Emmerbolle Strand Camping und da klappte das wunderbar.

Gruß aus dem Cuxland
Oli


----------



## DasaTeamchef (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Oli74 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Super Bericht von Michael. Hoffendlich haben wir  Anfang Juni auch Glück mit dem Wetter, vorallem mit dem Wind.
> Eine Frage hätte ich noch:
> ...



Moin Oli,

direkt Bagenkop ist schlecht. Höchstens in der kleinen Bucht neben der ehem. Fährabfertigung. Aber....Du meinst auch "Plümpern"! Pöttern ist die spannende aber fast überall verbotene Art Aale ohne Haken zu fangen. Hier werden auf einen bestimmten Faden mit der Ködernadel Tauwürmer aufgezogen, sagen wir mal 50Stk. Dann wickelt man diese "Wurmschnur" um die Hand, bindet sie zusammen, damit man ein Knäuel ("Pötter") hat. Nun noch ein Gewicht einbinden und es kann losgehen. Die Aale beißen sich mit ihren kleinen Zähnen im Faden fest und wollen nicht loslassen, bis der Kopf an der Wasseroberfläche ist. D.h., hier lassen sie los, somit muss bereits hier soviel Schwung in der Sache sein, das der Aal trotzdem das Wasser verläßt und idealerweise in ein Netz fällt. Z.B. Senke, umgedrehter Regenschirm, Plantschbecken.

Profis erzählten mir, der ideale Faden.....ist der an den Tampons - ich möchte hier aber darauf hinweisen, das es höllisch ärger geben kann, wenn Eure Frau/Freundin nun nur noch Tampons ohne Faden hat!

Und nun wirst Du verstehen - das ein Pötter, keinen Wattwurm bringt - den Wattis haben keine Zähne!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Oli74 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ok, 
Sorry dafür, bin das erste Mal vor 30 Jahren "plümpern" gegangen und seitdem hieß das immer "pöttern" bei uns!
Natürlich wollen wir Wattwürmer stampfen und nicht Aale quälen!
Vielen Dank für die Info

Gruß Oli


----------



## prinzi-butt (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,

ich kenne das Wattwurmsuchen auch unter "pöttern" aber auch unter "plümpeln".

Allerdings nennt man das Aalangeln mit Wollfaden und Tauwurm bei uns Ammerländern *"pieren*".

Bis bald auf Langeland: 04.06. bis 11.06.


----------



## Multe (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*              ACHTUNG     WICHTIG !!!!!!*
Nun gibt es , wie auf der ganzen Insel auch im Hafen von Spodsbjerg einen _Defibrillator       -    _"*Hjertestarter* " - 
Wenn man in den Sportboothafen fährt schaut man direkt auf ein Gebäude 
und daran ist er befestigt.

Ebenso ist seit dem 1. Mai ein Rettungsboot des *DSRS* im Sportboothafen stationiert.
*
*


----------



## Michael Horn (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> * ACHTUNG WICHTIG !!!!!!*
> Nun gibt es , wie auf der ganzen Insel auch im Hafen von Spodsbjerg einen _Defibrillator - _"*Hjertestarter* " -
> Wenn man in den Sportboothafen fährt schaut man direkt auf ein Gebäude
> und daran ist er befestigt.


 
 Hey Walter,

was ist denn das um Gottes Willen?!?!?#c

Danke und Gruß

Michael


----------



## Multe (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, wenn du mal Herzflimmern hast, so kann dir damit geholfen werden!!!
Die *Defibrillation* ist eine Behandlungsmethode gegen die lebensbedrohlichen Herzrhythmusstörungen Kammerflimmern und Kammerflattern, bei der durch starke Stromstöße die normale Herzaktivität wieder hergestellt werden soll. Das verwendete Gerät nennt man _Defibrillator_ oder im Fach-Jargon _Defi_. _So steht es bei Wikipedia_.
Ich hoffe, das Ding wird nie gebraucht.

Übrigens einen schönen Bericht den du da über euren Urlaub geschrieben hast.
Gruß Walter


----------



## roofvisser (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir waren von 30-4 / 7-5 in Spodsbjerg.
Unsere erlebnissen:
[FONT=verdana,sans-serif]http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/spodsbjerg-2011[/FONT]


----------



## Multe (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Kees, danke für deine Mail. Ihr habt ja mal wieder richtig gut gefangen. Der Bericht und auch die Bilder sind richtig super.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Mario Goetza (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> * ACHTUNG WICHTIG !!!!!!*
> Nun gibt es , wie auf der ganzen Insel auch im Hafen von Spodsbjerg einen _Defibrillator - _"*Hjertestarter* " -


 Danke für die Info aber seid Februar habe ich mein eignen.
Spaß´beiseite ist wirklich so aber finde ich toll das man mittlerweise überall die Geräte findet


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Kees, Danke für den Superbericht und vor allem für deine HB-Bilder. Die Wrackaufnahmen im SI sind toll.


----------



## carlsberg (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Leute kann mir noch jeman sagen wo ich von pilkmaxx pilker bestellen kann bei bsf-pilker.de sind leider alle ausverkauft. bekommen erst im juni neue lieferung das könnte ein wenig knap bei mir werden


----------



## Matze 74 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



roofvisser schrieb:


> Wir waren von 30-4 / 7-5 in Spodsbjerg.
> Unsere erlebnissen:
> [FONT=verdana,sans-serif]http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/spodsbjerg-2011[/FONT]



Hallo  mein Bester #h,
is echt ein supergeiler Bericht,glaube ich;+.Ich kann nur leider den Text nicht lesen,da ich dieser Sprache nicht mächtig bin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








.Aber die Foto`s sind sehr schön.Wie unterschiedlich unsere kleinen Leoparden doch aussehen können,is schon geil.Die Tangdorsche finde ich noch ein wenig schöner von der Färbung als die normalen.
Gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit den Text in`s Deutsche zu übersetzen?

LG Matze|wavey:


----------



## Multe (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Matze, probier es mal hier: http://translate.google.de/#
Holl. Text kopieren und und bei google einfügen.
Viel Spass
Multe


----------



## Zanderman (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*Hej Kees alter roofvisser*_#h,

toller Bericht mit wunderschönen Fotos,
Deine Anmerkung zu den Driftsäcken unterschreibe ich gerne, auch wir nehmen ihn oft zur Unterstützung bei Wind.
Aber Deine Aufforderung zur  Ausweichpflicht  gegenüber der Großschiffahrt ist noch viel wichtiger.Auch wir hören jedes Jahr mehrfach das 5-fach Signal vom Pott, wenn er ein paar Schlafmützen weckt.Der große Pott hat nicht nur kein ABS, wie Du schreibst, sondern dummerweise auch noch bis zu 3 km Bremsweg und das bei einer Marschgeschwindigkeit von knapp 30 km/h.-
Die Bilder vom SI sind wirklich genial, da möchte ich meinen Quadrabeam am liebsten sofort einmotten.
Gruß
michael


----------



## Michael Horn (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi mein Namensvetter #h,

melde mich aus dem Kreiskrankenhaus Kandel, wo ich seit Montagg stationär befinde und wohl auch noch bis Anfang nächster Woche bleiben darf . 

Hoffe, dass im Pott noch alles klar ist. 

Habe zuwachs bekommen. Nachdem ich bei meinem letzten Langelandtripp feststellen musste, dass meine Rana für meine Ansprüche etwas zu klein war, habe ich diese letztes Woche über Ebay verkauft. 

Habe mir aich schon ein neues angelegt. Ein Konsolenboot (ex Bundeswehr Sturmboot) mit einer Länge von 5,80 Meter und einer Breite von 1,80 Meter. Dahinter ist ein 50er Mercury. Da geht was. 

Einige Arbeiten sind zwar noch zu machen, bis ich aber in 55 Tagen wieder auf meine Lieblingsinsel komme, ist der Kahn startklar. Bordwandhöhe ist ca 62 cm. Ist ja auch schon ganz gut. 

Wenn ich soweit bin, lass ich Dir ein paar pics zukommen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Ines (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



> melde mich aus dem Kreiskrankenhaus Kandel,





> Habe zuwachs bekommen


Na, dann gratuliere ich man schön!#6
Das schafft kaum ein Mann!:m


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Glückwunsch zu Nachwuchs! Die Maße sind schon mal ganz gut!


----------



## DasaTeamchef (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hi mein Namensvetter #h,
> 
> melde mich aus dem Kreiskrankenhaus Kandel, wo ich seit Montagg stationär befinde und wohl auch noch bis Anfang nächster Woche bleiben darf .
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Michael!

Bessere Dich!!! Äh - gute Besserung! Wir brauchen hier solche wie Dich - mit Ihren Berichten und den dazu passenden Fotos.
Gibt es denn schon einen Namen für das neue Boot? Hatte mich gerade auf Rana eingeschossen. Ach ja....Du solltest die Bewaffnung noch gegen Pilkruten tauschen - das kommt bei den Dänen besser an!


Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## DasaTeamchef (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

im übrigen habe ich jetzt den Countdown gestartet. 43 Tage noch bis "LongIsland" - diverse Vorbereitungen und auch ein paar Angeltermine sowie ein kleinwenig (Achtung, nun kommt ein böses Wort!) Arbeit - die mir die Zeit verkürzen.


----------



## Zanderman (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hi mein Namensvetter #h,
> 
> melde mich aus dem Kreiskrankenhaus Kandel, wo ich seit Montagg stationär befinde und wohl auch noch bis Anfang nächster Woche bleiben darf .
> 
> ...



_*Hej Namensbruder#h,
*_ich hoffe Du hast deinen Zuwachs per Kaiserschnitt bekommen, könnte mir vorstellen das es sonst eine recht schmerzhafte Niederkunft war.Aber Spass beiseite, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe liegst Du ja wirklich im Krankenhaus, ich wünsch Dir jedenfalls alles Gute.-
Ansonsten ist hier alles paletti, werde langsam mal wieder die _Kampmakrele_  auspacken, obwohl der Rhein zur Zeit ja recht wenig hergibt, habe von _*Multe *_noch ein paar interessante Zanderspielsachen bekommen, die mal langsam getestet werden müssen.-Wir schlagen ja am 20.08. wieder für 2 Wochen in Spodsbjerg ein, aber vorher geht es noch im Mai 4 Tage nach Rügen mit Frau und Freunden (alles Nichtangler), aber ich werde mit Marcel einen Tag auf Lachs rausfahren, freue mich schon riesig darauf, habe bisher noch nie die Gelegenheit auf Lachs gehabt.-Ich schicke Dir eine PN wenn ich zurück bin und freue mich sehr auf die Pics von Deiner Sturmbraut.--
Ich wünsch Dir und allen anderen LL-Freunden bis dahin eine gute Zeit und schöne Leos-Mefos-Platten und was immer Ihr euch an den Haken wünscht.
Gruß 
michael


----------



## Feuer35 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Kommt gar kein Bericht mehr,haben sie die Insel für deutsche Angler gesperrt???;+;+;+

Grüße Karsten


----------



## prinzi-butt (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,

ich bin auch Neugierig!

In 19 Tagen gehts nach Langeland und ich bin sehr gespannt.

#c#c#c


----------



## Allerfischer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

In 27 Tagen gehts auf die Insel!  Spätestens 2 Wochen danach gibts nen neuen Bericht


----------



## flitzkes (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,

ich setzte mich morgen in Bewegung und komme am Mittwoch in Spodsbjerg an. Meine Lucy (Hellwig Marathon V470) macht dann eine Woche in Hafen fest:vik:.

Vielleicht sieht man sich.

Grüße vom Niederrhein


----------



## otto57 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Feuer34 schrieb:


> Kommt gar kein Bericht mehr,haben sie die Insel für deutsche Angler gesperrt???;+;+;+
> 
> Grüße Karsten


 
Moin 

war vom 7-14 Mai da 

hatten 2 Tage Ostwind und sind auf Grund der Wellen nicht raus gekommen.

Dorsche sind aber da, hatte 15 KG Tischfertig mit nach hause gebracht.

Was aber dieses Jahr komisch war, das die so vorsichtig gebissen haben,wie beim Brassenangeln.

Hornis hatte ich auch 2 - wollte ich garnicht 

:vik:


----------



## schweizer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey.
Sind vom 21.-28.5.in Spodsberg.Haben von IBI ein Boot und wohnen in Rudkobing.Was geht momentan wie und mit was und wo??????


----------



## Mario Goetza (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Schweizer
Wir sind auch zum gleichen Termin dort.Kann mir jemand sagen wann die Bootsvermietung IBI Morgens auf macht denn wir bekommen den Schlüssel vom Haus erst ab 15 Uhr und da wollen wir mal vorab mal kurz rausfahren.Vieleicht trifft man sich ja mal wir sind mit ein Transit mit KÜN -Nummernschild


----------



## mirko.nbg (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So.Jetzt warten wir auf den 28.5!! Dann sind wir auch für 2 Wochen dort! Ihr werdet uns erkennen mit der Deutschlandflagge und der Dänischen Gastlandflagge,so wie es sich für eine gute Seemanschaft gehört! Hier noch ein Foto vom Boot! Vielleicht lent man sich ja kennen!!! Einen Bericht gibt es selbstverständlich auch.......später,wie im letzten Jahr!

Gruss Mirko!


----------



## mirko.nbg (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hier noch ein paar Pics vom Boot! Evtl mal treffen auf See!!

Gruss Mirko!


----------



## akira (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo liebe Langelandfreunde,

ab Samstag ruft mal wieder für 2 Wochen die Insel. In der ersten haben wir ein Boot bei IBI.. Hat einer Infos wie es aktuell mit Dorsch aussieht? Tiefe, Köderfarben, Gummi oder Pilker? Wenn nicht auch egal, wir werden es schon herausfinden 

Ah noch eine Sache.. Hat jemand schonmal Drop-Shot auf Dorsch betrieben und kann seine Erfahrungen posten?

Die Vorfreude steigt schon

Grüße aus Hamburg!!!


----------



## pichel1 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin!!

Morgen um die Zeit bin ich mit 4 Kumpels schon auf Langeland!!

Ich hoffe wir werden gut fangen , war das letzte mal vor 3Jahren auf Langeland und freue mich endlich mal wieder Dorsche zu jagen!!

Wenn wir zurück sind werde ich Bericht erstatten!!


----------



## AAAangler (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So sind ab Freitag auch für 7 Tage in Langeland!
Bagenkop ist dann unser auslaufhafen!
Werde Bericht erstatten wenn wir wieder zurück sind!
Also bis denn Leute !!!


----------



## Feuer35 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

na da müsste ja in nächster Zeit die Seite überlaufen vor Berichten.:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## angelhagen (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin,

alle schreiben wann sie fahren. War denn schon jemand da und kann mal was über Fänge sagen....;+


----------



## Michael Horn (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Würde mich auch ma wieder über einen schönen Bericht freuen.

GRuß


----------



## Rohrbacher (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,


mich nervt auch, dass hier immer mehr gelabert wird als dass sachliche Beiträge oder Fangberichte rüberkommen. Das geht schon das ganze Jahr so, aber manche brauchens halt scheinbar...


Wir sind wieder vom 04.06. - 11.06. in Bagenkop und von uns folgt garantiert ein Bericht, ob negativ oder positiv.

Allen, die bis dahin hoch fahren, Petri Heil!!!

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## ChrisHH (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wenn auch schon ein paar Tage her, dann jetzt doch auch mal noch ein paar Sätze von unserer Woche Langeland. Waren vom 23.-30.4. da und zwar in Bagenkop.
Da meine Frau "ziemlich" schwanger und mein Söhnchen knapp 2 ist, war klar, dass es für mich nicht nur um Angeln gehen würde (leider...)
Dass ich dann letztlich nur 2 mal auf dem Wasser sein würde, war dann aber doch nicht so zu erwarten. Meine Schwester, mein Schwager und mein Vater brachten es in der Woche immerhin auf 4 1/2 Ausfahrten.
Von meinen 2 Ausfahrten will ich nun aber gerne mal kurz berichten. 
Ostermontag war traumhaftes Wetter mit leichtem Ostwind, so dass wir uns auf den längeren Weg Richtung "Roter Turm" gemacht haben (Ostersonntag ging um die Südspitze für meine Truppe nicht so viel). Erste Fische kamen schnell ans Band aber nicht unbedingt in der Größe, die wir mitnehmen wollten (50 und +). Am Ende des Tages waren es dann aber bestimmt 15-20 Fische (wir haben keine Strichliste geführt) zwischen 50 und mitte 60 die mit durften. Dass Verhältnis mitgenommen / released war bestimmt 1:3 oder 1:4, so dass wir schon so einige Dorschis gesehen haben. Leider hatte mein Schwager seine Kamera auf dem Weg zum Hafen verloren#q, so dass es keine Bilder von dieser Ausfahrt gibt.
Am Mittwoch der Woche, war ich dann noch mal auf dem Wasser. Der Wind aus Ost hatte da doch schon deutlich zugenommen und um Dovnsklint war es nicht so wirklich gemütlich, deshalb haben wir dann umdisponiert und sind mit Seeringlern vor den Strand von Ristinge und haben uns mit Driftsack von 4 bis auf 14m treiben lassen. Der Erfolg stellte sich auch umgehend ein: Platten gab's en masse, allerdings einfach viele, die uns zu klein waren. Ich hatte allein bestimmt ein Dutzend, davon aber nur ein oder zwei mitgenommen. Am Ende haben wir acht mitgenommen, die lang (Anfang 30 bis 40cm) und dick genug waren. War ein sehr entspanntes und lustiges Angeln. Erstaunlich war auch was für Plättchen versuchen sich die Würmer rein zu drehen. Eine meiner Kleinsten musste ich dann mal fotografieren lassen, nur doof, dass ich bei keiner der Guten den Apparat gezückt habe|kopfkrat
Ansonsten mal ein paar allgemeine Worte: Uns hat die Insel super gefallen - landschaftlich wiklich top. Auch die schwarzen Häuser in Bagenkop sind spitze, insbesondere bei diesem Wetter - jeden Abend Sonnenuntergang über dem Meer
Dann auch noch mal vielen Dank an die Tippgeber hier im Forum, insbesondere natürlich Walter, der einiges auch abseits des Angelns emfehlen konnte. Das Tuborg Kylle Kylle kam gut an und auch der Fynische Räucherkäse|supergri - nur die Schweinelende, die du beschrieben hast konnte ich weder in Bagenkop noch in Rudkøbing finden Aber dann vielleicht beim nächsten Mal. 
Mein Vater plant nämlich schon heimlich für September|supergri
Nur schade, dass es für uns keine Fische 70+ gab. 2 Wochen vor uns muss es gerade um die Südspitze herum gigantisch gewesen sein und abgeschwächt auch noch 1 Woche vor unserer Ankunft aber Glück gehört auch dazu und natürlich auch eine entsprechende Anzahl Ausfahrten um das Glück ein bisschen zu zwingen.
Ich kann mir auf jeden Fall vorstellen dort wieder hin zu fahren, vielleicht dann auch mal ab Spodsbjerg, wobei der Blick in Bagenkop:l Na wir werden sehen...

Und hier noch ein paar Bilder (man beachte wie hoch konzentriert meine Mitstreiter das Plattenangeln betrieben haben...):


----------



## Feuer35 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

endlich mal wieder einer der die Tasten auf dem Rechner gefunden hat. Super Bericht.
Das deine Erwartungen zwecks Fangergebnisse nicht so zu deiner Zufriedenheit sind Schwamm drüber. Einen Sonnenuntergang wie es deine Bilder belegen und dann es noch mit deiner Familie erleben zu dürfen ist doch ein Traum.
Unser Hobby eben|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

Grüße Feuer34


----------



## taz (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir sind bom 18.06. - 24.06.2011 auf Langeland und starten von Bagenkop aus. Bericht folgt selbstverständlich :q

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## karpfenjäger86 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo,

wir waren vom 14.05.-21.05 auf langeland.
wir sind sechs mann und hatten uns 2 boote bei ibi ausgeliehen.die ersten drei tage war zuviel west-und ostwind das unter 200gr. pilker nichts zumachen war.die drift war relativ stark, wir hatten zwar dorsche gefangen ,aber die größe war noch sehr ausbaufähig.viele fische um die 40-45cm die alle wieder schwimmen.am abend haben wir es in der brandung probiert, wo die dorsche größer waren als auf dem boot.am dienstag haben wir mit naturköder vom boot auf plattfisch geangelt, was sehr gut funktionierte.innerhalb von 2 stunden hatte jeder 15 schöne flundern und klieschen.alle fische haben in tiefen zwischen 6-8 meter gebissen.die nächsten tage hatte der wind endlich deutlich abgenommen, sodass normales pilken um die 100gr. wieder möglich war.die fänge wurden dann auch besser, der schwerste dorsch hatte 8 pfund und hat in 32 meter auf pilker gebissen.wir hatten die meisten fische zwischen 25 und 35 meter tiefe.
wir waren die letzten tage immer 5-8 stunden draußen und hatten pro boot 10 dorsche um die 50cm.es war sehr schwer fisch zu finden, weil es immer einzelfische waren die gebissen haben, aber trotzdem hat jeder von uns genug filets für dieses jahr.
hätte mir dennoch ein paar größere fische erhofft.
2 tage haben zwei mann von uns mit fliegenrute auf meerforelle gefischt, wo leider auch nicht viel ging.2 nachläufer und anfasser, aber der hornhecht ist noch in  küstennähe.
die woche war trotz der ersten windtage sehr erholsam und entspannend
viel glück den leuten die jetzt nach langeland fahren.fisch ist da er muß nur gefunden werden.


----------



## taz (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na Du machst mir ja Mut für nächsten Monat |kopfkrat :q

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## karpfenjäger86 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

wir mussten viel suchen.den anderen anglern ging es genauso wie uns.
oft umsetzen treiben lassen, wenn fisch da war die gleiche drift nochmal, oder ne neue stelle probiert.kennt ihr ja


----------



## taz (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Jupp, das deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen der letzten Wochen auf dem Kutter


----------



## max nbg (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo bin neu hier bedanke mich aber schon mal für das was ihr so alles geschrieben habt und hoffe es hilft mir wenn ich ab 28.5 das erste mal auf Langeland versuche nen Fisch zu fangen.


----------



## john_dory (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So, etwa eine Woche verspätet möchte ich auch über unsere diesjährige Langeland Tour berichten:

Nach einer weitgehend unproblematischen Anfahrt kamen wir am 7. Mai in Spodsbjerg an.

Eine erste Inspektion unseres Ferienhauses und des Bootes verlief zur vollen Zufriedenheit: Das Haus war geräumig und mit allen Schikanen ausgestattet, inklusive Filetierplatz.
Zum sehr schönen Strand waren es keine 200m und zum Hafen rund eineinhalb Kilometer. Das Boot war mit einem kräftigen, aber sparsamen 40PS-Motor ausgestattet und hatte im Bug eine Kajüte, die ausreichend Platz für 3 Personen bieten würde, falls es Regnen sollte. Dazu GPS und Echolot - was will man mehr!

Der Abend unserer Ankunft verlief natürlich mit langem Klönschnack - wir mussten also etwas schneller schlafen, denn der Wecker bimmelte unbarmherzig um 7:00 Uhr. 
Die erste Ausfahrt führte uns ein Stück Richtung Norden zur 'Grünen Tonne DW53'. Die Fänge waren wenig spektakulär, ein paar untermaßige Dorsche, die natürlich behutsam zurückgesetzt wurden. Die Verbindung aus sehr starker Drift des Wassers von Nord nach Süd in Verbindung mit einem strammen Wind von Ost machte es uns nicht einfach, das Boot wurde sehr schnell abgetrieben, trotz Driftsack, den ich auf Anraten eines Bekannten noch kurzfristig beschafft hatte (insgesamt wurde er in den Folgetagen übrigens wenig eingesetzt, irgenwie haben wir uns mit der Drift arrangiert). Also erste Rückfahrt mit leerer Fischkiste, was unserer guten Laune aber keinen Abbruch tat.

Als wir am Nachmittag zur zweiten Ausfahrt starten wollten, hatte der Wind noch deutlich zugelegt. Weiße Schaumkronen auf dem Wasser signalisierten uns, dass 'Plan B' gefragt war, denn Sicherheit geht vor. Wir fuhren also mit dem Auto an die im Windschatten liegende und deshalb momentan ruhigere Westseite, wo ich mein Glück auf Meerforelle versuchen wollte.

Einen dieser Silberbarren konnte ich zwar nicht überlisten, dafür aber 4 stattliche Hornhechte: Abendessen gerettet.

Der Montagmorgen ließ sich gut an, weniger Wind, der im Laufe des Tages dann auch noch drehte und aus Westen bließ, so wie es sich gehört. Wir probierten mehrere Plätze aus und konnten tatsächlich ein paar ordentliche Dorsche verhaften.
Am Dienstag dann noch eine Steigerung, wir fingen richtig gut, darunter einige 60+.
Auch am Mittwoch lief es gut für uns.Top-Wetter, ordentliche Dorsche und die wunderschöne Kulisse der Ostküste, so macht das Spaß! Von den besten Momenten gibt es keine Fotos, da wir einfach zu beschäftigt waren. So zum Beispiel, als etwas südlich von Spodsbjerg fünf 50+ Dorsche simultan auf unsere Köder knallten: Zwei Dubletten und ein 'Solo', wir waren einfach zu beschäftigt.
Donnerstag: So langsam geht es Richtung Ende, morgen Nachmittag müssen wir das Boot abgeben, also nochmal ausgiebig gefischt und wieder lief es ordentlich. Keine Massenfänge zwar, aber wirklich ein paar schöne Fische dabei.
Freitag: Die letzte Ausfahrt und wieder einige schöne Fische. Etwas wehmütig war uns schon zumute, als wir das Boot abgaben. Nachdem der Fang versorgt war, trösteten wir uns mit einem letzten Ausflug zum nahen Strand. Rainer und Erne verfütterten die Fischabfälle an die Möwen und ich machte noch ein paar Würfe vom Strand aus. 
Der Strand ist sehr malerisch, das Wasser glasklar, wenn hier auch zum ernsthaften Fischen zu flach, wie einige vorgelagerte Sandbänke erahnen lassen. Ein kleiner Horni ließ sich vom Meerforellenblinker verführen, hatte aber keine Lust auf den Fototermin.
Dann ein letztes Mal 'Fisch satt' zum Abendessen und anschließend die Sachen soweit gepackt, dass wir am nächsten Morgen rechtzeitig bis 10:00 Uhr das Haus geräumt haben würden.
Die Rückfahrt verlief weitgehend stressfrei. Als ich halb im Ernst die Frage stellte, was wir im kommenden Jahr unternehmen wollen, erntete ich nur erstaunte Gesichter. Gut, das ist auch eine Antwort...
Zur Angeltechnik und den Montagen:
Mal gingen die Dorsche fast ausschließlich auf Beifänger in rot/schwarz, dann wieder bevorzugt auf Pilker. Die Beifänger hatten wir durchweg größer gewählt, als auf einem Info-Blatt der DAM vorgeschlagen. Haken der Größe 1/0 und darauf Twister von 5cm erschienen uns absurd klein. Hilfreich dagegen war der Tipp von Multe, den Pilker nur als Gewicht zu verwenden und anstelle des Drillings einen Twister an ca. 25cm Vorfach über einen Wirbel einzuhängen, so hat man fast keine Hänger. Bloß nicht direkt an der unteren Öse des Pilkers anknoten, sonst verliert man todsicher das Vorfach nach wenigen Bodenkontakten, den Fehler habe ich nur einmal gemacht (zum Glück ohne Fisch dran).


----------



## john_dory (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auf jeden Fall vorstellen dort wieder hin zu fahren, vielleicht dann auch mal ab Spodsbjerg, wobei der Blick in Bagenkop:l Na wir werden sehen...


 
Schöner Bericht - und erfreulich zu hören, dass an der Südpsitze wieder Dorsch gefangen wird!#6

Die letzen Jahre waren dort ziemlich mau...weswegen wir nach Spodsbjerg ausgewichen sind und wohl auch nächstes Jahr wieder dorthin fahren werden.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo john_dory


schöner Bericht und auch schöne Fotos dabei. Kleiner Hinweis - es ist KEIN Petermännchen sondern ein Seeskorpion! Der Stich kann aber ähnlich schmerzhaft werden


Viele Grüße


----------



## john_dory (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Uups, danke für die Aufklärung! Ja, da hast Du natürlich Recht. Die beiden Arten sind eigentlich kaum zu verwechseln.

Die Vorsicht beim Abhaken war aber offenbar doch angebracht...



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Hallo john_dory
> 
> 
> schöner Bericht und auch schöne Fotos dabei. Kleiner Hinweis - es ist KEIN Petermännchen sondern ein Seeskorpion! Der Stich kann aber ähnlich schmerzhaft werden
> ...


----------



## DasaTeamchef (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



john_dory schrieb:


> Uups, danke für die Aufklärung! Ja, da hast Du natürlich Recht. Die beiden Arten sind eigentlich kaum zu verwechseln.
> 
> Die Vorsicht beim Abhaken war aber offenbar doch angebracht...


 


mir gefällt vor allem der dänische Name: ULK


----------



## Robbaz (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



john_dory schrieb:


> Uups, danke für die Aufklärung! Ja, da hast Du natürlich Recht. Die beiden Arten sind eigentlich kaum zu verwechseln.
> 
> Die Vorsicht beim Abhaken war aber offenbar doch angebracht...




Den hatte ich letztes jahr auch am Haken. Komischerweise war ich auch, ohne zu wissen was es ist, vorsichtig. 

Anglerinstinkt ????? |kopfkrat


----------



## Zander_Ulli (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,

Wir sind Anfang Juni auch für eine Woche in Spodsbjerg. 
Lohnt sich in dieser Zeit auch mal ein Versuch im flacheren 
Wasser |pfisch: Mit flach meine ich da so 7...12 m Tiefe.
Wenn wir oben waren haben wir meist nur in Tiefen ab 
18 - 20 m gefischt. Mich würde aber mal das "Flachwasser"
reizen.

Wo könnte sich denn so ein Versuch lohnen? Wenn mir jmd.
nur so nen groben Anhaltspunkt geben könnte wäre ich
schon dankbar ( z.B. vor Illebölle ).

Gruß Ulli

P.S: Weiß eigentlich jemand ob der Meeresspiegel vor 
Spodsbjerg schon gesunken ist, bei all den Fischen die 
schon gefangen wurden :q ?


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Robbaz schrieb:


> Den hatte ich letztes jahr auch am Haken. Komischerweise war ich auch, ohne zu wissen was es ist, vorsichtig.
> 
> Anglerinstinkt ????? |kopfkrat


 

Der "Ulk" sieht ja nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend aus - und was wir nicht kennen,  da ist vorsicht doch immer angebracht.....


----------



## DasaTeamchef (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Zander_Ulli schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wir sind Anfang Juni auch für eine Woche in Spodsbjerg.
> Lohnt sich in dieser Zeit auch mal ein Versuch im flacheren
> ...


 

Moin Ulli,


wenn es um die Dorsche geht, dann war es in den letzten Jahren so: Je wärmer es wird - desto tiefer stehen die Dorsche. Ausnahmen gibt es aber immer mal!

Der Meeresspiegel vor Spodsbjerg wird wohl erst ende Juni deutlich sinken - heute (JETZT) in einem Monat fische ich gerade zwischen der Ansteuerungstonne Spodsbjerg und dem grünen Turm

LG Frank


----------



## McPou (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So morgen ist es soweit dann ist Abfahrt nach Spodsbjerg. Endlich hat das lange warten ein Ende. Ich werde nach dem Urlaub auf jeden Fall einen Bericht und Bilder einfügen.|supergri

Was das flachwasser angeht haben wir auch die Erfahrung gemacht das die Dorche eher zwischen 17-27m stehen. Die kleineren Dorsche findet man aber gelegentlich im Flachwasser. Ich würd es einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## shorty 38 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, der Unterschied zwischen 17 und 27 Metern kann vor Langeland sehr gravierend sein. Von Sternstunden bis zur Nullnummer ist da alles drin. Einfach den Bootvermieter fragen und es sollte klappen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## max nbg (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

McPou wir nehmen morgen die selbe Straße bis zum Ende #6


----------



## McPou (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nehmt Ihr auch die Fähre von Fynshav? Wenn ja um wieviel Uhr vieleicht sieht man sich ja!:vik:


----------



## mirko.nbg (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Max Nbg! Kommst Du auch aus Nürnberg?
Ich fahre heute auch los auf die Insel! Fahren morgen um 12 Uhr mit dem Schiff von Fynshav los! Blauer Transit mit Boot!

Gruss Mirko


----------



## Hemingway56 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
nachdem wir letztes Jahr auf Bornholm zum Angeln waren sind wir dieses Jahr vom 18.06. - 25.06. in Spodsbjerg.
Wer ist in dieser Zeit auch auf der Inseln, um den Dorschen nachzustellen?#6
Viele Grüße aus dem Emsland von Hemingway56


----------



## Michael Horn (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo an alle Langelandfahrer,

wünsche Euch viel Erfolg und lasst mir noch ein paar Leo's im Wasser. Freue mich schon auf Eure Berichte.
Bei mir dauert es noch 40 Tage.

Gruß Michael


----------



## knaacki2000 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Also eines muss an dieser Stelle mal gesagt sein: 
Eine Verletzung durch den Stachel eines Seeskorpions ist mit einer Verletzung durch den Stachel eines Petermännchens nicht ansatzweise zu vergleichen. Das Gift des Petermännchens ist extrem schmerzhaft und langanhaltend. Ein Stich am Seeskorpion schmerzt deutlich geringer und vor allem wesentlich kürzer.


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Leute,

zum Thema Petermännchen muss ich Knaacki recht geben. Hatte vor paar Jahren mal da "Vergnügen" mit dem Petermännchen. War nachts auf ner Mole in Bonnerup und hielt ihn im ersten Augenblick fürn kleinen Leo. Da war es auch schon zu spät. 2 Tage hatte ich ne dicke Hand...echt schmerzhaft. Aber vor Langeland hab ich die Kerle noch nie gesehen...Gott sei dank. Im Djursland in DK ist das Problem das das Wasser immer wärmer wird und sich das Petermännchen immer wohler im warmen Wasser fühlt. Das ist wohl der Grund warum Sie im Langelandbelt noch nicht so verbreitet sind, die Strömungen sorgen für kälteres Wasser.

Zurück zum Thema: Ich wünsch allen die hochfahren viel Erfolg und volle Kisten.Ich werd im Juli noch mal angreifen!

Gruß aus Kiel


----------



## AAAangler (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So Leute wie versprochen kurzer Fangbericht!!!

Am Freitagabend 20.05 ging es los nach Bagenkop!
Ankunft Samstag gegen 11:30 Uhr !
Schlüssel vom Haus geholt, ausgeladen, umziehen, Angeln klar machen und ab zu Torben Schlüssel und Ausrüstung fürs Boot geholt und ab aufs Wasser.

Nun kann ich nur mittteilen es gibt wieder Dorsch in der Ostsee.

Nach zwei mageren Jahren wiedereinmal schöne und viele Dorsche gefangen.
Fangtiefe so zwischen 7 und 12 Metern.
Hatten auch viele kleinere Dorsche denen wir die Freiheit wieder geschenkt haben um sie in 2 bis 3 Jahren erneut zu Fangen. #6


Leider mussten wir einen Tag :c schon nach ca. 3 Stunden abbrechen und einen Tag konnten wir gar nicht raus da der Wind so sark war.
Ansonsten immer schönes Wetter gehabt! Es ging immer Wind, hatten also gute Drift, aber Gott sei Dank nicht so Sark das wir rausfahren konnten.

An dem Tag wo ein rausfahren zu gefährlich war sind wir halt Hornhechten gegangen ! Leider nur mäßige Fänge!

Ansonsten allen anderen an dieser Stelle Petrie Heil!!!


----------



## carlsberg (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen habe gehört das die Grenze nach dk wieder zu ist . Kann mir jemand sagen was man jetzt mit nehmen darf oder Wieviel von jedem


----------



## goeddoek (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Was für Gerüchte da immer kursieren   


Es werden verstärkt Kontrollen gemacht. Das bezieht sich aber weniger auf "Otto-Normal-Tourist" :m

> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=216554

Auch an den Einfuhrmengen hat sich nichts geändert > http://www.skat.dk/getFile.aspx?Id=52807&newwindow=true


----------



## max nbg (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

3.tag :radlager hat es nicht verkraftet Boot steht noch mit hänger in Werkstatt. fänge vom Ufer 0,0


----------



## Rene161281 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, am 4. gehts endlich los. Wollen hoffen das wir ordentlich was fangen und den ein oder anderen ausm Forum treffen und n bierchen trinken können  #6


----------



## roofvisser (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

neues fangbericht von Dick Jongeneel 9-16 april 2011 Spodsbjerg
Ist nicht in Deutsch  (Tip: Google translate !!)
http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/verslag-2011-dick-jongeneel
bilder folgen.


----------



## flitzkes (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bin leider erst jetzt zu ein paar Zeilen über meinen Trip nach  Langeland vom 17.-24.05 gekommen

Mein kleines Sportboot (Hellwig Marathon)  habe ich wie immer im Hafen von Spodsbjerg festgemacht. 

Vom 18. - 20. Mai gab es  dazu Bilderbuchwetter, Sonne satt, glattes Wasser, geringe Drift.

Ein bisschen rumprobieren und suchen und schon hat´s geklappt. Tiefen von mehr als 30 m scheinen am besten zu funktionieren, die Dicken ziehen sich bei Wassertemperaturen von über 13°C anscheinend ins Tiefere zurück.
Ich nutzte das klassische System mit Pilker und zwei Jig-Beifängern. Dabei ist die Farbe schwarz ein absolutes muss, der Pilker konnte anscheinend nicht bunt genug sein.

Zum zweiten Mal benutze ich ein Lowrance HDS 8 mit StructureScan, habe aber schon früher jede Menge Wegpunkte von Angelplätzen gesammelt, wo ich erfolgreich war. Es macht großen Spaß bei der Suche nach Dorschen auf das HDS zurückzugreifen, man aber sollte auf den anderen Seite auch keine Wunder erwarten. Im Vergleich zu älteren SW-Modellen sind erfolgversprechende Bodenformationen viel besser zu erkennen, bei einer Drift ab ca. 2 km/h liegt der gescannte Bodenbereich jedoch nicht in Sichtweite des Köders.

Ich habe mal ein Screenshot mit hochgeladen.


----------



## Greenhorn (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



roofvisser schrieb:


> neues fangbericht von Dick Jongeneel 9-16 april 2011 Spodsbjerg
> Ist nicht in Deutsch (Tip: Google translate !!)
> http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/verslag-2011-dick-jongeneel
> bilder folgen.


 

Schöner Bericht mit schönen Bildern. 

Aber mal nebenbei: Auch wenn die weiße Fischkiste recht groß ist... was da zum Teil so drin liegt irritiert mich etwas. |kopfkrat


----------



## Rohrbacher (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Endlich!
Heute Nacht um 2 Uhr gehts los.
Allen die hoch fahren ein dickes Petri Heil!
Bericht folgt.


Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## Amigo-X (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ach nu guck, der Rohrbacher.... bin übrigens ab Sa. 04.06. da. Diesmal in Spodsbjerg...


----------



## carlsberg (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen hat denn niemand einen schönen Bericht für uns ? Wie wird denn momentan gefangen ? Am 18 Juni geht es endlich los


----------



## McPou (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen ein kleiner Bericht unseres Urlaubs in Spodsbjerg.

Waren vom 28.05. - 04.06. auf der Insel, und haben relativ gut gefangen. Das Wetter war hervoragend und die Unterkunft sowie die Boote waren wie immer top. 
Die Dorsche mußte man suchen da Sie sich momentan nur auf einer Stelle aufhalten zwischen grün und roter tonne rechts von Spodsbjerg. Gerade aus und rechts von Spodsbjerg dagegen waren kaum Dosche zu finden. Also fuhren wir wie alle rechts hoch und dort fingen wir dann auch gute Dorsche. Wir haben unser persönliches Maß der Dorsche auf 45+ hochgesetzt, was meiner Meinung nach das Maß für alle Angler sein sollte um den Dorschbestand zu schützen. Auch wenn wir DOrsche von 44cm gefangen haben sind diese wieder zurückgesetzt worden. Es gab viele kleine Dorsche aber auch immer wieder schöne Fische von 60-80cm. 

Leider mußte ich wieder einmal feststellen das viele Angler richtige Fischwilderer sind und fast alles mitnehmen was an der Angel hängt. Hier sollten richtige Kontrollen stattfinden und saftige Strafen auferlegt werden um den Dorschbestand zu schützen. 
Hier muß man einfach an den Menschenverstand apelieren und sich selbst ein höheres Maß festlegen wie 38cm. 
Auch die Fischer sind wieder kräftig am Netze reinholen, an manchen Tagen konnte man sich kaum noch treiben lassen ohne das ein Fischernetz im Weg stand. 

Trotzdem hatten wir einen wunderschönen Urlaub und die Filets waren auch reichlich. Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf nächstes Jahr.

Die Fangtiefen waren unterschiedlich von 13m - 27m haben wir die Dorsche eigentlich gefangen.


----------



## Michael Horn (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Leider mußte ich wieder einmal feststellen das viele Angler richtige Fischwilderer sind und fast alles mitnehmen was an der Angel hängt. Hier sollten richtige Kontrollen stattfinden und saftige Strafen auferlegt werden um den Dorschbestand zu schützen. *
*Hier muß man einfach an den Menschenverstand apelieren und sich selbst ein höheres Maß festlegen wie 38cm. *

Da muss ich Dir ganz ehrlich zustimmen 

Trotzdem Danke für den kurzen Bericht

Petri


----------



## carlsberg (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

da kann ich auch nur zu stimmen . Super das endlich jemand mal ein paar Worte gefunden hat Daumen hoch .


----------



## Greenhorn (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Carlsberg und Michael Horn zum Thema "ab welcher Größe soll man Fisch mitnehmen": Was schätzt Ihr denn wie groß die sind, die die Holländer in der weißen Fischkiste hatten (s. verlinkten Bericht Post 683)?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich habe die gleiche Igloo-Kiste und ich würde sagen, dass da viele gerade knapp über (wenn überhaupt) das gesetzliche Maß von 38 cm reichen...
Wenn man da den Kopf abschneidet, bleibt gerade genug Fleisch für 'nen hohlen Backenzahn übrig...


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi
Die kleinen die man sieht sind bestimmt nur Wittlinge 

Am 9.7 geht es los 2 Wochen Bukkemose


----------



## Angler@Rouven (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich möchte erstmal meine Lage erklären:

Ich mein Vater und mein Opa wollen nächstes Jahr nach Dänemark für eine 5 Tägigen Angelurlaub ( Zwischen April und Mai), wir haben uns für die Insel Langeland entschieden weil ich darüber gehört habe das es ein guter Einsteigerplatz für Anfänger ist .
Nun wollte ich mal wissen an welchen Orten man denn gut angeln kann und vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja Tipps geben für das Angeln auf Langelang, weil ich dort das erste mal bin ( Auch das erste mal auf Dänemark angeln).

Ich hoffe auf viele Tipps Danke schonmal :vik:

Grüße, 

Rouven #h


----------



## Allerfischer (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mahlzeit Jungs, ich schicke gleich mal ne kleine Frage hinterher..da ich jetzt am Samstag nach Spodsbjerg hochfahre, würd ich gern wissen ob Nikolai von IBI-Bootsverleih auch an Samstagen oder Sonntagen dort ist um einen aufs Boot einzuweisen? Wisst ihr da mehr?


----------



## looser-olly (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

was kosten die wattis    momentan ihn spodsberg bei thomas??????????bitte um schnelle antwort denn am samstag geht´´s endlich loß     sonst muß ich mir welche aus deutscheland mitbringen!!!!!!! allen viel petri heil   
olly.


----------



## Multe (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Allerfischer, natürlich ist Nikolaj am Samstag und Sonntag im Hafen. Samstags ist er in der Regel so kurz nach 8 Uhr im Hafen und bleibt bis ca. 16 Uhr.
 Angler@Ruoven, ich würde dir auf alle Fälle zu Spodsbjerg raten, denn da liegen die Boote im Hafen, die Tanke und der Kaufmann sind gerade um die Ecke und die Anfahrt zu den Fanggründen ist zu dieser Jahreszeit sehr kurz. Natürlich sind die Fangmöglichkeiten da sehr gut, gerade wenn die Dorsche im tiefen Wasser stehen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Hochseeangler (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



looser-olly schrieb:


> was kosten die wattis    momentan ihn spodsberg bei thomas??????????bitte um schnelle antwort denn am samstag geht´´s endlich loß     sonst muß ich mir welche aus deutscheland mitbringen!!!!!!! allen viel petri heil
> olly.



Ich war in der Woche vom 7. - 14. Mai 2011 auf Langeland, zu dieser Zeit haben 25 Wattwürmer 7,00 Euro bzw. 56 DK gekostet. Ob der Preis noch aktuell ist, weiß ich nicht.....
Oder einfach mal Thomas anrufen!

Hochseeangler


----------



## Amigo-X (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Momentan sind in in Bagenkop und Spodsbjerg alle Boote so gut wie ausgebucht. Es sind viele Holländer hier. |rolleyes
Die Dorschfänge sind z.Zt. als anstrengend zu bezeichnen. 
LOL, suchet, so werdet ihr finden.... Vielleicht liegts an den ständig wechselnden Windrichtungen. #c
Wer die nächsten Tage raus will, sollte sehr früh mit Sonnenaufgang  rausfahren. Oder spät ab ca. 18.00 bis Sonnenuntergang läuft´s ganz  ordentlich. 
Allerdings, die Dorsche sind in der Masse um die 40-45 plus / minus 5 cm. 
*Tagsüber läuft eher wenig !#d
Fangtiefen Langelandbelt 17 -25 M 
Fangtiefen Bagenkop / Gulstav 12 -5 M  abends !!! ( ins Flache treiben lassen, 25 - 30 gr. Blinker oder 12 cm Gummifisch )  

*Platte laufen *sehr gut *:m. Wer tagsüber unbedingt fischen will, sollte den Platten an den Sandbänken nachstellen. 
Die Buttfänge arten in Arbeit aus. !!! 
Montag Test mit ca. 25 Wattis = 18 Platte in ca 2 Stunden. 
Dienstagabend mit 50 Wattis = 35 Platte in 3 Stunden. 
Wassertiefe ca. 6 Meter über Sand, Nähe gelber Turm.  
Nachlaufsystem mit 2 Haken ( gr. 4-2 ) und nicht auftreibende Perlen oder kleine Löffel vorschalten.... 
Ankern ! Vom treibenden Boot sammelt man zuviel Algenzeugs.
Wer´s mag kann abends reichlich Hornhechte fangen. 
Do. fahre ich nicht raus, Fotos kommen später. Bin noch bis 18.06. hier. Bericht folgt. |bla:


----------



## max nbg (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Amigo auf welcher insel bist du denn|kopfkrat
boote nicht ausgebucht
dorsch zwischen tonne grün und rot  leider wenige zum mitnehmen
platte egal wo du suchst nichts zu finden -in 9 tagen 3 stück-
zur zeit starke strömung -pilk ab 250g
ab mittag bisse mehr auf Naturköder


----------



## autoglas (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



max nbg schrieb:


> Amigo auf welcher insel bist du denn|kopfkrat
> boote nicht ausgebucht
> dorsch zwischen tonne grün und rot  leider wenige zum mitnehmen
> platte egal wo du suchst nichts zu finden -in 9 tagen 3 stück-
> ...


Wo bist du Max?Ich mus Amigo da zustimmen genau so ist es!!!
aber keine Platten dann machst du was falsch?Platten ohne Ende!Gruß Horst#h


----------



## carlsberg (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tach zusammen schreibt nicht so etwas das die dorsche kein bock haben. habe irgendwie die letzten 3 bis 4 Jahre nur so ein Pech das wenn ich obend bin sehr schwer war dorsch zu fangen. Naja vielleicht kommt es ja ab dem 18 6 wenn wir oben sind


----------



## autoglas (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Carlsberg wie schon im April gepostet habe, es war wie in alten Zeiten, die Dorschfänge waren super,hab die guten Infos aus dem Board benützt(Gulp pinki usw.Danke Multe und an andere Boardis)zur Zeit mus mann die Dorsche suchen hab an einen tag den Tank leer gefahren und 12 gute Dorsche gefangen.Platten auf 6-8 meter 10-20 Stück da geht was,doch mann mus ständig umdenken, heut so morgen so,also las dich nicht entmutigen es ist noch genug Dorsch da Gruß Horst


----------



## carlsberg (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo autoglas dein wort in gottes ohr . man kann halt nix machen aber wir werden das kind schon schaukeln. hauptsache das wetter spielt die 1 woche mit und der wind kommt hoffentlich aus west dann kann nix mehr passieren. gulp minnow habe ich schon gekauft und an pinken sachen habe ich auch reichlich. was ganz schlecht wäre ist wenn die strömung so stark bleiben würde wie sie momentan ist.aber noch bleiben 9 tage zeit da kann sich viel ändern


----------



## Robbaz (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo.

Wir waren letzt Woche auf LL, Spodsbjerg. Wir hatten richtiges Glück mit dem Wetter. Konnten jeden Tag 2 mal rausfahren. Morgens auf Dorsch. Abends auf Platte.

Wir haben eigentlich jeden Tag hinter dem gelben Turm angefangen und da am äußeren Ende der Rinne. War ein Tip von Nikolai. Haben da auch ein paar 50er rausgeholt. Experimentell waren wir dann noch an der grünen Tonne, links aus dem Hafen raus richtung Bermuda. (DW53???). Dort hatten wir aber bis auf ein paar Seeskorpione leider gar kein Glück. 

Die Tage darauf sind wir dann immer zum grünen Turm und auch noch ein Stückchen weiter gefahren. Zwischen dem grünen Turm um der dazugehörigen roten Tonne haben wir in ein paar Minuten n paar richtig schöne 70er rausgeholt. Da ging es Schlag auf Schlag. Wobei die 50m Tiefe dann schon ganz schön auf die Nerven gehen. 

Gummifisch ging bei uns garnicht. 75% hat auf roten Beifänger gebissen. Pilker in allen Farben und Formen ging auch. Tiefen von 20-35m. 

Insgesamt waren gerade mal 20-25% der Fische vertretbar. Alles andere befindet sich wieder in der Ostsee. Haben ab 45 mitgenommen. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich mal eine Frage. Wie geht man eigentlich mit Fischen um die man schwer verletzt hat, oder auch tot sind? Nimmt man die mit, oder führt man die zurück zur Natur. Zweiteres haben wir gemacht. Aber trotzdem unschön...

Grundsätzlich kann man aber sagen das wir von 7,8 - 12 Uhr was gefangen haben. Danach ging so gut wie garnichts mehr!!

So das wir so gegen 14h meistens reingefahren sind. Päuschen, Grillerchen, Würmer gekauft und dann wieder raus auf Platte.

Genau Zwischen gelben Turm und den vielen Holzpollern richtung Strand haben wir bei ca. 7m geankert und jedes mal ordentlich Platten rausgeholt. Schmecken zwar lecker, aber die Freunde zu bearbeiten macht mal keinen Spass. #d Zu den Platten ist noch zu sagen, dass an den meisten Tagen die Freunde erst ab Punkt 20Uhr gebissen haben. Das war wie verhext. Aber naja....

Insgesamt hatten wir eine super Woche. Wie jedes Jahr...:vik::vik:

An alle die noch fahren.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Allerfischer (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Also als erstes würde ich schwer verletzte Fische mal Fischwaidgerecht abtöten. Ob du sie nun zurück ins Meer wirfst, oder mitnimmst ist dir überlassen, ich würde sie mitnehmen. Im Meer werden die Dorsche von den Krebsen oder anderem Getier gefressen, und wenn du sie mitnimmst isst du das Filet und den Rest holen sich die Würmer..ist doch alles ein natürlicher Kreislauf..
Was mir natürlich immer wieder sauer aufstößt, ist, wenn man in manch eine Fischbox reinschaut und massenweise tote kleine Dorsche darin sieht. Wenn man fragt, warum er die untermaßigen getötet hat, bekommt man meistens die Antwort, dass sie zu tief geschluckt haben und eh gestorben wären!


----------



## carlsberg (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Aber da fängt das problem an mit den schonmaßen von 38 cm . mal angenommen es würde eine kontrolle stattfinden hätten man an der stelle ein problem oder täusche ich mich. klar bevor ich den fisch über board werfen und zu gucken muss wie die möwen sich um den fisch prügeln kann man ihn lieber selbst essen . das problem ist wirklich nur wenn kontrolle stattfindet und so ein kleiner dorsch liegt in der kiste


----------



## Amigo-X (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tja, war Donnerstag abend ( 18 - 21:30 h ) doch noch raus. :q:q  Der Westwind 3-4 lies gegen abend  etwas nach, die fiese Süd - Nord Strömung war auch wech.... .  . 12 gute Dorsche zwischen 50 -70 cm mitgenommmen. Alles was unter 45 cm war ist wieder reingewandert.   Fanggebiet : nördlich rote Tonne DW 52 vor Illebölle. Tiefe von 24 m auf 17m, westlich treiben gelassen. Bei 22 Meter gings los !!! Erst gings nur auf japanrote Twister, später auf 60 Gr. Pilker orange-gelb.  Habe übrigens Boot Nr. 35 von IBI. ( bis Freitag abend, dann muß ich tauschen. ) 

 Ja ja hier geistern so einige SPEZIALISTEN rum, ich sach nur Norwegenausrüstung, Hebestangen und OMEGA Gummifische mit Hakengröße 0/5 ....#q 
Es gibt welche,,, die fangen und welche die fangen nischt. ;+


----------



## Greenhorn (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Offenbar war ja auch zuvor stärkere Strömung. Und wenn man da runter will muss man auch mal was schwereres ranhängen. Ich bin auch nicht so ein Fan des schwereren Geräts. Aber wenn man nun mal nicht für 2 Wochen da ist und sich die Tage nicht so aussuchen kann, dann machts vielleicht manchmal Sinn.

A propos "groß und schwer" da komme ich noch kurz zu dem Thema "Verangeln kleiner Dorsche" was ja auch gerade diskutiert wird. Mit großen (und ggfs. schwereren) Ködern mit Einzelhaken kann selektiver an den kleinen Dorschen vorbeiangelt werden.
Wenn ich manchmal die winzigen Beifänger mit den kleinen Haken sehe und die über einem Pilker hängen, dann kann sich da wirklich jeder Dorsch dran aufhängen.

Dazu eine Frage, die mir gerade spontan einfällt: Ist schon darüber nachgedacht worden, für das Kunstköderangeln eine Mindesthakengröße einzuführen? Oder gar Drillinge zu verbieten... man könnte ja auch einen Pilker mit einem großen Einzelhaken fischen.


----------



## kleinerdorsch (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Allerfischer schrieb:


> Also als erstes würde ich schwer verletzte Fische mal Fischwaidgerecht abtöten. Ob du sie nun zurück ins Meer wirfst, oder mitnimmst ist dir überlassen, ich würde sie mitnehmen. Im Meer werden die Dorsche von den Krebsen oder anderem Getier gefressen, und wenn du sie mitnimmst isst du das Filet und den Rest holen sich die Würmer..ist doch alles ein natürlicher Kreislauf..
> Was mir natürlich immer wieder sauer aufstößt, ist, wenn man in manch eine Fischbox reinschaut und massenweise tote kleine Dorsche darin sieht. Wenn man fragt, warum er die untermaßigen getötet hat, bekommt man meistens die Antwort, dass sie zu tief geschluckt haben und eh gestorben wären!


 
Hallo Allerfischer,
was mir an Deiner Aussage unheimlich aufstößt ist die Tatsache, das keiner kontrollieren kann, ob die Fische tatsächlich kaputt gegangen wären oder nicht. Deine Aussage ist deshalb absolut falsch. Untermaßige Fische sind grundsätzlich immer zurück zu setzen!!! Zumal das Mindastmaß meiner Meinung nach sowieso viel zu niedrig ist. Zuwider handeln sollte deshalb unbedingt hart bestraft werden!!!!
Nur so kann man die schwarzen Schafe unter uns ausnerzen.

Gruß   Rolf


----------



## goeddoek (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Rolf #h


Volle Zustimmung :m



kleinerdorsch schrieb:


> Zuwider handeln sollte deshalb unbedingt hart bestraft werden!!!!




Wird es auch. Wissen vielleicht nicht alle - untermaßige Fische gehören auf jeden Fall zurück. Die Ausrede: " Der hatte den Haken zu tief geschluckt." oder: "Der wär eh' kaputtgegangen", lassen die bei 'ner Kontrolle nicht durchgehen. Das wird richtig teuer !


----------



## Amigo-X (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

:q Freitag lief´s richtig gut ! Von 8 - 12 Uhr gute Dorsche beim grünen Turm. Meistens bei 19 Meter. 55 gr. Pilker scharz-rot.
Zeitweise tummelten  sich bis zu 10 Boote in diesem Gebiet. 
Abends war ich nochmal raus 18 - 21 Uhr, 8 gute Dorsche auf Gummifisch mit 55 gr. Kopf im Tiefen 18 - 25 Meter ( bei 15 -18 Meter Tiefe, gelber Gummifisch mit 25 gr. Kopf an ner 50 gr. WG Spinnrute. 
anbei n Paar Bilder...#h
Wind am Vormittag west 3 -4 
am Abend nordwest 2.


----------



## autoglas (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo langelandfreunde es ist einfach schön,bin jetzt die zweite Woche da(Spotsberg) und kann nur positives Berichten,Wetter ok.,Fischen auf Dorsch und Platte super,war heut morgen3Stunden Angeln 7 Dorsche auf Gummifisch Pink 10cm 150 Gr.südlich vor der grünen Tonne (hab nicht das Masband angelegt)18-25meter,Platten auf 8-10Meter ohne Ankern reichlich,ja jetzt hoff Ich für alle die nach Langeland kommen auch so ein fischreichen Urlaub! Petri Heil Gruß Horst (mit Bilder einfügen hab Ich ein Problem Grafik einfügen geht URL?)


----------



## mirko.nbg (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Teil 1*_Mein Bericht von unserem Angelurlaub auf Langelland vom 28.5-11.5.2011

Vor einigen Wochen ging unsere Planung schon los.D.h. eigentlich schon vor einigen Monaten! Es ist nicht so einfach ein Haus (zu vernünftigen Preisen) zu bekommen,wo auch ein großer Gefrierschrank dabei ist. Also hatte ich schon im August letztes Jahr ein Haus buchen müssen,obwohl unsere Chefs noch nicht mal den Urlaubschein genehmigt hatten. Aber es wird und hat ja doch alles geklappt!
Wir sind Michael und Andreas aus Köln und Ich aus Nürnberg.
Es wird dieses Jahr unsere 10. gemeinsame Tour sein,wobei wir heuer erst das 2. Mal auf Langeland sind. Genau wie im letzten Jahr wird unserer erster Treffpunkt Mellendorf bei Hannover sein,da wir ab dort mein Boot und Zeuch am und in den Kölner Transit verstauen und mein Auto dort sich 2 Wochen ausruhen kann.Um 4Uhr in der Früh hatten wir uns getroffen und los ging es gen Fynshav zur Fähre.
Zwischendurch schön Rührei mit Speck an Raststätte Hüttner Berge gefrühstückt! In Flensburg wurde der Tank nochmal voll gemacht und schnell in den Aldi......Kohle für den Grill vergessen.......
Wir waren um 10.30 an der Fähre und Los ging es um 12 Richtung Bojden! Na klar wurde vorher noch ein bisschen Anglerlatein ausgetauscht!
_


----------



## mirko.nbg (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Teil 2*_Nachdem ich,bzw wir die ganze Nacht unterwegs waren,waren wir dann doch froh endlich angekommen zu sein.
So wie unserer Zeitplan es vor vorsah,hatte auch alles geklappt,sodas wir um 14 Uhr am Hafen in Spodsbjerg waren und beim Hafenmeister Liegeplatz und Angelschein klar machten!
Danach haben wir das Boot schonmal zu unserem Haus gefahren,bevor es nach Rudköbing ging um unseren Schlüssel zu holen.
Jetzt ging es Los den Transit leer zu machen...... 14 Kisten Bier,Limmo,Wasser, 100 Eier,20 Pack Haribo,15 Kg Grillfleisch,20 Kg Kohle,Aufbackbrötchen,Marmelade,Wurst,Klopapier,Grill,
Klamotten,usw,usw.....
Wir hatten alles mit(bei den Preisen in Dänemark). Am Ende sollte alles gereicht haben,bis auf 2 Bierflaschen war so gut wie alles weg!
Aber vorm angeln ersmal den Grill anzünden.......
_


----------



## mirko.nbg (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Teil 3
*Jetzt erstmal Angelzeug sortieren und dann,
sollte es soweit sein und raus ging es auf die See!
Am anfang haben wir verschiedene Stellen angefahren,und wir wurden nicht im Stich gelassen. Zwar ist aller anfang schwer aber wir haben unsere Stellen gefunden an denen wir gut gefangen haben. Wir haben uns nicht nach anderen Booten gerichtet,sondern aufs Echolot verlassen. D.h. Kanten gesucht,unreinen Grund oder Mulden.
Gefangen und probiert haben wir fast alles! Hornhecht,Hering,Dorsch und Schollen! Einige ü 60 Dorsche waren auch dabei und viele ü 50!
Dafür mussten wir nichtmal weit fahren.Die meisten großen gingen weit vor der roten Tonne(vor der Südlichen roten Tonne) an den Haken. Es war ein Platz den wir letztes Jahr gespeichert hatten,und es hat geklappt! 3-4 hundert Meter weiter probiert und es kamen wenge Fische an Board. Vielleicht ist es auch nur Einbildung...


----------



## mirko.nbg (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Teil 4

*So vergingen einige Tage,und wie es der Wettergott wollte, waren es vom Wetter her,sehr schöne und sonnige Tage mal ohne Wind mal mehr Wind,sodas wir unsere Ausfahrt abgebrochen haben oder erst später rausgefahren sind. Dichter Nebel war auch dabei,der sich erst nach ein bis zwei Stunden aufgelösst hat und wir nicht über die Schifffahrtslinie konnten. Mann hörte nur das "tuckern" der schweren Dieselmaschinen und das "dumpfe" Schallen der Nebelhörner! Auch wenn es mal ein langer Angeltag war,war auch noch ein bischen Zeit um sich mal zu verschnaufen........


----------



## mirko.nbg (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Teil 5

*Interssante und witzige sachen erlebt man auch beim angeln!
Einer von uns war,sagen wir mall,ein bischen faul Schnur nach zu geben wenn er in der Abdrifft angelte! Egal. Er hatt viele Dorsche im Mittelwasser gefangen! Ich dagegen habe es mit Gummifisch in der Abdrift probiert und habe diesen ohne die Angel zu bewegen über Grund schleifen lassen! Sehr interessantes und auch erfolgreiches angeln! Auch Ellen langer Seetang,der sich mit seinen Wurzeln an Steinen festgemacht hat,das waren die härtesten Drills! Und einen Gummifisch,den ich von einem anderen "Petrijünger" an der Angel hatte und das beste war, es war sogar noch Schnur dran. Diese haben wir eigeholt und am anderen Ende war soger noch Rute und Rolle!!!!
Oder das Schollenangeln an der Wasseroberfläche! Wir hatten eine Scholle aus dem Wasser geholt und eine 2. schwamm hinterher. Als die Scholle die am Haken hing auf dem Boot war,blieb die 2. Scholle an der Oberfläche. Ich meine Angel mit den Lockperlen und Wattwurm nur ins Wasser gehalten und nach kurzer Zeit biss die Scholle an! Sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Einfach tolle Erlebnisse!


----------



## mirko.nbg (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Teil 6

*Hier sind noch ein paar Fotos von unserem Fang!


----------



## mirko.nbg (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Teil 7*

Und darum kommen wir nächstes Jahr wieder!
Bis zum nächsten mal!!!!!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi mirko.nbg

dickes Petri!! Da habt ihr ja echt einen Super-Urlaub gehabt!! :q Gutes Wetter und Fisch, was will man mehr. Ich bin auch mehrmals im Jahr in Danske zum "Urlauben", muss aber sagen, dass wir einige Lebensmittel hier kaufen und den Rest in Dänemark. Unsere Preise hier haben sich ja fast schon den dänischen angeglichen!! |uhoh:
Was die Benzinpreise angehen, da kann ich mich noch gut erinnern.......vor "einigen" Jahren hat der Sprit in Daenemark echt viel gekostet, aber als wir vor zwei Wochen aus Daenemark widerkamen hat der Sprit hier 3 Cent mehr gekostet.....(Stimmt, was sind schon 3 Cent, kann das Geheule auch nicht mehr hören!!!)
Soll nur heissen, man muss sich nicht unbedingt hier in Deutschland noch vor der Grenze noch an der Tankstelle in die Schlange stellen um noch "günstigen" Sprit zu bekommen......#d. Das war mal vor langer langer Zeit!!!

Trotzdem vielen Dank für den schönen Bericht und die tollen Bilder!!!


----------



## hajobu (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

:vik:Toller Bericht und auch sehr schöne Fotos ! Da bekommt man richtig Lust sich ins Auto zu setzen und dorthin zu fahren ! Wieso sind zwei Flaschen Bier von 14 Kästen übergeblieben ?|pfisch:


----------



## Sorpe-Keppe (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

bist du noch da


----------



## knutemann (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mal nee Frage: Sind in Spodsberg in dem Filetierraum im Hafen auch Gefriertruhen zum mieten vorhanden#c da unser Ferienhaus nur ein Minigefrierfach hat. Ich war zwar schon einige Male in Spodsberg aber ich hab noch nie in den Filetierraum geschaut#d


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Knutemann,

ich Filitierraum selber nicht, aber im danebenliegenden Waschraum, wo auch die Waschmaschine drin ist, sind Gefrierwürfel. Einige stehen offen (für alle), andere kann man für sich selbst mieten. Einfach beim Hafenmeister anfragen. Ich glaube 1 Tag kostet 7 Euro...hab das schon 2x geamcht und es gab nie Probleme. Einmal waren alle verschließbaren ausgebucht, da hab ich mein Fisch in die offene Truhe gelegt und Sie waren am nächsten Tag noch da. 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben!

Gruß aus Kiel


----------



## max nbg (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Gebe mal zu wenn ich das alles so lese muß ich was falsch gemacht haben.|kopfkrat


----------



## carlsberg (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

sehr schöne berichte mirko und tolle bilder . langsam fängt es an zu kribbeln samstag geht es los nach LL. habe gerade nach dem wetter geschaut ab sonntag ist wind von 4-6 angesagt und dienstag auch hoffe das es nicht stimmt


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Klasse Bericht!


----------



## Amigo-X (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Was ist eigentlich in und um *Lohals* los. #c Man hört von da oben gar nichts mehr. Wir waren da am Sonntag 12.06. mal gucken, es lagen n paar Angelboote im Hafen. Früher ( 1990 - 1995 ) waren wir auch im Juni da. Damals gabs den Ole Dehn Kutter "Eda Dehn" noch. Und auch reichlich Dorsch. 
;+  Scheint vorbei zu sein da oben ???;+


----------



## Stefan W. (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Fisch ist dort oben genug, das Problem ist das da man dort
zum Dorschangeln weit fahren muß. Platte fängt man dort 
vor der Haustür. Das gute Angebot an Booten hat man
da leider nicht, wie zum Beispiel in Spodsbjerg.


----------



## knutemann (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Besten Dank#6



KielerSprotte85 schrieb:


> Hallo Knutemann,
> 
> ich Filitierraum selber nicht, aber im danebenliegenden Waschraum, wo auch die Waschmaschine drin ist, sind Gefrierwürfel. Einige stehen offen (für alle), andere kann man für sich selbst mieten. Einfach beim Hafenmeister anfragen. Ich glaube 1 Tag kostet 7 Euro...hab das schon 2x geamcht und es gab nie Probleme. Einmal waren alle verschließbaren ausgebucht, da hab ich mein Fisch in die offene Truhe gelegt und Sie waren am nächsten Tag noch da.
> 
> ...


----------



## merlo (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hi mirko.nbg
> 
> dickes Petri!! Da habt ihr ja echt einen Super-Urlaub gehabt!! :q Gutes Wetter und Fisch, was will man mehr. Ich bin auch mehrmals im Jahr in Danske zum "Urlauben", muss aber sagen, dass wir einige Lebensmittel hier kaufen und den Rest in Dänemark. Unsere Preise hier haben sich ja fast schon den dänischen angeglichen!! |uhoh:
> Was die Benzinpreise angehen, da kann ich mich noch gut erinnern.......vor "einigen" Jahren hat der Sprit in Daenemark echt viel gekostet, aber als wir vor zwei Wochen aus Daenemark widerkamen hat der Sprit hier 3 Cent mehr gekostet.....(Stimmt, was sind schon 3 Cent, kann das Geheule auch nicht mehr hören!!!)
> ...


Meine Rede:
Wenn ich mir in den Ferien vor Ort das Essen nicht leisten kann, sollte ich mir überlegen, ob ich nicht lieber zu Hause bleibe und spare, bis ich das nötige Kleingeld zusammen gespart habe. Essen und Getränke mitschleppen ist doch irgendwie anstössig, auf jeden fall würde ich es nicht in die Welt hinaus posaunen.


----------



## Amigo-X (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



merlo schrieb:


> Meine Rede:
> Wenn ich mir in den Ferien vor Ort das Essen nicht leisten kann, sollte ich mir überlegen, ob ich nicht lieber zu Hause bleibe und spare, bis ich das nötige Kleingeld zusammen gespart habe. Essen und Getränke mitschleppen ist doch irgendwie anstössig, auf jeden fall würde ich es nicht in die Welt hinaus posaunen.


.

|uhoh: *UND warum* kommen dann die Dänen, Schweden und Norweger nach Deutschland zum einkaufen ??? Äh, die kaufen bei uns nicht nur Alk...
So´n bla bla..... Ich hab gedacht es geht hier um Fangmeldungen, Angeltipps und Berichte über das Erlebte. #d

Miesmacher und Neider gibt´leider überall.... 

Übrigens hier auf Langeland fangen die Holländer zur Zeit deutlich besser als die deutschen Kollegen. :q ( keine Kinderdorsche ) Die lassen sich meistens über große Strecken treiben und schleppen mit Gummifisch und Beifänger.  

Meine Erfahrung hier, bei genügend Drift oder Strömung genügt es den Gummifisch einfach über dem Grund zu halten.
Die Dorschbisse erfolgen in der Regel sehr aggessiv. Und auf 18 cm - 25 cm Gummifisch mit Einzelhaken werden auch keine oder kaum Minidorsche verangelt...


----------



## Rohrbacher (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hier wie versprochen der Bericht unserer Tour vom 04. - 11.06.

04.06.

Nach 1050 km und knapp 10 Stunden stressfreier Fahrt sind wir zu dritt gegen 12.30 Uhr bei Torben angekommen.
Nachdem wir unser Haus bezogen und die Bootssachen übernommen hatten hieß es erst mal etwas futtern, ein Bierchen trinken und ausruhen.
Da es sehr warm und dazu noch beinahe windstill war wollten wir erst gegen Abend rausfahren, was wir gegen 17 Uhr auch taten.
Wir fischten mangels Trifft aktiv mit Gummifisch und die ersten Dorsch ließen auch nicht lange auf sich warten.
Gegen 21 Uhr beendeten wir unsere erste Ausfahrt mit 11 schönen Dorschen, die größten 64, 67 und 72 cm. Der Rest war zwischen 50-60 cm.
Etliche kleinere durften wieder zurück ins Wasser.

05.06.

Am nächsten Tag war um 4 Uhr wecken angesagt, um 5 gings aufs Wasser Richtung Leuchtturm.
Wetterverhältnisse wie am Tag zuvor, warm und windstill. Heute wollten sie aber kein Gummi, Pilker solo um die 40-50 g gingen am Besten.
Bis ca. 13 Uhr konnten wir 30 Dorsche bis 60 cm in die Kiste packen, die gleiche Menge in etwa durfte weiter schwimmen.
Die Grösseren blieben an dem Tag leider aus.

06.06.

Über Nacht war der Wind aufgefrischt auf etwa 4-5. Gegen 5 Uhr wieder raus und ein paar alte Spots abgeklappert.
Aber es ging eher schlecht und so hatten wir am Schluss nur 10 Dorsche in der Kiste. Gegen Mittag brachen wir dann auch ab.
An diesem Tag fischten wir mit Pilker um 70-80 g.
Der Rest des Tages wurde zum Relaxen genutzt und am Abend gab es Steak satt.

07.06.

Am Nächten Morgen hatte der Wind sich wieder etwas gelegt und wir konnten an den Spots vom Vortag 34 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen überlisten, alle zwischen 45-60 cm.
Auf Buttlöffel mit Gulp-Wattwurm fing ich noch einen Seeskorpion, welcher nach einem Foto wieder abtauchen durfte. Ausser einem Minidorsch und einigen Fehlbissen ging auf den Löffel sonst nichts.

08.06.

Dieser Tag sollte der Hammer werden. Wie gewohnt um 5 Uhr ins Boot, Himmel leicht bedeckt und Wind 2-3. Mit Volldampf Richtung Leuchtturm auf einen Spot vom letzten Jahr.
Da wir am Vortag mit einigen Anglern aus Bayern gesprochen hatten und diese mit Beifängern gute Erfolge hatten stellten wir unsere Montagen ebenfalls um.
Als nach 3 Driften noch immer kein Dorsch an Bord war versetzten wir das Boot um 200 Meter an der Kante und beim ersten Ablassen gleichzeitig 3 Ruten krumm. Sofort einen neuen Spot gesetzt und erst mal die Fische an Bord gebracht - 2 Doubletten und ein Einzelner Leo, alle zwischen 65-70 cm.
Nach mehreren Driften zog wie aus dem Nichts dichter Nebel auf. Es war schwer einzuschätzen, aber wir schätzten die Sicht auf maximal 100 m.
Aus der Fahrrinne hörte man ununterbrochen die Nebelhörner der großen Pötte, es war schon recht unheimlich.
Plötzlich hörten wir in unserer Nähe einen Motor laufen und kurz darauf ein kurzes Hupen - eine Kuttertour. Obwohl wir die Leute reden hörten konnte man nicht mal einen Umriss erkennen. Aber nach ca. 1,5 Stunden löste sich der Nebel langsam auf und die Sonne setzte sich immer mehr durch. Der Kutter blieb beharrlich in unserer Nähe. Dort wurden nur vereinzelt Fische gefangen, wogegen bei uns ständig schöne Dorsche im Boot landeten. Als sich später noch eine zweite Kuttertour dazugesellte, unsere Kühlmöglichkeiten erschöpft und wir der Meinung waren, es reicht langsam, fuhren wir gegen 11 Uhr zum Hafen zurück. Dieser Tag brachte uns 42 Dorsche, die kleinsten um 65 cm, viele über 70, ich konnte den Größten mit genau 80 cm an Board bringen. 
Gegen Abend verdunkelte sich der Himmel dramatisch und ein Höllengewitter ging nieder. Von der einen auf die andere Minute fing der Wind an zu peitschen und die Wellen schlugen über die Kaimauer vom Hafen. 5 Minuten vorher war die See noch spiegelglatt. Wer da noch draussen war...

09.06.

An diesem Morgen war an Fischen nicht zu denken - Windstärke 5-6, in Böen 7. Also war ausschlafen angesagt.
Laut Vorhersage sollte es gegen Abend immer weiter abflachen, was auch der Fall war und so fuhren wir gegen 17 Uhr auf einen Spot vor Downsklint. Der Wind frischte jedoch wieder auf, so dass wir nach 1,5 Stunden mit 6 maßigen Dorschen abbrachen.

10.06.

Letzter Tag. Wir ließen es langsam angehen, denn Fisch hatten wir bereits ausreichend. Gegen 8 Uhr fuhren wir wieder zum Spot von vorgestern und siehe da, die Dorsche standen noch immer dort. Und so fingen wir bei Windstärke 3 und Supertrift bis Mittag noch 18 schöne Dorsche von +60 bis 70 cm.
Danach zurück zum Hafen, Boot ausgeräumt und gereinigt.

Am nächsten Morgen traten wir um 7.30 Uhr die Heimreise an, welche durch einen einstündigen Stau vor Hamburg etwas getrübt wurde.

Alles in allem war es wieder ein gelungener Urlaub mit vielen schönen Dorschen. Gegenüber dem Vorjahr gingen sehr wenig Kleine an den Haken.
Stellenweise musste mann die Fische suchen, aber wenn man sie erst mal gefunden hatte…

Ein paar Bilder folgen noch.

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Rohrbacher,

vielen Dank!!! Echt ein Super-Bericht!! #6 Muss leider noch bis Anfang Oktober warten um nach LL zu fahren.....|rolleyes (Fahre aber vorher nochmal nach Norge!! #6)
Vielen Dank nochmal!!


----------



## Amigo-X (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ angelnrolfman, ich hab nicht dich sondern merlo zitiert. !!! aber wenn du dich angegriffen fühlst... sorry.


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Amigo-X schrieb:


> @ angelnrolfman, ich hab nicht dich sondern merlo zitiert. !!! aber wenn du dich angegriffen fühlst... sorry.


 
Hi Amigo,

hab's Zitieren nicht gesehen.....*sorry*. Mein Fehler!!!  (Werde mein posting rausnehmen.....) Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ist ja jedem seine Angelegenheit........und finde es durchaus nicht "anstössig", wenn man seinen "Kram" mitnimmt....... 

Allen dicke Fische und vile Spass..........


----------



## mirko.nbg (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



merlo schrieb:


> Meine Rede:
> Wenn ich mir in den Ferien vor Ort das Essen nicht leisten kann, sollte ich mir überlegen, ob ich nicht lieber zu Hause bleibe und spare, bis ich das nötige Kleingeld zusammen gespart habe. Essen und Getränke mitschleppen ist doch irgendwie anstössig, auf jeden fall würde ich es nicht in die Welt hinaus posaunen.



Ich denke,das ich mal einen Angelbericht geschrieben habe,den sich,so wie ich es in letzter Zeit verfolgt habe,einige Mitleser und Mitverfolger dieses Forums gewünscht haben!
Ich kann ja nächstesmal schreiben:
1.Tag 8 Fische
2.Tag 3 Fische
3 Tag 9 Fische

Wäre doch sehr interessant!

Und zu guter letzt!
Ich habe die 15KG Grillfleisch für ca. 5 Euro das Kilo bekommen!
Macht 75 Euro!
Im Dagli Brugsen kostet es umgerechnet über 12 Euro das Kilo! Macht 180 Euro!
Ich kann es mir nicht leisten!
Vielleicht verdiehne ich ja auch nicht genug....
Aber angeln gehe ich weiterhin!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## hajobu (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

|uhoh:





merlo schrieb:


> Meine Rede:
> Wenn ich mir in den Ferien vor Ort das Essen nicht leisten kann, sollte ich mir überlegen, ob ich nicht lieber zu Hause bleibe und spare, bis ich das nötige Kleingeld zusammen gespart habe. Essen und Getränke mitschleppen ist doch irgendwie anstössig, auf jeden fall würde ich es nicht in die Welt hinaus posaunen.


Tut mir leid, dem kann ich nicht folgen. Wer ist denn seinem Geld böse? Du scheinst es wahrscheinlich leichter zu verdienen als mancher hier von uns. #d


----------



## Michael Horn (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Amigo-X und Rohrbacher....

sehr tolle Berichte und Klasse Bilder. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, diese zu lesen. Macht riesige Vorfreunde, denn in knapp 4 Wochen bin ich auch wieder auf meiner Lieblingsinsel. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Ich denke,das ich mal einen Angelbericht geschrieben habe,den sich,so wie ich es in letzter Zeit verfolgt habe,einige Mitleser und Mitverfolger dieses Forums gewünscht haben!
> Ich kann ja nächstesmal schreiben:
> 1.Tag 8 Fische
> 2.Tag 3 Fische
> ...


 

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass es ich mal wieder genossen habe, Deinen schönen Bericht mit super Bildern zu lesen. #6

Zum Thema Einkauf....... Ich denke, dass 98 % der Dänemarkurlauber, welche in Selbstverpflegerhäusern wohnen, ihr Fleisch und andere Lebensmittel / Getränke aus Deutschland mitbringen. Das mache ich auch schon die ganzen Jahre und werde es auch noch die nächsten Jahre so machen. Da brauchst Du Dich über eine solchen Satz von "merlo" nicht aufregen..... einfach überlesen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## TeichgrafOB (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

..
zumal ich im DagliBrugsen noch nie ein Nackensteak "Bierkutscher" gefunden habe :q
..


----------



## Multe (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich glaube doch es sollten mal einige in DK in die Supermärkte gehen und da die Preise z.B. für Fleisch anschauen.
Aktuell in dieser Woche bei Føtex -_3 Schweinelenden für 100.-DKK_
in einem anderen Laden  - _1kg Rippensteg für 25.- DKK_
Wo bitte ist das teuer???
Sicher kosten einige Dinge mehr als bei uns - aber was soll`s.
Ich kaufe im Urlaub fast alles in DK ein. Man muss halt nur nach den Angeboten schauen.
Sicher will man nicht, wenn man nur eine Woche oben ist, in den Supermärkten die Preise vergleichen. Das versteht jeder.
Ich kann mich da nur angelnrolfman anschliessen, denn unsere Preise haben sich schon lange den dänischen Preisen angepasst.
Ich denke, nun sollte Schluß mit diesem Thema sein und wir sollten uns wieder dem Angeln zuwenden.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Genauso sollte es sein! Außerdem kann das jeder machen wie er will!
So am Samstag morgen 4 Uhr legen wir ab Richtung Spodsbjerg für 14 Tage!
Boot bei IBI reserviert; Wetter sieht nicht so schön aus; schaun wir mal...
Haus direkt am Strand! :vik:
Skoda Octavia mit WO Kennzeichen , für diejenigen die mal schnacken wollen...:m

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Multe (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Dorsch - Tom, treff dich mal mit carlsberg denn der hat aktuelle Infos.
Gruß Multe


----------



## shorty 38 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langellandfreunde, mein Fleisch und meine Grundeinkäufe, wie Nudeln, Mehl, Zucker etc. kaufe ich in Deutschland. Ferner kaufe ich auch hier meine alkoholfreien Getränke und Bier. Diese Einkäufe sind doch um einiges billiger als in DK, besonders im Süden von LL. Der nächste Discounter wie Aldi, Lidl etc.. findet man erst in Rudköbing oder Svendborg. Beim Bezug des Ferienhaus kommt dann das alles in den Schuppen oder Vorratsraum und ich muß nicht wegen jeder Flasche Wasser meine Urlaubszeit verballern. Urlaubszeit = Angelzeit:q Gerade im Herbst (meine Hauptangelzeit auf LL) sind die Tage doch recht kurz. Das tolle Angebot der Bauern dort vor Ort mit Gemüse, Eiern, Obst und Honig nutzen wir aber jedes Jahr reichlich. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Amigo-X (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

meine 2 Wochen Langeland sind fast zu Ende. Zum fischen werde ich heute und Freitag nicht mehr rausfahren :cWind und Regen. 

Fazit der 2 Wochen:  """ Super """. Die Dorsche springen zwar nicht ins Boot und stehen ständig an anderen Stellen. Es gab auch keine Standart Fangtiefe. Allerdings zur Zeit mindestens in 15 Meter. In Tiefen ab 27 Meter und tiefer oft nur Zwerge unter 30 cm. Meistens waren die Leos verstreut in Wassrtiefen von 17 - 22 Meter. Manchmal habe ich willkürlich irgendwo angehalten und gefangen .... Spot im GPS gespeichert und widerholt angefahren... wech war´n se...  
Der Wind war fast täglich anders. Anfangs, 5. und 6. Juni herrschte zum Ostwind noch ne fiese süd-nord Strömung. 

Ab Pfingstsonntag wurde mein ergiebigster " Lieblingsplatz " bei Tonne DW 52 mit Netzen zugestellt. Tja, natürlich wissen die Stellnetzfischer auch wo´s was zu holen gibt. Auch nordöstlich "Gelber Turm" lagen plötzlich mehrere Netze. |uhoh:

Nordöstlich von Spodsbjerg gab´s nicht viel zu holen, Am "Bermudadreieck" , ich war drei mal dort, nur Kleinkram. Kann wie gesagt schon bald wieder anders sein... |bigeyes

Aber, eine Top - Ködervariante : knallgelbe Gummifische oder Twister. Kann Zufall sein, aber gestern abend (15.06.) lief erst nicht viel, bis ich meine Spinnrute mit ne´m 12 cm Gummifisch gelb mit rotem Rücken bestückte. ( ohne Beifänger ) In ca. 21 Meter Tiefe " "irgendwo" südwestlich von Tonne DW 52 torkelte das Teil am 28 Gramm Kopf nach unten. Gleich der erste Biss, ein 78 cm Dorsch. Danach ging´s Schlag auf Schlag 3 weitere Dorsche 50 - 58 cm folgten, dann,,, wurden sie plötzlich kleiner.  

Na ja, Dorsche sind da, ihr müsst sie nur finden. Einige Angler sind von Spodsbjerg in den Süden gefahren, so die Gegend um Fredmose Osterkov, roter Turm.  Und sogar noch südlicher bis Vognsbjerg.  Nun, wer Spaß dran hat. Gefangen wurde da zwar, aber auch nicht viel besser. 

Heute waren wir noch in Bagekop, da kam gerade der Angelkutter Long Island rein. Die Fänge waren größenmäßig auch nicht gerade berauschend.  

Für mich war´s kein reiner Angelurlaub, ich war in den 2 Wochen nur 2 Tage zum "extremfischen" auf der Ostsee. Pfingstsonntag war ich sogar der erste der rausgefahren ist. 
5:30 - 13 Uhr, weil ab 12 Uhr lief nicht mehr viel. Dann nochmal 17 Uhr bis Sonnenuntergang.

Die anderen Tage gings nur entweder morgens von 7 - 13 Uhr oder abends von 18 Uhr bis Sonnenuntergang raus.  

Insgesamt, mit den Fängen war ich zufrieden, Dorsche hab ich nicht wirklich gezählt, es  müssen so 90 gewesen sein. Ich hab ab 45 cm mitgenommen, der Größte,  siehe Foto.  

Tja, dafür dass wir an der Ostsee wohnen, schon n bischen verrückt, mit Fehmarn vor der Tür, quasi schräg gegenüber Urlaub zu machen. ABER; Langeland hat seinen ganz besonderen Reiz. Auf jeden Fall ein Dorado für Meeresangler und solche die es werden wollen.

PS.
Nehmt unbedingt ne Spinnrute mit. 
Meine Lieblings-Combo:


Sportex Carat Spin 2, 300 cm, 50g WG
Shimano Twin-Power 4000 F
( oder ne kleine Abu Multi.)
15 er Fireline
Ohne Scheiß, damit hab ich die größten Dorsche gefangen. 

Ende Oktober ist noch ne Woche Bagenkop geplant.

Ich freue mich schon auf die Bereichte meiner Nachfolger und wünsche viel Petri Heil #6#6#6


----------



## Amigo-X (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Noch weitere Fotos.....|kopfkrat


----------



## DasaTeamchef (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Genauso sollte es sein! Außerdem kann das jeder machen wie er will!
> So am Samstag morgen 4 Uhr legen wir ab Richtung Spodsbjerg für 14 Tage!
> Boot bei IBI reserviert; Wetter sieht nicht so schön aus; schaun wir mal...
> Haus direkt am Strand! :vik:
> ...


 

Hey Tom,

da Du 14Tage dort bist - treffen wir uns bestimmt. Habe dieses WE noch Hamb. Meisterschaften auf Fehmarn, starte aber am nächsten Freitag auch nach Spodsbjerg. Audi A4 - mit Trailer und der "Und sitzt"

Gruß Frank


----------



## Zander_Ulli (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nach den vorangegangenen Berichten hier noch ein kurzer Bericht unserer
 Woche in der gleichen Zeit in Spodsbjerg.

Wir hatten in der Zeit vom 4. bis 11. Juni ein Haus von Novasol und ein Boot
 bei IBI gemietet. Samstags bei der Ankunft war das Wetter gleich super,
 so dass wir einen kurzen Törn zum Naebbe Riff unternahmen. Für die kurze Zeit  
 die wir draußen waren stellten sich recht gute Fänge ein. Der größte biss auf  
 einen schwarzen Wasabi.

 Sonntags versuchten wir unser Glück am Blinddarm. Was aber keinen Nennenswerten
 Erfolg brachte. Die Drift war an diesem Tag bis zu 7 Km/h stark.  
 Abends gings dann in die Brandung. Da wir allerdings nur
 tief gefrorene Schrimps als Köder hatten Missglückte der Versuch.  
 Die Dinger fliegen weg als ob sie mit der Madenschleuder raus geschossen werden.

 Die nächsten zwei Tage klapperten wir das Gebiet in der Nähe der grünen  
 Tonne DW53 (links vom Hafen raus) ab. Dabei lief's mal besser und mal schlechter.
 Bester Köder war hier das Standard- Pilksystem mit Pilker und schwarz- rotem Beifänger.

 Auch den Nebeltag (Mittwochs) haben wir erlebt. Da hat man zuerst eine super Sicht
 und denkt es klart sich auf, und schwupsdiwups sieht man auf einmal gar nichts mehr.
 Und dann 10 Minuten später scheint wieder die Sonne. Wir sind in dieser Nebelsuppe
 auch immer auf der Landseite der Fahrrinne geblieben.

 Die letzten beiden Angeltage haben wir die Dorsche zwischen dem grünen
 und gelbem Turm geärgert #a. Dabei wurden die Fänge auf Gummifisch immer  
 besser. Freitags haben die Dorsche eine Zeit lang recht gut auf blauen
 Gufi gebissen. Auf die Dinger hätte ich keine 50 Cent gewettet aber
 irgendwie waren sie eine Zeit lang der Hit.

 Alles in allem haben wir recht ordentlich gefangen. Es war auf jeden Fall der  
 Fischreichste Urlaub der letzten Jahre. Mitgenommen haben wir
 so ab ca. 50cm was pro Ausfahrt immer so um die 10 Dorsche als Ausbeute erbrachte.
 Wir sind's allerdings auch oft gemütlich angegangen. Mal um 7 Uhr raus aber meist
 erst so gegen 8 oder 9 |schlaf:. Und dann eben Abends nochmal nach Lust und Laune.

 Haus und Boot waren wie immer einwandfrei. Überrascht hat mit mich der Verbrauch
 unseres 80 PS starken Aggregats am Limbo 699. So eine "Saufmaschine" wie ich  
 zunächst befürchtete ist das Teil gar nicht. Einmal haben wir's geschafft in
 einer Ausfahrt gerade mal 10l zu Verbrauchen (da kommt halt der Schwabe durch  ).

 Ach ja, gleich am Sonntag habe ich mein Käppi und Sonnenbrille auf
 dem Autodach im Hafen von Spodsbjerg liegen gelassen. Und dann natürlich
 zum Ferienhaus gefahren. War beides leider weg:c. Vielleicht hat ja
 ein Boardie vor allem die Sonnenbrille gefunden? Schwarze Sonnenbrille
 Marke Cosat del Mar. Das gäbe auf jeden Fall einen Finderlohn :m!

Knæk og bræk, bis zum nächsten mal |wavey:,  
Gruß Ulli


----------



## Michael Horn (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Petri und Danke für die Berichte. Bei mir steigt die Spannung auch von Tag zu Tag. In drei Wochen gehts los. Bis dahin ist noch einige Arbeit an meinem neuen Sturmboot zu verrichten. Aber ich werde sicherlich fertig sein. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## mirko.nbg (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo liebe Langeland"bald"fahrer !

Also kurz nochmal aus meinen 2 Wochen Erfahrungen!:

Bei etwas Drift durch den Wind gingen aus unseren Erfahrungen die Gummifische besser! Bei keiner Drift gingen die Pilker besser! 
Da ich auf meine Gummifische geschworen habe und immer mit diesen gefischt habe,konnte ich das so feststellen,da meine Kollegen auch gepilkt hatten.
Klar hatten wir auch starke Strömung,aber wir sind ja mitgetrieben und hatte beim angeln das Gefühl:0 Drift! Drift entsand nur im Zusammenhang mit Wind.

Die Fische haben wir auch gesucht,und wenn gefunden,und man treibt wieder über diese Stellen,haben wir auch gefangen!

Viel Spaß Euch auf Langeland!! Ich fahre nochmal im Spätsommer auf Fehmarn für ne Woche (freu)!!

Gruß Mirko!


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Gemeinde!
Da Ihr ja vor dem Rechner lauert auf neue Infos; hier sind sie:
Diejenigen , die über Puttgarten anreisen, bitte Geduld  2.5 Stundenhaben; wir standen 2.5 Stunden bis wir auf die Fähre durften. Auf  Nachfrage erklärte man, daß Hochsaison wäre und vile Dänen zum Einkauf nach D pendelten.
Die Fähre in Tars natürlich auch voll- mußten dann die nächste nehmen--endlich 8.00 Uhr abends im Haus...|bigeyes|bigeyes

Im MOment weht hier der Wind recht kräftig.. Gestern abend ging die Brise zurück und wir konnten mal für 3 Stunden raus.
Dorsch ist da!#6
Wir fingen zu zweit 5 schöne Filetdorsche und die gleiche Anzahl Nemos ging zurück. Sind einfach an der Fahrrinne lang auf 22-25 m!
Heute morgen bläst es sehr stark und wir warten mal ab...
Bis dann....
Tom:vik:


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So heute abend nachdem der Wind etwas nachließ, mit meiner Frau noch mal für 1,5 Stunden angestestet!
Ergebnis 5 schöne Filetdorsche für die gefriertruhe-alles auf 20-bis 23 m sowohl Pilker in Rot/als auch Twister rot-schwarz!
Immer an der Fahrrinne rechte Seite südwärts!
Allerdings heftige Drift!|rolleyes

Mal sehen morgen soll der Wind ab 9.00  zurückgehen und Sonne|bla:|bla:

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Multe (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Thomas, mach nicht so viel Reklame, denn solche Teile gibt es doch nur vor Spodsbjerg.
Sollten dann am WE ein paar Angler mehr kommen, so musst du vor dem gelben Turm eine Ampel hinstellen.
Markus hat ja bereits seine Koffer gepackt.
Aber wie sieht es denn auf der Strasse aus? Ich denke die Zufahrt nach LL ist auf Tåsinge  plockiert ??
Gruß Walter


----------



## Multe (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Thomas, es ist alles schon reisefertig. Maja und Fritz kommen am Samstag extra aus der Schweiz zu uns und da werden wir gerade weiterfliegen.
Markus und Thomas kommen ja auch am Samstag.
Ich hoffe nur, das carlsberg und Dorsch-Tom auch an der Waage standen.
Gruß Walter


----------



## autoglas (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> So heute abend nachdem der Wind etwas nachließ, mit meiner Frau noch mal für 1,5 Stunden angestestet!
> Ergebnis 5 schöne Filetdorsche für die gefriertruhe-alles auf 20-bis 23 m sowohl Pilker in Rot/als auch Twister rot-schwarz!
> Immer an der Fahrrinne rechte Seite südwärts!
> Allerdings heftige Drift!|rolleyes
> ...


Hallo Dorsch Tom bist du im Haus Pilevaenget?wenn Ja Wir waren die Wochen vor dir im Haus Gruß Horst#h


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Horst!
Jawohl wir sind hier im Haus! Die Lage ist wirklich ein Traum.
Haben auch noch einen Block von Dir gefunden|rolleyes

Im Übrigen bin ich leider kein Teilnehmer der Sommerdorschsaison!
Gestern von 2-6 Uhr draus gewesen und immer dort wo die Dorsche nicht waren! 3 Filetdorsche leider nur.
Planen für heute abend weitere Feinfahrt gegen den schuppigen Feind
Ansonsten widerspricht das Wetter den Voraussagen:
SONNE ,wir frühstücken heute morgen auf der Terrasse:g

Gruß
Die Kleindorschjäger#h


----------



## Michael Horn (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Thomas,

hört sich gut an mit den Sommerdorschen. Sag mal den Leo'S, dass Sie noch 3 Wochen warten sollen bis ich da bin. 

@Multe: Hey Walter, die dicken Leo's schwimmen sicherlich auch südlicher von Spodsberg, hast es ja letztes Jahr gesehen. Und wenn nicht, dann wird in Spodsberg geslippt.

Wünsch Dir ne gute Anreise und viele Dickdorsche.

Gruß Michael


----------



## DasaTeamchef (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hey Thomas,
> 
> hört sich gut an mit den Sommerdorschen. Sag mal den Leo'S, dass Sie noch 3 Wochen warten sollen bis ich da bin.
> 
> ...


 

Moment Moment Michi......

ab Samstagmorgen dürfen sich die Leoparden gern von ihrer besten Seite zeigen. Ich habe eine Woche Zeit den Wasserspiegel zu senken, dann kann gern etwas Ruhe sein....und einige Kapitale dürfen sich zum einmaligen Treffen mit Dir verabreden......

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## autoglas (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Dorsch Tom wir waren 3Wochen,und Ich bin zur Anfangszeit um 3.30Uhr aufgestanden eine Woche lang,war dann im A...h, aber das Dorschfieber hatt mich gepackt,und hab recht gut gefangen (Sportplatz und Umgebung)Haupsächlich Beifänger Jigs rot (Gulp Pinki mit Watti) darauf,wo was ging hab Ich sofort die einen 10cm langen Gummifisch 150gramm Bleikopf gesattelt und siehe da richtig schöne Filetdorsche,dann war aber gut, bin reingefahren und noch im Halbschlaf mit meiner Frau gefrühstückt und so gemacht alls wäre Ich fit!!! der Liegestuhl war dann meine Rettung,haben eine schöne Zeit mit super Wetter,und guten Fischfang im Juni gehabt,freuen uns schon auf Oktober 2011.wünschen allen langelandverückten auch so eine schöne Zeit bis denne!!!!!Gruß Horst


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Horst!
Ja wir kommen auch schon 8 Jahre hierher! Haben allerdings immer im Hybenvaenget gewohnt.
Gestern abend haben wir den ..... gewaschen bekommen.
Waren nochmals im Bermuda Dreieck. Aber infolge 0 Wind, wenig Drift lief nicht soviel.
Haben dann an der Kante hinter der Grünen Tonne links vom Hafen(die voller Netze stand) 4 schöne Filetdorsche erwischt.
uch ein 65er war dabei(siehe Bild); den hat natürlich meine Frau gefangen; die kann das scheinbar besser|rolleyes
Im Moment bläst es gang ordentlich... schaun wir mal heute abend!
Gruß 
Tom#h


----------



## Michael Horn (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Moment Moment Michi......
> 
> ab Samstagmorgen dürfen sich die Leoparden gern von ihrer besten Seite zeigen. Ich habe eine Woche Zeit den Wasserspiegel zu senken, dann kann gern etwas Ruhe sein....und einige Kapitale dürfen sich zum einmaligen Treffen mit Dir verabreden......
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke, da schwimmt für jeden der eine oder andere kapitalo rum, man muss sie nur finden.

Ich hoffe nur, wenn ich Deine Worte und die von Thomas höre, dass sich bis in 3 Wochen noch Wasser in der Ostsee befindet. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## knutemann (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Kann mir das mal einer bestätigen, dass auf den Booten von IBI jetzt Echolote mit *Kartenplotter *sind|kopfkrat Stand jedenfalls so auf seiner Seite.


----------



## Amigo-X (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



knutemann schrieb:


> Kann mir das mal einer bestätigen, dass auf den Booten von IBI jetzt Echolote mit *Kartenplotter *sind|kopfkrat Stand jedenfalls so auf seiner Seite.




Ich hatte 1 Woche das Limbo 585 Nr. 35 und 1 Woche das Limbo 520 Nr. 28, 
 Ausstattung beide Boote; Echolot mit GPS und Fischfinder, aber ne Kartenplotter - Funktion ??? 
 Das Echolot von der 28 war leider defekt. Die korrekte Tiefe wurde nur bei  langsamer Fahrt angezeigt. 
Fischfinder ging garnicht. Gefangen hab ich  allerdings trotzdem...#h
Wenn es bei IBI Boote mit Plotter geben soll, einfach direkt anfragen. Nikolaj ist voll OK.


----------



## autoglas (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde Nachlieferung Bilder 2011,Platten hab Ich vor der Haustür 8m-12m gefangen li. oder re. Egal.,die Dorsche mit Gummifisch rot 10cm.mit Watti bestückt(da ging immer was)17m+25m hauptsächlich Sportplatz,viel Glück für alle Nachkommen!!!!!#hPetri Heil


----------



## autoglas (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde wie schon berichtet, ist 2011 gut angelaufen und hoffe auch für alle die es noch vor sich haben.#hHornhecht siehe Vorfach war eigentlich für Platte bestimmt,auf Meerforelle hatte Ich mehr als 1000Würfe doch war nix#c.ok. Denke die warten auf mich bis im Oktober Gruß Horst


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Horst und Gemeinde!
Heute war mal wieder ein Traumtag! Der Wind ist vollzurückgegangen und wir sind recht weit runter gefahren.
Ergebnis 4 Dubletten/eine Triplette mit 60er Dorschen
Insgesamt wurdens 18 Stück! Wir haben dann aufgehört, da ich alles noch ausnehmen/filetieren, etc. mußte.
Aber wirklich geiles Angeln bei optimalen Bedingungen.
Ging alles so auf 23-25 m auf Gummi rot/schwarz-pink (die Gulps funktionieren)--Horst; hatte mir bei ebay schon besorgt--laß die anderen für Dich|rolleyes
Das Landschaftsbild ist die heutige Aussicht aufs Meer von meinem Haus! Windstille--wir haben gerade auf der Veranda zu Abend gegessen.
Anhängig ein Bild der Dublette meiner Frau und der Rest|rolleyes

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hab gerade noch den Frank (DASA Teamchef) getroffen!
Er ist noch am Filetieren-hat heute auch jede Menge Filets verwandelt.
Wit hatten uns heute mittag auf dem Wasser getroffen, da sah das noch nicht so gut aus---hat sich alles zum Guten gewendet

Übrigends wohnt er in dem Haus , das ich die letzten 6 Jahre hatte-Zufälle gibt`s|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

Gruß von der im Moment windfreien Insel!
Tom


----------



## Allerfischer (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nabend allerseits! Ich bin auch zurück! Waren sehr windige 2 Wochen, aber auch sehr Fischreich. Viele Dorsche um die 70cm wurden verhaftet. Aber am allerbesten haben die Platten gebissen! In vllt. 3 Stunden hab ich mit meiner Freundin 50 schöne Platten gefangen und das mit 30 Wattis..teilweise bissen die auf blanken Haken! Warscheinlich haben die Lockperlen in Gelb oder Perlmutt schon gereicht...
Alle auf 6-10m Tiefe bei Naebbe.. Bilder folgen morgen!


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Gemeinde!
Heute ein Traumtag auf Langeland!
25 Grad Sonne ; kein Wind; waren 2 x 2,5 Stunden draus!
Ergebnis 18 Stück wieder; viele 60er bis 70 cm!
Echt schönes Fischen mit schönen Größen!:m:m
Allmählich wird die Kistenschlepperei mit Dorschen und Abfällen zur Arbeit:g:g
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Michael Horn (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Tom,

Petri zu Deinen Fängen und lass noch ein paar drinnen. Ich komme auch bald.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Allerfischer (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So wie versprochen noch ein paar Bildchen von mir. 

Was ich noch sagen wollte...sobald es etwas dunkler wurde oder Wolken am Himmel waren, sind die Dorsche total auf Pink abgefahren! Kaum war die Rute um Wasser, war sie auch schon krumm!


----------



## Rainzel (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallöchen alle zusammen bin neu hier|wavey:

FINDE EURE BERICHTE TOTAL KLASSE  :vik::vik:

bin ab 16.07 eine woche mit zwei Kindern auf LL

einer meiner der zweite vom besten freund,
er bekommt den abenteuer urlaub geschenkt 
am 7.7.um 7 uhr :q
wäre sehr net wen jemand dan ein par tipps hätte
war das letzte mal so vor 15 Jahren da.
vielen dank im voraus.
Ps habe über IBI kleines haus am Strand 75m und Boot 
mit Kabine .

Petri euch wünscht Rainzel 

|laola:


----------



## Allerfischer (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wenn du auf Dorsch möchtest, fahr zum Sportplatz und Fische die Kanten von 17 auf 25m ab, bei schlechtem Wetter, wenn du nicht so weit fahren möchtest musst du es einfach mal ein Stückchen östlich vom Gelben Turm probieren..dort haben eig immer welche gebissen. Bei Platten einfach nach Näbbe von 4-12m Tiefe auf Platte probieren bei den ersten beiden Pfahlreihen nach dem Ferienhausgebiet.


----------



## Rainzel (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Jup danke |bla:
ein bischen kenne ich mich noch aus 
Östlich der fahrinne so ungefähr 
Doch war ich noch nie im Hochsommer da 
und 15 J. na ja schaun wir ma
gruß Rainzel


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Freunde!
Nachdem sich allmählich unser Angelland-Urlaub dem Ende nähert, nochmals ein kurzer Bericht:
Am Dienstag ging aufgrund Windstärke 4-5 aus Südost nix-außer man wollte Achterbahn fahren|rolleyes!
Gerstern ging der Wind gemäß Vorhersage nachmittags zurück
und gegen 15 Uhr ging´s noch mal raus.
Es war nicht so windig, aber ne relativ hohe Dünung und Drift!
Wir sind dann wieder rüber vor den Blinddarm und es wurden wieder
12 schöne Filetdorsche (auch wieder 65er dabei):m
Wieder alles auf Gummi-wobei die Pink Gulps wieder Erfolg brachten!
Heute nacht ging dann der große Regen los-hat geschüttet wie S..!
Jetzt regnet es schon den ganzen Tag--hoffe, daß wir heute Abend noch mal die Dorsche ärgern dürfen|uhoh:|uhoh:
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Feuer35 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Rainzel schrieb:


> Hallöchen alle zusammen bin neu hier|wavey:
> 
> FINDE EURE BERICHTE TOTAL KLASSE  :vik::vik:
> 
> ...


Hallo Rainzel

gib mal bitte ein Statement über das kleine Haus von Nicolei was du gebucht hast. Überlege ob ich es nächtes Jahr auch mal buchen werde.Damke im Voraus und ein dickes Petri

Feuer34#6


----------



## kapi (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mein zweites Mal auf Langeland (18. - 24.06.2011)
Ich hatte wie im vergangenen Jahr bei TH eine Hütte ohne Boot gebucht. Es sollte wieder ein abwechslungsreicher Angelurlaub mit Ehefrau werden. Vormittags an der Brücke nach Täsenge Spinnfischen auf Hornhecht und abends Brandungsangeln auf Plattfisch.
Aus den Erfahrungen des letzten Jahres habe ich mich entschlossen, mein Ruderdingi, mit dem ich bereits vor Jahren erfolgreich auf dem Greifswalder Bodden gefischt habe, mehr Seitenstabilität zu verleihen und die Be- und Entladung auf dem PKW sowie den Transport auf dem Lande zu ver- bessern.
Grundgedanke war, bis ca. 100 m zur ersten Sandbank zu rudern und dann auf der zweiten Sandbank auf Plattfische zu angeln.
Da wir in Fredmose unser Quatier hatten und ich wusste, dass dort eine Naturslippe ist, war ich voller Hoffnung, die von meiner Frau heißgeliebten Plattfische zu fangen. Leider habe ich keine zweite Sandbank gefunden.
So haben wir uns einen Nachmittag über die Sandbank,  die in ca. 2 m Tiefe lag und vom Ufer 60 - 80 m entfernt war, triften lassen, ohne jedoch Fischkontakt bekommen zu haben.
Die Angelei wurde, wie das oftmals ist, durch das Wetter bestimmt.
Starker ablandiger Westwind, Regenschauer (zwei mal im Freien geduscht) und fallende Temperaturen waren nicht gerade unterstützend für den Erfolg.
Die insgesamt 25 Hornhechte mussten hart erarbeitet werden und die 5 Plattfische aus der "Brandung" war auch nicht berauschend.
Trotz alledem, es hätte schlimmer kommen können.
Was ist die Angelei ohne Hoffnung? Anregungen für neue Gedanken gab es auf jedem Fall.


----------



## kapi (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Weitere Bilder:


----------



## Multe (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Eigentlich ist es verboten auf der Brücke nach Tåsinge zu angeln. #c


----------



## kapi (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich habe geschrieben "an der Brücke" ,dort wo es die Einheimischen auch tun.


----------



## shorty 38 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Respekt, mit einem Ruderboot im Langelandbelt und ablandigem Wind! Schön, das du die Bilder nach diesem Trip einstellen konntest! Gruß Shorty


----------



## Zanderman (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*Moin LL-Gemeinde|wavey:*_,
ihr habt ja extrem fleissig gepostet, habe den letzten Regentag genutzt um mal langsam wieder was von unserer Lieblingsinsel zu lesen.Freut mich das ihr ordentlich Dorsch verhaften konntet, am 20.August werden wir uns um die Restbestände kümmern, Multe wird bestimmt helfen...Wir sind für 2 Wochen in Spodsberg und werden wieder einen grossen Kessel Gulaschtopf mitbringen.Wer Lust hat einen Klönschnack abzuhalten, sollte sich Montag den 22.08. gegen 20°° freihalten, zur besseren Planung bitte wieder Anzahl der TN kurz durchgeben bis 01.08.-
_*@Multe|wavey:,*_ Hej Walter freu mich schon auf unser nächstes Treffen, deine Gulpsuppe ist bald leer und meine Zander sind noch hungrig, aber nur weil ich wenig Zeit zum Peitschen hatte.

_*@Kapi*_|wavey:,
Petri zu deinem schönen Bericht und den dollen Hornhechtfängen, aber der Kommentar von _*shorty 38*_ hat aus meiner Sicht auch was:"Ablandiger Wind mit Ruderboot ist oftmals eines Anglers Tod"-Du postet selber, erst 2mal dort gewesen zu sein, darum erlaube mir, ähnlich wie _*shorty 38*_, denHinweis:" Der Langelandbelt kann sehr schnell zu einer riesen Gefahr werden".Keiner will dieses wunderschöne Hobby und diese herrliche Insel schlechtmachen, aber man sollte die Gefahren niemals unterschätzen.-

Euch Allen dicke Fische und immer eine Handbreit ....
Gruß michael


----------



## Multe (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej kernie1, du bist leider an der "falschen" Stelle. In Spodsbjerg könnten wir dir alle helfen. Ich schick dir mal eine PN mit ein paar Tipps.
*@Zanderman*, hej Michael, freue mich auch schon auf die Zeit. Da ist ja richtig was los in diesen 3 Wochen. Chris mit seinen Holländern sind da, merlo aus der Schweiz mit seiner Frau, Chris19 und noch 2 weitere Kumpels von mir. Da geht es richtig hoch her. - und dann die ganze Zeit starker Wind und Strömung - das wird lustig.( Spass )
Mit der Gulaschsuppe klappt bei mir leider nicht, da ich in der ersten Woche schon einige feste Termine habe.
Ein paar GULP und einige andere Gummiteile habe ich schon für dich zusammengepackt.
Hast du mit den Gummis schon einen Zander gefangen?
Gruß Walter


----------



## Michael Horn (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Kapi, 

respekt, das hätte ich mich nicht getraut. Warst Du da alleine oder wart Ihr zu zweit auf dem Ruderboot?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Laksos (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Vertut ihr euch da nicht mit der Örtlichkeit? Die Brücke ist doch im Langeland*SUND *und nicht im Belt!
Mir wär das grds. auch zu riskant, aber man sollte auch nicht zu vorschnell urteilen. Wenn kapi die jeweils aktuelle Wetterlage vorsichtig und verantwortungsbewusst einschätzt und sich nur in Ufernähe aufhält, ist es sicher auch nicht unbedingt von vornherein gefährlicher als einer der Bellyboatfischer im viel strömungsstärkeren und seegängigeren Langeland*BELT*.....!


----------



## kapi (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo shorty 38,

habe Deinen Hinweis schon verstanden und mir auch einen Tag mit wenig
Wind (südwest) ausgesucht.War nicht weiter als 150m auf der Suche nach einer 2. Sandbank entfernt.Schwimmwesten usw. waren selbstverständlich
mit an Bord.
Trotzdem Danke für Deinen versteckten Hinweis.
Gruß Wolfgang.


----------



## kapi (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael,

meine noch vorsichtigere Frau war auch dabei.

Gruß Wolfgang.


----------



## michael n (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_Hallo LL-Gemeinde,
ich möchte mich bei euch kurz vorstellen und für die tollen Infos über LL bedanken. Mein Name ist Michael und ich komme aus Bremen. Wir fahren vom 09.8-16.08 nach LL und haben Boot und Haus über Andres Angelreisen gebucht. Unser Haus befindet sich in Osterkov nahe der Slippanlage. Das Boot liegt allerdings im Hafen von Bagenkop. Ich denke das wir den Bereich Sportplatz befischen werden. Wenn wir Dorsche mitnehmen bzw. fangen, wollen wir diese ab 50 cm mitnehmen, ich denke das ist eine gute größe. Meine Rute zum pilken hab ich selbst gebaut, 2,7 m und ca. 130g WG. Als Rolle hab ich eine 3000 Daiwa Multirolle (leider rechts Hand). So das wars so im groben, ich will nur hoffen das nich soviel Wind ist.
wünsch euch dicke Dorsche
_


----------



## michael n (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

......oh kleiner Fehler wir fahren vom 09.07-16.07 nach LL....


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So wir melden uns ab von der Lieblingsinsel!
14 Tage gehen viel zu schnell um;#q#q#q
War wirklich ein Highlight dieses Jahr; vom Wetter und den Fischen aus gesehen!|rolleyes|rolleyes
Wünsche Allen die nach uns kommen viel Spaß und Petri!
Geht zu brummpa (Thomas) ins Angelzentrum und informiert Euch was Sache ist. Nickolay und er kümmern sich.......
Muß nachher noch die Filets verladen und dann geht es auf die Fähre in Bojden,......#t#t

Grüße
Tom und Frau:vik::vik:


----------



## matthias_other1 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mal ne Frage :

Ich habe vor 1 Jahr bei Manfred Wolf
*Feriehuse Langeland*

ein Häuschen gebucht .

Die Webseite ist nicht mehr zu finden . Habe schon mal ne Mail geschrieben , allerdings ohne Erfolg .

Hat jemand vielleicht ne Info was da los ist ?


----------



## Zanderman (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Laksos schrieb:


> Vertut ihr euch da nicht mit der Örtlichkeit? Die Brücke ist doch im Langeland*SUND *und nicht im Belt!
> Mir wär das grds. auch zu riskant, aber man sollte auch nicht zu vorschnell urteilen. Wenn kapi die jeweils aktuelle Wetterlage vorsichtig und verantwortungsbewusst einschätzt und sich nur in Ufernähe aufhält, ist es sicher auch nicht unbedingt von vornherein gefährlicher als einer der Bellyboatfischer im viel strömungsstärkeren und seegängigeren Langeland*BELT*.....!



_*Hej Laksos#h*_
zum Thema Ausflug mit dem Ruderboot war aber als Ort  nicht von der Brücke T_å_singe die Rede sondern von der Naturslippe in Fredmose und stark ablandigem Westwind.-Da wir dann leider doch wieder im Belt sind und nicht im Sund dürfen dann doch erstmal ein paar Nackenhaare hochgehen, aber _*Kapi*_ hat das Ganze ja grade nochmal relativiert bzw. vervollständigt
Trotzdem sollte man dabei nicht vergessen , das hier immer wieder LL-Grünschnäbel lesen und auf Infos hoffen (und sie natürlich auch verwerten). Nix wäre so blöd, wenn hier jemand dies liest und 1:1 für sich umsetzt und vielleicht mit seinem Bellyboat oder Discounterschlauchboot in den Belt eiert und in ernsthafte Probleme gerät.
Gruß aus dem Pott
michael


----------



## Zanderman (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej kernie1, du bist leider an der "falschen" Stelle. In Spodsbjerg könnten wir dir alle helfen. Ich schick dir mal eine PN mit ein paar Tipps.
> *@Zanderman*, hej Michael, freue mich auch schon auf die Zeit. Da ist ja richtig was los in diesen 3 Wochen. Chris mit seinen Holländern sind da, merlo aus der Schweiz mit seiner Frau, Chris19 und noch 2 weitere Kumpels von mir. Da geht es richtig hoch her. - und dann die ganze Zeit starker Wind und Strömung - das wird lustig.( Spass )
> Mit der Gulaschsuppe klappt bei mir leider nicht, da ich in der ersten Woche schon einige feste Termine habe.
> Ein paar GULP und einige andere Gummiteile habe ich schon für dich zusammengepackt.
> ...


_*
@Multe#h*_,
hallo Walter freu mich auch schon.Ich bring euch Beiden den Goulaschtopf extra gefrostet u.verpackt mit, dann seit ihr flexibel.-Die Gummis sind mit Sicherheit gut und werden noch mit ein paar Zandern reden (vor der Schonzeit waren die Erfolge nur mässig lag aber nicht am Köder sondern es ging generell nicht viel in unserer Ecke),aber jetzt nach der Schonzeit war ich noch nicht unterwegs und die _*Kampfmakrele*_ steht seit Langeland immer noch auf dem Trailer ohne jeden Wasserkontakt.Diese Woche haben wir aber schon mal die 94 Pferdchen geputzt und kurz wiehern lassen, jetzt kommt noch ein Radarreflektor dran und dann werden wir mal langsam alles startklar machen.Im August bringe ich ja ausser Tim noch meinen Jüngsten und einen weiteren Freund mit und in der zweiten Woche kommt noch ein Sohn von mir nach.Die Männerwirtschaft geht wieder los.--|rolleyes
Du schreibst die Holländer sind wieder da.Ist [FONT=verdana,sans-serif]Kees Michielsen auch dabei?
Ach ja |krach: deine sch...Wetterprognose möchtest Du ja wohl noch in Ordnung bringen.
Ansonsten kann ich kaum glauben, das es erst knapp über 3 Monate seit dem letzten LL-Törn her ist, vielleicht weil wir zwischendurch schon auf Rügen und Kurztrip in Norwegen waren.Freu mich jedenfalls jetzt schon wieder riesig auf unsere Insel.
Gruß 
michael
[/FONT]


----------



## Zanderman (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> So wir melden uns ab von der Lieblingsinsel!
> 14 Tage gehen viel zu schnell um;#q#q#q
> War wirklich ein Highlight dieses Jahr; vom Wetter und den Fischen aus gesehen!|rolleyes|rolleyes
> Wünsche Allen die nach uns kommen viel Spaß und Petri!
> ...


_*@Tom#h*_
danke für die tollen Berichte.Kommt gut nach Hause.
gruß
michael


----------



## kleinerdorsch (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> So wir melden uns ab von der Lieblingsinsel!
> 14 Tage gehen viel zu schnell um;#q#q#q
> War wirklich ein Highlight dieses Jahr; vom Wetter und den Fischen aus gesehen!|rolleyes|rolleyes
> Wünsche Allen die nach uns kommen viel Spaß und Petri!
> ...


 Hallo Tom, auch von mir eine gute Heimreise und Danke für die Infos.

Gruß  Rolf


----------



## kleinerdorsch (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



matthias_other1 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage :
> 
> Ich habe vor 1 Jahr bei Manfred Wolf
> *Feriehuse Langeland*
> ...


 
Hallo Matthias_other1,
Herr Wolf macht nichts mehr.
Er ist wohl krank und kann nicht mehr arbeiten. Einerseits Glück für Ihn ( bekomme noch Kaution vom letztzen Jahr), andererseits gönne ich keinem eine Krankheit.
Fakt: Er arbeitet nicht mehr.
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## kleinerdorsch (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Multe, 
@Zanderman
bin dieses Jahr ab dem 27.08 vor Ort!!!!
Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal vor Ort austauschen.
Walter, wir haben schon mal über Handy miteinander gesprochen.........live bei nem Bier und Fleisch wäre besser ))).


----------



## kleinerdorsch (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



michael n schrieb:


> _Hallo LL-Gemeinde,_
> _ich möchte mich bei euch kurz vorstellen und für die tollen Infos über LL bedanken. Mein Name ist Michael und ich komme aus Bremen. Wir fahren vom 09.8-16.08 nach LL und haben Boot und Haus über Andres Angelreisen gebucht. Unser Haus befindet sich in Osterkov nahe der Slippanlage. Das Boot liegt allerdings im Hafen von Bagenkop. Ich denke das wir den Bereich Sportplatz befischen werden. Wenn wir Dorsche mitnehmen bzw. fangen, wollen wir diese ab 50 cm mitnehmen, ich denke das ist eine gute größe. Meine Rute zum pilken hab ich selbst gebaut, 2,7 m und ca. 130g WG. Als Rolle hab ich eine 3000 Daiwa Multirolle (leider rechts Hand). So das wars so im groben, ich will nur hoffen das nich soviel Wind ist._
> _wünsch euch dicke Dorsche_


 Hallo Michael,
da hast du dir ja was vorgenommen!!!!!
Selbst bei gutem Wetter und glatter See brauchst du von Bagenkop aus zum Sportplatz ungefähr ne Stunde........oder hast du nen Speedboat )))?
Im Ernst. Das ist ne Riesengurkerei schon bei gutem Wetter.
Probier es lieber unten um die Spitze rum.........dürfte einfacher sein.
Gruß    Rolf


----------



## kleinerdorsch (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kapi schrieb:


> Hallo shorty 38,
> 
> habe Deinen Hinweis schon verstanden und mir auch einen Tag mit wenig
> Wind (südwest) ausgesucht.War nicht weiter als 150m auf der Suche nach einer 2. Sandbank entfernt.Schwimmwesten usw. waren selbstverständlich
> ...


 Hallo Wofgang,
selbst wenn du ncoh so vorsichtig bist find ich es zu gefährlich. Wenn der Wind ablandig auffrischt, und das tut er oft und schnell, hast du mit reiner Muskelkraft eigentlich keine Chance dagegen anzupaddeln.
Leider kreist viel zu oft der Rettungshubschrauber über den Belt um irgendwelche "Leuts" einzusammeln. Oftmals leblos.
Gruß    Rolf


----------



## Multe (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kleinerdorsch schrieb:


> @ Multe,
> @Zanderman
> bin dieses Jahr ab dem 27.08 vor Ort!!!!
> Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal vor Ort austauschen.
> Walter, wir haben schon mal über Handy miteinander gesprochen.........live bei nem Bier und Fleisch wäre besser ))).



Das werden wir auf alle Fälle tun. Ich freue mich schon darauf.
Wir sehen uns auf Langeland.#6
Gruß Walter


----------



## matthias_other1 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kleinerdorsch schrieb:


> Hallo Matthias_other1,
> Herr Wolf macht nichts mehr.
> Er ist wohl krank und kann nicht mehr arbeiten. Einerseits Glück für Ihn ( bekomme noch Kaution vom letztzen Jahr), andererseits gönne ich keinem eine Krankheit.
> Fakt: Er arbeitet nicht mehr.
> Gruß Rolf


 
Und nu , heisst dass das mein Urlaub gecancelt wird ? :r;+;+

Hat jemand vielleicht seine Vermietung übernommen ?
Eine Mail an Nikolaj ist auch schon raus , mal sehen ob er was weiß . 
Das erstemal Langeland und dann sowas :r


----------



## Amigo-X (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kernie1 schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Fahren Mitte August nach Bagenkop auf Langeland. Kann mir da jemand ein paar nützliche Tipps geben?! Sind absolute Neulinge, was das Angeln auf Dorsch und Co, angeht,,,,;+
> 
> ...



@ kernie
Bagenkop ist genau so gut wie Spodsbjerg. 2 Angelkutter, jede Menge Leihboote von Torben Hansen oder Haus und Boot. Beide haben sehr gut sortierte Angelläden und immer sehr gute Tipps, wo Dorsch oder Scholle gerade gefangen werden.   
Schau unter: www.*hausundboot*.dk oder www.thf.dk 
um schon mal auf den Geschmack  zu kommen. #6 
Im August sind die Dickdorsche da. 
Trotzdem nicht zu schwer fischen.
Gerätetipps:


Spinnrute 50 -70 gr. WG 2.70 - 3.00 M lang


Leichte 100 gr. Pilkrute 2.70 M lang


Nur bei starker Drift im Belt ne Rute die auch mal 300 gr. aushält.
Köder: Gummifische mit verschieden schweren Köpfen, Dorschbombe und der gute alte Pilker. ( 50 - 150 gr. genügen meistens ). Japanrote Beifänger gehen fast immer.

Oder eben mit Naturködermontagen in der Bucht links vom Hafen auf Plattfisch. Tiefen um und bei 6 Meter sind dafür gut.    

Übrigens, abends ( bis Sonnenuntergang ) vom Boot aus ist gleich die erste Bucht links neben dem kleinen Steilufer vor Bagenkop in 12 - 6 Meter sehr gut.    

Zum Brandungsangeln im August sind die späten Abendstunden um Gulstav gut. 

man kann sogar beim Fischer die Pilker usw. für 5 - 10 Dkr. kaufen....


----------



## Michael Horn (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



michael n schrieb:


> _Hallo LL-Gemeinde,_
> _ich möchte mich bei euch kurz vorstellen und für die tollen Infos über LL bedanken. Mein Name ist Michael und ich komme aus Bremen. Wir fahren vom 09.8-16.08 nach LL und haben Boot und Haus über Andres Angelreisen gebucht. Unser Haus befindet sich in Osterkov nahe der Slippanlage. Das Boot liegt allerdings im Hafen von Bagenkop. Ich denke das wir den Bereich Sportplatz befischen werden. Wenn wir Dorsche mitnehmen bzw. fangen, wollen wir diese ab 50 cm mitnehmen, ich denke das ist eine gute größe. Meine Rute zum pilken hab ich selbst gebaut, 2,7 m und ca. 130g WG. Als Rolle hab ich eine 3000 Daiwa Multirolle (leider rechts Hand). So das wars so im groben, ich will nur hoffen das nich soviel Wind ist._
> _wünsch euch dicke Dorsche_


 
Hallo Michael,

wenn Du Dein Boot in Bagenkopp liegen hast und den Bereich Sportplatz befischen willst, wirst Du viele Liter Sprit brauchen. Das ist nicht nötig. Dir Dorsche wirst Du sicherlich auch im Süden von Langeland fange können........ 
Dass Andrees Angelreisen auch in Langeland anbietet habe ich nicht gewusst!!
Gruss Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



michael n schrieb:


> ......oh kleiner Fehler wir fahren vom 09.07-16.07 nach LL....


 
Hey Michael,

Ich bin in der gleichen Zeit auch dort. Wohne in Bukkemose.

Gruß


----------



## Michael Horn (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Zanderman: 

Hallo Namensvetter: Ich hoffe doch, dass im Pott alles klar ist. Die Restauration von von meinem neuen Boot läuft auf hochouren. In den nächsten Tagen wird es fertig werden.Wir bauen bauen gerade den Geräteträger. Ich schicke Dir Bilder.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Tom, ja, so schnell sind 2 Wochen vorbei. Langeland hatt sogar Tränen vergossen als ihr euch verabschiedet habt.
Ist jetzt noch alles nass und der Wind bläst auch.
Dorsche hattest du ja laut Nikolaj sehr gut gefangen.
Aber was solls, ich denke der nächste Urlaub ist schon in Planung.
Sehr schöne Berichte die du immer wieder geliefert hast.
Gruß Multe


----------



## michael n (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

....jetzt habt ihr mich aber nervös gemacht und ich hab noch mal im LL-Angelführer nachgeschaut....und ihr habt natürlich Recht der Sportplatz liegt im bzw. vor DW55 und DW 52 und ist im Buch mit der Nummer 17 aufgeführt. Fischen möchte ich aber vor den Tonnen DW 59 und 56. So wie Multe mir berreits mitgeteilt hat, ist es zur Zeit aufgrund der Westlichen Winde schwer, den Hafen in Bagenkop zu verlassen. Ich hoffe das ändert sich noch bis nächste Woche. Es soll zur Zeit im Süden nich so gut mit den Dorschen laufen. Gut machen wir das Beste draus, ich meine mehr wie den Fisch suchen kann man da wohl nicht machen.
Auf alle Fälle hab ich heute erst mal ein Paar Eisele Pilker gekauft und noch ein Paar größere Gummis sowie drei Dorschbomben. Nächste Woche kauf ich dann den Rest wie Vorfachschnur, Wirbel usw. Ich versuch mal ein paar Fotos reinzustellen.
Besten Dank für eure Hinweise und Gruß aus Bremen und natürlich DD


----------



## michael n (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael evtl. können wir uns ja mal zum Bier treffen. Ich weiß aber nicht wo Bukkemose liegt. Handynummer volgt per pn.
viele DD wünsch ich euch.


----------



## Michael Horn (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



michael n schrieb:


> Hallo Michael evtl. können wir uns ja mal zum Bier treffen. Ich weiß aber nicht wo Bukkemose liegt. Handynummer volgt per pn.
> viele DD wünsch ich euch.


 
Hallo Michael 

0172 1335268

Bist herzlich willkommen.

Ist so ca. 6-8km von Bagenkop entfernt.
Oder wir treffen uns bei Thomas im Laden in Spodsberg.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Zanderman (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kleinerdorsch schrieb:


> @ Multe,
> @Zanderman
> bin dieses Jahr ab dem 27.08 vor Ort!!!!
> Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal vor Ort austauschen.
> Walter, wir haben schon mal über Handy miteinander gesprochen.........live bei nem Bier und Fleisch wäre besser ))).



_*Hej kleinerdorsch#h*_
sicherlich werden wir uns über den Weg laufen und Zeit für ein Bierchen haben.Unser Boot ist die _*"Kampfmakrele" *_undNikolaj oder Jens  (Hafenmeister) werden Dir schon sagen wo unser Liegeplatz ist, die letzten Male waren wir aber leicht zu finden, da wir im hinteren Bereich lagen wo auch die IBI Boote liegen (Steg D).Ich schicke Dir auch noch eine PN mit meiner Handynummer, wer weiß wofür es mal gut ist.
Gruß 
michael


----------



## Zanderman (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> @Zanderman:
> 
> Hallo Namensvetter: Ich hoffe doch, dass im Pott alles klar ist. Die Restauration von von meinem neuen Boot läuft auf hochouren. In den nächsten Tagen wird es fertig werden.Wir bauen bauen gerade den Geräteträger. Ich schicke Dir Bilder.
> Gruß Michael



_*Hej Michael#h*_
ich freu mich schon auf deine Bilder.
Hier ist alles im tiefgrünen Bereich.Heute mittag setzen wir uns zusammen und sprechen alles durch inkl. Aufgabenverteilung und dann werden die Tage runtergezählt.Wir werden wohl auch noch ein Schlauchboot mit Motor einpacken. Nur  gut das mein neuer Transit 50 cm mehr Ladefläche hat.....
Gruß auch an den Nachwuchs
michael


----------



## DasaTeamchef (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Mädels,

auch meine Woche ist vorbei - leider.
Bereits Freitagnacht habe ich mich auf den Weg gemacht und war um 4Uhr in Spodsbjerg. Von etlichen Veranstaltungen hatte ich mir Wattwürmer einzeln eingefroren und wollte am ersten Tag einige Platte fangen.
Ich legte mich auf 6m vor den Badestrand von Spodsbjerg. Jede Minute ein Biss, aber es waren vor allem Klieschen bis 15cm. Irgendwann war mir das zu doof und ich hab meine Pilke klar gemacht und mir mal eben 8 Dorsche gezogen (natürlich weiter draussen). Danach fischte ich noch 2Std auf Platte bei 12m und fing einige starke Flundern.
Hier das größte Ärgernis - meine Digitalkamera verweigert jeglichen Dienst.

Meine Mutter holte den Schlüssel für das Haus wo ich mich dann mit ihr traf - einräumen - essen - und fertig machen für den ersten richtigen Pilktag.

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## DasaTeamchef (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Sonntag 5Uhr - der Belt ruft! Sehr leise....so das viele ihn nicht hörten....ich schon!
Ersteinmal die Stops gemacht, die im letzten Jahr erfolgreich waren.....voll die Nase gemacht.
Es dauerte zwei Stunden bis ich den ersten maßigen Dorsch hatte, es folgten noch weitere 19, zum Teil stramme Burschen dabei. Dennoch hatte ich keinen absoluten Hotspot getroffen.

Fisch fertig gemacht - für den nächsten Tag aufgeklart und mich am Frauenfußball erfreut (mehr oder weniger)

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## DasaTeamchef (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

MondayMonday....

heute soll es aber krachen - dachte ich.....
Aber leider war kein Strom im Belt! Zu solchen Zeiten bietet es sich an dicht an den Netzen zu fischen...nach wieder einmal 2Stunden ohne etwas brauchbares fand ich eine einzelne Netzflagge (im Umkreis von 1Km keine weitere....) wo ich etwas Erfolg hatte - dann kam ein kleinwenig Wind....eher ein Lüftchen...das mich hammermäßig über den Fisch brachte....um keine arme wie Popeye zu bekommen fische ich immer mit einem stummen Diener - mit 600 Gramm und einem sehr großen Gummijig den ich 1m über Grund einstelle...und nebenbei mit der aktiven werfe ich immer kurz vor den Kipppumkt, so dass ich nach ein zwei mal ziehen von der Andrift in die Abrift komme...
Wie oft ich hier an beiden Ruten gleichzeitig Fische hatte....und was für Löwen....zweimal auf  der aktiven Triletten....alle 60 oder mehr....einmal brach ein Haken...aber fünf wurden festgenommen....
Trotz eincremen....ich hab einen fiesen Sonnenbrand bekommen und brach nach 38Dorschen ab

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## DasaTeamchef (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ich hatte Dorsch-Tom getroffen....der war am Sportplatz....fing auch richtig gut, ich nahm mir vor .....erst zur einzelnen Flagge und wenn da nix ist - ab zum Sportplatz
Flagge war weg....wozu hab ich eigentlich ein GPS gekauft? Ihr ahnt schon....die üblichen zwei Stunden ohne Fisch....dann am Sportplatz 3Stunden Vollgas gegeben, bis es plötzlich vorbei war, wie wenn man das Licht ausschaltet....29 Dorsche kamen in Haft, auch hier schöne Fische dabei bis 65cm - dazu ein höllen Strom - ich kam Popeye doch nahe....

diesmal brachen sogar zwei JigHaken.....

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## DasaTeamchef (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Da der Wind einen Strich durch die Rechnung machte bei Dorsch-Tom auf ein Bier vorbeigeschaut. Netter freundlicher Zeitgenosse, auch mit dem Sinn für das schöne......
Hat Spaß gemacht....
Ach ja....NATÜRLICH ist auch seine Frau nett!!


.....einer kommt noch....


----------



## DasaTeamchef (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

immernoch windig....ablandig....mit kräftigen Boen.
In einer etwas ruhigeren Phase fuhr ich hinaus, dennoch galt:

No risk - macht FUN!

konnte 7 60er in folge festnehmen, dann noch 2 50er....der Wind nahm wieder zu....und ich lege Kurs Spodsbjerg an.....aber....um die Wellen besser zu schneiden steuerte ich doch etwas südlicher....und da gibt es an Land so einen bewaldeten Hügel....auf den steuerte ich zu. Auch dort fing ich im letzten Jahr gut.....OK, eine Runde geht noch.....

Und da kam dann auch mein Größter Dorch des Urlaubs zum Vorschein 78cm

2 weitere 50er rundeten die Drift ab - und ich fuhr zufrieden in den Hafen.


Endergebnis: 107 Dorsche wurden filetiert plus 15 Platte

Geplant ist im September den Wasserstand dort wieder zu senken - könnte aber auch Oktober werden - dann mit neuer Kamera


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Micheal N und Michael H

So wie ich das sehe sind wir alle 3 Nachbarn. 
Andrees Angelreisen bietet auch die Häuser an die Haus und Boot anbietet und ich glaube Haus und Boot ist auch der Ansprechpartner für die die über Andrees Angelreisen gebucht haben (zwecks Schlüssel und Boote).
Michael N du schreibst das ihr in Osterskov nähe der Slipanlage wohnt, das ist die Slipanlage wo Michael H und ich die Boote slippen werden. 
Osterskov und Bukkemose liegen direkt nebeneinander.
Michael N. Welche Hausnummer habt ihr denn? Wir haben G 3 (Grottevej 3) und Michael H hat glaube ich M 11 (Magevej 11)
Wir sind da mit Golf4 Variant schwarz mit OHZ Kennzeichen und Meriva in grau mit HB Kennzeichen.
Da können wir uns doch mal alle auf ein kleines Bierchen treffen und eine Runde Seemannsgarn austauschen

Samstag geht es los

bis denn

Gruß

Markus


----------



## shorty 38 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Grottevej 3|supergri|supergri|supergri Viel Spaß beim Mäusejagen|supergri|supergri|supergri Gruß Shorty


----------



## Michael Horn (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@DasaTeamchef
Petri zur erfolgreichen Woche, Ich hoffe doch, dass wir ab nächster Woche ähnliches Berichten können. 

@Dorschhunter und Michael N
Wir wohnen Magevej 7. Als Auto haben wir einen schwarzen Hyundai Bus H1 Travel und im Schlepp unser Sturmboot mit einer Länge von 5,75, Farbe grau/blau. Kennzeichen GER für Germersheim. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## michael n (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Markus 
unser Haus läuft unter der Nr. 42C auf dem Grundstück liegen auch die Boote von Morten Janz. Wir sind mit zwei c 180 t in schwarz und blau sowie ein VW Bus da alle mit HB-Kennzeichen. im nächsten Jahr werde ich den Tipp von Multe umsetzen und privat buchen, dann aber für zwei Wochen. Wenn wir aufgrund von westlichen Winden nicht aus dem Hafen von Bagenkop raus kommen muss ich wohl bei Morten noch ein Boot mieten. Auf alle Fälle trinken wir erst mal ein oder zwei Bier zusammen.

Gruß Michael N


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Grottevej 3|supergri|supergri|supergri Viel Spaß beim Mäusejagen|supergri|supergri|supergri Gruß Shorty



Hallo Shorty

Ist Grottevej so schlecht geworden?
Wir wahren glaub ich 2003 oder 2004 schon mal da, da war bis auf ein paar lose Terrassenbretter ales I.O.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## shorty 38 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Dorschhunter, die Hütte ist alt, aber gemütlich. In der Küche sind in den Schränken Mäuse gelaufen und Mäusekot lag unter der Spüle in allen Ecken. Das ist halt in der Natur so.|supergri|supergri|supergri Sollte aber etwas defekt sein, kümmert sich der Vermieter sofort. Bei uns war die Waschmaschine defekt und wir hatten abends eine neue. In unserem letzten Ferienhaus, welches erst 2 Jahre alt war, mußte Morten 25 Glühlampen wechseln, die Fußbodenheizung im Bad hat nicht funktioniert, die Sauberkeit gerade in der Küche oder im Bad war schlimm. Wir haben in den 2 Wochen keinen Vermieter gesehen und eine Endkontrolle gab es dort wohl auch nicht. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Frank u.Gemeinde!

Ja auch wir sind Sa früh 3.15 Uhr wieder in der Pfalz eingelaufen!
Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht da oben.#h
Wir müssen leider etwas länger warten; bis nächstes Jahr#q
Aber im September geht es mit der Truppe noch mal 8 Tage auf die Insel ALS - zu Morten und seiner NANA!
Hoffe, daß noch ein paar Dorsche übrig sind|rolleyes;+
Ansonsten war der Urlaub wirklich klasse und hoffe Dich mal wieder zu treffen!!|bla:|bla:
 Wünsche allen die jetzt hochfahren schöne Ferien und viel Petri!
Fische sind genug vorhanden|rolleyes|rolleyes

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Michael Horn (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandgemeinde, 

habe gerade gehört, dass wieder verschärft Kontrolle an der Grenze Deutschland / Dänemark durchgeführt werden. 

Kann jemand etwas dazu sagen. 

Was darf man pro Person an Alkohol / Zigaretten mit einführten? Wie sieht es mit Lebensmittel / Fleisch aus. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## danalf (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Michael
Naja verstärkt ist zu viel gesagt.Es werden Stichproben gemacht bei der Einreise.Nicht wegen deinen Bier und Zigaretten.Hier bei uns in Dänemark sind verstärkt Einbrüche und Diebstahl zu beobachten.
Du ala Deutscher kannst alles einführen was zum persönlichen Verbrauch bestimmt ist.Also keine Bange,wer nichts zu verbergen hat muss nichts befürchten.
Lutz


----------



## Michael Horn (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Lutz, 

habe es gerade im gegoogelt. Danke Dir trotzdem für die Auskunft. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, die Kontrolle betrifft nur Pfälzer.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Michael Horn (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Walter,

Du sollst mir keine Angst machen


----------



## Zanderman (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Michael, die Kontrolle betrifft nur Pfälzer.
> Gruß Walter



_*Hej Multe und Namensvetter#h*_
sorry, aber wenn kleinkariert dann bitte richtig:
Nach § 176 y, Absatz 11b, 4.Zeile   der dänisch-pfälzischen Grenzüberwachungsvorschriften heißt es eindeutig "Vollschlanke Pfälzer mit Sturmboot am Haken und Hundehütte drauf müssen alles auspacken...."|jump:
Gruß aus dem Pott
michael


----------



## goeddoek (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Zanderman schrieb:


> _*Hej Multe und Namensvetter#h*_
> sorry, aber wenn kleinkariert dann bitte richtig:
> Nach § 176 y, Absatz 11b, 4.Zeile   der dänischen-pfälzischen Grenzüberwachungsvorschriften heißt es eindeutig "Vollschlanke Pfälzer mit Sturmboot am Haken und Hundehütte drauf müssen alles auspacken...."|jump:
> Gruß aus dem Pott
> michael




#6    :m

Jepp - vor kurzem lief hier im Fernsehen eine Dokumentation, wie das Frømandskorps > http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frømandskorpset  das schon mal geübt hat. Da wurde mir Angst und Bange |bigeyes |bigeyes|bigeyes

Ich würde mich da an Jörg-Uwe Hahns Empfehlung halten : "Wenn Dänemark zur Urlaubszeit wieder Grenzkontrollen einführt, kann ich nur dazu raten, auf der Stelle umzudrehen und lieber in Österreich oder Polen Urlaub zu machen "

Nee, mal im Ernst. Die meisten "Normal-Touristen" werden sicher keinen Unterschied zu den Vorjahren feststellen. Den Zöllnern gehts um andere Dinge als 'ne Dose Bier zuviel  #h


----------



## Multe (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@*goeddeok*
_Ich würde mich da an Jörg-Uwe Hahns Empfehlung halten : "Wenn Dänemark  zur Urlaubszeit wieder Grenzkontrollen einführt, kann ich nur dazu  raten, auf der Stelle umzudrehen und lieber in Österreich oder Polen  Urlaub zu machen "_

Hej Georg, der kann doch sagen was er will - wir kommen trotzdem.
Gruß Walter


----------



## goeddoek (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Das* hab ich befürchtet  :m

Nee, im Ernst - würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal wieder ( diesmal etwas länger ) auf 'nen Plausch vorbeikommt. Bier hätt' ich auch da. Da müsst ihr nicht schmuggeln und Euch unnötig in Gefahr begeben


----------



## Multe (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Georg, mal sehen was sich machen lässt. Freuen würde es mich schon, dich mal wieder auf deiner schönen Insel zu besuchen. 
Gruß Walter


----------



## Zanderman (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> @*goeddeok*
> _Ich würde mich da an Jörg-Uwe Hahns Empfehlung halten : "Wenn Dänemark  zur Urlaubszeit wieder Grenzkontrollen einführt, kann ich nur dazu  raten, auf der Stelle umzudrehen und lieber in Österreich oder Polen  Urlaub zu machen "_
> 
> Hej Georg, der kann doch sagen was er will - wir kommen trotzdem.
> Gruß Walter


_*
Hej Walter#h*_,
wer würde uns denn von LL abhalten können?
Das Frømandskorpset von Georg wird da wohl nicht reichen ...:m
Gruß Michael


----------



## Zanderman (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Frømandskorpset*



goeddoek schrieb:


> #6    :m
> 
> Jepp - vor kurzem lief hier im Fernsehen eine Dokumentation, wie das Frømandskorps > http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fr%C3%B8mandskorpset  das schon mal geübt hat. Da wurde mir Angst und Bange |bigeyes |bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> ...




_*Hallo Georg, Hallo Lutz #h*_
ich denke das sehen die meissten Boardies genauso. Schon in den 70ern, als es noch reichlich bzw. ständige Grenzkontrollen gab, waren die meisten Grenzer/Zöllner auf der dänischen Seite ausgesprochen flexibel was den Alkohol und Zigarettenimport betraf (zumindest bei der Einreise per Fähre Laboe-Bagenkop), sofern sie denn der Meinung waren, das es wirklich Eigenbedarf war, was die Tysker da mitbrachten.-Was man damals aber keinesfalls mitbringen durfte waren Produkte vom Schwein, da die Dänen sehr darauf achteten sich nicht die Schweinepest in´s Land zu holen.Keine Ahnung wie es heute aussieht, die dolle EU hat ja viel umgedreht.-
Und wenn die Dänen heute meinen (auch wenn es eigentlich Zugeständnisse an rechte Wähler sind) sie müssten mal wieder aufpassen, das nicht zuviel Kriminelle in ihr schönes Land kommen, dann sollen sie doch machen. Ein bisschen Augenmass werden sie sicherlich dabei haben und dafür sorgen das Müller und Schmitz jetzt nicht 5 Stunden vor dem Schlagbaum warten müssen (und wenn sie Pfälzer mit Sturmboot kontrollieren ist es ja auch nicht soooo schlimm, die bringen doch immer viiiiiiiel Zeit mit im Urlaub.)
Also lasst uns locker bleiben..
Gruß aus dem Pott
michael


----------



## Michael Horn (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Namensvetter, Walter und all die anderen, #h#h#h

Ihr habt doch alle nur Angst, dass Ihr ab August keine Leo's mehr verhaften könnt und hofft nun auf den dänischen Zoll, dass er vollschlanke Pfälzer verhaftet. 

Ich gehe das Risiko trotzdem ein und werde meine Fahrt Richtung Norden antreten am Freitagnacht antreten. 

Gestern abend trat ich mit meinem neu hergerichteten Böötchen die Jungfernfahrt an. Nach ca. 2 1/2 Stunden Fahrt auf dem Rhein wurde mit strahlendem Herzen wieder geslippt.

Um es kurz zu halten. Einfach nur geil #6#6#6

Boot und Motor laufen hervorragend. Der 50 PS Motor (4 Zylinder 2-Takt mit 1000 ccm) brachte immerhin eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 52 km/h ....... und das mit drei Personen an Bord, darunter sogar zwei voll schlanke Pfälzer

Also Langelandfreunde, wenn Ihr diesen Pott auf der Ostsee seht, dann wisst Ihr, dass das Pfälzer Kampfgeschwader im Anmarsch ist. 

Gruß an alle und jetzt schon gute und problemlose Anfahrt.

Michael


----------



## Multe (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, schönes Boot das du da hast - aber leider das falsche Bild am Bug.|kopfkrat
Das Frømandskorps brauchen wir aber auf alle Fälle, denn wer hängt uns sonst die Dorsche an den Haken??#c
Gruß Walter


----------



## Michael Horn (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Walter, 

wir (Sohnemann und ich) fischen hier in der Pfalz regelmäßig auf Waller, daher ist dieses Bild drauf, obwohl sicherlich mehr Dorsch als Waller im Boot liegen werden. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, das will ich doch hoffen und wenn dann die Dorsche auch noch +2m haben....
Gruß Walter


----------



## Michael Horn (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

1 Meter + reicht beim Dorsch. 

Auch bei 2 Meter + wird der Waller mein Zielfisch Nummer 1 bleiben. 

Aber die nächsten drei Wochen werde ich mich den Leo's widmen. Die Wallis kommen dann ab August wieder dran.

Gruß Michael


----------



## carlsberg (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So liebe leute unser urlaud ist jetzt schon 2 wochen her . am samstag den 18.6 ging es endlich los nach LL. abfahrt war am 18.6 um 2.30uhr alle waren gut drauf kein wunder bei der vorfreude.die anreise lief ohne weitere probleme bis auf das wir fast unsere fähre verpasst hätten in bjöden.da war wohl der letzte  kaffee zu heiss 5 min später und der pott wäre weg gewesen. auf LL angekommen erstmal nokolaj guten tach gesagt und dann das boot übernommen limbo699 klasse diese 80 ps kann ich nur sagen.  da der wind mit ca. 5bft aus fast süd kam konnten wir uns zeit lassen mit dem einzug ins haus man kann sich garnicht vorstellen wie die finger jucken wenn man direkt auf wasser gucken kann. gegen späten nachmittag die erlösung der wind nahm ab. es ging hoch mit unseren 80 pferde stärken zum grünen turm ( sportplatz) und umgebung. dort haben wir schöne dorsche gefangen von ca. 50-65 cm . das war das anreisen und das an angeln am samstag.sonntag morgen`s um 5 ging der wecker ordentliches frühstück und ab auf`s wasser. unser ziel war der grüne turm im süden es hat auch nicht lange gedauert da waren die ersten leo`s an bord leider war es die ganze woche nicht möglich leicht zu fischen da der wind eine ordentliche drift hin gelegt hatte . es war eigentlch egal was man dran gehangen hat beifänger in allen farben pilker in allen farben selbst auf gummimak wurde fisch gefangen. am ende des tages konnte wir viele schöne dorsch für uns verbuchen alles wieder schöne größen. der montag war der beste tag der ganzen woche im vorraus ein ganz ganz dickes dankeschön an multe für deine infos und tips ich war ja für die woche der chef auf dem boot also habe ich mal mein zettel gezückt auf die tasten gehauen und ab ging es richtung gelber turm. meine 4 andren kollegen haben mich ganz schön blöd angekuckt als ich am gelben turm hielt aber was uns da  erwartet hat war einfach super dorsche ab ca 1kg bis 5 kg wir hatten an diesem tag wieder wind aus s-w 3-5bft leichte strömung richtung s-w an diesem tag konnte wir mit 5 mann 80 super dorsche mit nach hause nehmen. an diesem tag sind auch die sommerdorsche eingetroffen siehe angelcentrum.dk leider hat es für uns nicht gereicht einen 10+ zu fangen in dieser woch aber es wurde 8 dorsche über 100cm gefangen alle von einem boot am grünen turm wie man gehört hat.am dienstag ging es soweiter wie der montag aufhörte ab zum gelben turm die daten vom vortag in die tasten gehauen und los ging es. wieder dorsche 1-4 kg .bis dienstag mittag die strömung kein bock mehr hatte . die drift blieb zwar aber keine strömung und die kam leider erst am freitag wieder .der mittwoch war durchwachsen mit dem fang der donnerstag war ausfall tag der freitag lief dann wieder so wie der montag und dann war auch schonwieder die woche vorbei .leider hat es wieder nicht gerreicht einen 10+ zu fangen aber ich komme wieder und dann jetz ge lo. ein riesen dank an multe


----------



## carlsberg (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

alle die jetzt hoch fahren viel spaß


----------



## hansfisch (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Amigo-X schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich in und um *Lohals* los. #c Man hört von da oben gar nichts mehr. Wir waren da am Sonntag 12.06. mal gucken, es lagen n paar Angelboote im Hafen. Früher ( 1990 - 1995 ) waren wir auch im Juni da. Damals gabs den Ole Dehn Kutter "Eda Dehn" noch. Und auch reichlich Dorsch.
> ;+  Scheint vorbei zu sein da oben ???;+


waren vom 25.06.-02.07.011 in LOHALS.kl.altes haus,gut für 176€ die woche von novasol . boot von ALEX´S BOOTSVERLEIH ,uttern 560  45Ps..echolot +navi  woche 370€ boot zustand 1A  ALEX gefragt wo gibt es DORSCH.tipp bekommen von ALEX auf Navi 8 punkte markiert,2 mann ich und mein sohn täglich ca.6 stunden raus 2 kisten DORSCH ab 55-85 cm mitgenommen, unter 55 über 85 cm zurück ..5 tage angeln gefriertruhe voll,dank ALEX.ufernähe blatte gefangen.


----------



## Amigo-X (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ hansfisch,,,, 
hätt mich auch gewundert, soviel wie wir da oben von Lohals aus in dern 90 ern gefangen haben. Hab mir mal die Webseite von Alex Bootsverleih angesehen, sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. Aber ??? Werden die Dorsche immer noch bei der Brücke gefangen ??? 
Plattfische sind da oben ( nähe Lohals )ohne Ende, daran kann ich mich auch noch bestens erinnern. 

#h

Petri heil, allen die grad auf LL sind #6


----------



## Multe (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Heute kommen um 13 Uhr in den Hafen von Spodsbjerg speziell ausgebildete Rettungsschwimmer um vor Ort den Angler zu zeigen, wie sie sich helfen können, wenn sie einmal über Bord gehen. Ebenso bekommen sie eine Einweisung, wie man mit den Rettungsgeräten umgeht und wie man sich bei einem Notfall verhalten soll. Auch über Alkoholmissbrauch an Bord wird gesprochen, was ja wohl Thema 1 in manchen Booten ist, da kommt ANGELN erst an letzter Stelle.
Da ja im Moment kein " Angelwetter" ist könnt ihr diese Veranstaltung gerne besuchen.
Und um 16 Uhr findet diese Veranstaltung noch einmal im Hafen von Rudkøbing statt.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Heute kommen um 13 Uhr in den Hafen von Spodsbjerg speziell ausgebildete Rettungsschwimmer um vor Ort den Angler zu zeigen, wie sie sich helfen können, wenn sie einmal über Bord gehen. Ebenso bekommen sie eine Einweisung, wie man mit den Rettungsgeräten umgeht und wie man sich bei einem Notfall verhalten soll. Auch über Alkoholmissbrauch an Bord wird gesprochen, was ja wohl Thema 1 in manchen Booten ist, da kommt ANGELN erst an letzter Stelle.
> Da ja im Moment kein " Angelwetter" ist könnt ihr diese Veranstaltung gerne besuchen.
> Und um 16 Uhr findet diese Veranstaltung noch einmal im Hafen von Rudkøbing statt.


 

MoinMoin,

das finde ich eine supergeile Idee. Ich trinke auch gerne mal etwas - allerdings NIEMALS an Bord!!! Zum Filetieren schenke ich mir schon gern mal einen ein - aber dann bin ich auch am Ferienhaus.

Hoffentlich gehen da viele hin + Wissen weitergeben.

Wissen ist macht - Unwissenheit schützt vor Seenot nicht


----------



## Zanderman (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Heute kommen um 13 Uhr in den Hafen von Spodsbjerg speziell ausgebildete Rettungsschwimmer um vor Ort den Angler zu zeigen, wie sie sich helfen können, wenn sie einmal über Bord gehen. Ebenso bekommen sie eine Einweisung, wie man mit den Rettungsgeräten umgeht und wie man sich bei einem Notfall verhalten soll. Auch über Alkoholmissbrauch an Bord wird gesprochen, was ja wohl Thema 1 in manchen Booten ist, da kommt ANGELN erst an letzter Stelle.
> Da ja im Moment kein " Angelwetter" ist könnt ihr diese Veranstaltung gerne besuchen.
> Und um 16 Uhr findet diese Veranstaltung noch einmal im Hafen von Rudkøbing statt.



_*Moin Walter#h,*_
find ich super, das so was durchgezogen bzw angeboten wird. So was sollte man eigentlich zur Pflichtlektüre machen.
Könnte dann der verantwortliche Bootsführer mit seiner Mannschaft kurz durchsprechen, so wie ja auf jedem Kahn zumindest ein weiterer Mensch in der Bedienung eingewiesen sein sollte.Und das Manöver POB (Person über Bord) sollte ja eigentlich auch eine Selbstverständlichkeit für jeden an Bord sein.
Bald ist August..... lasst uns noch ein paar Dorsche über#h#h
gruß aus dem Pott
michael


----------



## Matze 74 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin alle zusammen #h,

ich kann mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschließen,das ist eine Supersache die auch dringend notwendig ist wie ich finde #6.
Soviel dazu,jetzt wollte ich erstmal allen ein dickes "Petri" wünschen die dieses Jahr schon auf LL waren und ganz ordentlich gefangen haben,glückwunsch :m.Auch eure Berichte sind sehr geil muß ich zugeben.
Ich persönlich fahre leider erst die letzte Woche im September nach LL .Ich wollte mir aber in nächster Zeit noch eine Rolle+Schnur zulegen.
Diese Rolle sagt mir eigentlich vom Preis/Leistungsv. schon zu.
http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3860_3862/p_name/Penn_Captiva_II_4000
Kennt die Rollenserie jemand von euch?
Als Schnur kommt wohl die Berkley auf die Spule.
So jetzt haut mal ordentlich in die Tasten :q.
Bis die Tage dann.

LG Matze|wavey:


----------



## Angler@Rouven (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tach zusammen ,

Ich werde nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr nach LL fahren für eine Woche.
Da ich aber das erste mal dort bin und kein Boot habe wollte ich gerne mal wissen von wo aus man vom Ufer gut:

-Plattfisch
-Mefo und hornhecht
-Dorsch 

Wenn ich Fische vergessen hab die man dort angeln kann könnt ihr mir ja Bescheid sagen 
Fangen kann =D

Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!  

Gruß rouven


----------



## Michael Horn (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen, #h#h#h
bin seit letztem Wochenende auf meiner Lieblingsinsel und möchte ein paar Sätze zu den ersten Tagen schreiben. 
Die Anreise verlief in diesem Jahr endlich mal ohne Probleme und nenneswerte Staus. Nach 13 Stunden und 1000 km erreichten wir Samstag Nachmittag die Insel. Nach einem kurzen Talk mit Morten und Rainer zogen wir in unser Ferienhaus ein. Dann war erst mal Relaxen angesagt und anschließend noch Boot startklar machen. 
Sonntag morgen ging es dann um 05.30 Uhr das erste mal auf die Ostsee. Bis 10 Uhr konnte wir 28 Filetdorsche (ab 50 cm) fangen. Fangtiefe in 22 - 25 Meter auf Pilker in rot-schwarz und lila von 60-100 Gramm. Rest vom Tag war Familientag angesagt.
Montag ging es wieder gg. 05.30 Uhr auf die Ostsee. Von der Rampe geradeaus raus bis an die zweite Kante 22 Meter und tiefer. Was wir da erlebt haben, habe ich ehrlich gesagt in 17 Jahren Langeland noch nicht erlebt. Es war Ententeich angesagt und wir sind gaaanz langsam in Richtung Norden getrieben. Bis 10 Uhr haben wir einmal die Drift wiederholt und hatten somit fanst keinen Sprit gebraucht. Es vergingen fast keine 2 Minuten, ohne, dass irgend jemand auf dem Boot drillte. Es war wirklich der Wahnsinn. Gegen 10 Uhr slippten wir unser Boot wieder und hatten 95 Dorsche, fast alle größer als 60 Zentimeter. Dann war erst mal filetieren angesagt. Wir haben zu viert gefischt, ein Erwachsener und drei Kinder.
Am Nachmittag fuhren wir dann noch nach Spodsbjerg in den Angelladen zu Thomas und haben mit ihm ein bisschen geplaudert.
Dienstag war erst mal auschlafen angesagt. An diesem Tag ging es erst am Abend raus. Wir beschlossen auch, nur noch Fische ab 60 cm. Gegen 19.00 Uhr befischten wir den Graben vor der grünen Tonne. Auch an diesem Tag war wieder Ententeichwetter. Wir fischten in Tiefen von 22 bis 40 Meter mit Pilkern von 60-100 Gramm. In drei Stunden hatten wir 21 Filetdorsche entnommen und mindestens doppelt so viele zurückgesetzt. Der Größte an diesem Tag hatte 4,2 kg. 
Mittwoch und Donnerstag wurde wegen zu starkem Wind/Sturm nicht gefischt. Donnerstag waren wir in Lolland im Knuthenborg Safaripark. Von Tars aus ca. 25 km. Ist sehr zu empfehlen. Ein wirklich sehr schöner und sauberer Park. 
So fürs erst genug geschrieben. Der Wind hat nachgelassen und heute solls wieder raus gehn. Jetzt wird erst mal gemütlich gefrühstückt und der Tag geplant. 
Bilder gibt es erst, wenn wir zurück sind.
Melde mich wieder
Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, das sieht doch sehr gut aus. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein ganz DICKER. ( dabei meine ich natürlich einen Dorsch ).
Der Himmel weint leider, laut DMI, die nächsten Tage wegen deiner enormen Fänge.
Knuthenborg Park ist schon richtig gut und auf dem Rückweg hättest du noch ins Bonbonland gekonnt.
Warst du auch schon hier: http://www.fjord-baelt.dk/
Die haben im Moment ein spezielles Sommerprogramm.
Ich wünsche dir noch einen guten Fang und ein besseres Wetter.
Gruß Walter


----------



## maxi taxi (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

weis jemand welche süsswasserfische es dort gibt? (sbodsbjerg)
brauche umbedingt eine schnelle anwort denn ich fahr morgen hin


----------



## jannisO (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Michael
schöner Bericht. Petri dazu.
meine Reise in diesem Jahr sollte erst ausfallen so das ich auch gezwungen war diese aus privaten Gründen zu stonieren. Jetzt jedoch findet gehts doch los. hoffe es ist bald soweit. kann es kaum erwarten |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla::vik:


----------



## carlsberg (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hi maxi Taxi was meinst du mit süssWasser fische da ist die Ostsee  salzWasser und wenn du irgendwo ein Teich Hast das gleiche wir hier auch rotaugen rotfeder karpfen und und und Geh aber nicht einfach an Teiche dran in spodsbjerg ist nämlich einer in der Ferien Siedlung der ist privat


----------



## kokanee (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael,

super Bericht und klasse Fänge#6, bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder. Vieleicht können wir uns noch in Neuburg in der Lautermuschel auf ein Bierchen treffen bevor meine Reise nach LL - Start: 20.08.11, 3 Wochen los geht.
Frage: Von wo aus hast Du den Bericht gesendet.
#6
Weiterhin ein dickes Petri Heil und einen schönen Urlaub 

Grüße aus der veregneten Pfalz
kokanee|wavey:


----------



## Multe (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej kokanee, solltest du im Haus keinen Zugang haben, so kannst du im  Hafen von Spodsbjerg Online gehen. Den Code bekommst du für wenige DKK  beim Hafenmeister.
*Mein Start:  20.08.11*
Gruß Multe


----------



## Allerfischer (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael, schöner Bericht, solch Verhältnisse hätte ich im Juni auch gerne gehabt  
Bei meinem nächsten LL Trip werde ich die Dorsche auch erst ab 60cm mitnehmen, nur so kann der Bestand wenigstens von unserer Seite aus ein wenig geschützt werden.

Mfg


----------



## Michael Horn (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen, 

im Moment macht der Wind nicht immer so, wie wir wollen. Aber trotzdem ist es eigentlich jeden Tag möglich, mal 3 bis 4 Stunden auf's Wasser zu gehn. Vorgestern ging es Nachmittags für 3 Stunden raus. Da entnahmen wir 24 Dorsche und 3 Makrelen. Gestern waren morgen von 6 - 10 Uhr auf dem Wasser. War aber irgendwie komisch Anfänglich sehr träge. Wir trieben das erste Mal in dieser Woche Richtung Südosten. Letztendlich hatten wir 21 Dorsche, wobei nochmals erwähnt werden muss, dass wir erst Fische ab 60 cm mitnehmen. 
Gefischt wurde wieder in Tiefen von 20 - 25 Meter. Sobald es diese Woche ruhiger wird, gehts in die tieferen Gebiete, in der Hoffnung auf einen Großdorsch.
Heute soll es am Abend etwas besser werden. Warten wirs mal ab.  

Melde mich wieder.

Gruß Michael
Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kokanee schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> super Bericht und klasse Fänge#6, bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder. Vieleicht können wir uns noch in Neuburg in der Lautermuschel auf ein Bierchen treffen bevor meine Reise nach LL - Start: 20.08.11, 3 Wochen los geht.
> Frage: Von wo aus hast Du den Bericht gesendet.
> ...


 
Hallo Dörrebacher, 

mit der Sonne sind wir hier im Moment auch nicht unbedingt verwöhnt, aber das ist für mich auch nicht das wichtigste. Hauptsache ist, dass uns der Wind nicht nen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. 
Das mit dem Bierchen hört sich gut an, meld Dich einfach, wenn Du mal wieder in Neuburg bist. bin aber noch bis 30.07 auf Langeland. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Michael, das sieht doch sehr gut aus. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein ganz DICKER. ( dabei meine ich natürlich einen Dorsch ).
> Der Himmel weint leider, laut DMI, die nächsten Tage wegen deiner enormen Fänge.
> Knuthenborg Park ist schon richtig gut und auf dem Rückweg hättest du noch ins Bonbonland gekonnt.
> Warst du auch schon hier: http://www.fjord-baelt.dk/
> ...


 

Hi Walter,

das mit dem "ganz Dicken" habe ich verstanden. 

Danke mit dem Tip - Fjord Bealt. Werde ich mir anschauen. 

Bonbon Land waren wir letztes Jahr. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## hansfisch (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

gut dorsch gefangen haben wir zwischen Omo und Agerso...sogar ganz gut ..


----------



## kokanee (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael,

das mit dem Wind ist ja echt sch...|rolleyes|rolleyes, aber Ihr habt ja trotztdem noch recht gut gefangen. Wie stark ist den die Drift bzw. wie schwer müsst Ihr den Fischen. Wünsch Euch weiterhin gute Fänge und weniger Wind.

Grüße aus Dörrenbach#h
Willi


----------



## kokanee (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe,

danke für die Info. Mein Haus in Bukkemose hat leider keinen Zugang und immer bis zu Torben auf die Hauptstraße zu fahren ist mir auch zu umständlich. In erster Linie geht es mir um den See - Wetterbericht (natürlich auch um im Board reinzuschauen). Die Daten die an den einzelnen Angelgeschäften und Häfen aushängen sind zum Teil nicht immer Aktuell.
Vielleicht sieht man sich den wir sind ja zur selben Zeit dort unten. 

Gruß Kokanee


----------



## wojti (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Da ja keine Berichte von euch kommen müßt ihr alle auf Langeland sein. Auch wir wollen uns abmelden, ab Samstag 
werden wir auch unserm Hobby nachgehen .Das Boot ist schon Startklar und wartet auf seinen einsatz.#6 Wäre schön noch etwas über aktuelle gängige Farben und Fangtiefen zu erfahren.|kopfkrat

Grüße |wavey:an alle Bordies in Bukkemose
(das Team der *Eintracht*#h, *Michael Horn*#h,und alle anderen)#h

Gruß wojti


----------



## knutemann (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Auch meinereiner wird ab Samstag die Dorsche im Großen Belt vor dem Ertrinken retten also haut mal in die Tasten, wie wo was läuft, wie der Vorposter auch schon gefragt hat.


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Leute

wäre super wenn ihr mir ein paar Adressen für Ferienhäuser in Spodsberge zukommen lassen würdet.Danke im vorraus.


----------



## knutemann (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin
ich hab hier mal was für dich http://www.danmarkdirekte.dk/28BankenTysk.html
und http://www.feriehus-spodsbjerg.dk/de/
sowie http://www.baeltferie.com/

Gruß
Wolfgang#h


----------



## bayliner98 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi,
ich bin in 2 Wochen zum ersten mal in Bagenkog.
Kann mir jemand ein paar Tips geben?


----------



## Michael Horn (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde,
so nun ist auch schon die zweite Woche meines Langeland-Sommerurlaubes herum. Das Wetter in Woche zwei war eher herbstlich als sommerlich. Trotzdem konnten wir einige Male auf die Ostsee raus und auch wieder zahlreiche Leos verhaften. Insgesamt hatte wir in Woche zwei ganz genau 100 Dorsche größer als 60 cm entnommen. Leider war in dieser auch kein Dickdorsch dabei. Aber wir haben ja noch eine Woche. Erstmals konnten wir aber einige starke Makrele als Beifang ziehen. Die Größte hatte immerhin 41 cm.
Fangtiefen waren wie in der ersten Woche hauptsächlich 20 - 22 Meter. Aber auch in anderen Tiefen können fische gefangen werden. Unsere bevorzugten Farben waren wieder rot/scharz und pink. Sowohl mit Pilkern oder Gummis wurde gefangen.
Die letzten drei Tage war relaxing angesagt, da Dorschfischen auf Grund zu starker Winde nicht möglich war. Ab morgen solls wieder besser werden. Wir hoffen, dass wir noch 2-3 schöne Tage haben werden, da ich Wrackdaten bekommen habe und diese gerne auch testen würde. Diese Woche soll gezielt auf Große gefischt werden, da unsere Truhe fast voll ist.
Ansonsten haben wir hier in Langeland trotz des schlechten Wetters wieder einmal ein sehr schöner Urlaub. Der Urlaub für April 2012 wurde auch schon gebucht.
Habe mich letzte Woche das eine odert andere mal mit Markus (Dorschhunter) getroffen. Ein wirklich ganz netter Kerl. Er konnte auch viele Dorsche fangen, aber ich denke, dass er selbst berichten wird.
Ferner konnte ich von Thomas (aus dem Angelladen Spodsbjerg) und auch von Nikolay (IBI) erfahren, dass in Spodsbjerg im Bereich der ersten nördlichen Tonne ein 18 Kg Dorsch gefangen wurde. 
Der Fisch wurde aber nicht bei Thomas wiegen lassen. Fisch der Woche war ein Dorsch mit 9,5 kg. 
So nun will ich mich noch ein bisschen den Wrackdaten widmen und hoffen, dass der Wind im Laufe des Tages und der kommenden Nacht nachlässt. 
Gruß an alle 
Michael


----------



## Multe (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, hau rein, die Woche ist schnell vorbei und der +15kg Dorsch wartet noch.
Den kannst du an dem Platz fangen, von dem ich dir die Daten geschickt habe.#6
Wünsche dir noch eine gute Woche.
Gruß Walter


----------



## knaacki2000 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

#c





Michael Horn schrieb:


> . Insgesamt hatte wir in Woche zwei ganz genau 100 Dorsche größer als 60 cm entnommen. . Diese Woche soll gezielt auf Große gefischt werden, da unsere Truhe fast voll ist.
> Michael


 
Solche Meldungen gehen mir echt auf den Zeiger! Truhe voll, 100 Dorsche eingepackt in einer Woche....wenn jeder Angler auf Langeland bzw. an der Ostseeküste ähnlich viel einpackt sind die gerade wieder gesundeten Bestände bald wieder dahin.Also mal hochgerechnet: Lt. dänischem Touristikverband verbringen in den Monaten Juli / August ca. 5.000 Angler ihren Urlaub auf Fünen / Langeland.
Jeder entnimmt 100 Dorsche = 500.000 Dorsche entnommen...(und das war ja hier die Menge von einer Woche...- die habe ich schon als Menge des ganzen Urlaubs gerechnet...). Ich gönne jedem seinen Fisch, aber 100 Dorsche über 60cm (ca. 1,5kg wiegt ein Dorsch von 60cm = ca. 400gr. Filet x100 Stück = 40kg Filet). Warum haben die Norweger das wohl auf 15kg begrenzt - genau wegen solcher Angler....|gr:#q


----------



## autoglas (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Knacki was soll das?hab im Juni auch 102 Dorsche mitgenommen,die Jahre zuvor ging recht wenig,und Ich bin der Meinung das die  die Boardis die hier posten recht vernünftig sind was das Fangmas angeht!!!!was deine Statistik angeht liegst du verkehrt laut Fisch und Fang Juni 2010?aber egal!!
las uns Langeland verückten die Freude auf ein gutes Jahr, und geh halt die nächsten Jahre Forellenpuff oder so! da schonst du mit Sicherheit die Bestände Gruß Horst


----------



## Multe (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich denke mal, Michael ist da unten nicht online und deshalb möchte ich mal etwas klären bevor hier alles aus dem Ruder läuft.
Michael postet immer von *wir* und d.h. - er ist mit der *ganzen* Familie unterwegs - auch auf dem Wasser !!!!
So sieht das mit dem Fang schon ganz anders aus.
Gruß Multe


----------



## jannisO (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

|good:  sehe ich genau so wie thomas


----------



## autoglas (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Sorry Knacki mit Forellenpuff,hab mich über dein posting geärgert hab keine 102 Dorsche gefangen!finde du solltest nicht im Board Angler schlecht machen weil sie gut gefangen haben Gruß Horst


----------



## pg2000 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

also.. was die fangquoten angeht...
du musst auch solche angler wie mich dazuzählen...
die fahren für ne woche hoch ... und fangen nur kleindorsche die wieder ins wasser dürfen... und die kiste bleibt leer...
ich glaub nicht dass angler die sich hier im forum herumtreiben so rücksichtslos sind wie das dargestellt wird...


----------



## bayliner98 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi,

Ich persönlich entnehme nur Dorsche die verletzt sind,oder
wenn ich sie dann abends in die Pfanne lege.
Trotzdem gönne ich es jedem seine Dorsche mitzunehmen 
solange man sie dann auch verwertet.
Ich kenne Leute die nehmen so viel mit, dass sie die Hälfte 
wieder wegwerfen müssen.:r:r#c


----------



## knaacki2000 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ok, bei fünf  Leuten die angeln sieht die Rechnung anders aus. Also mein SORRY an dieser Stelle. Sollte aißerdem nicht persönlich sein (kenne ihn ja gar nicht) aber bin gerade aus Norge zurück und habe mir mal wieder tolle Kommentare anhören können wie "Seelachse sind *******, haben graues Fleisch, das kann man nicht so gut verkaufen..." um nur mal ein Zitat zu nennen. Und es ist wirklich nervig, wenn gleiche Leute dann noch jammern über die immer schlechter werdenden Bestände bzw. die Kontrolle an der norwegischen Grenze. Übrigens haben wir mit 6 Mann dieses Jahr in einer Woche 29 Heilbutt bis 46 kg gefangen und mal gerade 3 Heilbutt um die 80cm entnommen - der Rest schwimmt wieder (nach einigen Bildern...) Also nix für ungut und weiterhin allen hier viel Petrie Heil und immer genug Augenmaß!


----------



## mirko.nbg (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich war vor 6 Wochen auf Langeland und wir haben auch reichlich gefangen!

Mein Fisch ist weg!

Freunde und Verwandte haben mich überfallen! Jeder hat gesagt,so einen frischen Fisch gibt es nicht mal im Geschäft!

Gruß Mirko!#h


----------



## Zanderman (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*Huuups, da bin ja grade zu einer heissen Phase wieder wachgeworden*_|kopfkrat,
Es haben ja schon viele dazu gepostet, aber ich möchte meinen Senf trotzdem noch dazu tun.


Ich finde es gut, wenn immer wieder mal darauf hingewiesen wird, das man(n) nicht Fisch ohne Ende und ohne Verstand mitnehmen muss.
Ich fände es noch besser, wenn man genauer auf die Schonmasse achten würde, sei es von uns Anglern und wenn das als Selbstkontrolle nicht reicht von Seiten der Behörden.
Was allerdings Michael Horn betrifft, den ich samt seiner Gang kenne und schätze, bin ich mir sehr sicher, dass lieber mal ein Fisch  mehr einen neuen Überlebenstest starten darf, als einer zuwenig.Wir haben auch schon länger diskutiert ob/bis zu welcher Fangtiefe es Sinn macht Fische zurückzusetzen.
Also ganz allgemein ausgedrückt: Hier in diesem Trööt sind meiner Meinung nach  überwiegend verantwortungsbewusste/ hilfsbereite Angler vertreten, der Rest hat sich hier meist schnell wieder verpieselt.Das ist wohl auch einer der Gründe, warum hier meist schnell und uneigennützig geholfen wird.
Euch allen "dicke Fische", ab dem 20.August möchten sie aber bitte in Multes und meine Richtung schwimmen.
Gruß #h
michael


----------



## Michael Horn (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Boardies und Langelandfreunde, 

zunächst mal will ich mich bei denen bedanken, die auf die Worte von "Knaacki" verteidigt haben. War zwar kurzfristig verärgert, hat sich aber auch gleich wieder gelegt, nachdem ich die folgenden Beiträge gelesen habe. 
Ich fahre seit 1995 jährlich mind. einmal nach Langeland und habe auch schon Jahre erlebt, in denen in in einer Woche gerade mal 10 Fische hatte. Und auch, wenn es die lezten 3-4 Jahre besstens läuft, wird bei mir sicherlich kein Fisch in der Tonne landen. 
Und wenn andere hier Rechnungen machen, dann will ich auch ein kurze machen. 
In einer Woche 100 gute Fische entnommen, das mit 5 Anglern mach pro Anlager 20 Fische Bei 5 Ausfahrten sind das 4 Fische pro Angler und Ausfahrt. Ich denke nicht, dass das übertrieben ist. Aber genug der Rechnerei. 

Die letzte Woche meines LL-Urlaubes in nun leider auch schon vorbei. Auch in der letzten Woche hatten wir schöne Fische. Über die Menge sag ich aber lieber nichts mehr. 

Mit dem ganz großen hat es dieses Mal leider nicht geklappt, aber wir kommen bestimmt bald wieder. 
Die drei Wochen waren wieder einmal erste Sahne, an die ich noch lange zurückdenken werde. 

Habe auch einige Boardies persönlich kennenlernen dürfen. "Dorschhunter" "Wojti" und "Meister67" sind echte sehr nett. Was ich so mitbekommen habe, haben auch sie alle gut gefangen. 

Morgen wird noch das Boot und das Tackle geputzt und am Samstag morgen gehts wieder zurück in die Südpfalz. 

Bilder werde ich nächste Woche noch einstellen.

Wüsche allen, die in nächster Zeit in Zelte auf Langeland aufschlagen sehr gute Fänge und ein dickes Petri. 

@Multe und Zanderman:
Ich hoffe, doch, dass es nächstes Jahr mal klappen wird mal ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt zu starten. Mein erster Termin für 2012 steht. bin nächstes Jahr über Ostern, vom 07.- bis 14. April wieder in Bukkemose. 
Wenn Frauschen mitspielt, auch nochmal in diesem Jahr, evtl. 2. Oktoberwoche.

Gruß an alle 

Michael


----------



## Zanderman (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies und Langelandfreunde,
> 
> zunächst mal will ich mich bei denen bedanken, die auf die Worte von "Knaacki" verteidigt haben. War zwar kurzfristig verärgert, hat sich aber auch gleich wieder gelegt, nachdem ich die folgenden Beiträge gelesen habe.
> Ich fahre seit 1995 jährlich mind. einmal nach Langeland und habe auch schon Jahre erlebt, in denen in in einer Woche gerade mal 10 Fische hatte. Und auch, wenn es die lezten 3-4 Jahre besstens läuft, wird bei mir sicherlich kein Fisch in der Tonne landen.
> ...


_*
Hallo Namensvetter#h*_
ich hoffe es wird Dich nicht zu sehr ärgern, wenn wir den "Dicken" für dich am 20.08.einholen......|supergri
Termine im nächsten Jahr sind bei uns noch völlig unklar, aber April ist doch garnicht so schlecht um die Kampfmakrele wieder an das kalte Wasser zu gewöhnen....
Danke für Deine schönen Berichte, ich freu mich schon auf August/September.
Schick mir doch mal bitte eine Mail, wie sich dein Sturmboot bewährt hat, bzw. was aus deiner Sicht verbesserungswürdig ist.
Gruß aus dem Pott#h
michael


----------



## Amigo-X (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Fangmengen und Grössen,
schaut mal im Hafen von Bagenkop vorbei, wenn die Fischer wieder reinkommen.
Die Fotos stelle ich hier mal lieber nicht ein, sonst wird einigen hier kotzübel.


----------



## Zanderman (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Brummpa schrieb:


> Moin Michael,
> 
> Du hast ein paar Dorsche übersehen
> 
> ...



_*Hej Thomas#h*_
es war schon immer von Vorteil ein körperlich kleiner Angler zu sein, da wirken die Fische viel größer....|supergri|supergri|supergri,
*n e i n *ehrlich wirklich tolle Fische, ich hoffe der LLBelt versteckt noch ein paar Geschwister oder Eltern von diesen Exemplaren bis zum 20.08. für uns. Die _*"Kampfmakrele" *_und ihre Crew können´s kaum erwarten...

Gruß aus dem Pott
michael


----------



## Multe (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Zandermann, ich kann mir vorstellen, das du schon kurz vor einem Herzkasper stehst und Solem wird es nicht besser gehen. Sind ja nur noch ein paar Tage bis zum Startsignal.
Ich denke aber, da kommen vorher noch andere Kaliber, denn ab sofort greift _*merlo*_ an und der hat es mit den Dickdorschen richtig gut drauf.
Ist ja auch eine Unverschämtheit von Brummpa solch ein Bild ins Board zu stellen. 
+18kg letzte Woche und nun 16,5kg - solche Dorsche fängt man halt nur vor Spodsbjerg. 
Michael, du hattest ja die Daten vom Wrack. Aber die "Dicken" warten halt immer direkt vor der Hafeneinfahrt von Spodsbjerg.
Gruß Multe


----------



## kokanee (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies und Langelandfreunde,
> 
> zunächst mal will ich mich bei denen bedanken, die auf die Worte von "Knaacki" verteidigt haben. War zwar kurzfristig verärgert, hat sich aber auch gleich wieder gelegt, nachdem ich die folgenden Beiträge gelesen habe.
> Ich fahre seit 1995 jährlich mind. einmal nach Langeland und habe auch schon Jahre erlebt, in denen in in einer Woche gerade mal 10 Fische hatte. Und auch, wenn es die lezten 3-4 Jahre besstens läuft, wird bei mir sicherlich kein Fisch in der Tonne landen.
> ...


 
Hallo Michael,

die letzte Woche würde mich schon interresieren. Wäre schön wenn wir uns am 09./10.08 in Neuburg treffen könnten (Getränke Zahl ich #6#6). Aber erst mal in Ruhe auspacken und Urlaub sacken lassen. Werde mich telef. bei Dir melden.
P.S. : Wieviel Fische werden bei einem Fischtrawler als Beifang sinnlos getötet?!

Noch 21 Tage bis LL.:vik::vik:
Also Michael ich melde mich.

Gruß Kokanee ( Dörrebacher)


----------



## Zanderman (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Zandermann, ich kann mir vorstellen, das du schon kurz vor einem Herzkasper stehst und Solem wird es nicht besser gehen. Sind ja nur noch ein paar Tage bis zum Startsignal.
> Ich denke aber, da kommen vorher noch andere Kaliber, denn ab sofort greift _*merlo*_ an und der hat es mit den Dickdorschen richtig gut drauf.
> Ist ja auch eine Unverschämtheit von Brummpa solch ein Bild ins Board zu stellen.
> +18kg letzte Woche und nun 16,5kg - solche Dorsche fängt man halt nur vor Spodsbjerg.
> ...



_*Hej Walter#h*_
du bist wieder mal sehr milde in Deinen Urteilen.-Was Du bei Brummpa lapidar als *"Unverschämtheit*" bezeichnest fällt bei mir eher unter _*"Vorsätzliche seelische Grausamkeit"*_ und würde von mir mit Angelverbot für nicht unter 5 Großdorschen geahndet.
Was _*merlo*_ betrifft, soll er sich gefälligst ein Beispiel am _*vollschlanken Pfälzer*_ nehmen und ein paar Dicke übersehen.-
Bin in Gedanken schon da...._*"Kampfmakrele*_" ist in ihrem Element....Fishfinder ist voller MegaSicheln...das System trudelt Richtung Grund....uuuuuund   aufhören mit Träumen, wir treffen uns am 20.August. im Løjtnantvænget
Gruß  aus dem Pott#h
michael


----------



## Multe (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Tja Michael, *merlo *wird dir den Gefallen nicht tun, denn er ist ein Spezialist in Sachen Großdorsch. 
Ich bin gerade dabei mir eine andere Navigation zuzulegen. Auf einem Toughbook will ich mir eine Navi - Software aufspielen, so mit Seekarte usw. Bin aber noch auf der Suche nach einer bezahlbaren Software. Zwei habe ich schon in näherer Auswahl ( Fugawi und nv ) und werde mal im laufe der Woche einige Leute kontaktieren.
Vielleicht hat ja hier einer Erfahrung damit. Ich würde mich über Antworten freuen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (2. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Brummpa schrieb:


> Moin Michael,
> 
> Du hast ein paar Dorsche übersehen
> 
> ...


 
Wow..... wirklich schöne Fische, aber diese würde ganz sicher wieder schwimmen lassen. 

Gruss Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (2. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kokanee schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> die letzte Woche würde mich schon interresieren. Wäre schön wenn wir uns am 09./10.08 in Neuburg treffen könnten (Getränke Zahl ich #6#6). Aber erst mal in Ruhe auspacken und Urlaub sacken lassen. Werde mich telef. bei Dir melden.
> P.S. : Wieviel Fische werden bei einem Fischtrawler als Beifang sinnlos getötet?!
> ...


 
Hi Doerrebacher, 

Du  an beiden Tagen habe ich frei, so dass ich Deine Einladung gerne annehme. Ruf mich einfach an. 0172 1335268

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (2. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Tja Michael, *merlo *wird dir den Gefallen nicht tun, denn er ist ein Spezialist in Sachen Großdorsch.
> Ich bin gerade dabei mir eine andere Navigation zuzulegen. Auf einem Toughbook will ich mir eine Navi - Software aufspielen, so mit Seekarte usw. Bin aber noch auf der Suche nach einer bezahlbaren Software. Zwei habe ich schon in näherer Auswahl ( Fugawi und nv ) und werde mal im laufe der Woche einige Leute kontaktieren.
> Vielleicht hat ja hier einer Erfahrung damit. Ich würde mich über Antworten freuen.
> Gruß Multe


 
Ihr zwei (Walter und Michael) gebt ja im Moment richtig Vollgas und wollt den "vollschlanken Pfäzer" verärgern. Jetzt schaut mal zu, dass ihr die Wasserstände im Belt nicht zu sehr sinken lässt.
Für mich würde eine Wunsch in Erfüllung gehn, wenn wir mal zusammen auf Leo-Jagd gehen könnten. Pfalz gegen Hessen und den Pott..... Kampfmakrele gegen Sturmboot und Leihboot. Es gehen nur Fische von 60-80 cm in die Wertung, alles andere geht wieder zurück. Termin zwischen 7-14 April 2012. Das Ganze ab Hafen Spodsbjerg. Nach dem Fischen gibt es einen würzigen "Ruhrpott Gulasch und dazu Pfälzer Wein und hessisches lecker Bierchen. 
Das wärs doch mal. 

@Multe: Ich habe die Navionics Software und bin sehr zufrieden damit......Ist aber für "Großdorschangler" nicht geeignet. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (2. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, daraus wird leider nichts, denn ich habe ab 18. März die IBI - Meerestage und ab 25. März dann das D.A.M. Meeres - Event.
Diese Termine stehen leider schon fest und sind Veröffentlicht - daran kann ich nichts mehr ändern.
Aber wir werden schon einmal einen passenden Termin finden.
Gruß Walter


----------



## meister67 (2. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ein Hallo von der Insel an alle Heimgekehrten oder Daheimgebliebenen #h
hier ganz aktuelle News, die ausnahmsweise mal nichts mit den Fängen zu tun haben: 
Hier herrschte heute morgen extrem dicker Nebel, man konnte im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die Hand vor Augen nicht sehen.
Seitdem gibt es den roten Turm DW54, der von der Slipanlage in Bukkemose immer gut zu sehen war, nicht mehr. Was für ein Schiff/ Tanker dagegengefahren ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Es hat jedenfalls ordentlich gescheppert. 
Nun doch noch ein Wort zur aktuellen Fanglage:
Es wird weiterhin ordentlich gefangen. Schön, dass sich die Fischbestände hier endlich so gut erholt haben.
Unsere letzte Woche geht nun auch bald dem Ende zu und wir freuen uns schon auf´s nächste Mal.
Gruß an alle Boardis|wavey:
Meister67


----------



## Ostseeteufel (2. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandgemeinde,#h

ich bin neu in diesem Forum und möchte mich mal vorstellen!
Ich komme aus einer gegen mit wenig Wasser und bin bis 98 zum Angeln nach Samsö gefahren. Das war eine super Zeit!
Jetzt nach einer langen Pause habe ich die Zeit wieder um einen neuen Anlauf zu wagen!#:
Nach dem ich jetzt alles gelesen (überflogen) habe bin ich der Meinung eine gute Wahl getroffen zu haben!
Haus von Novasol und Boot bei IBI bestellt.
Anrücken ist am 03.09.11. für eine Woche!
Meine Angelkarte und Würmer liegen auf dem Weg zum Hafen im Angelcentrum.

Es ist ja eine Lawine an Informationen, leider fehlen mir noch ein paar.
Jetzt kommt die Langelandgemeinde zum zug.
Ich hoffe das es jemand gibt der mir noch ein paar INFO´S geben kann,
wie zum Beispiel:
Wo bekomme ich Seeleo`s und was für ein System benutzt man heute,
in meiner alten Kiste sind nur noch Pilker.
Wo bekomme ich ein paar Plattfische?

So das war´s erstmal,
Allen die jetzt auf der Insel sind wünsche ich schönes Wetter und einen guten Fang!

Gruß
OSTSEETEUFEL


----------



## Multe (2. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Ostseeteufe, erst mal willkommen hier im Board. Mit der Hilfe ist kein Problem. Ich bin da noch direkt vor Ort und werde dir zeigen wo die dicken Dorsche wohnen.
Schau dir mal bei IBI die neue Webseite an und studiere die Kundeninfos.
Pilker mit Vorfach und *einem* Beifänger ist o.k. Du solltest aber auch noch einige schwere Jigköpfe und ca. 16cm Gummis mitnehmen.
Selbstverständlich bekommst du hier alles vor Ort bei Thomas im Laden. Solltest dich hier beraten lassen und dann klappt das auch mit den Leos.
Plattfische gibt es keine 2 Min. vom Hafen beim gelben Turm ( wenn der bis dahin noch steht). 30 - 40 Plattfische kannst du da, wenn es geht läuft in kurzer Zeit fangen.Im September haben die Kerle so richtig was auf den Rippen.
Nikolaj wird dir sagen wo ich zu finden bin.
gruß Multe


----------



## Hendrik (3. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin moin - könnt ihr mir einen Campingplatz im Süden von LL empfehlen? Gibt es so etwas da überhaupt? Möchte im Sept. mal über das Wochenende dort vorbeischauen |rolleyes Suche so etwas wie eine kleine Campinghütte...


----------



## Solem (3. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Multe, 

wodrauf spielt dein Beitrag genau an? 

Möchten die den gelben Turm abreisen?

So langsam kümmern wir uns schonmal um die Angelssachen, das Eis aus dem März müsste mitlerweile von den Ruten abgetaut sein. Die Vorbereitungen gehen los  

Bis Bald...


----------



## Multe (3. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Solem, lies mal den post von meister67.
Alles klar??
Der nächste Nebel kommt bestimmt.

Gruß Multe


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (3. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo

Hier nun mein kleiner Bericht vom 9.7-23.07.
Es war ein Familienurlaub mit der schönen Nebenbeschäftigung Angeln. Der reine Angelurlaub folgt nächstes Jahr April/Mai.
Wir hatten das Haus Grottevej 3 bei Haus und Boot in Bukkemose.Das Haus, das Boot auf Trailer und der Service durch Morten, Rainer, und Sven waren echt perfekt.:m
Samstag angekommen erstmal Schlüssel holen, auspacken, Angelsachen fertig machen und entspannen.
Sonntag Boot holen, unser Echolot montieren und feststellen das unser Gel Akku defekt ist#qegal wir probierens ohne Echolot (brauchten wir auch den ganzen Urlaub nicht).Und jetzt rausfahren? Nee geht nicht Frau hat Geburtstag|gr: 

Gegen 17:00 ging es dann los. Mein Sohn hatte dann seinen ersten Dorsch gefangen und wollte  zu Mama, Ok nochmal zurück, Kind abgeliefert und noch ca 2 Stunden geangelt. In der Zeit haben wir zu zweit 15 schöne Dorsche gefangen.
Montag ersteimal schön Frühstücken und dann los. In ca 31/2 Std war die 70 Liter Kühlbox voll mit 34 Dorschen|supergri
Hier noch ein paar Bilder
Geht gleich weiter


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (3. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So weiter gehts.
Dienstag war schönes Wetter aber Familientag.
Mittwoch und Donnerstag starker Wind aus Ost.
Freitag Abend sind wir wieder für kurze Zeit rausgefahren und haben noch ein paar schöne Dorsche gefangen.
Samstag sind wir wieder gegen 10:00 raus anfangs hatten wir frischen Wind aus Süd West der aber innerhalb von ca 21/2 Std komplett auf Ost gedreht hat, wir also schnell wieder rein. An der Slipanlage war schon eine gute Brandung was aber zwei Booten egal war denn die sind gerade rausgefahren als wir reingefahren sind#c. Wir zum Haus unsere Dorsche filetiert und dann mit Familie am Strand lang zum Spielplatz nach Fredmose. In Höhe der Slipanlage von Haus und Boot kam dann das erste Boot an das rausgefahren ist, die Kollegen haben ihr Boot dann auf dem Steinstrand abgelegt weil es an der Slippe zu gefährlich war. Sie fragten  ob wir helfen könnten (na klar). Wir haben dann das komplette Boot ausgeräumt inklusive Motor abbauen und haben das Boot dann mit 5 Mann über die Steine zur Slipanlage getragen und auf den Trailer gesetzt. Danach alles wieder eingeräumt und angebaut. Beim zweiten Boot war es spektakulärer aber da haben die Beiden geholfen den wir geholfen haben. Aufregender Samstag.
Der Dienstag 19.07 war der beste Tag. Schönes Wetter, gute Drift und Ententeich. Wir haben sehr gut gefangen und haben Dorsche unter 55cm wieder reingesetzt gegen13:45 ein harter Biss und nach einem schönen Drill kam ein 85cm Dorsch mit ca 6 Kilo zu Vorschein (mein persönlicher Rekord)
aber dann war das Angeln vorbei#q#q#q fragt nicht wie aber ich bin beim kehlen des großen abgerutscht und habe mir in die linke Hand geschnitten zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger. Ich habe geblutet wie ein Schwein. Ok Lappen umzu mein Schwager hat den Dorsch ausgenommen und dann sind wir rein.
Mein Schwager hat die Wunde verbunden und meine Frau hat mich zum Krankenhaus nach Svendborg gefahren, vorher haben wir noch einen Tip von Rainer gekriegt unbedingt Parkticket ziehen am Krankenhaus und viel Wartezeit mitnehmen.
Recht hatte er. Angekommen in der Ambulanz um 16:20 und um kurz nach 21:00 war ich dran. 
Die Wunde wurde desinfiziert, genäht und eine Tetanusspritze gab es auch. Auf meine Nachfrage was ich jetzt bezahlen müßte wurde mir erfreulicher Weise gesagt 
!!!Nichts!!! Die erste Behandlung in Dänemark ist kostenlos:m
Aufregender Dienstag.
Aber sowas kann mich ja nicht vom Angeln abhalten, Mittwoch Abend mit Enweghandschuh über der linken Hand und das erstemal mit meiner Frau raus. Den Abend fing Sie bei schlechter Drift ihre ersten 5 Dorsche#6
Am Donnerstag war unsere letzte Ausfahrt und wir fingen bei schlechter Drift in zwei Stunden mit zwei Mann 8 Dorsche.
Am Freitag Wind und Dauerregen.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder (Das Bild von dem großen ist leider mit einem alten Handy aufgenommen worden)
Geht gleich weiter


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (3. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So hier noch ein paar Daten

Wir sind immer bei der Slipanlage von Haus und Boot (Bukkemose) geradeaus oder leicht nach rechts rausgefahren und haben in Tiefen von ca 17 bis 25 Meter geangelt. Dann haben wir uns meistens bis zur grünen Boje treiben lassen und haben unsere Drift dann neu angesetzt. 
Zu 95% haben wir mit Gummifisch (rot schwarz oder Braun Glitter) geangelt, an  Jigköpfen zwischen 60 und 120 Gramm. Darüber einen Beifänger in rot schwarz oder dem roten Gummi Mak (der hat auch sehr gut gefangen). Andere Sachen haben wir nicht ausprobiert.
Es wurden auch kleinere gefangen die wir natürlich zurück gesetzt haben.
So gut wie diesen Urlaub habe ich noch nie gefangen.
Ich habe 23 Kilo Filet mit nach Hause genommen und mein Schwager ca 20 Kilo. Nicht das es gleich wieder Diskussionen gibt wir waren mit 5 Personen vor Ort.
Ein paar mal habe ich mich mit Michael getroffen und wir haben uns ein bisschen unterhalten. Netter Kerl und nette Familie.
Schade Michael das es mit dem ganz großen nicht geklappt hat aber der nächste Langelandurlaub kommt bestimmt.

Grüße an Alle und Petri Heil #h

Markus


----------



## Zanderman (4. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorschhunter 100 schrieb:


> So hier noch ein paar Daten
> 
> Wir sind immer bei der Slipanlage von Haus und Boot (Bukkemose) geradeaus oder leicht nach rechts rausgefahren und haben in Tiefen von ca 17 bis 25 Meter geangelt. Dann haben wir uns meistens bis zur grünen Boje treiben lassen und haben unsere Drift dann neu angesetzt.
> Zu 95% haben wir mit Gummifisch (rot schwarz oder Braun Glitter) geangelt, an  Jigköpfen zwischen 60 und 120 Gramm. Darüber einen Beifänger in rot schwarz oder dem roten Gummi Mak (der hat auch sehr gut gefangen). Andere Sachen haben wir nicht ausprobiert.
> ...



_*Petri Dorschhunter#h*_,
vielen Dank für die schönen Berichte und Photos und auch für die gelieferten Info´s. -
Aber mit dem vollschlanken Pfälzer brauchst Du kein großes Mitleid haben, der hat auch so wieder mit seiner Family prima abgeräumt:q:qund den "Dicken" holt er sich bestimmt auch noch, sein Sturmboot hat noch viel Platz für schöne Fische#h,ich denke in 3 Wochen fängt er an für April 2012 vorzuplanen|jump:
gruß aus dem Pott
michael


----------



## Multe (5. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Dorschhunter 100, sehr schöne Bilder und ein guter Bericht. #6Ich  finde es  klasse, wenn der Rest der Familie auch mit raus fährt, denn so  hat jeder sein Erlebnis. Reine " Männertouren" im Urlaub, und Frau und  Kind bohren im Ferienhaus mit dem Finger in der Nase rum , passt einfach  nicht. ;+
Gerade für Kinder ist es doch ein Erlebnis, mal einen der dicken Dorsche  an der Angel zu haben.#: Vielleicht kommt ja auch einmal ein Schweinswal  vorbei - das ist doch super.
So kann man u.U. die Familie davon überzeugen, einen zusätzlichen Tripp zu machen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (5. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Zanderman schrieb:


> _*Petri Dorschhunter#h*_,
> vielen Dank für die schönen Berichte und Photos und auch für die gelieferten Info´s. -
> Aber mit dem vollschlanken Pfälzer brauchst Du kein großes Mitleid haben, der hat auch so wieder mit seiner Family prima abgeräumt:q:qund den "Dicken" holt er sich bestimmt auch noch, sein Sturmboot hat noch viel Platz für schöne Fische#h,ich denke in 3 Wochen fängt er an für April 2012 vorzuplanen|jump:
> gruß aus dem Pott
> michael


 

In 3 Wochen ????? Die Planungen laufen jetzt schon |supergri

Es könnte aber durchaus sein, dass ich in der 2. Oktoberwochen nochmal auf meiner Lieblingsinsel einfliege. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (5. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, ob du im Oktober noch etwas fängst??;+
Wir machen doch jetzt alles platt  - da bleibt NICHTS mehr.
Hast du schon einmal überlegt, wer jetzt alles hoch fährt oder schon vor Ort ist|kopfkrat  - was soll denn da noch übrigbleiben?#c
Gruß Multe


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (5. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Männer so geht das net! 
Auch der andere Pälzer hat bereits wieder gebucht und wird am 16. Juni 2012 wieder auflaufen.
Also mit Leerfischen is nix, muß noch Besatz über bleiben

Beneide gerade alle die oben sind, da dieses Jahr die Fischerei wirklich herausragend war!!|rolleyes|rolleyes
Aber wir versuchen ab 18. Sept. nochmal unser Glück(mit meiner Tarranaga-Truppe) vor Als im kleien Belt. für eine Woche!
Gruß
Tom#6#6


----------



## Multe (5. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Dorsch-Tom, so um Weihnachten setzt doch Thomas jedes Jahr neue  Dorsche für das kommende Jahr  aus. 
Deshalb brauchst du dir für  Juni 2012 fast keine Gedanken machen. Fast - deshalb, weil wir ab 17.März schon wieder angreifen.:a
Gruß Multe


----------



## Feuer35 (5. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

na hoffe wenigstens du lässt für 4 Sachsen die einen Monat später die Insel ansteuern noch was drin Multe? wobei ich bringe 3 Neulinge mit die könnten ja auch erst mal die Stichlinge im Hafen ärgern.:m:m:m
Spaß bei Seite Urlaub gebucht vom 14.4.- 21.4. 2012

Grüße Feuer34


----------



## roofvisser (6. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Neues bericht!!! dropshotten auf Dorsch in Spodsbjerg

_*http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/ninja-klapwijk-mei-2011*_


----------



## Multe (6. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej roofvisser, ich habe mit den XXL Devil Sticks von D.A.M. sehr gute Erfolge gehabt. 
Auch der Hairy Mary von Quantum in der Farbe - Amber Jack war sehr erfolgreich. 
Die Dorsche beim Dropshotten sind halt in der Regel"etwas" größer.#6
Gruß Multe


----------



## Zanderman (6. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Dorsch-Tom, so um Weihnachten setzt doch Thomas jedes Jahr neue  Dorsche für das kommende Jahr  aus.
> Deshalb brauchst du dir für  Juni 2012 fast keine Gedanken machen. Fast - deshalb, weil wir ab 17.März schon wieder angreifen.:a
> Gruß Multe



_*Sorry Walter und Dorsch-Tom*__*|supergri*_,
aber da macht ihr grade einen Gedankenfehler#c:
Thomas hat doch die Besatz-Dorsche immer im _*"roten Turm"  *_sprich unterhalb Wasserlinie DW 54 gehältert.-
Sieht jetzt schwer nach einen Billigangebot an Dorschen aus dem tiefen Osten aus....wenn Thomas mit seiner Theorie recht behält...
noch exakt 2 Wochen......#:
gruß aus dem Pott
michael


----------



## Zanderman (6. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Männer so geht das net!
> Auch der andere Pälzer hat bereits wieder gebucht und wird am 16. Juni 2012 wieder auflaufen.
> Also mit Leerfischen is nix, muß noch Besatz über bleiben
> 
> ...



_*Hej Dorsch-Tom#h*_,
würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du mir nach Deinem Urlaub mal eine kurze Info schicken könntest, wie es denn vor Als war. Ich war vor einigen Jahren schon mal dort, allerdings sehr ungünstig im Februar mit viel Schnee und Eis und dementsprechend bescheidenen Erfolgen vom Boot aus (aber dafür haben wir im Put&Take mächtig aufgeräumt..).Insgesamt fand ich die Ecke sehr interessant und würde gerne mal wieder was dazu erfahren.Viel Erfolg und schönen Urlaub.
gruß aus dem Pott
michael


----------



## wojti (8. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

:cAuch unser Urlaub ist nun vorbei:c
hier mal ein kurzer Bericht der zwei Wochen

am Samstag 23.7. im Regen angekommen und ausgeladen
der Sonntag ging genauso bescheiden weiter so das am Abend die ersten Schornsteine qualmten ans Angeln nicht zu denken.
Erst der Montag versprach Besserung!
Morgens aufgestanden eine große Runde mit Hund spazieren und dann die erste Ausfahrt, gefangen wurden 9 schöne Dorsche am Nachmittag 
noch mal eine Ausfahrt brachte noch das Abendessen von 2 Stück. Am Dienstag nur eine Ausfahrt bei der 26 Stück von 60-65cm entnommen wurden.:qMittwoch die erste Ausfahrt brachte 22 Dorsche die zweite am Nachmittag 9 Stück.
Donnerstag 6 Uhr mit Hund die übliche Runde, nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück rausgefahren 14 gute Dorsche entnommen zu erwähnen ist das bei meinem Sohn bei einem Drill die 0,16 geflochteneSchnur gerissen ist :c danach frischte der Wind auf und da Kinder mit an Bord waren sicherheitshalber wieder reingefahren |uhoh:
Freitag und Samstag Angelfreie Zeit :c
Die Mengen die hier angegeben sind wurden von mir zwei 
Kinern und meiner Frau gefangen.


zweite Woche folgt


----------



## Jonas1004 (8. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hallo wojti
respekt das war wohl ein schöner Urlaub 
habt ihr den ganzen URlaub Fisch gegessen ?  bei der MEnge muss ja 

Petri JONAs


----------



## wojti (9. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Teil2
Sonntag wieder um 8:30 rausgefahren gefangen haben wir 23 Stück super Klasse !!!!
2 Ausfahrt folgte um 17 Uhr unser Erfolg 3 schuppige Freunde .
Montag morgens beim Slippen konnte man in ca.300m Entfernung einen Schweinswal beobachten.#t
Auch an diesem Tag war es einfach genial.:vik:
Dienstag verschwand erst gegen mittags der Nebel und mit ihm auch die rote Boje (DW54)|kopfkrat
Bis Donnerstag Nachmittag ging dann aus wettertechnischen Gründen erst mal nicht viel, nachmittags hammer Drift aber dennoch 3 schöne Fische. Freitag dann die Abschlußausfahrt brachte nochmals 3 Superfische 2 davon um 70cm.
Insgesamt ein ganz toller Urlaub mit sehr viel Fisch auch ein paar Besonderheiten wie
einen Hornhecht und eine gerissene Platte auf Pilker und einen unbekannten Fisch gab es dieses Jahr#6
Auffällig dieses Jahr war das wir nicht einen Wittling landen konnten.
Fisch ist auf jeden Fall genug im Belt 
Schöne Grüße an die Bordis Meister 67 , Michael Horn und das Team von Haus und Boot mit 
dem wir rundum zufrieden waren.
@Jonas1004 im Urlaub gab es insgesamt zwei mal fangfrischen Fisch der vom Wasser bis in
die Pfanne gerade mal 1 Stunde an der frischen Seeluft war. Ansonsten sind wir bemüht hier in Deutschland einmal die Woche Fisch zu essen und dabei an die schöne Zeit auf Langeland zu denken.
Bis zum nächsten Mal.....


----------



## kokanee (9. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Wojti,

toller Bericht und schöne Fänge. Vieleicht kannst Du ein paar Tips freigeben z.B. wie Tief Ihr gefischt habt oder ob mit Gummifisch oder Pilker. Grund meiner Nachfrage: Bin ab 19.08. auf LL #6 und bin schon die Stunden am zählen.

Grüße aus der Pfalz (noch einer)

kokanee


----------



## wojti (10. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo kokanee #h

wir haben meistens zwischen 19m-23m geangelt zu den Farben kann ich nur sagen das wir meistens mit rot/schwarzen Pilkern bzw.Motoroil farbenden Gummifischen
gefischt haben als Beifänger pinke pink/schwarze Twister 
Kleiner Tip in sicherer Entfernung zu den Stellnetzen der einheimischen Fischer driften lassen die wissen im allgemeinen am Besten wo der Fisch steht
noch unten ein Bild von den uns unserem ausergewöhlichen
Fang|kopfkrat
gruß wojti |wavey:


----------



## Michael Horn (10. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Wojti, 

schöner Bericht. 

Grüße an Deine Familie.

Ich habe schon wieder Heimweh und bin gerade mal 2 Wochen daheim.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael Horn (10. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Boardies, 

wie ich feststelle, treten immer mehr Pfälzer dem Beitrag bei. #6#6#6

Kokanee kenne ich bereits persönlich und den Dorschtom hoffentlich auch bald.

Also Vorsicht, keine Pfälzerfeindliche Sprüche mehr 

Zum Wohl die Pfalz

Michael #h#h#h


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ wojti
Da habt Ihr wohl einen Seeskorpion gefangen |wavey:, kommt auch in der Ostsee vor. Normal ca. 10-15 cm lang, kapitale Exemplare haben auch mal 25 cm.
gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Zanderman (10. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



wojti schrieb:


> Hallo kokanee #h
> 
> wir haben meistens zwischen 19m-23m geangelt zu den Farben kann ich nur sagen das wir meistens mit rot/schwarzen Pilkern bzw.Motoroil farbenden Gummifischen
> gefischt haben als Beifänger pinke pink/schwarze Twister
> ...


_*
Moin Wojti #h,*_
jau das ist ein Seeskorpion, wie schon Mefo-Schreck postete, aber vielen Dank noch für die guten Info´s und den schönen Bericht.

_*Moin Namensvettter#h*_,
wer in diesem Board lästert denn hier jemals über "vollschlanke Pfälzer"???
Was Du als Reibungshitze empfindest, ist doch in Wirklichkeit Nestwärme...|supergri|supergri|supergri

Noch 10 Tage und wir dürfen den LLBelt leerfischen, äätsch|muahah: und Du musst zu Hause von unserer Insel träumen....
gruß aus dem Pott
michael


----------



## kokanee (10. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



wojti schrieb:


> Hallo kokanee #h
> 
> wir haben meistens zwischen 19m-23m geangelt zu den Farben kann ich nur sagen das wir meistens mit rot/schwarzen Pilkern bzw.Motoroil farbenden Gummifischen
> gefischt haben als Beifänger pinke pink/schwarze Twister
> ...


 

Hallo Wojti,

Danke für die Info #6, werde Deine Tips annehmen und testen. Berichte werden folgen.

Gruß kokanee


----------



## shorty 38 (11. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL-Freunde,

ich war letzte Woche von Kiel aus Privat fischen vor LL. 

Auf dieser 2 Tagestour hatte jeder mindestens 25 gute Dorsche. Bei ruhigem Wetter hätten wir wahrscheinlich noch mehr gefangen. Rot - Schwarz lief gut!

Gruß in die Pfalz und an Zandermann
Shorty|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## matthias_other1 (11. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL gemeinde ,

ich bin in September vorort und wollte mal fragen , ob es auf der Insel auch Pilze gibt , sprich gibt es Nadelwälder  ?


----------



## Zander_Ulli (11. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo #h

wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß wo eigentlich das rote
Lotsenboot abgeblieben ist. Als wir im Juni auf der Insel waren
haben wir's gar nicht mehr gesehen. Wird doch nicht auch
verschwunden sein |kopfkrat ?
Erst das Lotsenboot, dann die rote Boje DW54, ist ja fast
schon wie im Bermuda Dreieck... |supergri

Gruß Ulli

PS: @all: Super Berichte #6 weiter so !!!


----------



## Zanderman (11. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



matthias_other1 schrieb:


> Hallo LL gemeinde ,
> 
> ich bin in September vorort und wollte mal fragen , ob es auf der Insel auch Pilze gibt , sprich gibt es Nadelwälder  ?



_*Moin matthias_other1#h*_,
bin zwar nicht deeer Pilzkenner, aber wir suchen unsere Steinpilze/ Braunkappen /Maronen/ Birkenpilze usw grundsätzlich im Mischwald  und nicht im Nadelwald.Der Norden von LL ist waldreicher als der Süden, aber ich kann mich eigentlich nur an starken Laubwald (viel Buche und Eiche) erinnern, aber Du findest auch um Gulstav herum (im Süden) schöne große, alte Wälder.Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung, ob man so ohne weiteres die Pilze, sofern vorhanden, sammeln darf. |kopfkratAndere Länder, andere Sitten, in Holland ist z.Bsp das Pilzesammeln verboten.Also besser vorher schlaumachen...
Aber *meine* dänischen Pilze wachsen eh im Wasser und heissen Dorsch und Platte#h
Gruß aus dem Pott
michael


----------



## Zanderman (11. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

_*Hej shorty 38#h,
*_Gruß zurück an das Herzog Widukind Land.-
Ich hatte Dir vor einiger Zeit mal eine PN geschickt, aber keine Antwort von Dir bekommen, das fand ich ungewöhnlich.Kannst Du mal schauen und mir eine kurze PN schicken_*? *_Oder direkt an mratsch@arcor.de

aus dem Pott#h
michael
P.S. Radarreflektor ist an Bord...


----------



## Solem (12. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So, langsam werde ich echt unruhig hier im Büro. Kann es nicht schon eine Woche später sein? 

Wie sieht es momentan aus auf Langeland? Laut Wetterbericht scheint es momentan sehr regnerisch zu sein. 

Ich brauche Infos und viele schöne Bilder von Fischen sonst gehen mir in der letzten Woche vor dem Urlaub noch die Nerven durch #h

Aber bitte nur Fotos mit kleinen Dorschen, die großen holen wir uns nächste Woche schon 

Man sieht sich auf Langeland.

VG
Tim


----------



## Multe (12. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Tim, du willst doch gar nicht wissen was im Moment vor LL gefangen wird wenn man mal raus kann.
Du würdest doch schon jetzt nicht mehr schlafen. |kopfkratIch behalte es auch für  mich und werde dir erst bei Ankuft die Fangmeldungen preisgeben.:c
Nur soviel - Fänge und Dorschgröße sind unglaublich.;+
Gruß Walter


----------



## Zanderman (12. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Tim, du willst doch gar nicht wissen was im Moment vor LL gefangen wird wenn man mal raus kann.
> Du würdest doch schon jetzt nicht mehr schlafen. |kopfkratIch behalte es auch für  mich und werde dir erst bei Ankuft die Fangmeldungen preisgeben.:c
> Nur soviel - Fänge und Dorschgröße sind unglaublich.;+
> Gruß Walter



_*Hej Walter#h*_,
nicht das Du noch der Touristikdirektor von Langeland wirst.Wir sind doch jetzt schon gespannt wie die Flitzebogen. Solem bekommt schon jetzt jeden morgen 3 Beruhigungstabletten statt Frühstück:m:m.Ab der nächsten Woche, weil der Countdown läuft, bekommt er morgens immer noch einen Dreistöckigen zusätzlich serviert.
Aber Spass bei Seite: Es ist doch schön, wenn das momentane Schietwetter zumindest durch gute Fangergebnisse etwas wettgemacht wird.
Am Sonntag wird die _*"Kampfmakrele" *_gesattelt, 160 l Treibstoff sind schon gebunkert, Jens Pedersen hat uns schon einen Liegeplatz reserviert, also Dorsche geht schon mal in Startposition.#6
Gruß aus dem Pott
michael


----------



## Raubfischer98 (13. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Gehe in der nächsten stunde bei snode mit buttlöffel auf platte.
Bin gespannt was sich sehen lässt


----------



## großdorsch 1 (14. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Kameraden,bin neu hier und komme aus BW,bin begeisterter Karpfenangler und Feederfischer.  Fahre am Samstag für eine Woche das erste mal seit 2006 wieder mal zum Meeresangeln nach LL.  Wollte mal fragen wie den das Wetter und die aktuellen Fänge so sind und ob es schwer ist,vor Ort wattwürmer zu plümpern?
LG Großdorsch 1#h


----------



## Multe (14. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej großdorsch1, erts einmal willkommen hier im Board. 
 Von dem Wetter wollen wir erst gar nicht reden, denn diese Woche war hier - Land unter- aber es soll ( muss ) ja besser werden 
Die Fänge sind, wenn es Wind und Regen erlauben, seeeeehr gut . Es werden vor Spodsbjerg jede Menge Dorsche über 10kg gefangen und die Stückzahl ist auch o.k.
Beim Wattwurmsuchen musst du halt neben dem Badestrand probieren dann klappt das auch oder du gehst zu Thomas in den Laden. Plattfisch läuft auch sehr gut.
Wo bist du auf der Insel?
Gruß Multe


----------



## großdorsch 1 (15. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke Multe,wir fahren nach Bagenkop. Hoffe daß das Wetter nicht so nass ist,hab mein Kind dabei und die muß jeden Tag mit raus!  Das mit den Fängen hört sich ja echt geil an,kann es kaum erwarten bis wir am Samstag auf LL sind!!!!


----------



## Solem (15. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So wie es momentan aussieht, haben wir mehr Glück als Verstand mit dem Wetter. 

Wenn man dem Wetterdienst ein bisschen trauen kann, hört es genau am Samstag auf zu regnen und der Wind lässt auch nochmal nach. 

Allerdings Glaube ich das erst wenn ich es selber sehe  Das Wetter an der See ändert sich einfach zu schnell... 

Die 10 KG Dorsche sind übrigens der Kampfmakrele vorbehalten |supergri

Nein Scherz, wünsche allen eine Gute Anfahrt am Samstag vllt. sieht man sich ja #6

Viele Grüße 
Tim


----------



## murgtäler (15. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo alle LL Freunde,
nach 2 Jahren Abwesenheit, haben wir uns wieder entschlossen 2012 nach LL zu fahren waren immer in Bagenkop und wollen nächstes Jahr nach Lohals hoch haben
bei Baeltferie gebucht jetzt meine Frage geht überhaupt noch jemand in den Norden und was ist Dorschmäßig dort los?
hat jemand bei Baeltferie seinen Angelurlaub verbracht und kann berichten wäre super.
Auf eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen
murgtäler


----------



## Feuer35 (15. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



murgtäler schrieb:


> Hallo alle LL Freunde,
> nach 2 Jahren Abwesenheit, haben wir uns wieder entschlossen 2012 nach LL zu fahren waren immer in Bagenkop und wollen nächstes Jahr nach Lohals hoch haben
> bei Baeltferie gebucht jetzt meine Frage geht überhaupt noch jemand in den Norden und was ist Dorschmäßig dort los?
> hat jemand bei Baeltferie seinen Angelurlaub verbracht und kann berichten wäre super.
> ...


schau mal auf der Hompage von Alex Bootsverleih nach. Er sitzt im Norden am Ausweichhafen wenn in Spodsbjerg die Pfälzer schlange stehen an der Slippanlage.:q:q:q

Grüße Feuer34


----------



## Multe (15. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Feuer34, lieber an der Slippe Schlage stehen und dann dicke Dorsche fangen:vik: als in Lohals versauern.#c
Schau dir mal bei Alex an wieviel da oben buchen. Muss schon einen Grund haben.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Feuer35 (15. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Feuer34, lieber an der Slippe Schlage stehen und dann dicke Dorsche fangen:vik: als in Lohals versauern.#c
> Gruß Multe


na ich meine viel kommt ja von da oben nicht hier im forum aber ganz so schlimm kanns ja nicht sein laut der Hompage von Alex.

Grüße Feuer34


----------



## Zanderman (16. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Feuer34, lieber an der Slippe Schlage stehen und dann dicke Dorsche fangen:vik: als in Lohals versauern.#c
> Schau dir mal bei Alex an wieviel da oben buchen. Muss schon einen Grund haben.
> Gruß Multe



_*Moin Walter und alle Anderen#h*_,
trotzdem ist es ja erfreulich, das im Norden inzwischen überhaupt wieder Dorsch in vernünftigen Größen gefangen werden kann.Nur sind die Wege ja immer noch viel zu weit, schon vor 35 Jahren mussten wir immer bis NÖ von Hov fahren um dort an der Schiffahrtsrinne zu fangen, allerdings mit Ergebnissen die sich hinter den heutigen von Spodsbjerg nicht verstecken mussten.Die noch weitere Alternative war bis zur Brücke zu eiern, das war allerdings damals mit unserem kleinen Jollenmotor eine gefährliche Kiste und wenn die "Alten" das per Fernglas mitbekamen war "handfester" Stress vorprogrammiert.-
Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit kommt der Spodsbjerger Sommerdorsch aber doch wohl an der Ecke Hov vorbei, vermutlich über die DW 19, also denke ich schon, das an der Aussage der Nordlichter was dran ist und dies nicht nur Werbung in eigener Sache ist.-
Nix desto trotz überwiegen auch für uns die Spodsbjerger Vorteile so eindeutig, das wir schon seit Jahren nicht mehr Bagenkop oder Hov als Ausgangspunkt nehmen.
Allen dort noch "Dicke Fische" aber lasst was über, die _*"Kampfmakrele"*_ rollt so langsam schon mal los um Samstag mittag pünktlich auf die Dorsche losgelassen zu werden.:q:q:q
_*@Multe#h, *_
Walter, kümmer Dich doch bitte,bitte noch ein klein wenig um das Wetter, nich dat die _*"Kampfmakrele"*_ nass wird...

Gruß aus dem Pott
michael


----------



## Multe (16. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, habe doch den Schalter schon umgelegt. Nächste Woche bekommen wir richtig gutes Angelwetter und einen Sonnenbrand.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Multe (16. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Da ja hier, trotz der sehr guten Fänge vor Spodsbjerg, niemand mehr seine Fänge postet,#c muss ich halt einmal etwas nachhelfen.|bla:
Heute wurden sehr viele große Dorsche über 10kg. gefangen.#6 Einige wurden  auch nicht gewogen. So brachte es ein Dorsch auf eine Länge von  beachtlichen 105cm.:q:q:q und diesen Dorsch fing eine Anfängerin die noch nie vorher geangelt hat und das schöne an der Geschichte - am Beifänger hing noch einer von 85cm. Das nenne ich Anfängerglück. Dafür ein richtig dickes Petri Heil.
Michael, Tim und der Rest der am Samstag hochfährt, könnt ihr jetzt noch ruhig schlafen???|gr:
Was mögen dann wohl die Schweizer Großdorschspezialisten erst fangen????
Gruß Multe


----------



## murgtäler (16. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe, Feuer34 u. Zanderman,
habe bei Alex Bootsverleih geschaut und festgestellt auch
im Norden von LL werden Dorsche gefangen.
Warum haben wir uns für Lohals entschieden ganz einfach unsere Gufis kennen jeden Stein vor Badenkop und wollen einfach mal was anderes sehen wir haben mal 2 Jahre ausgesetzt und sind in den hohen Norden geflogen wie
Feuer34 schon erwähnte alles fährt nach Spotsberg weil es da schon fast so was wie Fisch Garantie gibt.Natürlich fahren 
auch wir nicht 11 Stunden nach LL um als Schneider nach Hause zu gehen und wenn es im Norden Dorsch gibt werden wir sie finden wir haben bei Baeltferie das Boot Ornvik 640 bestellt ich denke mit dem kommen wir schon zum Fisch. Es wäre trotzdem schön wenn jemand im Norden von LL war zu berichten oder wie Feuer34 den Tip auf die Adresse von Alex Bootsvermietung.Alle die noch hochfahren wünschen wir super Wetter und scharfe Filetiermesser.
Gruß murgtäler #6


----------



## Ostseeteufel (16. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Michael, habe doch den Schalter schon umgelegt. Nächste Woche bekommen wir richtig gutes Angelwetter und einen Sonnenbrand.
> Gruß Walter


Hallo Multe, ich hoffe das der Schalter auch bis zum 09.09.11 auf schönem Wetter steht!
Ich komme erst am 03.09 habe aber das Sonnenöl schon eingepackt. (ist aber auch Wasserfest) Den Bericht aus K&K habe ich noch nicht gelesen ist aber bestellt!
Ich wünsche eine gute anreise und 3 Wochen bestes Fischwetter.
viel Petri Heil und lass uns noch 4-5 Dorsche im Wasser!
Gruß Ostseeteufel


----------



## inrisse (16. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo was wird denn zur Zeit vor Bukemose gefangen,
will samstag auch anreisen bei Haus Und Boot.

  Gruß Ingolf


----------



## merlo (16. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Da ja hier, trotz der sehr guten Fänge vor Spodsbjerg, niemand mehr seine Fänge postet,#c muss ich halt einmal etwas nachhelfen.|bla:
> Heute wurden sehr viele große Dorsche über 10kg. gefangen.#6 Einige wurden auch nicht gewogen. So brachte es ein Dorsch auf eine Länge von beachtlichen 105cm.:q:q:q und diesen Dorsch fing eine Anfängerin die noch nie vorher geangelt hat und das schöne an der Geschichte - am Beifänger hing noch einer von 85cm. Das nenne ich Anfängerglück. Dafür ein richtig dickes Petri Heil.
> Michael, Tim und der Rest der am Samstag hochfährt, könnt ihr jetzt noch ruhig schlafen???|gr:
> Was mögen dann wohl die Schweizer Großdorschspezialisten erst fangen????
> Gruß Multe


 
Hallo Walter, die Anfängerin war natürlich mit uns auf dem Boot. Auf dem uns freundlicherweise von Nikolaj zu Testzwecken zur Verfügung gestellten Limbo Boot, hatten wir mit der besagten Anfängerin einen Riesengaudi. Sogar die ABU HELLBENDER, (übringends eine SUPER INLINE RUTE) bog sich vor "LACHEN" . Wir hoffen, du bist bald reisefertig#h. Wir sehen uns ja bald. Gruss Merlo und die übrigen Schweizer "Grossdorschspezialisten".


----------



## Zanderman (16. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Da ja hier, trotz der sehr guten Fänge vor Spodsbjerg, niemand mehr seine Fänge postet,#c muss ich halt einmal etwas nachhelfen.|bla:
> Heute wurden sehr viele große Dorsche über 10kg. gefangen.#6 Einige wurden  auch nicht gewogen. So brachte es ein Dorsch auf eine Länge von  beachtlichen 105cm.:q:q:q und diesen Dorsch fing eine Anfängerin die noch nie vorher geangelt hat und das schöne an der Geschichte - am Beifänger hing noch einer von 85cm. Das nenne ich Anfängerglück. Dafür ein richtig dickes Petri Heil.
> Michael, Tim und der Rest der am Samstag hochfährt, könnt ihr jetzt noch ruhig schlafen???|gr:
> Was mögen dann wohl die Schweizer Großdorschspezialisten erst fangen????
> Gruß Multe



_*Hej Walter#h*_,
ja so langsam wird es schwierig die Ruhe zu bewahren, bei diesen Fangergebnissen, jeden Tag wird wieder ein wenig gebastelt, gepackt, eingekauft , wie immer halt.Morgen werde ich dann schon mal die _*"Kampfmakrele"*_ eincremen, damit sie keinen Sonnenbrand bekommt...Aber die Wetterprognosen sind ja schon mal super, der Rest ergibt sich...
Gruß (noch) aus dem Pott..
michael


----------



## Zanderman (16. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



murgtäler schrieb:


> Hallo Multe, Feuer34 u. Zanderman,
> habe bei Alex Bootsverleih geschaut und festgestellt auch
> im Norden von LL werden Dorsche gefangen.
> Warum haben wir uns für Lohals entschieden ganz einfach unsere Gufis kennen jeden Stein vor Badenkop und wollen einfach mal was anderes sehen wir haben mal 2 Jahre ausgesetzt und sind in den hohen Norden geflogen wie
> ...



_*Hej Murgtäler#h*_,
ich gebe Dir völlig recht, das man auch mal wieder was Neues probieren soll (ich gehe ja auch nicht jedes Mal zu meinem Lieblingsitaliener, sondern versuche auch mal den Chinaman). So halten wir es halt auch auf LL, wir hören auf die Leute mit denen wir seit Jahren über unsere Fangergebnisse diskutieren, besuchen unsere Hotspots der Vorjahre, sind aber jederzeit offen neue Stellen anzufahren. Daher sind wir mal im Norden, mal im Süden mal im Flachen und dann wieder im Tiefen.Und dafür ist nunmal die Mitte der Insel sicherlich nicht die schlechteste Ausgangsposition, in ca 45 Minuten sind wir mit der _*"Kampfmakrele"*_ fast überall angekommen.Mit aktuellen Tips im Norden kann ich Dir leider nicht dienen, aber wir sind früher immer von Hov aus nach NO rausgefahren bis wir an die Schiffahrtsrinne (ca 32 m Tiefe ) gestossen sind, früher stand dort glaube ich die die DW39.
Gruß aus dem Pott
michael


----------



## Raubfischer98 (16. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



merlo schrieb:


> Hallo Walter, die Anfängerin war natürlich mit uns auf dem Boot. Auf dem uns freundlicherweise von Nikolaj zu Testzwecken zur Verfügung gestellten Limbo Boot, hatten wir mit der besagten Anfängerin einen Riesengaudi. Sogar die ABU HELLBENDER, (übringends eine SUPER INLINE RUTE) bog sich vor "LACHEN" . Wir hoffen, du bist bald reisefertig#h. Wir sehen uns ja bald. Gruss Merlo und die übrigen Schweizer "Grossdorschspezialisten".




Wo wart Ihr denn da??? |kopfkrat (Gegend/Tiefe)
Irgendeinen Tipp für mich und meinen Bruder/Vater? 
DANKE


----------



## Multe (17. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Raubfischer 98, melde dich bei mir wenn ihr oben seit und dann werde ich dir die Stelle zeigen und mit welcher Technik das funktioniert.;+
Gefangen wird ca. 2km südlich DW52 ab einer Tiefen von 25m.
Nikolaj wird dir sagen wo ich zu finden bin. Habe ein Limbo - Boot Nr.34
_Hej merlo, das habe ich mir fast schon gedacht - denn wer soll denn sonst die großen Dorsche fangen. Wir sehen uns dann am Samstag und fangt vorher mal zur Abwechslung einen +20kg Dorsch._
Gruß Multe


----------



## Solem (17. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Walter, 

ich weiß nicht ob mich deine Nachrichten beruhigen sollen. D.H. froh zu sein das richtig gut Dorsch gefangen wird. Oder eher noch zittriger hier im Büro zu werden und endlich los zu wollen. 

Diese Gedanken werde ich mir mal am Samstag morgen machen. 

Heute geht es nochmal in den Angelladen, Angeln sind schon fertig und Rollen neu gefettet. Es steht also einem wunderschönen Urlaub nichts im Weg. 

Eine gute und vorallem Staufreie Anfahrt wünsche ich allen die noch hochfahren. 

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Raubfischer98 (17. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Raubfischer 98, melde dich bei mir wenn ihr oben seit und dann werde ich dir die Stelle zeigen und mit welcher Technik das funktioniert.;+
> Gefangen wird ca. 2km südlich DW52 ab einer Tiefen von 25m.
> Nikolaj wird dir sagen wo ich zu finden bin. Habe ein Limbo - Boot Nr.34
> _Hej merlo, das habe ich mir fast schon gedacht - denn wer soll denn sonst die großen Dorsche fangen. Wir sehen uns dann am Samstag und fangt vorher mal zur Abwechslung einen +20kg Dorsch._
> Gruß Multe


 
Super! Danke für den Tipp! Sind mit dem buster l hier.
Fahren heute noch zwischen 4 uhr und 5 uhr raus.
Gucken mal was sich sehen lässt#:


----------



## Michael Horn (17. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Da oben scheint ja ab nächster Woche einiges los zu sein. Ich bin richtig neidisch.

Wünsche Euch allen eine gute Anreise, wenig Wind und viele "Dickdorsche"

Lasst noch ein paar drinnen.

Gruß an alle

Michael


----------



## Multe (17. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, sattel die Hühner und komm mit deinem Onkel hoch.
Die dicken DORSCHE warten schon auf dich.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (17. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Da bekommst Du ja im Hafen keinen  Parkplatz mehr da oben.

Michael; bin aber auch neidisch|rolleyes
Trotzdem allen viel Spaß und schöne Zeit!

Werde hier unten eine Bütte nehmen , mit Wasser füllen und Voodoo mäßig ein bißchen Seegang machen, daß die wenigstens nicht jeden Tag raus können|supergri|supergri|supergri
Muß den Bestand etwas schützen!|rolleyes

Aber darf ja in 4 Wochen auch nochmal in kleinen Belt#h
Gruß
Tom


----------



## inrisse (17. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo angeln sie denn alle in Sposberg ist vor Bukemose nichts mehr zu fangen.

  Gru Ingolf


----------



## Dorschhunter 100 (18. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



inrisse schrieb:


> Hallo angeln sie denn alle in Sposberg ist vor Bukemose nichts mehr zu fangen.
> 
> Gru Ingolf



Hallo inrisse

Schau mal Beitrag 905,906,907.
Wir haben sehr gut gefangen und alle Anderen die vor Ort waren auch.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Michael Horn (18. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Michael, sattel die Hühner und komm mit deinem Onkel hoch.
> Die dicken DORSCHE warten schon auf dich.
> Gruß Walter


 
Hi Walter, 

ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am Überlegen, ob ich für ein paar Tage hochkommen soll. Mal schauen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Zanderman (18. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hi Walter,
> 
> ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am Überlegen, ob ich für ein paar Tage hochkommen soll. Mal schauen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.
> 
> Gruß Michael




_*Moin Namensvetter#h*_, 
das wäre doch der Brüller wenn Du auch noch auflaufen würdest, also gib Gas und schnall die Hundehütte auf das Sturmboot.-Du bekommst auch meine Portion Goulaschtopf.#g
Um das Wetter kümmert sich doch Walter, hat er versprochen.#6
Dann können wir ja Deinen Ostervorschlag schon mal vorziehen.#:

Gruß aus dem Pott
michael


----------



## Raubfischer98 (18. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Haben heute abend ganz gut für 1,5 Stunden gefangen. Die besten Dorsche waren 71 und ein bisschen darunter haben insgesamt 17 Stück gefangen. Bin zufrieden.


----------



## HD4ever (18. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

kann man wohl auch sein für 1,5 Std angeln ....#h


----------



## Raubfischer98 (19. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

OK, wir haben ja nur 6 Dorsche mitgenommen


----------



## XxBenexX (19. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusamme,


ich hätte da mal eine frage an die Leute die ein "Dauerabo" auf Langland haben |supergri

Ich war nun seid gut Anfang der 90er mittlerweile um die 20mal auf Langeland zum fischen, das letzte mal vor gut 3 Jahren 

Die ersten Jahre kann ich nur sagen Fisch, Fisch und nochmal Fisch jedoch ab gut 2005 etwa hat es stark nachgelassen #c 

Wie schaut es denn jetzt aus sind die Fangergebnisse die letzten Jahre besser geworden ? 

Gruß Bene 

P.S. spätestens nächstes Jahr werde ich wieder LL unsicher machen :m


----------



## Nimus (19. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich bin verzweifelt und hoffe auf eure Hilfe.
Was man hier so liest, seid ihr alle Langeland Fans und erfahren was die Gegend angeht.

Ich möchte in der ersten Novemberwoche mit meinem Bruder einen Kurztrip nach Langeland machen, 3 Tage nächtigen, und stehe vor dem Rätsel: Wie und wo?

Ich habe erst überlegt ein Wohnmobil zu mieten, jedoch beträgt die Mindestmietdauer bei den Dingern 7 Tage...

Dann habe ich mich durch geschätzt 25 Internetseiten mit Angeboten für Hütten, Häuschen, Zimmer etc geschlagen, und festgestellt, dass ich nix finde, und das eigentlich zum Großteil daran liegt, dass ich mich dort nicht auskenne.
Bisher war ich immer nur in Norwegen, aber dafür reicht die Zeit dieses Jahr nicht.

Nun meine Frage: Kann mir hier irgendjemand einen Rat geben, wo man vom 31.10.2011 bis 03.11.2011 zu zweit unterkommen kann? Es sollte in der Nähe eines Bootsverleihs sein, da wir für 2 Tage auch ein Boot mieten wollen, um rauszufahren zum Angeln.

Ich freue mich auf viele tolle Vorschläge und bedanke mich allein schon fürs Lesen 

Viele Grüße aus dem "Pott"

Jens

PS: Ja ich habe die SuFu benutzt, hab aber nix gefunden


----------



## XxBenexX (19. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Nimus schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> ich bin verzweifelt und hoffe auf eure Hilfe.
> Was man hier so liest, seid ihr alle Langeland Fans und erfahren was die Gegend angeht.
> ...



Hallo,


da es auf Langeland viele Anbieter gibt die Ferienhäuser und Boote vermieten will ich hier mal ohne einen speziellen zu nennen einfach mal den Tip in den Raum werfen: 

Such dir einen Anbieter der beides vermietet und ruf dort an 

Da der Zeitraum nicht in die Hauptzeit fällt kann es möglich sein das Häuser frei sind die ggf. auch für einen Kurztrip zu einem moderaten Preis vermietet werden. 


Gruß Bene


----------



## kokanee (19. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute,

endlich es ist soweit, die nächsten Pfälzer :vik::vik:fallen in Bukkemose ein, Auto und Boot ist gepackt um 24°° Uhr gehts los#h.

Michael Horn ich hofe ich kann Dich da oben würdig vertreten#6. 
Wenn die möglichkeit besteht werde ich zwischendurch Berichten.

Grüße aus der Pfalz

kokanee


----------



## Zanderman (19. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



kokanee schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> endlich es ist soweit, die nächsten Pfälzer :vik::vik:fallen in Bukkemose ein, Auto und Boot ist gepackt um 24°° Uhr gehts los#h.
> 
> ...




_*Na denn, allen LL-Freaks*_,
die morgen reisen müssen eine gute Hin- oder Rückfahrt.
_*#h*_
die Kampfmakrele ist gepackt bis 2 Handbreit unter Freibord, der neue Transit mit längerem Radstand ist trotzdem bis zum Platzen voll mit Gerödel, wir haben schon überlegt ihn zusätzlich zu tapen....:q:q:q
_*@kokanee*_#hnich dat dich son´n vollschlanker Pfälzer mit Sturmboot am Haken und Dackelgarage drauf noch überholt, nur weil er watt von "dicken Dorschen" gelesen hat, bei dem weisse nie....
Unser Bericht kommt nach den 2 Wochen, hoffentlich mit dem einen oder anderen schönen Pic von schönen Fischen  bei halbwegs gutem Wetter.
Gruß aus dem Pott
michael


----------



## inrisse (19. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Für uns geht es um 5:00 los in Richtung Bukemose,wir sehen uns 
ich fahre einen Zafira mit HX als Kennzeichen

  Gruß Ingolf


----------



## ado (21. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Steckt ihr alle noch im Stau richtung Dänemark, oder seit ihr alle noch beim Filetieren... ??? Wir warten hier ganz gespannt auf Berichte, News und Fotos und seit Tagen Funkstille.

Und ich muss noch bis zur letzten September Woche warten bis ich auch loslegen darf. Ich hoffe doch ihr lasst mir als "Frischling", bei meinem letzten mal Langeland war ich eher noch Kind und da wars nur n Badeurlaub, noch paar übrig.

Schöne Grüße, dickes Petri und wenig Wind!!!

Ado


----------



## ado (22. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

dat is aber anständig  petri den Fängern


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (22. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Also wer das Glück hat bei dem geilen Wetter auf Langeland zu sein, dem kann man nur beglückwünschen!!!

Dafür erwarten wir auch laaaaange Berichte und tolle Pics...!!!#h

Weiterhin dickes Petri an alle auf der Insel!!

Gruß aus Kiel


----------



## TeichgrafOB (22. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Thomas..
Was machen denn die fremden Männer da auf dem Bild mit meinen Dorschen?
|bigeyes:m
Ich bin vom 10.09. bis zum 24.09. am Start, freu mich schon.
Grüße:vik:
Felix


----------



## Heiko112 (23. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Brummpa schrieb:


> ups |supergri
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 169104
> 
> ...


 

Fettes Petri.

"ups" trifft es eigentlich auf den Punkt.#6


----------



## Multe (23. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Gruß an die Daheimgebliebenen.
Wir hatten heute 60 Dorsch + 1 Leng mit 3Mann und einem Neuling.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Greenhorn (24. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Zusammen, 
 (. ´pj   ?)(m,.-SDFG HJK
darunter ein paar Neulinge) für nur 5 Tagdfdfg
Öe an. Angesichts der Wetterprognose machen wir uns doch ein paar Sorgen.
Nun bin ich nicht so ein Forellenteich-Fan. ^


----------



## Matze 74 (24. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend zusammen |wavey:,

zu allererst einmal ein dickes fettes "Petri Heil" an alle die bisher ihren dicken Leoparden aus dem kühlen Nass gezogen haben,und noch ziehen werden #6,glückwunsch.
Bei mir ist es Gott sei Dank nun auch nicht mehr so lange hin,am 24.09. geht es für eine Woch auf unsere Trauminsel:vik:.Ich hoffe nur das ihr mir und meinen Freunden noch genug Dicke Burschen drin laßt .
Ich wollte euch mal fragen was für Köder denn auf jedenfall in unseren Kisten sein sollte(Farben u. Größen)?Und ab welchem Gewicht sollte ich denn die Jighaken/Pilker einpacken?
Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.

LG Matze#h


----------



## Michael Horn (25. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi zusammen, 

ich glaub ich ich lösche meinen Account hier im Board. Wenn man die Bilder von Thomas sieht, dann kommen einem ja fast die Tränen. :c:c:c
1000 km von meiner Lieblingsinsel :l:l:l entfernt, wie soll ich das aushalten. #q#q#q

Nee.... mal Spaß beiseite und dickes Petri an die Fänger. #6#6#6

Was hört man eigentlich von der Kampfmakrele und ihrer Crew!!!

Ich werd morgen meine Ruten im Rhein auf Waller auslegen und bestimmt mal wieder nix fangen. So unfair ist das Leben. :r|gr::r|gr: 

Gruß vom "VOLLSCHLANKEN" |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## ado (25. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Matze, 
dann sind wir ja zur gleichen Zeit vor Ort  und mit der selben Hoffung, dass sie uns noch ein paar übrig lassen. 

Hey Michael,
naja so n kleines Wallerchen liefert doch auch nen guten Drill, ich vertreib mir dann lieber noch mit Zandern im Rhein-Main-Donau Kanal die Zeit. Aber da sind die Chancen auch hoch schneider wieder heim zu gehen.


----------



## Greenhorn (25. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> (. ´pj ?)(m,.-SDFG HJK
> darunter ein paar Neulinge) für nur 5 Tagdfdfg
> Öe an. Angesichts der Wetterprognose machen wir uns doch ein paar Sorgen.
> Nun bin ich nicht so ein Forellenteich-Fan. ^


 
Tolles Posting (sehe ich eben zu ersten Mal, ich dachte, dass es nicht abgesetzt wurde, da mir während des Schreibens ein Getränk in die Tastatur gelaufen ist und ich noch nicht fertig war mit tippen und ich auch nicht sah was das für ein Buchstabenchaos wurde...)

#q Sorry, vergesst es einfach.

Ich freue mich auf Samstag, trotz der Wetterprognose ;-) 

see you


----------



## Multe (26. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael , so gut lief es mit den Dickdorschen noch nie. Es werden viele über 1METER gefangen und die Stückzahl stimmt auch.
Kommt nun der Onkel alleine oder kommst dumit die Dorsche jagen?
Heute gibt es eine Ruhepause.
Gruß Walter


----------



## olliver38 (26. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi, kann mir jemand sagen was 50 Wattwürmer im Angelcentrum kosten? 
Brummpa kannst Du mir das mal mailen? 

Gruss
bin ab dem 10.09 auf der schönen Insel und hoffe das bis dann noch ein paar Dicke im Wasser bleiben.


----------



## olliver38 (26. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ich danke dir Thomas, ich wußte es einfach nicht mehr. 
Bis zum 10.09 
Gruss
Oliver


----------



## Z@nder (26. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,

wünsche allen schöne und erfolgreiche Angeltage auf Langeland. Wir werden leider erst im Mai 2012 wieder auf die Insel kommen#q.


----------



## Michael Horn (28. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Michael , so gut lief es mit den Dickdorschen noch nie. Es werden viele über 1METER gefangen und die Stückzahl stimmt auch.
> Kommt nun der Onkel alleine oder kommst dumit die Dorsche jagen?
> Heute gibt es eine Ruhepause.
> Gruß Walter


 
Hi Walter, 

so wie es im Moment aussieht, klappt es bei mir eher nicht. Lass die Dicken (Dorsche) noch ein bisschen abwachsen. 

Oh Mann, wenn man sich die DMI Wettervorhersage anschaut, dann sieht es ja in den nächsten Tagen nicht ganz so gut mit dem Wind aus. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass die sich irren.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Multe (29. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael, mit dem Wetter hast du recht, denn im Moment läuft hier nichts. Aber ab Mittwoch geben wir hier wieder 100%.
Gruß Walter


----------



## TeichgrafOB (29. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

..
Das mit dem Wetter hört sich ja schlimm an..
Samstag in einer Woche, also am 10.September, da kommt aber dann eine 2 Wochen andauernde Schönwetterfront, mit westlichen Winden von 1-2 bft, dazu eine Drift von ca 1 Knoten aus Südlicher Richtung.. Blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein 
:vik:
Also hoffe ich zumindest :q
Ansonsten wäre schlecht..
Grüße


----------



## Michael Horn (29. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Michael, mit dem Wetter hast du recht, denn im Moment läuft hier nichts. Aber ab Mittwoch geben wir hier wieder 100%.
> Gruß Walter


 
Dann hoffen wir mal, dass der Wind dann für ein paar Tage nachlässt.


----------



## Multe (29. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

schaut euch mal bei nikolaj auf der seite die aktuellen bilder an. das sind die fische der letzten woche...viel vergnügen ;o)


----------



## TeichgrafOB (29. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich seh es schon kommen..
Alles so wie jedes Jahr:
Die Wochen vor unserem Urlaub fangen alle wie bekloppt und wenn wir dann da sind..:
Sturm Regen Wellen Drift alles auf einmal und fangen tun wir..:
NIX! 
Ich bin gespannt wie es wird!
Grüße


----------



## gup58 (31. August 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hai fishfreunde, ich bin Johan und komme aus der niederlande, auch ich gehe nach langeland, bin im mei gewezen, und gehe nachsten jaar wieder in mei, und fileigt auch in august oder september wieder, aber was ist die beste seit sum fishen ouf langenland ???


----------



## pteckentrup (1. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin,
   wir sind nach fünf aufregenden Tagen wieder zurück von LL (natürlich Spodsbjerg). Von den fünf Tagen lies das Wetter eigentlich nur den Mittwoch als Angeltag zu. Das war aber gleichzeitig unser Abreisetag. Daher konnten wir nur kurz raus und waren leider nur mäßig erfolgreich. Besser waren wir an den Tagen davor, als wir trotz Regen und 4-5 Windstärken mit 4-5 km/h über den Belt drifteten. Das war so ziemlich das verrückteste und anstrengendste Angeln, das ich bisher erlebt habe. Aber wir wurden auch mit schönen Dorschen zwischen 65 und 75cm belohnt.

   @Multe, danke für den Kaffee und die vielen Tipps. Der rosa Köder von dir hat auch ganz gut funktioniert. Jan und ich haben uns auf der Rückfahrt nur geärgert, dass wir am Mittwoch nicht mit dir zusammen raus gefahren sind. Vielleicht klappt es ja ein anderes Mal.
   Peter


----------



## Delta-Golf (1. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin,
bei euren Fangmeldungen kann ich nur neidisch werden.
Kann denn mal jemand kurz Beschreiben mit welcher Montage (Pilker/Wattwurm?) ihr diese Grossdorsche fängt?


----------



## Multe (3. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Delta - Golf, so pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. Aber alle  Großdorsche wurden mit Jigkopf und Shad gefangen. Da die letzten Tage  keine Strömung war fingen wir nur mit leichten Pilkern (50gr).
Wattis kannst du nur für Plattfisch einsetzten , die sind nämlich auch  sehr gut unterwegs. Letzten Freitag fingen 2 Dänen am Nachmittag 135 und  am nächsten Morgen 150 schöne Platte.
Du solltest aber nur einen Beifänger benutzen, da sehr viele Doubletten  mit großen Dorschen gefangen werden. 2 oder mehr Beifänger wäre  schwachsinnig, denn die Fische würden dein Vorfach fetzen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Ostseeteufel (3. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe,

sind heute angekommen, haben von Nokolei Boot Nr. 6 bekommen. Die Parkplätze sind ja morgen etwas dünn deshalb wollen wir mal früh (6:00Uhr ) angreifen.
Wetter soll gegen mittag windig werden.
Dann wollen wir uns einen Pölser am Kiosk gönnen.


----------



## Delta-Golf (4. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Delta - Golf, ...
> Gruß Multe



Moin Multe,
besten Dank für die Info. Ich bin dieses WE mit dem Segelboot nach Bagenkop gesegelt, der wind passte für die Rücktour nach Damp heute bestens. Nächstes WE werde ich alleine, ohne meine Frau, nochmal nach Langeland an die Ostseite fahren #6, dann habe ich mehr Zeit um Dorsche zu suchen. Werde dann wohl bereits Freitagabend die Leinen in Damp loswerfen. Dieses WE waren die kurzen Angelpausen leider erfolglos.


----------



## Oli74 (5. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin,

hab gestern einen interessanten Bericht gesehen!
" DORSCH DILEMMA "
Der Bericht ist echt gut, allerdings aus dem letzten Jahr.
Für alle die interessiert sind und den Bericht noch nicht gesehen haben läuft der Bericht nochmal am 10.09.11 um 11:55 Uhr auf ZDF Kultur.

Gruß aus dem Cuxland 
Oli


----------



## Michael Horn (5. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen, 

was gibts neues von der Insel. Eigentlich müssten doch einige am Wochenende nach Hause gekommen sein. 
Was macht der Zanderman mit seiner Kampfmakrele!!!

Wir erwarten sehnsüchtige Eure Berichte und Bilder.

GRuß Michael


----------



## Bitti2 (6. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten Morgen,

ist jemand nächstes Wochenende dort oben? Bei schoenem Wetter haben wir einen Kurztripp dahin vor. Ich würde eventuell Hotspots gegen einen Kasten Oktoberfestbier nach Wahl tauschen....


----------



## Tommi P. (6. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin an die LL-Profis,
ich hab da mal ne Frage. Wohne an der dänischen Grenze und möchte mal über´s Wochenende nach Langeland in den Hafen von Spodsbjerg. Bin so infeziert durch eure Berichte:k da muss nun ein Trip des Geschehens passieren. Aber die Frage lautet: Bekomme ich ohne weiteres einen Liegeplatz im Hafen und kann man dann auch noch auf seinem Boot übernachten(ist nicht in jedem Hafen möglich), wenn ein Fang da ist bekomme ich ihn dann auch vor Ort für max. 2 Tage ein/weggefroren=Einfriermöglichkeit, Unterstellmöglichkeit für PKW+Trailer vor Ort. Na ja ich glaube das war´s erstmal im Groben. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir etwas helfen.|wavey:
PS. Ich hoffe ihr schreibt noch mal was euch die Tage an Mitfahrern (Fische) gelungen ist#6

MfG
Thomas


----------



## pteckentrup (6. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Thomas,

das ist dort alles kein Problem. Du kannst dich vorher über das Internet beim Hafenmeister anmelden. Liegeplatz, Übernachtung, Filetierstation, Stellplatz, alles vorhanden.

Peter


----------



## TeichgrafOB (6. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So liebe Leute..

Am Samstag ist es auch für uns endlich soweit und wir sind für 2 Wochen auf Langeland!
Natürlich in Spodsbjerg so wie jedes Jahr!
Im Voraus schon mal allen die hier berichtet haben ein großes DANKESCHÖN für die Informationen!
Wir können es kaum noch erwarten. Wir planen und bereiten alles vor seit Wochen! Nur damit Ihr euch ein Bild machen könnt, hier mal kurz im Groben eine "Übersicht":

4 Personen
3 Kombi`s
34 Rollen
27 Ruten
120 Pilker in 60-200g
125 Bleiköpfe in 40-150g
100 Beifängerhaken 3.5g 3/0
150 Gummifische/Twister
100 Beifänger Dorsch
100 Gummiköder Plattfisch
sowie
144 Dosen Bier :vik:

Nur noch 3 Tage und der Rest von heute..
:q
Grüße
Felix


----------



## Bitti2 (7. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin,

da ich die letzten 10 Jahre ausschließlich Gelbes Riff gefahren bin, mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage:

Man ließt immer das im Belt extreme Strömung ist. Eigentlich wollte ich deshalb die komplette "Selbstgegossene Hakuma-Riff-Pilker-Kiste" mit bis zu 750Gr Pilker mitnehmen.
Macht das Sinn? Auch wollte ich von der RK Masterspin über die leichte Pilke bis hin zur Standup Deep Sea mit der schweren GTI dran das komplette Programm mitnehmen. Wenn aber lese das nur Größen bis 200g mitgenommen werden brauche ich letztere Kombi gar nicht erst einpacken.
Hat da jemand fundierte Infos zu? 

@TeichgrafOB: Jetzt hoffe ich mal für Euch, dass Ihr nächste Woche die richtig fetten Dorsche fangt. Ab nächstes Wochenende Sonntag sind nur noch die Kleinen Übrig......:q:q


----------



## Oliver  Bonkamp (7. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mahlzeit,

das schwere Gerät kannst du getrost Zuhause lassen. Im Belt herrschen zwar zuweilen starke Strömung. Ich bin allerdings in meinen 20 Jahren Langeland immer mit bis zu 200Gramm ausgekommen. In den letzten Jahren habe ich lediglich mit Gummi und Bleiköpfen zwischen 50 und 120 Gramm geangelt und gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Viel Erfolg
Bone


----------



## Chris19 (7. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mahlzeit, 

kann mich meinem Vorschreiber nur anschließen, wenn Du Pilker bis 150 und Bleiköpfe bis 200 Gramm mitnimmst wirst Du gut über die Runden kommen, bei Allem was schwerer ist sollte man sich eher Gedanken machen ob es überhaupt noch Sinn macht.
Die Wetterdaten Stand Heute sehen allerdings nicht allzu rosig aus. Samstag scheint gut zu sein, ab Sonntag harter Wind für zumindest mal 3 Tage...aber wartets mal ab, das kann auch noch anders werden.

@TeichgrafOB
was habt ihr vor?27 Ruten für 4 Leute?#6

Jetzt zum eigentlichen Sinn des Threads:

War in KW34 und 35 auf LL.
KW34 waren Wind und Wetter bis auf einen Tag super. Fänge waren gut, zum sehr gut fehlte leider etwas die Strömung, teilweise war es um die Mittagsstunde komplett auf Null. Mitgenommene Fische waren alle 60-85cm mit super Fleisch, die standen Alle gut im Futter. Viele Dorsche zwischen 3-4kg
KW35 war dann teils/teils, die Tage, an denen man richtig sinnvoll rauskonnte brachten dann aber volle Kisten!Aufgrund der fehlenden Strömung fast Alle auf Pilker.

Dickes Petri an Alle, die noch hochfahren und hoffentlich gute Bedingungen!


----------



## Bitti2 (7. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Chris19 schrieb:


> War in KW34 und 35 auf LL.
> KW34 waren Wind und Wetter bis auf einen Tag super. Fänge waren gut, zum sehr gut fehlte leider etwas die Strömung, teilweise war es um die Mittagsstunde komplett auf Null. Mitgenommene Fische waren alle 60-85cm mit super Fleisch, die standen Alle gut im Futter. Viele Dorsche zwischen 3-4kg
> KW35 war dann teils/teils, die Tage, an denen man richtig sinnvoll rauskonnte brachten dann aber volle Kisten!Aufgrund der fehlenden Strömung fast Alle auf Pilker.



Ist es gestattet zu Fragen wo ihr ungefähr gefangen habt?


----------



## Multe (7. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Bitti2, Chrios19 war mit uns direkt vor dem gelben Turm und etwas östlicher.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Bitti2 (7. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Bitti2, Chrios19 war mit uns direkt vor dem gelben Turm und etwas östlicher.
> Gruß Multe



Danke für die Info.
 Sorry wenn ich so blöd Nachfrage, aber wir hatten vor ein paar Jahren (2005) mal einige Touren auf dem Kleinen Belt gemacht. Der Vermieter der Boote hat auf die Frage wo denn der Fisch steht gesagt: "12 bis 20m". Super!
 Es hat einige Tage mit sinnlossem Benzinverbrennen gedauert bevor wir die halbwegs erfolgreichen Stellen gefunden hatten (wobei "erfolgreich" damals im kleinen Belt schon ab > 0 Stück Fisch war). Die Zeit habe ich dieses Jahr nicht (da nur 2 Tage dort) und wenn ich komplett ohne Fisch heim komme verweist meine Frau auf den Film "Brokeback mountain" und lästert wieder frech rum.  Das will ich mir diesmal ersparen |supergri


----------



## Heiko112 (7. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

2009 für eine Woche da gewesen, mit 180 gramm kein runter kommen. Trotz riesigen Driftsack. Müssten noch 120 gramm zusätzlich dran klemmen.

Mitnehmen würde ich die "schwere" Kiste 100 %ig. Fährt das Auto nix langsamer von. Ob du die dann mit auf`s Boot nimmst ist dann immer noch zu entscheiden aber wenn die 500 km südlicher steht haste nix davon.

Hatten 2004 keine Probleme 50 gramm haben gereicht.
Ist halt unterschiedlich, ob ich das jetzt alles kaufen würde ?? Aber wenn es da ist, dann auch einpacken.


----------



## Tommi P. (7. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Aber leider ist es nur bei 1 Antwort geblieben. OK den Hafenmeister zu kontaktieren ist schon sinnvoll. Aber kann mir mal einer schnell mal sagen ob es im Hafen auch für 2 Nächte eine Unterkunft gibt?? Wir, 2 nicht gerade vollschlanken Angler zusammen auf einem nicht so breiten Boot. Ne das muss man sich nicht antun. Daher bin ich für jede Info dankbar. Wie sieht es mit dem Stellplatz für 3 Tage aus - PKW mit Trailer in Hafennähe??
Wollen Freitag anreisen und Sonntag Mittag wieder Richtung Heimat.

Danke 
Tommi


----------



## Delta-Golf (7. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Tommi P. schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> ... Aber kann mir mal einer schnell mal sagen ob es im Hafen auch für 2 Nächte eine Unterkunft gibt??
> #c da bin ich leide überfragt, wir nächtigen immer auf unserem Boot.
> 
> ...


----------



## TeichgrafOB (7. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo
Hast du schon mal beim Hotel nachgefragt?
Oder ruf doch mal den Nikolaj an!
Da kann dir sicherlich geholfen werden!

Tja, wozu brauchen wir 27 Ruten..
Wie das hier schon mit den Pilkern geschrieben wurde ne..
Besser mal mitnehmen, zu Hause nutzen die Ruten nix..

Aber interessant, das hier niemand was gegen die 144 Bierdosen sagt :vik:


----------



## heinzi (7. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ich war die letzte woche auf langeland und hatte nur gerät, pilker und bleiköpfe bis 150g dabei. das war mal mist. ich habe mich geärgert das ich mein norge kram nicht dabei hatte#q. selbst bleiköpfe mit 250g, die ich vor ort recht teuer gekauft hatte, reichten teilweise nicht aus. ich hatte mal verschiedene jungs im hafen gefragt ( die jungs hatte echt gute dorsche in der kiste ) mit welchen gewichten sie geangelt haben. die antwort war: 500 - 600g. gegen ende der woche wars dann komplett anders. da reichten 100g locker aus. das nächste mal nehme ganz sicher auch meinen schweren kram mit.#6


----------



## Chris19 (7. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@TeichgrafOB,
ich glaub die 144 Dosen Bier sind prozentual eher zu übersehen*g*

@heinzi,
wer waren die Kerle denn?|kopfkrat 

Ich kann nur sagen ich habe letzte Woche Mittwoch und Freitag mit 75 bzw 60 Gramm gefischt und sogar das war Freitag zuviel. Anfang der Woche war ja viel Wind, da hatte ich keine Lust

@Tommi,
versuch mal hier
http://www.spodsbjerg.dk/index.asp?mode=alm!forside!de
Campingplatz direkt gegenüber vom Hafen


----------



## Matze 74 (8. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten Morgen alle zusammen #h,
ich habe da mal ein paar Fragen an euch.
Ihr kennt doch sicherlich alle diese Jigköpfe,
http://profiblinker.com/rundkopf-do...bombe-high-carbon-haken-c-645_36_152_153.html
meine Frage an euch,welche Größe brauche ich für 12cm Kopytos? Das is ja bei Profi Blinker in Buchstaben unterteilt #c.
Ist die Farbe der Haken egal oder gibt`s eine besondere Bedeutung?
Und was für Farben bei den GuFi`s sollten ab dem 24.09. mit dabei sein?
So das war`s vorläufig von mir,ich danke euch schon jetzt für eure Antworten #6.

LG Matze |wavey:


----------



## Multe (8. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jungs, diese dicken Dorsche hatte Brummpa nur am Sonntagnachmittag
http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/linen-kunne-lige-holde
Tja Micheal, diese DICKEN hätte dein Onkel fangen können.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Tommi P. (8. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL-Fan`s,
habe euren Rat befolgt und mich im gegenüberliegenden (Hafen) Campingplatz eingebucht. Super unkompliziert. Das einzige was ich nicht gemacht habe, ist mich beim Hafenmeister zu melden wegen dem Liegeplatz. Aber das sollte doch bei dem Hafen kein Problem sein, oder?? Material ist alles eingekauft und alles gepackt, also kann es morgen früh los gehen. Sind schon etwas aufgeregt, was wird. Und dann auch noch die Foto´s von dem letzten Sonntag, na das gibt ne schlaflose Nacht. 
Ich sage vielen DANK für die tollen Info´s.

PS: Bericht wird noch folgen, egal was geht!!! Vielleicht sieht man ja den Einen oder Anderen von euch. Mein Bootsname: AnOKi

MfG
Thomas


----------



## TeichgrafOB (8. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Matze 74 schrieb:


> Ihr kennt doch sicherlich alle diese Jigköpfe,
> http://profiblinker.com/rundkopf-do...bombe-high-carbon-haken-c-645_36_152_153.html
> meine Frage an euch,welche Größe brauche ich für 12cm Kopytos? |wavey:




Hi
Versuchs mal hier 
http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/
das ist glaub ich eher was für die Ostsee wegen der Abrisse, oder du hast genug Asche dann mach das ruhig mit denen von PB..

Der Shop hat auch ne Größentabelle und gibt bei jedem Köder Hinweise auf die richtige Hakengröße

Grüße
p.s. Samstag um diese Zeit sind wir schon längst am Fischen!
:vik:


----------



## Tomgala (8. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wind für Samstag und Sonntag gut in der Vorhersage !
Na dann wollen wir mal wieder..........
Unser Ziel wird wohl mal wieder der rote Turm sein.
Das war in den letzten Jahren immer noch die beste Adresse.
Oder geht auch näher was zur Zeit ?!


----------



## chaco (8. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

oder mit dein 144 dosen bier irgendwo gestrandet


----------



## Tomgala (8. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Aber interessant, das hier niemand was gegen die 144 Bierdosen sagt :vik:[/QUOTE]


Ja genau....meinst Du 144 Dosen reichen ??!!
Da sollte man schon noch mal ´ne Reserve nachbunkern !|kopfkrat


----------



## Delta-Golf (8. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin,
ich werde Freitagabend mit unserer"Käthe" in Bagenkop einlaufen. Samstag dann auf der Ostseite mein Glück versuchen.#6


----------



## Chris19 (8. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Die letzten 2 Wochen war der Fisch direkt gegenüber dem gelben Turm (inkl. 2-3km Richtung Süden) zwischen 24 und 30 Meter nach der ersten Rinne. 

Im Bermuda oben war es zu wechselhaft...

@Tomgala, 
da gibts dann dänischen Biernachschub. Das is im Angebot auch net teurer als zuhause und lecker is auch#6


----------



## heinzi (8. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Chris19 schrieb:


> @TeichgrafOB,
> ich glaub die 144 Dosen Bier sind prozentual eher zu übersehen*g*
> 
> @heinzi,
> ...



Chris, keine ahnung wer die jungs waren. einige haben wirklich gut gefangen und andere, so wie wir, weniger gut. allerdings sind wir auch anfänger, zumindest was die ostsee betrifft. wir haben natürlich die einschlägigen plätze angefahren. aber wirklich gut gefangen haben wir nicht. freitag nachmittag konnten wir auch mit 70g angeln, morgends ging es noch nicht.


----------



## Chris19 (8. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

da haben wir uns bestimmt mal unwissentlich gesehen im hafen#6
die hauptsache ist das es spaß gemacht hat, der erfolg kommt schon noch wenn ihr euch etwas besser auskennt


----------



## Matze 74 (9. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



TeichgrafOB schrieb:


> Hi
> Versuchs mal hier
> http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/
> das ist glaub ich eher was für die Ostsee wegen der Abrisse, oder du hast genug Asche dann mach das ruhig mit denen von PB..
> ...



Hallo Teichgraf #h,

ich habe gerade mal auf der Seite nachgeschaut,da kann man ja eigentlich nix falsch machen.Fischt du selbst auch mit den runden Dorschbomben? Meine Freunde und ich hatten nämlich schon sehr oft das Problem das die Jig`s am Schaft so dick gegossen waren das die GuFi`s am Kopf total auseinander gerissen sind und wir diese dann wegerfen konnten.
Bei den Jig`s von PB is das nicht der Fall die sind schön dünn am Schaft,dafür kosten sie aber auch mehr.Ein Teufelskreis |supergri.Ich danke dir trotzdem für deine Hilfe, echt super von dir #6.

LG Matze

P.S.:jetzt reib auch noch Salz in meine Wunde ,nur Spaß,ich wünsche euch alles Gute und ordentlich Fisch in euren Kisten.
Aber laßt uns auch noch ein paar schöne im kühlen Nass#h.


----------



## Michael Horn (9. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Jungs, diese dicken Dorsche hatte Brummpa nur am Sonntagnachmittag
> http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/linen-kunne-lige-holde
> Tja Micheal, diese DICKEN hätte dein Onkel fangen können.
> Gruß Multe


 

Richtige Brocken kann ich nur sagen. Ich denke, dass mein Onkel zufrieden ist, wenn er wenigsten einige Gefangen hat, auch wenn die nicht diese Größe haben.

Hey Walter, 
es gibt neues zu berichten. Habe kurzfristig eine Woche LL eingeplant :vik::vik::vik::vik:

Werde zu 90 % von 07.10-15.10 auf meiner Lieblingsinsel sein :m:m:m:m

Vieleicht können wir uns vorher mal zusammentelefonieren.

Gruß Michael


----------



## ZiggyStardust (9. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Dann oute ich mich auch mal |wavey:

Seit Ende letztes Jahr lese ich regelmäßig in diesem Fred... und melde mich jetzt das erste Mal.
Wir sind auch zu Fünft auf der Insel vom 08.10.-15.10.2011.
Haben ein Haus auf der Ostseite... Nähe Golfplatz direkt am Strand... und Boot in Bagenkop.
Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen und n bisschen Gerstenkaltschale vernichten, wenn nicht schon Glühwein angesagt ist.

Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## Michael Horn (9. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



ZiggyStardust schrieb:


> Dann oute ich mich auch mal |wavey:
> 
> Seit Ende letztes Jahr lese ich regelmäßig in diesem Fred... und melde mich jetzt das erste Mal.
> Wir sind auch zu Fünft auf der Insel vom 08.10.-15.10.2011.
> ...


 
Dad hört sich gut an #6#6

Klar kann man sich mal treffen. Wir wohnen nicht weit von Euch weg. Sind in Bukkemose, direkt auf dem Grundstück von Hus und Boot.

Wenns bei uns 100%tig wird, melde ich mich bei Dir.

Gruß Michael


----------



## chaco (9. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

11 std noch.............................:vik:


----------



## Multe (9. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Michael grrummbssbsbs  , alle anderen fangen sehr gute Dorsche - heute bis 13kg - und auch sonst alles gute Fische --nur einer fängt fast nichts - wer wohl ?? leider ist es so. Die haben schon einige aber die große Menge haben leider andere -SCHADE für deinen Onkel.
Gruß Walter


----------



## ZiggyStardust (9. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Multe...
Deine Meldungen waren immer sehr interessant #6

Fangen die rosa Gulps immer noch ?

und wie sieht es auf der West/Südseite der Insel aus ?

Wird da auch gefangen oder müssen wir immer um die Spitze rum, um an den Dorsch zu kommen ?

@Micha

Ich glaub, dann sind wir fast Nachbarn :m

Haben über Andrees Angelreisen gebucht... dort das Haus G3
müsste Osterskovsej oder so ähnlich sein... 

Multe... brauch ich da am Strand die Wathose für die Mefos...oder kann ich die Daheim lassen ?

Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## heinzi (9. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Chris19 schrieb:


> da haben wir uns bestimmt mal unwissentlich gesehen im hafen#6
> die hauptsache ist das es spaß gemacht hat, der erfolg kommt schon noch wenn ihr euch etwas besser auskennt



am letzten tag durften wir uns einem echten kenner anschließen der uns auch zum fisch führte. nur leider wars der letzte tag. beim nächsten mal sind wir besser vorbereitet:vik:

http://www.ruteundrolle.de/images/ruro/reviere/daenemark/04_08_sommertipps/04_08_sommertipps.pdf


----------



## TeichgrafOB (9. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So Leute
In 5.5 Stunden geht es los!
Wünscht uns mal Petri!

Grüße
Felix


----------



## Bitti2 (9. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



TeichgrafOB schrieb:


> So Leute
> In 5.5 Stunden geht es los!
> Wünscht uns mal Petri!
> 
> ...




Petri Heil und lass uns noch eine Kiste Fische drin....:q

Ab nächsten Samstag sind die Fisch dort wo wir sind ... (hoffe ich)


----------



## Matze 74 (10. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Bitti2 schrieb:


> Petri Heil und lass uns noch eine Kiste Fische drin....:q
> 
> Ab nächsten Samstag sind die Fisch dort wo wir sind ... (hoffe ich)




Hej,
ich kann mich nur anschließen und euch auch ein dickes "Petri" mit auf den Weg geben #6.
Die Fische sind aber auch da wo wir sind,aber leider erst in 2 Wochen . Laßt uns bitte auch noch ein paar schöne Leo`s über.

LG Matze |wavey:


----------



## Chris19 (10. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Heinzi, 
warst Du der mit dem Sohn an Bord?
Wenn ich den Link sehe weiß ich von wem der Bericht is*g*

@Ziggy, 
Multe sitzt bestimmt gerade aufm Rückweg in Flensburg bei McDonalds|supergri

Die rosa GULP fangen noch, ich habs Live gesehen.
Wie es im Süden läuft...keine Ahnung, da hört man eigentlich nie was, zumindest aus Bagenkop nicht. 
Wathose kannste zuhause lassen, Multe hatte einige kleine Mefo's direkt in der ersten Rinne noch keine 5 Meter vom Ufer weg.Ein Däne hatte letzten Freitag ne Schöne in gleicher Weite


----------



## heinzi (11. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@chris, ja wir hatten einen Jungen dabei. Es ist der Sohn meines Freundes. Wir waren zu 5 auf dem Boot. Ich bin mit 55 Jahren der Senior der Mannschaft. :q Schade, hätte ich das vorher gewußt, hätten wir ein Schwätzchen bzgl. der Angeltechnik halten können. Aber ich war bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal auf LL. Für das nächste Mal werde ich besser gerüstet sein. Und dann können sich die Dorsche warm anziehen.:vik:


----------



## heinzi (11. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



heinzi schrieb:


> @chris, ja wir hatten einen Jungen dabei. Es ist der Sohn meines Freundes. Wir waren zu 5 auf dem Boot. Ich bin mit 55 Jahren der Senior der Mannschaft. :q Schade, hätte ich das vorher gewußt, hätten wir ein Schwätzchen bzgl. der Angeltechnik halten können. Aber ich war bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal auf LL. Für das nächste Mal werde ich besser gerüstet sein. Und dann können sich die Dorsche warm anziehen.:vik:



@Chris, wir hatten meistens 2 Jungs an Bord. Die Väter wollten ihren Söhnen mal zeigen wie geangelt wird. :q


----------



## Multe (11. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

VORBEI !!!!
3 schöne und erfolgreiche Wochen auf LL sind leider wieder vorbei. Es waren, wie immer, traumhafte Angeltage auch wenn es an einigen Tagen so richtig starker Wind aufkam und der Regen auch seinen Teil dazu beigetragen hat.
Auch die Plattfische waren gut unterwegs. 2 Dänen hatten an einem Nachmittag 135 und am nächsten Morgen 150 sehr schöne große Platte.
Die wirklich großen Dorsche haben aber alles vergessen lassen.
In dieser Zeit wurden Dorsche bis 18,5kg gefangen und sehr, sehr viele hatten über einen Meter.
Leider waren auch wieder sehr viele "Schwachköpfe" ( gibt dafür leider keinen anderen Ausdruck ) die bis nach Mitternacht mit dem unbeleuchteten Leihboot unterwegs waren. Eine andere Gruppe war mit 4 Pers. auf einem winzig kleinem Gummiboot Mitten auf der Ostsee.
Viele Dorsche haben wir mit aufgelegtem Jigkopf gefangen und wenn keine Strömung war fingen wir mit ganz langsam geführtem Pilker. Die fängigsten Farben waren Braun und Orange und natürlich pinkfarbene GULP.
Dann hatten auch einige mit viel zu leichten Ruten gefischt. Mit einer Rute mit 50gr WG kann ich halt mal keinen 10kg ans Tageslicht befördern, wenn etwas Strömung ist schon gar nicht.
Chaco wird diese Wochen meine Reste verangeln.
Die nächsten Langelandtermine für das nächste Jahr stehen nun fest.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Multe (11. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



heinzi schrieb:


> am letzten tag durften wir uns einem echten kenner anschließen der uns auch zum fisch führte. nur leider wars der letzte tag. beim nächsten mal sind wir besser vorbereitet:vik:
> 
> http://www.ruteundrolle.de/images/ruro/reviere/daenemark/04_08_sommertipps/04_08_sommertipps.pdf




Hej heinzi, das nächste mal wird es besser - versprochen - da nehme ich euch gleich den ersten Tag mit zu den großen Dorschen.:vik:
Gruß Multe


----------



## heinzi (11. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Multe,
das würde mich sehr freuen. Nochmal vielen Dank für deine Tipps und Unterstützung.|wavey:
LG aus Leverkusen
Heinz


----------



## roofvisser (11. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir waren im Spodsbjerg von 3 bis 10 september 2011.
Leider viel wind gehabt....

Ein bericht mit foto's ist zu sehen auf:
_*
http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/spodsbjerg-2011-september*_

Das bericht ist in Hollands geschrieben, mit Google translate kunnen sie das ubersetzen. 

Gruss

Kees Michielsen


----------



## Ostseeteufel (11. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So eine schöne Woche auf LL ist vor bei,:vik:
vom Wetter das durchwachsen war mit Wind, Regen und Sonne
hatten wir einen schönen Urlaub!
Dank der sehr guten Infos von Multe und seiner Frau haben wir auch gut Fisch gefangen!
Euch noch mal vielen DANK!|wavey:


----------



## Brisko (12. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Also... wir haben uns nun mittlerweile gegen den Kleinen Belt und für Langeland entschieden. Wir 4 Kerle aus Wallenhorst und Bad Iburg werden vom 08.10. bis zum 15.10. eintrudeln. Wir haben bei IBI ein Haus und ein Boot gemietet. Hab ja gerade gelesen, dass noch welche ausm Board da sind.. Wir fahren einen Touran mit Osnabrücker Nummer. Vielleicht bietet sich ja die Möglichkeit auf den ein oder anderen Schnack.|bla:


----------



## Delta-Golf (12. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ich bin am Samstag von Bagenkop auf  die Ostseite bis kurz vor Spodsbjerg gefahren. Habe bei 8 - 30 Meter Tiefe mein Glück versucht. #d Außer einigen untermaßigen war für mich nichts zu holen.#q
Ich werde es trotzdem weiter versuchen. Irgend wann sollte ich den Dreh doch raus haben|kopfkrat


----------



## Tommi P. (12. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfans,
  unser Kurzurlaub ist nun auch vorbei- leider, aber wie versprochen mal ein kurzer Bericht wie´s war.
  Anreise war am Freitag und um 10:00 waren wir im Hafen von Spodsbjerg angekommen. Hafenmeister war leider keiner vor Ort, aber nach einem kurzen Gespräch mit einem netten Herrn an der Slippe, war uns klar das hier genügend Liegeplätze vorhanden waren. Boot zu Wasser und dann zum Campingplatz der gegenüber vom Hafen liegt. Donnerstag angerufen und gebucht, somit war alles schnell abgehandelt. Klamotten in die Hütte und ab auf´s Boot. Gerade am Boot angekommen, war auch der Hafenmeister im Büro(neben seiner regulären Arbeitszeit). Kurz das Formelle geregelt und nun konnte es Richtung See gehen.
  Raus aus dem Hafen, sind wir erst mal 1 sm Richtung Osten gefahren.  Kurzer Stopp und mal sehen wohin es uns vertreibt.  Wind aus dem Süden und sollte uns eigentlich Richtung Norden vertreiben, aber der Strom war stärker und so wurden wir Richtung Süden vertrieben. Wir sind dann Richtung Tonne DW 54 gefahren.  Voller Vorfreude und großer Erwartung haben wir den 1. Stopp gleich an einem noch mir vor 15 Jahren bekannten Hot Spot, Halt gemacht. Wir wurden auch gleich belohnt.  Es landeten 4 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen in der Kiste(Maß fängt bei uns ab 50cm an). Egal wo wir auch Halt gemacht haben wurden wir belohnt. Nach ca. 2 Stunden intensivem und Aktivem Angeln wurde der Strom stärker und der Wind hob sich gegen die Strömung total auf und wir sind mit ca. 0,7 Kn. Richtung Süden versetzt worden. Also aktives Angeln eingestellt und passiv weiter geangelt. Mit noch größerem Erfolg. Fische um die 70cm waren nun unser Wegbegleiter und wurden zur Mitfahrt überredet(unser Mindestmaß haben wir nun auf 60cm erhöht).  So konnten wir nach 6 Stunden intensivem Angel sagen: Ein Virus hat uns angesteckt. Ja genau der gemeine Langelandvirus, vielen bekannt, aber uns hat es voll erwischt!!!!
  Wetter für den 1. Tag. Bewölkter Himmel mit teilweisem klarem Himmel.  Wind aus SW mit 2 später auf SSW2-3 drehend. Der Strom setzte uns Richtung Süden- 0,5 bis 0,8 Kn.
  Montage war Pilker (ohne Haken) und 2 bis 3 Seitenarme mit div. Ködern. Die besten Farben waren Petrol und ein dreckiges Orange, schwarz und ein grün mit glitter. Wir haben div. Köder auch halbiert und mit anderen Farben gemischt. Rot-schwarz Kombi lief super und auch Petrol mit orange war ein Hit. 
  Tag 2 war noch recht jung als wir uns Gedanken wegen dem Strom gemacht hatten. Wenn da  wieder so ein Strom aus Norden ist, dann…..wir wussten nun wo unsere Reise/Trip hinging. Die DW 42 wurde unser Ziel und wir brauchten auch nicht lange suchen. Strömungskanten mit viel Dreck an der Wasseroberfläche verriet uns, hier waren wir richtig. Köder ins Wasser und rumps hing auch schon ein Brummer an der Rute. Wir dachten schon das wir unseren super Hotspot für den Tag gefunden hätten, aber so schnell wie die Fische da waren, so schnell waren sie auch wieder weg. Also mussten wir etwas suchen. Und wir hatten mit jedem Stopp immer was am Band. Wir hatten eine Stelle gefunden, wo wir uns sicher sind, dass es sich um ein Wrack handelte. Große Hängergefahr aber auch super Fische waren das Resultat. Ok ich war mit 2 Beifängern gut bedient, aber wenn einer mit 3 Beifängern, dann auch noch alle 3 besetzt bekommt, na dann frohes PUMPEN. Aber wir waren glückliche Fänger und es hat ein lautes YES oder ein abklatschen nach dem anderen gegeben. Ach so, die meisten Fische hatten wir beim passiven Angeln bekommen.
  Wetter 2. Tag. Die Bewölkung war wechselhaft von sonnigen Abschnitten hin bis leichtem Regen war alles dabei. Wind aus W bis SW später auf OSO drehend. Der Strom setzte uns Richtung Süden aber bis zu einer Geschwindigkeit von 1,2 Kn.. 
  Montage wie am 1. Tag, die Gewichte haben wir etwas hochgesetzt. Aber 300 Gr. waren noch ausreichend. Der beste Köder war immer noch ein zerkautes Petrol-Gummi. 
  So der 3. Tag – Sonntag sollte eigentlich unser Abreisetag sein, aber nach dem Frühstück hatten wir es uns doch anders überlegt. Jeder zu Hause Bescheid gesagt und ab auf´s Boot. Wir haben es auch diesmal Strömungsabhängig gemacht. Also wieder Richtung Norden. Am Platz angekommen und die Köder ins Wasser gebracht, hatten wir nicht schlecht gestaunt- Strom und Wind(die 1. Stunde fast windstill) heute mal aus einer Richtung. 300 Gr. 400 Gr. 500 Gr., nix wollte am Grund bleiben. Aber jede Trift ein Fische und was für welche. Gegen die Trift geworfen, Köder auf den Grund gelassen kurzes Heben des Köders und entweder war es ein Fisch dran oder man konnte gleich 30m Schnur lassen. Aber der Erfolg war super. 5-mal die Streck abgefahren und die Kiste war voll. Fische um die 80 cm und bei der Strömung von 3,5 Kn. war es ein, na ich nenn das mal „Big Game Fishing“ vom Allerfeinsten.  Das Angeln hielt aber nicht lange an, denn nach 2 Stunde war kein Halten mehr machbar. Wir hatten nun schon 1000 Gr. dran, aber mit zunehmenden Wind – SW mit 5 war nichts mehr möglich. Also haben wir und uns beim Patron „Petrus“ bedankt und uns geschworen, dass wir das nun öfters machen.
  Wir = 2 eingefleischte Trollingangler sind vom Virus infiziert und werden nun mal gepflegt dem Belt auf die Pelle rücken.  
  Fazit. Beide rundum glücklich. Hafen top und der Campingplatz gegenüber war echt ne super Info.  Wir werden auf jeden Fall wieder kommen.  Wir wünschen allen anderen LL-Fans weiterhin ein fettes „PETRI“.
  Bilder sind von den gesamten Tagen und die schiefe Tonne vom 3. Tag wo es ETWAS geströmt hat.
PS. Wir haben noch genug übrig gelassen. Wir haben nur soviel Fisch entnommen wir wir auch verzehren. #h

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Carptigers (12. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na das hat sich doch mal gelohnt!!!!:m


----------



## Michael Horn (13. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Petri all Euch von mir


----------



## Matze 74 (13. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Leute #h,

ich mal kurz eine Frage an euch.
Gibt es auf den Booten von IBI einen Driftsack?
Wenn nicht,wie groß müßte er mindestens sein? Unser Boot ist das Limbo 699.


----------



## Multe (13. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Matze, auf den IBI Booten gibt es keinen Driftsack. 
Für das 699 Limbo sollte der Driftsack eine Öffnung von etwa 60cm haben. Steht auch auf der Packung für welches Boot der Sack geeignet ist.
Ehrlich, ich habe vor LL noch nie ein Boot gesehen das einen Driftsack draussen hatte.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Ines (13. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir haben im Mai mit Driftsack gefischt, weil die Strömung so stark war - er hat aber auch nichts gebracht. Dann haben wir im langsamen Rückwärtsgang versucht, der Strömung Widerstand zu leisten, was eine Menge Sprit kostet, und schließlich haben wir abgebrochen. Auch mit einem Limbo.


----------



## Matze 74 (13. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo nochmals,
Danke erstmal für die Hinweise . Was meint ihr denn,brauchen wir unbedingt einen DS? Kann man denn zur Not oben einen kaufen?

LG Matze


----------



## Multe (13. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Matze, ein Driftsack hilft nur bei starkem Wind. Wir haben unseren Sack in all den Jahren nur einmal benutzen müsse weil zu viel Wind aus S/O aber KEINE Strömung. Da ging das sehr gut. Solltest du aber Wind und starke Strömung aus gleicher Richtung haben - nützt das nichts.
Ob Thomas so etwas im Laden hat kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Melde dich halt einmal bei Brummpa.
Gruß Multe


----------



## shorty 38 (13. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Matze, ein stabiler Plastikeimer mit Metallbügel an einem 5- 8 m Seil erfüllt auch diese Funktion, da die Boote dort fast alle unter 5 m lang sind. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Herbynor (13. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke Thomas für den schönen Bericht und die Bilder.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Matze 74 (14. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe gestern bei Askari einen DS gekauft. Hat 22.99€ gekostet daß geht
noch. Dann haben wenigstens einen falls wir ihn brauchen. 
Shorty unser Boot ist 6,99m. Ich hoffe der reicht aus.


----------



## shorty 38 (14. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Matze, das paßt schon! Gruß Shorty


----------



## Multe (14. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bagenkop Dorschfestval
Am letzten WE fand in Bagenkop das diesjährige Dorschfestival statt. Die 59 Teilnehmer fingen nur 138 Fische. Der größte Dorsch hatte gerade einmal 3,5kg.
http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/59-deltagere-i-torskefestival


----------



## Carptigers (14. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Die Frage ist doch, in welchem Bereich haben die gefischt?


----------



## Multe (14. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Carptigers, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da wir am Samstag auf dem Heimweg waren.
Die werden schon ihre besten Plätze angefahren haben.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Matze 74 (14. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Multe ,
jetzt sag mir bitte nicht das es nur noch ganz wenig Dorsch gibt.
Mach mich nicht schwach,wir wollen in 9 tagen los und sind schon total
angelgeil.

LG Matze


----------



## ZiggyStardust (15. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nein..Nein.....|bla:

Ich geh davon aus, dass die Dänen einfach nur perfekte Gastgeber sind und die großen Fische für die Gäste drinn gelassen haben :m

Ich muss jetzt noch 3 Wochen warten |kopfkrat

Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## DasaTeamchef (15. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

MoinMoin liebe Gemeinde,


heute in einem Monat beginnt für mich eine Woche Bestandskorrektur der Dorschbestände im Langelandbelt. Wer ist denn sonst noch ab 15.10. in Spodsbjerg?


----------



## Greenhorn (15. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin DasaTeamchef,
bin vom 15.10. für 1 Woche in Spodsbjerg, diesmal mit der Familie inkl. Eltern und Schwiegereltern.
Letzten Oktober war ich auch mit der Familie oben, da lief es ganz ordentlich auf Dorsch und Platte, und ich hatte sogar meine erste Mefo.
Gruß
Greenhorn


----------



## Multe (15. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Greenhorn, doch nicht schon wieder nach LL. Da hättest du doch gleich oben bleiben können.
Wie man Dorsche fängt hast du ja gesehen.
Werde dir noch eine PN schicken wo die Mefos wohnen.
Ich glaube DMI hat für diese Woche sehr, sehr schlechtes Wetter verausgesagt und keinen Fisch.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Bitti2 (16. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich sags ungern: 
Die Wettervorhersage für Sa & So ist wie ein bissl gut. Somit sind ab Montag keine Fische mehr drin im Wasser 

Ich packe jetzt noch ca 100kg Ausrüstung in den Passat und fahr nach dem Mittag nach Langeland. Danke an Multe und alle anderen für die Tipps.


----------



## Brisko (16. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Bitti2

Na dann Petri.... aber wehe wir kommen am 08.10. dort an und fangen nix... |krach: Lass uns noch was über!!!!


----------



## ZiggyStardust (16. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hätte auch gern die PM mit Standort Mefo...
Danke

Ziggy


----------



## Multe (16. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Ziggy, bekommst du kurz vorher natürlich auch.
gruß Multe


----------



## Multe (16. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Das nenn ich *Frauenpower*:
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/userbericht/frauenpower-vor-langeland-3064.html
und hier: http://www.spodsbjerghavn.dk/?vm=6034
Da haben uns die Frauen mal wieder gezeigt wer der bessere Angler ist, denn *alle* der ganz dicken Dorsche wurden *nur* von Frauen gefangen.
Erst sinds die Schweizer, dann die Holländer und nun die FRAUEN.( und eine davon ist auch aus der Schweiz )
Wer fängt die Großdorsche im nächsten Jahr ??
Ist wie beim Rucola - Bonbon, nur heist es hier - wer hat sie gefangen - die ( z.T. schweizer) *Frauen*


----------



## XxBenexX (17. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@ Multe

Ich würde ja sagen die Schweizer und Holländer haben ja nu genug  und nach dem Frauenjahr sollte ja ein Männerjahr folgen #6

Das passt sich natürlich sehr gut da ich ja Anfang Juni 2012 auf LL zum Fischen sein werd |supergri


----------



## Greenhorn (17. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@Walter, schönen Dank für Dein Angebot.

Schon wieder Langeland? Ich glaub ich bin verliebt in die Insel...

Übrigens - Peter hat es schon geschrieben, vielen Dank für den Kaffee, und schade, dass wir an dem Mittwoch nicht noch mit Dir raus sind. Aber vielleicht bekommen wir die Gelegenheit, das nachzuholen.


----------



## Delta-Golf (18. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin,

wie haltet Ihr es eigentlich mit der Drift beim Pilken vom Boot?
Lasst Ihr das Boot treiben oder werft Ihr einen Anker?
Falls ja, bis zu welcher Geschw. ist es erfolgreich?


----------



## Multe (18. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Du wirst doch nicht mitten in der Fahrrinne Anker werfen wollen??
Beim Pilken musst du treiben.
Bis 2 Knoten Strom kannst du noch vernünftig angeln. Darüber hinaus ist eine gute Köderführung nicht mehr möglich - und ganz schwere gewichte machen keinen Sinn.
Ankern kannst du nur im flachen wenn du auf platte angelst - und da ist es auch nicht sinnvoll. treibst du nämlich, so fischst du einen viel größeren Bereich ab.


----------



## Delta-Golf (18. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Du wirst doch nicht mitten in der Fahrrinne Anker werfen wollen??
> ....



nun nicht gerade in der Farrinne. Bei meinen letzten Versuchen habe ich jedoch jedesmal, neben dem Fahrwasser, den Anker fallen lassen.
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. #6


----------



## Multe (18. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*Mach so etwas nie wieder*. Stell dir mal vor, da kommt ein dicker Pott auf dich zu und der Anker hängt am Grund fest. Ich habe da schon einige böse Geschichten erlebt.
Die einen konnten Gott sei dank gerade noch die Leine kappen, dabei ging fast einer über Bord.


----------



## Delta-Golf (18. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Da mach Dir mal keine unnötigen Gedanken. Beim Dorschangeln bin ich ein totaler Anfänger. Die Gefahren beim Ankern und allgemein bei dem befahren der Ost- und Nordsee kenne ich seit vielen Jahren durch aktives Segeln. Gut gemeinte Ratschläge nehme ich aber gerne auf.
Vom Segelboot aus habe ich jedoch immer recht starke Drift, dann komme ich mit dem Pilken kaum hinterher


----------



## ZiggyStardust (18. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hab mal im Kutterangeln nen Fred aufgemacht und stell das auch mal hier ein....

vllt... wirds ja interessant...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=226284

Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## Chris19 (19. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mahlzeit,
bevor ich es wieder vergesse.
Mir kam gestern beim Barsche ärgern am heimischen See wieder was in den Kopf da ich mit Dropshot fischte...

Hatte in Langeland mal Dropshot versucht, da Multe das schon praktizierte. Ging richtig gut! Besonders mit den DAM Power Devil Sticks war viel zu holen. Durch die geringe Strömung hatte der wohl noch durch seine Form besonders viel Spiel. Farben Brown Dead Fish and Brown Chicken Liver und den XXL in Japanrot.

Denke mal der Eein oder Andere benutzt die in heimischen Gewässern für Barsch, Zander und Hecht, aber sollte man auf jeden Fall auch mal mit aufs Meer nehmen, gerade in der XXL Version.

War ne schöne Angelei!:m


----------



## autoglas (20. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde muss (leider?) im Oktober noch mal nach Spotsberg für kurze 3Wochen,und hab im board noch keine Meldungen vom Mefos gesehen?jetzt bin Ich nicht ganz sicher ob überhaubt was gefangen wurde,für kurze Infos wäre Ich Dankbar.Gruß Horst


----------



## Matze 74 (22. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo ihr LL-verrückten |uhoh::q,

so nun ist es bald soweit :vik:,am Samstag um ca.03.00h ist Abfahrt aus dem wunderschönen Hannover in Richtung unserer Lieblingsinsel #6:m.Ich bin jetzt schon total aufgeregt und kann es kaum noch abwarten.Wenn das Wetter wirklich so kommen sollte wie es vorhergesagt ist,dann wird das ein richtig geiler Tripp:k.
Habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar aktuelle Berichte für mich von den letzten Tagen,wo wurde gefangen,welche Köder liefen gut und in was für Farben.Ein paar Antworten von euch wären super.

LG Matze |wavey:


----------



## Carptigers (22. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bei uns gehts in 18 Stunden los... ^^ Wir sehen uns in Spodsbjerg.


----------



## Matze 74 (22. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Florian |wavey:,

na dann gute und staufreie Fahrt wünsche ich euch.Wir sehen uns bestimmt bei Thomas im Laden oder im Hafen. Wir fahren einen dunkelblauen Golf 4 und eine E-Klasse mit H-Kennzeichen natürlich.Ihr dürftet ja auch nicht schwer zu erkennen sein aus WOB .
Vielleicht könnt ihr uns ja schon von den ersten Fängen berichten.
Ich freu mich schon darauf euch kennen zu lernen.
Bis dahin ein dickes petri.

LG Matze #h


----------



## ado (22. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich mach mich mit meinem Vater auch in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag aufn Weg nach Spodsbjerg.


----------



## Carptigers (22. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke, denke das dürfte keine Probleme geben,fahren ja Nachts... Sind mit nem roten T 5 Bus unterwegs. 
Man sieht sich  :m


----------



## matthias_other1 (22. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo alle LLverrückte ,

ich bin seit einer guten Woche wieder im Lande .
War für mich das erste mal LL .
Allerdings hatten wir richtig in Klo gegriffen .
Von 6 Angeltagen konnten wir nur einmal richtig raus .
Danke nochmal an Walter , dank seiner Infos hat es auch gleich richtig gerappelt . Bester Dorsch war so um die 75 cm .
Makrelen waren auch vorort .
Gebissen haben die Leos ausschliesslich auf rote Twister am Seitenarm . 
Viele Kleindorsch war auch dabei , welche weiter wachsen dürfen . Platte beissen wie verrückt . 
Einfach Hafenausfahrt raus Richtung Norden ( 10 min ) bei 6-8 Metern mit Buttlöffel und Watti und alles wird gut :vik:
Achso mal ne kleine Warnung am Rande . Es werden zur Zeit viele Petermännchen gefangen . Ich selber machte auch die Bekanntschaft , allerdings hat er mir keinen Schaden zu gefügt . Zu unserer Zeit waren 6 Angler in der Notaufnahme in Rydköping . Kleiner Tip nach Kontakt :
Betroffene Stellen mit HEIßEM Wasser behandeln und nicht mit kaltem .
Ansonsten waren die Stellnetze echt nervig . Nicht nur das sie elend lang waren , nein es gab sie auch in Massen . Also Augen auf !


----------



## Matze 74 (24. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Guten morgen alle zusammen
so nun ist es endlich soweit,in einer Stunde geht's los auf unsere:m Insel. Ich Freu mich wie ein kleines Kind auf den Weihnachtsmann :m
Wünscht uns Glück,ich melde mich dann so schnell wie möglich.

LG Matze


----------



## Multe (24. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jungs, wenn das diese Woche nicht klappt....#c
bessere Bedingungen gab es schon seit Wochen nicht mehr. Die 11m/s haben sie bei DMI ja gegen 4-5m/s ausgetauscht und die Strömung bleibt somit die nächste Woche auch sehr schwach.
Besser kann es gar nicht sein.
Die Plätze wo die Dorsche wohnen kennt ihr ja.
Wünsche euch allen - schmerzende Arme vom Drill.
Gruß Multe


----------



## TeichgrafOB (25. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo
Nach 2 Wochen LL bin ich dann auch wieder zurück..

Und bevor ich Berichte was wir so erlebt haben vorab das für mich Wichtigste:

VIELEN DANK THOMAS
für deine Tägliche Hilfe rund um Köder und Wetter

VIELEN DANK NIKOLAJ (auch wenn er nicht mit liest)
für das geniale Boot auf das so manche neidisch waren sowie für das schöne Ferienhaus!

Gefangen haben wir absolut reichlich und Spaß hat es auch gemacht!
Bilder kommen sobald ich welche habe und dann kommt auch Zeitnah der Bericht!
Also bis später, Grüße,
Felix der Teichgraf


----------



## TeichgrafOB (25. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Der Bericht
Die erste Woche, 10.09. – 17.09.
Samstags Ankunft, kurze Ausfahrt Abends zum Blinddarm, jeder fing seine ersten Dorsche, wenig Wind wenig Wellen, das passte.
Sonntags aufgrund der guten Fänge die im Plotter markierten Stellen früh morgens erneut angefahren am Blinddarm. Ebenfalls wieder schöne Dorsche für jeden bis etwa 70cm. (Wir wussten das es dort nicht die ganz dicken geben wird) Schon etwas mehr Wind und Wellen und für die nächsten Tage sah es nicht besser aus.
Montags früh noch raus gefahren, für den Nachmittag allerdings bereits Schlechtwetter vorhergesagt. Daher Würmer besorgt und auf Platte gefischt. Nach vielen großen Flundern Schollen und teilweise auch recht großen Klieschen wieder zurück in den Hafen.
Dienstags und Mittwochs war an Angeln nicht zu denken, zumindest nicht so das es Spaß machen würde, also ne ruhige Kugel geschoben und ein paar Ausflüge gemacht, unter anderem an den Forellensee im Süden der Insel. Gefangen haben wir einige schöne Lachsforellen bis eta 3 Pfund.
Donnerstags Nachmittags bei immer noch Sch..wetter aber immerhin schon bedeutend ruhiger wieder raus auf Plattfisch, alles wie gehabt.
Freitags der absolute Höhepunkt. Für mich leider nur Wettermäßig da ich nicht raus war zum Angeln sondern in Svendborg zum Shoppen. Die beiden Kollegen die draussen waren fingen eine Wanne voll Dorsche wieder am Blinddarm. Alles Küchendorsche bis maximal 70cm, warum sie bei dem Wetter nicht nach Süden gefahren sind wie d zB die Fänger des Dorsches der Woche, wird genau so deren Geheimnis bleiben wie warum ich ausgerechnet an diesem Tag nicht auf dem Meer war.
Abends dann bei Windstille und beinahe Null Drift auch nur noch entsprechend schlecht gefangen.

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## Carptigers (25. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen, drei schöne Tage sind nun leider zu Ende.
Gestartet sind wir am Freitag, gefischt haben wir etwas nördlich Spodsbjerg und im Bereich des gelben Turms, Nachmittag dann auf Platte. Hatten diesen Tag leider nur 3 Dorsche.
Samstag ging es dann gleich Richtung Süden. Dort haben wir dann Dorsche bis ü 10 KG gefangen, u 50cm ging zurück. Trotzdem fanden 28 Dorsche den Weg in unsere Kiste. 
Sonntag sind wir erst zum gelben Turm gefahren, um den Strom zu checken. |bigeyes
Dieser kam nun aus Süd,also entschieden wir uns in den Norden zu fahren. Erster stop nichts. Zweiter stop ging es dann schlag auf schlag, in der ersten Stunde hatten wir schon über 30 Fische, wobei auch einige kleine dabei waren. Das Problem war nur, dass die Strömung immer stärker wurde, bis zum Mittag 5km/h. 
Wir haben danach nochmals im Süden unser Glück versucht, mit der Hoffnung, weniger Strömung zu haben, leider vergeblich. So fuhren wir dann in den Hafen und traten die Heimreise an.

Fazit: die größeren Fische standen alle tiefer als 23 m, kurioser Weise war, wie oben schon genannt, ein roter Twisterschwanz fängig, Pilker ging weniger und Gummi so gut wie nichts.


----------



## Multe (27. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Am letzten WE war vor Onsevik die DM im Plattfischangeln. Hier fingen die 310 Teilnehmer 10.500 #dPlattfische.
http://www.fiskeavisen.dk/Nyheder/a.htm?artid=464


----------



## axeljass (28. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wir sind jetzt seit dem 24.9 hier in Spodsbjerg und es geht absolut nichts mehr.Am ersten Tag sind 6 gute Fische rausgekommen-aber seitdem nix dolles mehr, heute nochmal 2 um 50-60cm,aber das wars dann auch....und das mit 3 Mann 5 Tage. Die Strömung ist einfach zu stark,-ich kam teilweise mit 350g nicht nach unten und mehr wollt ich dann nicht mehr ranmachen,nützt ja auch nix wenn der Pilker mit 30kmh über den Boden saust. Also irgendwie recht enttäuschend -aber 2 Tage haben wir ja noch.
Gruß, Axel


----------



## Greenhorn (28. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na das sollte wohl insbesondere morgen kein Problem sein...


----------



## axeljass (29. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hoffentlich-Windvorhersage ist ja gut.Sonst gehn wir unter Land u versuchen's mal auf Platte,aber das wir Fisch mit nach Hause bringen bezweifel ich mittlerweile...naja, mal sehn


----------



## DasaTeamchef (29. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

moinmoin,

ich sage es ja immer wieder - für den Langelandbelt gehören einfach 2Gang Multirollen und schwere Bleie dazu....diese von uns so geliebte Meerenge hat ja unter anderem daher so viel Fisch, weil hier immer (fast) Strömung ist und Futter bringt. Sicher bringt es mehr Spaß an leichtem Geschirr und im flachen Wasser.....aber warum soll ich 10 untermaßige fangen um einen maßigen zu bekommen? Da fische ich lieber tief und schwer und dann mit großen Jigs, da habe ich auf 10 maßige Fische 1-2 untermaßige. Und da ich mit 800-1000 Gramm nicht pilke....spare ich die Kraft für das einholen.


----------



## Multe (29. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej axeljass, dann hättest du am Nachmittag ab 14Uhr rausfahren müssen. Da war jedenfalls im S fast keine Strömung.
Habe Kontakt mit einigen in Spodsbjerg und die fangen sehr gut.
gruß Multe
@ Dasa, so stark war die Strömung nun auch nicht. sie hatte gerade 1,5 knoten


----------



## DasaTeamchef (29. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Multe,


klar, dann geht auch easy pilken - aber ich hatte Ende Juni 2Tage mit mehr als 3sm und da mussten fast alle bei 25m Tiefe aufgeben.....



Multe schrieb:


> Hej axeljass, dann hättest du am Nachmittag ab 14Uhr rausfahren müssen. Da war jedenfalls im S fast keine Strömung.
> Habe Kontakt mit einigen in Spodsbjerg und die fangen sehr gut.
> gruß Multe
> @ Dasa, so stark war die Strömung nun auch nicht. sie hatte gerade 1,5 knoten


----------



## Chris19 (29. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Axeljass, 

schau mal unter dem Link, da kannste Dir immer aktuelle Strömungsdaten anschauen. Am Besten morgens nachm Aufstehen mal kurz reinschauen, dann seid ihr wenigstens nicht überrascht und wisst auch etwa wie lange das dauern kann. Die Strömung ist heute und morgen jeweils für ca. 3 Stunden etwas härter.

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/farvandsudsigter/baltsund.htm


----------



## bacalo (29. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

@=Chris19 

schau mal unter dem Link, da kannste Dir immer aktuelle Strömungsdaten anschauen. 

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/farvandsudsigter/baltsund.htm[/QUOTE]


Thanks für den interessanten Link#6

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Multe (29. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej bacalo, diese Daten brauchst du doch nicht im tiefen Spessart. #cDa fließt doch nur der Main.:q
Gruß Multe


----------



## shorty 38 (29. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich sag nur Treibanker|supergri Gruß Shorty


----------



## Carptigers (30. September 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Thomas hatte geniale Jigköpfe im Laden mit rotem und gelbem Kopf bis 500 gr. mit nicht allzu großen Haken. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo man die noch bekommt?


----------



## ado (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute, 
auch wir sind wieder zurück.

Kleines Fazit: 
Der Dorsch wollte gefunden werden, Fische bis knapp über 70cm haben den weg in die Kühlbox gefunden. Insgesammt waren es wenn ich richtig gezählt habe ca 20 Stk über 50cm drunter ging alles wieder zurück zum Wachsen. Allerdings war die Strömung extrem heftig, so dass die Dorschfischerei nicht immer Spaß gemacht hat. Daher haben wir auch recht intensiv auf Plattfisch gefischt. Und hier würd ich sagen sehr gut gefangen. ca 40 Stk wobei wir ettliche definitiv maßige auch wieder rein haben und nur die richtig gute behalten haben aber auch hier gabs Zeiten wo man driftend mit 100g keinen Grundkontakt halten konnte. 
Als kleines Zuckerl gabs auch noch 2 Markrelen als Beifang.

Der Dorsch stand ein klein wenig tiefer (ca bei 25m) und auch die Platten waren alle zwischen 7 & 9 Meter zu finden. Flacher ging jeweils nichts.

 Danke nochmal an Multe für die Infos.

Aber das Fischen im belt war die ganze Woche "Arbeit". Die Strömung war mit ausnahme von ich glaub Mittwoch meiner Meinung nach heftigst. laut GPS Mittwoch bei 3,5 km/h die restlichen Tage bei 5-7 km/h. Hab auch auf keinem anderen Boot wirklich prall gefüllt Kisten gesehen. 

Aber wir hatten unseren Spaß und unsere Fische . Wir kommmen wieder!


----------



## sitzangler (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,

bin die letzte Oktoberwoche auf der Insel, hat einer Kennung was oder ob überhaupt schon Brandungs- und Mefo-mäßig was geht.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## ado (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So tief wie die Fishe grad stehen weiß ich nicht ob die schon so dicht unter land ziehen.

Mefos sind anscheinend schon das ganze jahr extrem schwierig.


----------



## Michael Horn (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL-Gemiende,

am Freitag ist es endlich wieder soweit. Langeland...... die Dritte .... in 2011. 

Hat jemand aktuelle Infos, wie tief die Leo's im Süden stehen. Im letzten Oktober fingen wir fast alles zwischen 7-12 Meter. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Upi (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin!
Wir sind vom 4-7. 11. wieder mit ein paar Leuten da!
Ich freu mich jetzt schon!!!


----------



## autoglas (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael war gestern den ersten Tag fischen und hab so auf 18-25 Meter 2 Dorsche gefangen es war so eine starke Strömung das 300 Gramm nicht ausreichten,aber die Platten auf 8-10 Meter waren eine gute Alternative Gruß Horst


----------



## Chrissi (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,

ich war letzte auch mit ein paar Angelkameraden auf Langeland.
Wir haben auf Meerforelle gefischt. Es war extrem schwierig, ein paar kleine Forellen zwüschen 25 und 35 gingen an den Haken. Die Dorsche waren auch recht launisch von Land aus, aber einen Versuch wert. Eine maßige Meerforelle konnte ich doch noch fangen.


----------



## Tommi P. (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Moin Langelandfans,
  war vom 27. Bis 29. Sept. auf der schönen Insel und ich hatte gar keine Probleme. Ok auf den Strom muss man sich eben einstellen, da es sich ja um eine sogenannte Meerenge handelt (Sund/Belt) und da strömt es nun mal etwas mehr als sonst wo. Und der Fisch war auch immer da. Ich habe es die 3 Tage am Bermudadreieck versucht und wurde mit schönen Fischen belohnt. Und bei mir kommt nur einer mit, der Ü 60 ist. OK am 2. Tag habe ich einige Fische um die 50+ cm mitgenommen(3 Stück), da die Größeren sich erst gegen Mittag überreden ließen. Fazit: 1. Tag mit guten Strom und Bleigewichten um 500 Gr. und passiven Fischen brachte sehr gute Fische. 2. Tag war Wettertechnisch schon zu gut, kaum Wind bis gar kein Wind und Strom nur mäßig. 3. Tag Anfangs nur wenig Strom und Null Wind aber genial zum Angeln. Man konnte diesmal vieles ausprobieren und die Köder wollten sie alle haben. OK spezielle Köder haben immer Fische ans Boot gebracht aber wie gesagt man muss auch mal was ausprobieren. Sehr ärgerlich war, dass sich der Fischer ziemlich breit gemacht hat. OK das ist sein „Täglich Brot“ aber so schlecht gekennzeichnete Netzte, ne ne das muss nun auch nicht sein. Und immer da wo wir am Vortag gut gefangen haben, war er nächsten Tag vor Ort und hat uns zur Seite gedrängt und dann seine Netze entladen. Ich habe für dieses Jahr genug Dorsch und widme mich nun mehr dem Trolling. Wünsche denjenigen die es noch vor sich haben und die schöne Insel besuchen dürfen/wollen viel „Petri“  und immer eine sichere Heimfahrt in den Hafen. Aber nächste Jahr heißt es dann auch wieder für mich „Langeland = Angelland“.:k


  PS. In den Tagen ist einem Angelkollegen ein schöner Steinbutt an den Haken gegangen und Sie haben einen guten „Leng“  um die 90++ cm!!! am Kescher verloren.:vik:


  Gruß Thomas (Team AnOKi für die, die mich vor Ort gesehen haben)


----------



## ado (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

 ok jetzt wo ich auch mal da oben war, klärt mich bitte mal jemand auf?
Blinddarm schätz ich mal ist östlich und leicht südlich des gelben trums, der einschnitt in den 23m bereich, oder?
Und wo bitte ist dann das Bermudsdreieck?

Naja sooo viele 60+ hatten wir leider net am Band waren galub ich am ende ca 10Stk. und 10 Stk zwischen 50 und 60. aber so n guter mitte 50er kann man schonmal mitnehmen vor allem wenn se jemand der ganz neu in LL war net wirklich ins Boot springen. oder?


----------



## Carptigers (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Der Blinddarm ist südöstlich der gelben Turms.
Das Bermudadreieck ist nordöstlich SB, ca 5 sm vom Hafen entfernt. Erkennst du da dran, dass 2 grüne und eine rote Tonne auf engstem Raum zusammenstehen.


----------



## Carpfriend18 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,Angelfreunde
hatt jemand mal ein tipp wo man gut auf Langeland Brandungsangeln kann.
wir wollen morgen loss,und wissen noch nicht wirklich wo wir hinfahren.
...ein Petri...Heil die alle gerade auf Langeland sind


----------



## Multe (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Carpfriend18, etwas knapp aber du hast eine PN.
gruß Multe


----------



## ZiggyStardust (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Sodele... noch 4 mal schlafen.. dann gehts auch los.....

Und pünktlich schlägt das Wetter um... Hoffen jetzt das es nicht so schlimm kommt wie anzunehmen ist....

Die letzten Norwegenurlaube sahen immer so aus, dass nur 1 Angeltag auf dem offenen Meer möglich war.....

Hoffen wir jetzt auf Dänemark und nicht so stürmischen Wind....

Vielleicht wird aber wenigstens das Wasser kälter, das ja offensichtlich noch 15 Grad aufweist....

Ziggy


----------



## Michael Horn (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So, langsam wird es erst. Morgen Abend gehts endlich wieder los. Boot steht bereits in den Startlöchern. So wie es bislang aussieht wird auch der Wind da sein. Aber es scheint so, dass die ganze Woche Wind aus West kommt. Das wäre ja zumindest für Bukkemose vorteilhaft. Wenn dann die Leo's hoffentlich schon in flachere ziehen, dann werden wir wie immer schöne Angelstunden erleben dürfen. Lassen wir es einfach auf uns zukommen..... so wies kommt, kommts, Windstille kann man leider noch nicht buchen. 

Alle die ebenfalls hochfahren, jetzt schon ein dickes Petri. 

Gruß Michael#6


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bin schon e bissl neidisch!!!:g:g:g:g
Aber der Wind sieht halt nicht so gut aus....

Wünsche Euch trotzdem viel Spaß und nicht so viel Ärger wie wir in Als hatten (mit dem Wetter, den wenigen Fischen, etc.)

Petri Heil

Tom:vik:


----------



## Michael Horn (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wenn wir nochein bissel Platz im Auto haben, nehmen wir das gute Wetter aus der Pfalz mit :m


----------



## DasaTeamchef (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Wenn wir nochein bissel Platz im Auto haben, nehmen wir das gute Wetter aus der Pfalz mit :m


 


ich muss noch 8Tage warten - die Vorbereitungen laufen aber auf Hochtouren.....

von mir schon einmal ein dickes Petri für Euch


----------



## Brisko (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So, bei uns sind es jetzt auch nur noch zwei Tage. Samstag morgen gehts um 6 Uhr los..... Wie gesagt haben wir Boot und Haus bei Nikolaj gebucht. Übrigens sind wir auch am Hafen nicht zu übersehen, denn wir kommen mit einem knallgelben Bulli:vik: Wir würden uns freuen, wenn man sich mal da oben auf nen Schnack trifft|bla: Wir hoffen natürlich auf ein paar Tips von dir Michael.....|wavey:
Also.... wir sehen und im Norden!!!!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So wie es im Moment aussieht, werde ich wohl auch von Mittwoch bis Samstag nach Langeland fahren.
War schon lange nicht mehr oben, freu mich richtig darauf.


----------



## Multe (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej u - see fischer, dann halte dich mal ab Mittwoch an Brisko und Ziggy, denn die wissen wo die dicken Dorsche wohnen - wenn sie der Wind bis dahin nicht verweht hat.
Müsste aber klappen.
euch allen einen gute Fang.
Multe


----------



## Brisko (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wie siehts denn im Moment mit den "Grenzerfahrungen" aus? Die Grenzkontrollen sollen ja wegfallen. Ist das schon in die Praxis umgesetzt oder steht man unter Umständen doch noch?


----------



## Multe (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Brisko, da gibt es keine Probleme - da hast du freie Fahrt.
gruß Multe


----------



## schmelzer (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,sind ab Samstag auch auf Langeland!!(freu)
Hoffentlich gibt der Wind noch etwas nach.
Weis irgentjemand wie Tief die Schollen stehen?


----------



## autoglas (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Schmelzer Schollen stehn auf 8-10 meter meiner Meinung nach egal wo li.oder re. Hafen raus Scholle satt gruß horst


----------



## ado (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Also meine Erfahrung war, dass die Durchschnittsgröße rechts vom Hafen nen kleinen tick besser war. Links hatten wir sehr viele Briefmarken aber hin und wieder auch richtig gute, unter anderem auch unsere größete mit etwas über 50cm.
Such dir einfach ne Seite aus, wenns da net richtig beißt versuchs nochmal auf der anderen Seite. Ich würd eher sagen 6-10m je nach Tag. Wir hatte vorletze Woche mal die Fische nur von 6-7m und dann andere Tage da waren se nur von 8-10m zu finden.


----------



## Josepe (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,
Ich fahr Ende Oktober mit einem Freund das erste Mal nach Langeland zum Brandungsangeln.Wir haben eine Wohnung in der nähe von Bagenkop, kann mir jemand sagen wo gute stellen zum Brandungsangeln sind?Wollen auf Dorsch und event. auf Schollen gehen.
Gruß Josepe


----------



## Michael Horn (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL-Gemeinde, 

melde mich Live aus Langeland. 

Internet-Anschluß steh in unserem Ferienhaus. 

Unsere Anreise verlief problemlos. Unsere erste Ausfahrt sollte am Sonntag stattfinden. Auf Grund der Vorhersage war nur kurzes Antesten angesagt. Erster Stop bei 8 Meter tiefe brachte null komma nix. Also ging es anschließend raus auf 25 Meter. 
Der Erste Fisch meines Sohnemannes war gleich ein guter. Pilker runter und Rute krumm. Das Ergebnis war ein prächtiger 80er mit 6 kg (siehe Bild 1) . In der Folgezeit konnte wir noch einige schöne Dorsche bis 3,5 landen. 
Die Dorsche wurden alle in tiefen zwischen 22 - 25 Metern gefangen. 
Die ersten Filets liegen zur Tiefkühlung in der Truhe und morgen gehts weiter. 

Grüße an alle 

.............. hier die ersten aktuellen Fotos.!


----------



## DasaTeamchef (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hallo LL-Gemeinde,
> 
> melde mich Live aus Langeland.
> 
> ...


 


Na sauber sag I - weiter so.....ein ganz paar noch für mich drin lassen.....


----------



## shorty 38 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Josepe, im Süden bist du um diese Jahreszeit genau richtig. Gulstav ist dann aber auch schon um 16 Uhr in seiner ganzen Spitze besetzt. Gute Stellen findest du am Leuchtturm Keldsnor, am Vognsberg, in Fredmose und für Plattfische Illebölle. Bei Westwind lohnt sich auch ein Versuch in Ristinge. Dort einfach am alten Hotel parken und bis zum Kliff gehen. Vertragt euch mit den Meforellenanglern. Köder bekommst Du bei Thomas im Angelcenter Spodsbjerg oder bei Thorben Hansen direkt an der Hauptstraße in Trygelev. Gruß Shorty


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Petrie Michael zu den tollen Leos.

ab heute sieht es ja laut windfinder wieder etwas besser für den Langelandbelt aus...wünsch Euch noch erfolgreiche Tage.

Ich will Mitte November noch mal hoch...(die 300 km!!:m)

Wie schaut es dann mit Boot fahren aus? Weiß jemand ob Nikolaj da noch vermietet oder ist dann schon "Winter"??

Gruß aus dem sonnigen Kiel.


----------



## Multe (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej KielerSprotte85, da ist alles schon geputzt vom Salz befreit und liegt im Winterlager.


----------



## Hein2 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin,

meine Freundin und ich sind derzeit in Fredmose und wollen morgen von Osterskov aus mit dem Boot raus.

Hat einer ne Idee wo ne gute Sandbank in der Nähe ist (Naturköder schleifen lassen) bzw. "wo man dort in etwa den Dorsch antreffen kann"?


Danke im Voraus!!!


----------



## shorty 38 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Hein, halt dich mal Richtung Wäldchen, dort gehst du auf 8-10 Meter und läßt dich dort Richtung Süden treiben. Dort fängst du richtig dicke Platte und auch den einen oder anderen Dorsch. Sandbänke findest du dort auch vorm Vognsberg und an der ersten Steilküste ohne Bäume. Kleine bunte Buttlöffel erhöhen eindeutig den Fang. Gruß Shorty


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Walter,

danke für die Info. Dann muss halt vom Strand aus was gehen...:q


----------



## DasaTeamchef (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Noch ungefähr 17Stunden und es geht los auf "unsere Insel"....


----------



## Hein2 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Danke erst einmal!

..... und wo liegen erfolgsversprechendere Dorschplätze, die mit einem Kleinboot zu erreichen sind?

Grüße

Hein


----------



## delowsky (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

..na dann mal Petri Heil - wir erwarten 50 Platte am morgigen Tag von Dir...


----------



## DasaTeamchef (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ok Ok - 50 Platte, das sollte machbar sein.....mit 550 alten Wattwürmern habe ich gute Hoffnung. Bisher haben die alten eingefrorenen Würmer genauso gut getrumpft wie frische.

ich werde natürlich einen anständigen Bericht verfassen, und diesmal wohl auch ein paar fotos machen. Von LongIsland wird es aber wohl nix hier zu posten.....

Boar - bin ich ge.. auf fischen.......nachher noch die schlappen 385Km abreissen - Boot klar machen und ab geht er......


----------



## DasaTeamchef (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ach ja....ich habe auch meine Steinbuttrute mit...lach


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich wünsch Dir petri Heil!
Leider hab ich 800 km, sonst würd ich Dich begleiten.
Viel Spaß...
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Multe (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Jungs, so lief das fast täglich Anfang September vor Spodsbjerg.|gr:#d Trailer von 10 min. gibt es hier
http://www.scandic-mediagroup.nl/index.php?page=6
den Bericht  -Langeland September 2011 - könnt ihr bei Google übersetzen


----------



## heinzi (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Jungs, so lief das fast täglich Anfang September vor Spodsbjerg.|gr:#d
> http://www.scandic-mediagroup.nl/index.php?page=6



Hallo Walter, leider nur nicht bei uns. Wenn Du uns nicht gezeigt hättest wo der Fisch steht, wäre es noch übler ausgegangen.:q
Es zeigt allerdings, was für Potential dort steckt.
Aber nächstes Jahr wirds auch bei uns besser werden.:vik:
Ach übrigends, die Jungs waren ja auch zur gleichen Zeit dort wie wir. Da kann man mal sehen, wie wichtig doch Erfahrung ist.
Gruß
Heinz


----------



## Multe (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej heinzi, nun hast du ja gesehen wie es geht und für nächstes Jahr  hast du auch schon den termin und wenn es dann nicht klappt ???|krach:   :r
Die Holländer haben die großen Dorsche einmal direkt vor dem gelben Turm gefangen und einmal südlich DW52  die Doublette hatten sie auf dem Platz wo wir zusammen waren.:vik:

Gruß Multe


----------



## heinzi (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

...der Termin ist schon vorgemerkt, muß halt nur entsprechend mit den Kollegen abgestimmt werden. Ja, was mach ich wenn`s dann wieder nicht klappt? Ich werd`s einfach weiter versuchen bis es klappt. :q:vik:
Außerdem wirst Du doch auch vor Ort sein. Was soll also passieren?:m


----------



## shorty 38 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

I´m still loving you!


----------



## ZiggyStardust (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Bin seit gestern auch wieder zurück....

Samstag angekommen.... Wind in 5 aus West... keine Ausfahrt mehr...

Sonntag:

Boot in Empfang (Uttern / 50Ps) genommen.... Wind in 4 aus Nordwest... 11.00 aus Bagenkop raus gefahren um die Südspitze rum und in Küstennähe geblieben... Tiefe bis 8 m

Fang: 3 Dorsche mit grade mal 45 cm und ein Horni sowie eine Platte

um 14.00h abgebrochen und mit Mühe und Not wieder in den Hafen rein... Wind mittlerweile auf 5

Montag: Wind aus NW in 6 mit 8er Böen... da ging nicht mal Strand

Dienstag: Wind aus West in 6
             Bagenkopp keine Ausfahrt möglich

Zum Glück war ja Michael da 

Hat mich mit raus genommen... dafür nochmal Danke...

Nur Fänge waren nicht der Rede wert.... da wir wg. Wellengang unter Land bleiben mussten. Trotzdem bin ich selten so nass geworden...
Wasser kam von überall her... schwappte über die Bordwand und kam in Mengen vom Himmel gefallen... Hätte ich auch in den Belt springen können.

Mittwoch... Wind in 6 aus West... selbst im Hafenbecken Schaumkronen...

Donnerstag... 
Wind ist eingeschlafen... also früh raus... und Dorsche suchen...

im Flachen... 0

dann grüne Tonne Höhe Leuchtturm hats dann gerappelt...

12 schöne Dorsche um die 60 - 75 cm und auf der Anfahrt und noch 12 schöne Platte mitgenommen.... Dazu jede Menge Kleindorsch, der wieder im Belt schwimmt... und noch ein Horni von 77cm... wieso sind die noch da ????  Wasser immer noch 16 Grad....

Freitag:  Windstill... Meer ...Ententeich

Wieder zur grünen Tonne...
Auf der Anfahrt 4 60er Dorsche im Flachwasser vor Gulstav...
an der Tonne noch ein Dorsch von 73 cm.. aber n magerer Bursche ohne Bauch... und das wars dann schon... aber 14 Uhr ging nichts mehr... bis auf 10 Kleine die wieder im Wasser sind...

starke Drift Richtung Küste ..ohne Wind....

Denke mal... jetzt gehen se langsam ins Flachwasser rein... zu spät für uns...

Angelmethoden:  Pilker ca. 80 Gramm mit 2 Beifänger..rot/schwarz

und Naturködermontagen mit Seeringler... wo auch gute Dorsche bei 24 m einstiegen.


Insgesamt in Betracht des Wetters... noch ganz gelungen.... Überraschend viel Fisch im Belt... nur hinkommen muss man....

Nächste mal vllt. doch besser ein Boot in Spodsberg... da die Anfahrt auch gut ins Geld geht... in den 3 Tagen 120 Euro für Sprit verballert....

Komme aber sicher wieder....

Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## Michael Horn (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen, 

wir sind ebenfalls leider wieder zurück aus Langeland. Einen ersten kleinen Bericht von letzten Sonntag, an dem wir schöne Dorsche bis 6 kg landen konnten habt Ihr mit Bildern ja schon bekommen. Da uns leider das Laptop versagte, konnte ich nicht weiter berichten. Wie Ziggy schon erwähnt, hatten wir fast die ganze Woche über starken Wind. Da dieser bis Donnerstag aus Westen kam, konnte vor Bukkemose unter Land gefischt werden. Wir konnten dort unter Land ein paar Platten verhaften, was aber nicht der Rede Wert ist. 

Dienstags-Vormittags sind wir dann zusammen mit Ziggy raus...... das war aber schon Extremfisching, so dass auch schon bald abgebrochen wurde. 

Da der Wind etwas nachgelassen hatte, sind wir am Nachmittag nochmal kurz rausgefahren. In einer Stunde Angeln konnten wir zu Dritt immerhin 10 gute Dorsche verhaften. 

Mittwochs immer noch sehr guter Wind, so dass wir zunächst wieder unter Land fischen mussten. Am frühen Nachittag war es dann aber wieder möglich, in tiefere Gebiete zu fahren und so konnten wir 14 Dorsche ziehen, welche den Weg in unsere Tiefkühltruhe fanden. 

Donnerstag dann endlich besseres Wetter und wir konnten raus in die tieferen Gebiete. In den Flachen Gebieten konte wir die ganze Woche über nicht einen einizigen Dorsch fangen.  Dafür klappte es dann draussen, wenn auch nur vereinzelt. Am Nachmmittag frischte der der Wind wieder auf und wir konnten 15 schöne Dorsche zählen. 

Freitag hatten wir dann wie meist am letzten Tag richtig schönes Wetter, aber dafür keine Drift, was das Fischen auch nicht gerade leicht machte. Viele Babydorsche gingen an den Haken, welche natürlich schonend zurückgesetzt wurden. Die Fische bissen nur sehr zaghaft und auch nur vereinzelt. Am Nachtmittag hatten wir dann trotzdem 32 schöne Filetdorsche in der Kiste. 

Fazit der Woche: Trotz des mäßigen Wetters wieder einmal eine tolle Woche auf Langeland. Wir hatten 83 Dorsche, 3 Makrelen, einige schöne Wittlinge, einen Hornhecht, einen Seeskorpion und einige schöne Platten. 
Den schwersten Fisch konnte ich Donnerstag fangen.... es war ein Drosch mit 7,5 kg. 

Alle, die in dieser Woche ihr Glück versuchen wünsche ich ein dickes Petri. 

Zum Schluß noch ein paar Bilder.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Josepe (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo Josepe, im Süden bist du um diese Jahreszeit genau richtig. Gulstav ist dann aber auch schon um 16 Uhr in seiner ganzen Spitze besetzt. Gute Stellen findest du am Leuchtturm Keldsnor, am Vognsberg, in Fredmose und für Plattfische Illebölle. Bei Westwind lohnt sich auch ein Versuch in Ristinge. Dort einfach am alten Hotel parken und bis zum Kliff gehen. Vertragt euch mit den Meforellenanglern. Köder bekommst Du bei Thomas im Angelcenter Spodsbjerg oder bei Thorben Hansen direkt an der Hauptstraße in Trygelev. Gruß Shorty


 



@ Shorty

Danke für deine Infos.Werden es wohl erstmal im Süden an der Steilküste versuchen.
Die Meerforellen Angler sollten bei Anbruch der Dunkelheit hoffentlich weg sein,wir wollen eigentlich nur Abends Angeln gehen.


----------



## ZiggyStardust (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Wattwürmer sind allerdings aus...
Es gibt nur Seeringler...

Vllt. haste noch Glück.. auf der Anfahrt... letzte Ausfahrt in Deutschland... Scandic Center ist n großer Angelladen... vllt. haben die Wattis...

Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## shorty 38 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Josepe, ihr solltet 3 Stunden vor der Dunkelheit am Strand sein, weil ihr dann noch die eine oder andere Platte fangen werdet. Es kann euch nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit passieren, daß ihr nur noch Dorsche in der Kindergartengröße fangen werdet. Ferner habt ihr auch um diese Zeit an den meisten Stellen freie Platzwahl und müßt nicht mit dem ganzen Gerät hunderte von Metern laufen. Viel Spaß und Gruß Shorty


----------



## Josepe (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Weiss jemand was Seeringler im moment auf Langeland kosten?


----------



## ZiggyStardust (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

300 gr... ca. 50 Stck...

20 Euro...

Ziggy


----------



## ZiggyStardust (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Mal was in eigener Sache... und mag vielleicht der falsche Fred sein #d  aber hier werd sicher auf Resonanz treffen....

Die Truppe mit der ich dieses Jahr unterwegs war,,, wollte Urlaub machen und nicht Angeln... bei bestem Wetter erst um 11.00h auf dem Wasser... da bin ich fast verrückt geworden....

Würde mich im nächsten Jahr gerne einer Truppe anschliessen die mehr Wert aufs Angeln legt.... da käms auf die Zeit an....
Gerne Ende Mai...oder Ende September/Anfang Oktober...
wer da noch nen Angelverückten sucht....????

oder selber ne Fahrt Ende Mai organisieren und suche dazu dann noch ca. 3/4 Leutz...

Zielort wäre Spodsbjerg....

Bietet sich einfach an... Fangplätze nah am Hafen... wenig Spritkosten... 

Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## fritzefischer (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin, Moin
als langjähriger Gast und relativ neues Mitglied möchte ich allen "Schreibern" danken für die Informationen und vielen Erfahrungen auf die man hier zurückgreifen kann.#h

Mein Angelgebiet ist die Elbe und Süd Norwegen.
Dieses Jahr sind noch einige Urlaubstage über, die ich gern auf Langeland verangeln würde.
Die Frage ist, lohnt es sich in der 1. Novemberwoche noch dort hinzufahren, ich meine vom Wetter her und von den Angelstunden am Tag  und der Beißfreudigkeit der Leos?#c
Ist vielleicht einer oben der dazu was sagen kann ?;+
Kann man sich auf den Wetterberichthttp://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark.htm verlassen?
Ich schau auch bei Windfider und yr.no
Alles was über 6-7m/s ist für uns eigentlich kein Bootsangelwetter.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.
petri
Fritzefischer


----------



## Michael Horn (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



ZiggyStardust schrieb:


> Mal was in eigener Sache... und mag vielleicht der falsche Fred sein #d aber hier werd sicher auf Resonanz treffen....
> 
> Die Truppe mit der ich dieses Jahr unterwegs war,,, wollte Urlaub machen und nicht Angeln... bei bestem Wetter erst um 11.00h auf dem Wasser... da bin ich fast verrückt geworden....
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Ziggy, 

wir fahren nächstes Jahr über Ostern, sprich vom 07-14. April wieder nach Bukkemose. Haben ein 14 Personen Haus. Für Dich Leichtgewicht könnte ich evtl. noch ein Zimmer einplanen. Im Moment sind wir nämlich erst 6 Personen sicher. 

Wir fischen eingentlich, sofern es der Wind zulässt, sehr viel. Die eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt war eher "Extremfishing".

Gruß Michael


----------



## wojti (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Michael

Da werden wir uns wohl auf der A7 zu winken 
können |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:da die Wojti Bande eine Woche vor euch den Belt unsicher machen wird und ob es nach uns noch maßige Fische im Belt geben wird ist auch fraglich:q.
Im Sommer werden wir wohl KW 30 anreisen:vik:.
Ansonsten Grüße an die ganze Langelandgemeinde.


----------



## Multe (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej wojti, da werden wir uns wohl auch auf der A7 zuwinken|wavey:|wavey: . Wir sind nämlich noch *vor* dir *2 Wochen* lang auf der Insel. Da bleibt für Michael nichts mehr übrig.#d
Gruß Multe


----------



## Michael Horn (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hey Wojti und Walter,


da muss ich jetzt mohl enttäuschen..... 

Ein Blick in meine Glaskugel verrät mir, dass uns ein harter und später Winter bevorsteht und die Ostsee erst am 07.04 seine Eisfläche öffnet. 
Also ein guter Rat von mir...... falls es Euch nicht langweilig werden soll, nehmt Eure Schlittschuhe mit. :q:q:q

Wobei..... sollte das Eis schon weg sein, dann muss ich mir bei Wojty schon Sorgen machen. Der kennt sich in den Fangegbieten vor Bukkemose bestens aus. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Und..... wenn Walter noch die großen in Spodsberg rausholt, bevor sie in Bukkemose ankommen, dann ist es wirklich zu überlegen, ob ich den Urlaub storniere :c:c:c.

So, muss jetzt zu einem Zanderguiding an den Rhein, mal schauen ob da etwas geht. Wenn ihr mir schon alle Dorsche vor der Nase wegfängt, muss wenigstens ein Zander für mich über bleiben.

Gruß Michael|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## heinzi (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

ist ja super das alle wieder so früh auf LL sind und den bestand gleich wieder dezimieren. was mach ich dann im sommer auf LL? Schwimmen? )


----------



## Multe (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ei heinzi, da fangen wir doch zusammen die Großdorsche die Thomas vorher ausgesetzt hat!!!!!!:vik:
Er hat doch versprochen, das wir im nächsten Sommer die +20kg Dorsche fangen dürfen.|bigeyes|kopfkrat#d
Gruß Multe


----------



## heinzi (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Boahh Walter, dein Wort in Petrus Ohr. Aber wahrscheinlich hätte ich Angst, wenn ich so ein Vieh sehen würde. Ne Nummer kleiner würde mir reichen.#6


----------



## BonzaiAction76 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Langelandfreunde,

bin am überlegen, ob ich nächste Woche für einen Kurzurlaub nach Spodsbjerg fahre. Ab Freitag soll das Wetter ja ganz gut werden! Wie sieht es da zu dieser Jahreszeit aus, lohnt es sich ("Dorschmäßig"), war sonst bisher immer im Frühjahr/Sommer oben. 

Der Campingplatz gegenüber des Hafens hat ab dem 23.10 geschlossen wie ich gelesen habe... Laut der Infomationen die ich von der Seite des Spodsbjerg Hafens habe, kann man ja in den Räulichkeiten des Hafens ja auch ausnehmen und einfrieren, hat da jemand schon erfahrungen mit gemacht?

Vielen Dank!

Christian


----------



## DasaTeamchef (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

MoinMoin!

Auch ich habe wieder nach Hause gefunden. Langeland war wie immer schön - selbst an den 3 Tagen Wind! Dennoch muss ich gestehen.....ich habe nicht den Dreh zu den Dorschen bekommen. So schlecht habe ich schon viele Jahre nicht gefangen. Ich weiss das es vielen anderen ähnlich ging....auch die wussten nicht wo sich die Dorsche versteckt hatten.
Aber der Reihe nach:

Ankunft Freitagmorgen 3Uhr....noch ne gute Mütze Schlaf bekommen....dann Boot klar und ab zum Plattfischangeln. Das ganze Jahr über Wattis gesammelt, entweder einzeln eingefroren oder gleich auf Haken gezogen und dann eingefroren. Ich legte mich auf 10-11m vor dem gelben Turm..insgesamt hatte ich wohl 400 Wattwümer und den ganzen Tag vor mir.....bei 86 Stk habe ich dann aufgehört.

Das war aber auch schon mein Highlight dieser Woche....ich fing insgesamt noch 32 weitere Plattfische und leider nur 25 Dorsche >40cm!

Ganz schön erschreckend mit den Dorschen.....und was ich alles versucht habe....2x Blindarm 3x Sportplatz...alleine traute ich mich nicht den langen Weg zum Bermudadreieck....da soll es einige Kapitale gegeben haben....und einer fing richtig gut....der weit nach Lolland rüber fuhr!.....grüne Tonne - alle Kanten - nischt! Am letzten Tag 3,5Std bei besten Wetter nur die die ich in 2Jahren brauche...und auch die nur wenige....

Dennoch....nächstes Jahr wieder....


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich habe vor zig Jahren mal bei Torben ein Boot gemietet!
Im Laden angekommen teilte er uns mit, daß das Boot defekt ist; wir aber ein Boot von Haus u. Boot bekämen.
Gesagt,getan und in Bagenkop den 50 ps Zweitakter übernommen... Der hat gesoffen wie ein Loch , aber sonst war die Kiste ok.20 l gingen da durch wenn du um Gulstav rum warst.

Seit dieser Zeit nur noch Nickolay (IBI), da seid ihr alle Sorgen los!!

Auch die zweifelhaften Beiträge über Syph-Häuser etc. machen machmal sprachlos.

Ich buche nur noch Novasol und Boot bei IBI; dann ist in der Regel Urlaub!

Da sind einfach meine Erfahrungen in den letzten 10 Jahren!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## DasaTeamchef (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

und hier noch:


----------



## Multe (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej Dorsch - Tom, auch IBI hat Häuser.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Multe !
Weiß ich, vielen Dank. Aber ich hab meine Favoriten|rolleyes!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## steff68 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo liebe Langelandgemeinde,
hier nun (reichlich verspätet) mein Urlaubsbericht (24.09 bis 08.10).
Wir hatten über „Haus und Boot“ ein Haus in Bukkemose gebucht.
Die ersten beiden Tage haben wir uns von der Brandung warmgemacht.
Wir haben in der Gegend um Bukkemose und Illebölle geangelt.
Die Fischerei vom Ufer war zwar recht erfolgreich aber uns hat es doch „weiter raus“ gezogen.
Also ab Dienstag ein Boot gemietet.
Wie haben ein 5,5m Boot mit 30PS Viertakter (Bagenkop) bekommen.
Also am Dienstmittag gleich eine Testfahrt in das Gebiet vor Gulstav.
War schon nicht schlecht!
Doch reichlich Flachmänner und einige brauchbare Dorsche um 60 bis 65 cm (pers. Mindestmaß 50cm).
Die nächsten Tage waren unglaublich. Bei hochsommerlichen Temperaturen und null Wind in Richtung Fahrrinne. Dort wirklich quadratmeterweise Plattfisch (alles Schollen im Klodeckelformat) und viele Dorsche bis 90 cm gefangen.
Ab Mittwoch der zweiten Woche war keine Ausfahrt mehr möglich (Wind aus Westen mit Stärke 9 bis 10).
Absolut keine Chance aus dem Hafen rauszukommen.
Also wieder die „Brandungsklamotten“ ausgepackt und bei Gulstav noch einige Platte vom Ufer aus gefangen. Am Abend waren wir bei Wind 10 auf der (inneren) Hafenmole in Bagenkop und haben noch reichlich Hering gefangen.
Am letzten Tag noch einen schönen Standspaziergang von Bukkemose bis hinter Fredmose gemacht (... nicht ohne meine Spinnrute ...).
Ja ich weiß ... klingt kitschig ... war aber so.
Beim letzten (oder vorletzten) Wurf hat es gerappelt – meine erste Mefo !! (genau 51 cm)
Genialer Abschluss !!

Fazit: Schöner Urlaub, super Wetter, Hütte und Boot ok, sehr gute Fänge.

Zu der Sache mit Morten und Rainer kann ich nichts sagen (war nicht dabei).
Meine Erfahrungen siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2455041#post2455041


----------



## carlsberg (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi leute fahren nächstes jahr wieder hoch nach LL . zu welche jahrezeit würdet ihr mir raten haben den mai oder den september zur aus wahl.


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



steff68 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Langelandgemeinde,
> hier nun (reichlich verspätet) mein Urlaubsbericht (24.09 bis 08.10).
> Wir hatten über „Haus und Boot“ ein Haus in Bukkemose gebucht.
> Die ersten beiden Tage haben wir uns von der Brandung warmgemacht.
> ...


 

Hi Steff68,

dickes Petri!! Hatten uns ja einige Male auch bei Gulstav getroffen......
Zu deiner Mefo....hatte die noch 'ne Wunde von einem schwarz-roten Mefoblinker im Maul?  Nochmal Petri dazu!


----------



## Multe (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg, ganz klar  - *SEPTEMBER*. Du hast ja gelesen was dieses Jahr im September ( und auch jetzt noch Dorsche bis 14,5kg, wenn es der Wind erlaubt)  gefangen wurde. 
Im April, Mai hast du mal immer eine Zeit wo fast nichts geht.
Sicher kannst du im September auch mal etwas Wind haben, aber die Chancen, noch einen "Dicken" zu fangen sind enorm hoch.
Gruß Multe


----------



## fritzefischer (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin, Moin#h
nach ausführlichem lesen dieses Threads sind wir gut gerüstet für unsere erste LL Tour.
Multe, vielen Dank für die guten Informationen, sowie Dank an alle anderen die mit Reiseberichten und Fangmeldungen das Forum bunt gestalten.|bla:

Ab Samstag 29.10.2011 geht es für eine Woche nach Spodsbjerg.
Das Wetter sieht, zumindest auf der Vorrauschau ganz passabel aus.

Ist noch jemand zu dieser doch etwas abenteuerlichen Zeit dort oben?
Man kann eine Stunde länger bleiben auf LL, da wir ja die Uhren zurückstellen.|wavey:

Petri
FF


----------



## Michael Horn (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Carlsberg, 

gerade in den Sommermonaten August und September, hast Du größere Chancen, einen ganz großen zu fangen. Fangen kannst Du die aber das ganze Jahr. Wenn Du weiss, wo. 

Ich finde, dass Du eigentlich von März bis Oktober in Langeland sehr gut Fische fangen kannst. Das wichtigste ist, dass Dir der Wind kein Strich durch die Rechnung macht. 

Ich war diese Jahr dreimal oben und hatte jedesmal Fische, im Herbst die wenigsten, aber da hatten wir reichlich Wind. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## goeddoek (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin #h

Damit ihr Euch nicht wundert, wo die Beiträge zu den Erfahrungen mit Haus und Boot geblieben sind - ich hab die hierhin > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228423 verschoben, weil das sonst zu unübersichtlich wird


----------



## fischerheinrich (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



fritzefischer schrieb:


> Moin, Moin#h
> nach ausführlichem lesen dieses Threads sind wir gut gerüstet für unsere erste LL Tour.
> Multe, vielen Dank für die guten Informationen, sowie Dank an alle anderen die mit Reiseberichten und Fangmeldungen das Forum bunt gestalten.|bla:
> 
> ...


 
Moin fritzefischer,

wir (3 Mann) sind von Freitag bis Dienstag auf LL, Spodsbjerg, wenn denn die Ferienhauszusage noch eintrifft...(ja, wir haben uns auch sehr spät entschieden, erst gestern, Wind sieht erstmal gut aus...)
Wo seid ihr denn untergebracht und wie viele Leutchen seid ihr?
Wir kommen aus dem Emsland angereist und sind schon ein paar Mal auf LL gewesen. Boot wieder bei IBI, weil einfach gut.

Grüße


----------



## carlsberg (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

HI Multe & Michael danke für eure antwort . mal eine 10+ fangen das wäre mal was leider dieses jahr auch nicht geklappt. habe es erst 1 mal geschafft im september dort oben zu sein, das war 2006 und da war es ja ein BOMBEN jahr wie dieses. um die stellen kennen zu lernen micha, wo die dicken stehen reicht die 1 woche im jahr leider nicht aus die ich dort oben bin. in 1 woche kann man froh sein das man die dorsche gefunden hat und wenn dann noch 1 ausfall tag kommt da steht man da mit seinem talent . das sind ware pracht dorsche die oben gefangen worden sind .


----------



## carlsberg (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi multe weis du schon wann du nächstest jahr oben bist ???


----------



## Multe (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej carlsberg , mich findest du vom 17. - 31.März 2012 und vom 18. August - 8.September auf der Insel.
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi multe dann weis ich bescheid. denke das wir uns dann im sep. sehen werden . muss nur noch gucken ob alle von uns urlaub bekommen ist nicht so einfach mit 5 pers. aber wenn ich deine daten lese könnte man glatt neidisch werden. leider reicht es bei mir nur für 1 woche im jahr .  grüße


----------



## fritzefischer (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin, fischerheinrich,
sachen alle gepackt?,die wetterstationen machen einen ganz weich, mann, mann, mann ,der wind bläst und bläst, bin gespannt wie es am samstag ausssieht und natürlich die folgende woche.
auf jeden fall haben wir genug zum essen mit, wir haben heute die proviantkiste gepackt.
wenn ihr appetit auf ein gekühltes velt**s oder franz+++er dunkel habt, dann hereinspaziert. 
morgen wird das Auto gepackt und samstag geht es los. 
allen  die uns mit infos und erfahrungen versorgt haben , herzlichen dank.

petri FF:l


----------



## fischerheinrich (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin Fritzefischer,

die Sachen sind fast alle gepackt. Frische Hopfenkaltschale fehtl noch und um 16 Uhr geht es ab.
Wetter sieht doch noch ganz gut aus. 2 bis 4 Windstärken gehen doch.
Dorsche wir kommen..
wir sehen uns dann wahrscheinlich Samstag im Hafen
Gute Fahrt, bis dann


----------



## fischerheinrich (1. November 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So, drei Tage LL sind schon wieder vorbei.
Insgesamt sind wir recht zufrieden wieder abgereist. Dieses Mal konnten wir alle drei Tage auch tatsächlich mit dem Boot rausfahren, 1 bis 4 Windstärken waren es dann tatsächlich und meistens auch wenig (zu wenig) Drift. Am ersten Tag (Samstag) extremer Nebel. Wir haben insgesamt 23 passende Dorsche von 50 bis 80 cm und 9Pfd verhaften können, viele kleinere schwimmen wieder.
Gefangen haben wir zw. 12 und 18m sowie auf 40m. Dazwischen konntne wir nichts fangen. Gestern (letzer Tag) gab es so gut wie keine Drift, so dass wir mit 60 bis 80gr. in der Fahrrinne auf 40m sehr gut fischen konnten. Dort haben wir dann auch die größeren gefangen. Wir mussten die Dorsche immer wieder suchen. Selten haben wir mehr als zwei Fische an einem Platz gefangen.
Plattfisch wurde (nicht von uns) wohl auch sehr gut gefangen. Zwei Tage lang haben dort die europäischen Meisterschaften im Plattfischfang (oder so ähnlich) stattgefunden. 
Wir fahren nächstes Jahr wieder nach LL, ggf. aber etwas früher im Jahr

Grüße


----------



## Upi (1. November 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin,
was geht den in der Brandung um Bargenkoop auf Dorsch und Platte?? Spinnangel mit nehmen??
Bin am Wochende da bis Montag.


----------



## JanS (2. November 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moinsen,

habe gerade Kontakt mit dem Angelzentrum auf der Insel gehabt wo ich vor ein paar Wochen Wattis vorbestellt habe. Leider klappt es wohl mit den Wattis nicht. Hat jemand einen Tip wo ich kurzfristig welche auf der Insel her bekomme?

Ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar!


----------



## fritzefischer (7. November 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin, Moin
auch wir sind wieder zurück von LL.
Vorweg erstmal ein großes Dankeschön an alle die uns mit INFOS versorgt haben.#6
Unserer Fazit in kurzen Worten , "geile Insel".#6
Für LL Neulinge ist der Fischfang wahrscheinlich immer etwas beschwerlicher.Gefangen haben wir einige Dorsche zum mitnehmen, der größte 70 (1) und 8 von 60 bis 65 cm.
Ca.20 die weniger als 40 cm waren, wachsen weiter.
Plattfische haben wir versucht mit Makrelenfetzen zu überlisten, aber ohne Erfolg.
(Wattwurm,Wattwurm, Wattwurm !!)
Wie fischerheinrich schon erwähnte, mußte der Dorsch gesucht werden.|uhoh:
Von Samstag 29.10. bis Dienstag 2.11. war das Wetter ganz ok. Mittwoch dann Windstille und dicker , dicker Nebel.
Eine Ausfahrt war aufgrund der Bestimmungen nicht möglich.
Das war MEGA ärgerlich , da ab Donnerstag das Wetter schlechter  wurde und somit für uns angeluntauglich.
Aber Sicherheit geht vor und wir hörten auf NIKOLAI.
Folgendes zu IBI Bootsvermietung, super super !!!
Die Einweisung professionell und unbürokratisch.Zuviel getankter Sprit, kein Problem, zurückgerechnet , fertig.
Tolle Boote, LIMBO 585, unwahrscheinlich leise und keine Spritfresser. 
In der nichtbeangelten Zeit schauten wir an den Forellenseen auf LL vorbei, ganz lustig wen man dort so trifft.
Wir konnten auch nicht wiederstehen und holten die eine und andere aus dem See bei Humble ab.
Alles in allem ein schöner Urlaub, möchte nur wissen wie es dort zur Hauptsaison abgeht. Ob die Insel dann Schlagseite von den vielen Touris hat ?
Das Angelzentrum ist dort ein Paradies für Angler.
Alles was das Herz begehrt und reichlich vorhanden, nicht teurer als im deutschen Durchschnittsangelladen.
Multe, habe mir auch einen von deinen Schleppköpfen geholt.
Leider kam er aufgrund der Nebelschwaden nicht mehr zum Einsatz.
:vik:Allen die sich mit dem Gedanken tragen LL einen Besuch abzustatten, kann ich nur zuraten.
Unkompliziert, das Angelgebiet übersichtlich, gute Boote
Unterkunft für jeden Geschmack und der Wetterbericht auf den bekannten Seiten passt ganz gut .(ca. 7 -9 Tage vorraus)

Wir kommen auf jeden Fall wieder und dann auch zur richtigen Zeit.:l
Petri
FF


----------



## NorgeFan_27 (10. November 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo liebe Boardies,

ich war dieses Jahr das erste Mal auf LL, leider nur für ein Wochenende und war restlos begeistert von den Gegebenheiten, die ich vorgefunden habe. Leider konnten wir spontan nur noch ein kleines Boot für einen Tag bei viel Wind ergattern. Vernünftiges Angeln war somit nicht möglich.

2012 möchten wir nun einmal "richtig angreifen" und für eine ganze Woche Haus und Boot mieten. Als Reisezeitraum haben wir Mitte Mai 2012 ins Auge gefasst. Hauptsächlich soll es per Boot auf Dorsch gehen. Kann mir jemand von den erfahrenen LL-Fahrern sagen ob dies ein aussichtsreicher Zeitraum ist? Oder geht das garnicht? 

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß, Simon


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (16. November 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Leute,
ich verfolge regelmässig die Aktuellen Berichte hier im Anglerboard,
wir waren 2010 im September auf der Insel und planen jetzt für Mai 2012 einen neuen Trip. Es ist hier seit dem 10.11. nichts mehr an Meldungen gekommen, ist wohl im Moment Flaute. Grüsse an Multe von Z@ander und mir, allen hier im Web ein grosses Petri


----------



## Multe (16. November 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

*ACHTUNG !!!!!* 
In der letzten Woche wurden etliche Angler auf Langeland von Petermännchen gestochen.


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (16. November 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Walter,

danke für die Info. Ich bin gerade von meinem Kurztrip zurück (12.11.-16.11.)

Ich hatte 1 Petermännchen aus der Brandung. Aber ich kenn die Biester noch aus Erfahrungen im Ostjütland. Die Dinger sind mega unangenehm und ähneln schnell einem kleinem Dorsch im dunkeln. Mir gab damals ein Däne den Tip mit heißem Wasser um das Gift zu töten.

Ansonsten war nix los am Strand vom Langeland (Botofte/ Vognesbjerg). Nur kleine Platten, keine Dorsche...kein Vergleich zum Frühjahr...ich habe keine Ahnung warum da nix ging. Bedingungen waren eigentlich gut.

Auch sonst war kaum was los auf der Insel. Vereinzelt einige Mefoangel. Nikolaj hat Winterpause, also war der Hafen Spodsbjerg ausgestorben.

Im April 2012 gehtd weiter!!!#h


----------



## rule270 (27. November 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Alles Gute an alle Freaks im Neuen Jahr und gebogene Ruten.


War in 2011 mehrmals in Langeland Bagenkob  und Buckemose.

Bin wieder zufrieden mit den Fängen, wobei bei der Tour im Mai extrem gut gefangen wurde, Bald wie in alten Zeiten.

Es sind auch wieder Große dabei .

Man muss nur suchen und die Stellen kennen, dann klappt es  schon .
Bin anfang Juni 2012 wieder in Buckemose. Wenn einer lust oder da is kann er sich ja melden zwecks kontakt.

Sonst Frohe Weihnachten

Rudolf


----------



## renegade1848 (27. November 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo miteinander,

ich war dieses Jahr (Juni) noch als quasi Nicht-Angler mit der Familie in Bukkemose, bin dann da aber voll auf den Geschmack gekommen und will 2012 auf jeden Fall wieder hin. Dieses Mal aber mit eigenem Gerät und dem letzte Woche frisch gemachten Angelschein (auch wenn man den in DK nicht braucht). Ich werde mich dann wohl erstmal im Brandungsangeln versuchen.

Außerdem ist es da mit kleinen Kindern einfach ideal.

Meine Frage wäre allerdings, ob es in der Gegend noch empfehlenswerte lokale Hausvermieter gibt (also außer den üblichen Verdächtigen oder Haus&Boot)? Ich kenne das z.B. aus der Gegend um den Ringkobing-Fjord, daß man da die gleichen Häuser mitunter 20-40% günstiger bekommt als bei Novasol und Konsorten. Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!

Beste Grüße,

René


----------



## Spedi123 (29. November 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



renegade1848 schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre allerdings, ob es in der Gegend noch empfehlenswerte lokale Hausvermieter gibt (also außer den üblichen Verdächtigen oder Haus&Boot)? Ich kenne das z.B. aus der Gegend um den Ringkobing-Fjord, daß man da die gleichen Häuser mitunter 20-40% günstiger bekommt als bei Novasol und Konsorten. Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> 
> René


 
Moin René und willkommen im Anglerboard!

Schau mal unter www.urlaub.dk, da sind die selben Häuser
oft günstiger zu haben. Ansonsten die Saisonzeiten im Blick behalten. Oft kann man da auch einige Euronen sparen, wenn man nicht auf die Ferien angewiesen ist.

Ich muss leider noch bis April warten, bis es endlich wieder auf die "Insel" geht. #h


----------



## renegade1848 (29. November 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi Spedi,

und danke für den Tipp, ich werde mich da mal umsehen. Da wir dieses Jahr (leider) das letzte mal außerhalb der Hauptsaison in den Urlaub fahren können, werden es auch nochmal 3 Wochen, und zwar ab Ende Mai. Mal sehen, ob wir da schon Glück mit dem Wetter haben (und den Fischen, versteht sich).

Gruß,

René


----------



## looser-olly (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Ich habe vor zig Jahren mal bei Torben ein Boot gemietet!
> Im Laden angekommen teilte er uns mit, daß das Boot defekt ist; wir aber ein Boot von Haus u. Boot bekämen.
> Gesagt,getan und in Bagenkop den 50 ps Zweitakter übernommen... Der hat gesoffen wie ein Loch , aber sonst war die Kiste ok.20 l gingen da durch wenn du um Gulstav rum warst.
> 
> ...


 
hi tom,
genau meine erfahrung
seit novasol und nikolai immer super urlaub
allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es jetzt ist bei den anderen anbietern   ist mir auch ehrlich gesagt sch.....  egal
die beiden oben genanten machen super arbeit
danke DAFÜR!!!!!!!!!!!!

lg olly.


----------



## werderhb1 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ich werde nächstes Jahr Ende Mai/Anfang Juni eine Woche nach LL fahren. Ich bin seit ca. 15 Jahren nicht mehr auf der Insel gewesen,  darum meine Frage: Kann man auch von Bagenkop aus mit dem Kleinboot (7m, 25 PS) rausfahren - oder ist es zu weit um an vernünftige Plätze zu kommen ? Wir sind meist von Spodsbjerg gefahren,  von Bagenkop eher mit dem Kutter. Für ein paar Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar !!


----------



## olliwolff (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



renegade1848 schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich war dieses Jahr (Juni) noch als quasi Nicht-Angler mit der Familie in Bukkemose, bin dann da aber voll auf den Geschmack gekommen und will 2012 auf jeden Fall wieder hin. Dieses Mal aber mit eigenem Gerät und dem letzte Woche frisch gemachten Angelschein (auch wenn man den in DK nicht braucht). Ich werde mich dann wohl erstmal im Brandungsangeln versuchen.
> 
> ...


schau dochmal bei wwwGoodsommer.de sind die Häuser von Privatleuten.und bei wwwSommerferien-jetzt.de auch von Privat viel Spaß beim Suchen
  mfg olliwolff|wavey:


----------



## kokanee (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



werderhb1 schrieb:


> Ich werde nächstes Jahr Ende Mai/Anfang Juni eine Woche nach LL fahren. Ich bin seit ca. 15 Jahren nicht mehr auf der Insel gewesen, darum meine Frage: Kann man auch von Bagenkop aus mit dem Kleinboot (7m, 25 PS) rausfahren - oder ist es zu weit um an vernünftige Plätze zu kommen ? Wir sind meist von Spodsbjerg gefahren, von Bagenkop eher mit dem Kutter. Für ein paar Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar !!


 
Hallo werderhb1,

sicher kann man auch von Bagenkop aus mit einem Kleinboot rausfahren. Es kommt darauf an wo Dein Ferienhaus ist das Du die Wetterlage einschätzen kannst. Bei mir war es so das ich in Bukkemose mein Haus hatte (und von dort auf die See schauen konnte). Leider war es so wenn in Bukkemose die See ruhig war es in Bagenkop meistens so windig das man kaum mit dem Boot aus dem Hafen kam, und dies war leider sehr oft so. Die Fangplätze sind auch mit einem Kleinboot erreichbar aber wie gesagt der Wind bläst in dieser Ecke sehr oft, kein Vergleich zu Spodsbjerg.
MfG.
eenakok


----------



## Oli74 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Werder hb1!

Auch wir waren dieses Jahr im Juni eine Woche in Bagenkop. Wir sind jeden Tag mehrmals rausgefahren. Wir haben rund um Bagenkop wirklich viele Plätze versucht, aber zu 90% nur kleine Fische gefangen!

Einen Tag sind wir zur Fahrrinne gefahren und dort war es deutlich besser!
Allerdings haben wir mit einem 40 PS Boot und 4 Personen auch 1Stunde benötigt.Es war uns auf Grund von Wind und Gewitter leider nicht mehr möglich, nochmals dahin zu fahren.

Nun wollen wir nächstes Mal auch Spodsbjerg  versuchen!

Gruß von der Nordsee

OLI


----------



## werderhb1 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo und vielen Dank - so ähnlich hatte ich das auch noch im Gedächtnis ..... nicht so richtig ermutigend ! Vielleicht muß ich noch mal umdisponieren. Nochmals Danke !


----------



## olebole (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo an Alle....

erstmal vorab für die guten Infos hier im Forum !

Wir wedren im nächten Mai für eine Woche nach LL fahren. Haus ist gebucht. 

Ich will aber gerne noch für eine Woche direkt ein vernünftiges Boot mieten. IBI, THF haben keine Boote mehr frei !! Kann das sein ?? Wo kann ichnoch versuchen ein Boot zu mieten ??? Sollten natürlich nicht im Norden der Insel liegen !

Vielen Dank an Alle !

Gruß
Ole


----------



## shorty 38 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo, versuchs mal hier ( www.thf.dk ) und wenn alle Stricke reißen sollten dort ( www.hausundboot.dk ). Gruß Shorty


----------



## olebole (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hi,

THF ist angeblich schon komplett dicht !!! Haus und Boot probier ich jetzt noch....

So ein Mist, das  kann doch nicht sein, das man fast ein halbes Jahr vorher kein Boot bekommt !!!

Danke an Alle !


----------



## patrik41 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Haus und Boot  dann bleib besser zu Hause!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ist nicht zu empfehlen,schlechte Boote und eigentlich ist dort alles Sch....
Glaub mir bin nicht der einzigste der Dir das sagt.
Gruß aus Dortmund|wavey:






olebole schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,
habe gestern mit Nicolaj von IBI Bootsverleih gesprochen, es ist tatsächlich so:c das er nur noch von Bootstyp 1 und 2 sowie 11 etwas für anfang Mai frei hat. 

Gruss an alle Langeland Freunde


----------



## olebole (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL´ler,

ich habe unser Haus auf die letzte Woche im Mai umgebucht....

Zeitgleich mit Nicolaj gesprochen und noch ein Uttern Boot mit 40 PS bekommen !!

Dank an Nikolaj !!!!

Vielleicht sieht man sich !! Würstchen gibts für umsonst, wenn jemand auf nen guten Schnack Bock hat !! Evtl. auch ein Pils ! Oder zwei oder drei....

Gruß
Ole


----------



## Multe (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Na Ole passt doch. Man sollte, wenn es geht, sehr früh buchen. Ich buche immer schon ein Jahr im voraus, denn ich will nur sehr gute Häuser, wie die neuen Häuser von Nikolaj und da muss man sich halt sehr früh darum kümmern.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Ostseeteufel (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo,

allen Langelandfreunden wünsche ich ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch,
in 2012 viele schöne Fische und gute Gesundheit!

Und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!

Gruß Ostseeteufel |wavey:


----------



## Oli74 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Moin,

wir haben gerade ein Boot bei IBI(Bootstyp7 Limbo 585B)für Anfang Juni bestellt!!!
Ebenso ein Haus, allerdings über NOVASOL. Hat alles gut geklappt und der Puls ist schon wieder leicht erhöht.

Also Möglichkeiten  sind da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich wünsche allen hier ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und vielleicht bis Anfang Juni


----------



## jannisO (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

wie lange hat es gedauert bis du von ibi bescheid bekommen hast wegen dem boot.
ich hab für august ein boot vor etwa zwei einhalb wochen gebucht aber noch kein bescheid. sonst ging dies dort immer sehr schnell. jetzt mach ich mir sorgen das es nichts wird mit einem boot


----------



## Oli74 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Es war kein Problem. 
Wir haben gestern direkt angerufen und ein Boot bestellt.Wir wollten eigendlich eins mit Kajüte haben,gab es leider nicht mehr, aber wir können 
mit dem Limbo 585 B ganz gut leben.

Gruß von der Küste OLI


----------



## Multe (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hej jannisO, kurzer Anruf bei Nikolaj ist die Sache ist von Tisch.
Gruß Multe


----------



## jannisO (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

hast recht Multe,
kurzer Hand auch gemacht und wie immer kann man sich auf Nikolaj verlassen. wenn es man schon soweit wäre #a|laola:#v#v#v#v#v


----------



## Rene161281 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

So, meld mich auch mal wieder. Werd schön mit Oli74 im Juni 2012 auf Jagd gehen. Hoffentlich erfolgreicher wie dieses Jahr. Ist sonst noch jemand anfang Juni da?


----------



## Multe (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Nikolaj hat noch schnell vor dem Jahreswechsel ein paar neue Kundenifos auf seiner Internetseite abgelegt. Da sind richtig gute Tips dabei wie z.B. über den Driftsack von Quantum, die neuen Blitz - Pilkerprodukte, den Power Devil Stick von D.A.M. , Filleting - Line Filetiermesser usw. 
wünsche allen einen gute Rutsch ins neue Jahr - und für 2012 richtig gute Dorsche vor Langeland
Gruß Multe


----------



## heinzi (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Nikolaj hat noch schnell vor dem Jahreswechsel ein paar neue Kundenifos auf seiner Internetseite abgelegt. Da sind richtig gute Tips dabei wie z.B. über den Driftsack von Quantum, die neuen Blitz - Pilkerprodukte, den Power Devil Stick von D.A.M. , Filleting - Line Filetiermesser usw.
> wünsche allen einen gute Rutsch ins neue Jahr - und für 2012 richtig gute Dorsche vor Langeland
> Gruß Multe


Hi Walter, die genannten Filetiermesser hatte ich dieses Jahr auch mit auf LL. Die Teile sind echt gut, da sie eine steifere Klinge haben als gewöhnlich. Hat mir leider auch nicht viel genuzt, da ich einfach nicht richtig filettieren kann#q. Aber dennoch, die Messer sind sehr zu empfehlen. Und wie sie in den Händen eines Fachmannes arbeiten, sieht man hier.
http://www.visfileren.nl/
Gruß
Heinz


----------



## Multe (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo Heinz, wenn wir uns das nächste mal treffen  werde ich dir zeigen wie es geht.
Sieht aber auf dem Video gut aus - Messer rein  - schneiden - und _FERTIG_


----------



## matthias_other1 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hallo LL Freunde ,

ich wünsche euch und euren Familien das Beste für 2012 .
Rutscht gut rein !

Gestern habe ich von Nikolaj meine Bootsbestätigung bekommen !

Jetzt ist es amtlich 28.04.-5.5.2012 Langeland :vik:


----------



## heinzi (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*



Multe schrieb:


> Hallo Heinz, wenn wir uns das nächste mal treffen  werde ich dir zeigen wie es geht.
> Sieht aber auf dem Video gut aus - Messer rein  - schneiden - und _FERTIG_


...ich hoffe das es im August klappt. Geplant ist es.


----------



## grasschwein (16. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Ein Hallo @All.
Ist ja sehr ruhig hier im Forum. Hat noch niemand das schöne Wetter bemerkt und sich nach LL aufgemacht? Mir zuckt schon der Fangarm! Wir starten vom 30.03. - 14.04.12 nach Fredmose. Da ich nun schon über ein Jahr meines Lebens auf LL zugebracht habe, hoffen wir drei auch in diesem Frühjahr wieder etliche Dorsche überlisten zu können. Ist eben wie immer alles vom Wetter und vom Fischbestand abhängig! Vergangenes Jahr war sehr gut! Früjahr 14 Tage April super gefangen, Herbst 14 Tage Oktober viel Sturm aber auch viel Dorsch, wenn wir raus konnten.
Auf jeden Fall werden wir hoffe ich wieder schöne Tage auf der Insel erleben, den einmal LL immer LL!!! Es sind ja nur noch 14 Tage dann nimmt der Wahnsinn seinen Lauf. Wünsche mit wenig Wind! Mal sehen vielleicht klappts ja.
Grüße Grasschwein


----------



## Solem (16. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Kleiner Tipp. Guck doch mal in den Langeland 2012 Thread. Da kann man schon ein wenig was lesen  Es geht so langsam los, auch wir werden uns in 2 Wochen auf den Weg nach LL machen :vik:


----------



## C.K. (16. März 2012)

*AW: LANGELAND 2011 - Fangmeldungen & Berichte*

Hier geht es passend weiter.


----------

